# Screwdriver/marking tool swap 2022



## Keebler1

If you are new to swaps, it is simply an exchange between participants of something you made. You get a name (from me), you make something relevant, you send it to that person, and wait to see what shows up in the mail and from whom. Then we all post what we got in this thread, and later post what you made as a project. Search LumberJocks with "swap" to see other examples

Whether you are novice or veteran, you are welcome and encouraged to join in. The only type we DON'T want is someone that will not stick to the commitment.

NB Some specifics may change as we near the registration deadline.

-----------

This swap is about handmade screwdrivers and marking tools. No you don't have to do the metal work. You can buy kits or buy screwdrivers and take the handles off. This isn't just a turning. You can make screwdriver handles any way you see fit. Also can be made out of any material you like. The marking tool can be anything you would use in the shop. EG a sketch pencil-but please don't just go buy a pencil and consider that your main item. If you want to buy a bunch of pencils from box store and send as extras that works.

Your work does not have to be perfect or stand up against everyone else's work. This is about doing something to the best of your ability. Please make your tool useable for the recipient. Also send a note with your project describing the wood and any unique skills used.

--------

Rules for this swap

Each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail after the "progress picture" deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly. Unless there are special circumstances like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post finished pictures until after the reveal date. Also helpful are mistake pictures, they might help others avoid the same, and perhaps even save some knuckle skin.

- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

- Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected.

----------

How to sign up

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to [email protected] containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- International OK?- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly) I will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically. If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody. Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below. Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

----------

Important dates

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately.

Register for swap by: 3/19/22

Progress picture please send by: 4/9/22

Ship date please ship by: 4/30/22

Reveal date - 5/13/22
No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. When you post your projects, use the tag "Screwdriver/Marking Tool swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

If everyone receives their project early we can reveal early.

Keep an eye on the list below. If you have sent me an email and don't see your name or P S R after it in 24hrs say something in the thread. If you have any questions feel free to email me or ask in the thread. We are a friendly group and will try to answer what you ask wether it pertains to the swap or other stuff you are doing. 
P = Progress pic
S = Shipped
R = Received

Notices: This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
In order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.
Thanks to all previous swaps for the above text

Participants:
1)Keebler1 P S R
2)
3)Pottz P S R
4)Jeffswildwood P S R
5)Eric P S R
6)TherealSteven P S R
7)Bill Berklich P S R
8)Woodmaster1 P S R
9)WoodenDreams P S R
10)EarlS P R S
11)DevinT P S R
12)DaveP P S R
13)
14)RyanGi P S R


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey, I'm in. Will email later today


----------



## DavePolaschek

Following. I'll probably join in, but need to get clearance from the tower first.


----------



## pottz

not sure on this one,but a definite maybe !


----------



## Keebler1

You know you are gonna join Pottz just give in to the temptation now and start figuring out what you are gonna make


----------



## EricFai

I need to think about this one, depends weather I want to be on the dog house or not.

Edit: for you metal guys out here. Is it possible to drill through O1 tool steel after it has been hardened?


----------



## pottz

> You know you are gonna join Pottz just give in to the temptation now and start figuring out what you are gonna make
> 
> - Keebler1


it's the metal part im not sure of !

eric man up and take off the panties !!!! ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> it's the metal part im not sure of !


Call Dan at Grace Tools and tell him what's up. They were happy to sell screwdriver parts to LJs last time there was a screwdriver swap.


----------



## pottz

> it s the metal part im not sure of !
> 
> Call Dan at Grace Tools and tell him what's up. They were happy to sell screwdriver parts to LJs last time there was a screwdriver swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


so we can buy just the metal parts and then i can turn handles or whatever myself,because all i see are finished tools ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ages ago Potz, Kenny contacted them about buying just the shafts as a group buy. They gave a nice deal for some well above average shafts. They just made us promise we wouldn't sell anything they sold us.

I bought like 10 sets of the standard sizes and a couple sets of the full set of options IIRC. I still have some sitting there to make when I need them for gifts or whatever.


----------



## Lazyman

You can get the metal parts any way you want. Rockler and Woodcraft both have kits. I think that Jay Bates did a video a while back where he bought cheap reversible screwdrivers from Harbor Freight and cut the plastic handle off to harvest the socket. I've got a pile of old wood handled screw drivers from garage sales where the wood was all cracked and beat up and I figured that someday I would get around to making a new handle for them.

Search LJ for 2016 screwdriver swap to see some ideas from a previous swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's a swap where I used the drivers. I actually wasn't part of the screwdriver swap that we bought these on but I used them for a different swap.


----------



## pottz

> Here's a swap where I used the drivers. I actually wasn't part of the screwdriver swap that we bought these on but I used them for a different swap.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


damn dave i wish i had been that lucky recipient.thats some fine tool work.now im intimidated….......


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Potz, should have been in that swap five years ago. Hard to believe it's been five years. I think that was my first swap.


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like Pottz is making a challenge. Maybe he doesn't realize, I was in the last tool swap.

I have some ideas, just need to ensure I can get the metal parts needed, before I commit. Then it's like which way do I go, screwdrivers or marking tools.

Besides I don't see Pottz's name up there!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eric I just saw your edit up there. You technically could figure out of to get through hardened O1 tool steel but it would be much easier annealing it and then reharden it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think Grant is one that ordered last time we had swap, I would love to join this one but i don't see how :<(((((( so i just follow it :<))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You still banned from the shop Tony?


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Dave. Guess I need to do some research on setting up a small forge. That is the only way I can think of to get an even heat on the metal.

I do have a couple of ideas bouncing around in my head. Currently in Jackson Mississippi, there is a Grainger store here for a shopping trip. I all ready planned on hitting a hardwood supplier here, so what's another stop.


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like Pottz is making a challenge. Maybe he doesn t realize, I was in the last tool swap.
> 
> I have some ideas, just need to ensure I can get the metal parts needed, before I commit. Then it s like which way do I go, screwdrivers or marking tools.
> 
> Besides I don t see Pottz s name up there!!
> 
> - Eric


easy buddy,dont push,im very sensitive ;-)


----------



## pottz

> i think Grant is one that ordered last time we had swap, I would love to join this one but i don t see how :<(((((( so i just follow it :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


hey bud dont worry,as long as your with us thats all that matters.you'll be back in time.you have more important things to deal with.


----------



## EricFai

So your signing up then, great.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think that Jay Bates did a video a while back where he bought cheap reversible screwdrivers from Harbor Freight and cut the plastic handle off to harvest the socket.
> 
> Search LJ for 2016 screwdriver swap to see some ideas from a previous swap.
> 
> - Lazyman


He did. I used his video as an inspiration and made 12 or so screwdrivers from the harbor freight ones. Gifts for the men in my family for Christmas 2020.

2016 screwdriver swap, has it really been that long? That was my second swap after a box swap. I really struggled on that one but came up with these.


----------



## pottz

> I think that Jay Bates did a video a while back where he bought cheap reversible screwdrivers from Harbor Freight and cut the plastic handle off to harvest the socket.
> 
> Search LJ for 2016 screwdriver swap to see some ideas from a previous swap.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> He did. I used his video as an inspiration and made 12 or so screwdrivers from the harbor freight ones. Gifts for the men in my family for Christmas 2020.
> 
> 2016 screwdriver swap, has it really been that long? That was my second swap after a box swap. I really struggled on that one but came up with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


thats damn sweet !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I modeled my set off of that set Jeff. Great looking set.


----------



## Keebler1

I found what I am using for my handle. Its a resin block I cast a while back that I forgot I had


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A resin block might be to fragile for a screwdriver Keebs? I'm not sure just a convo starter but the wings on the sides of the shaft are pretty small, might break with some torque? Just a thought.


----------



## Lazyman

I got one of Jeff's sets of screwdrivers in one of the swaps. They are very nice.


----------



## pottz

ok im in dammit,these high pressure swaps are killin me !!!!!


----------



## Keebler1

That didnt take long good to have you pottz


----------



## Mosquito

I recently (a week ago) re-hung the screw drivers I got from Todd a few years back. Had to move them from the other side of the saw til when I rearranged a while ago










I am going to see if I can make this one work


----------



## pottz

> That didnt take long good to have you pottz
> 
> - Keebler1


im such a sucker…........just keep your expectations low ok ?


----------



## Keebler1

All good we are all learning


----------



## recycle1943

> That didnt take long good to have you pottz
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> im such a sucker…........*just keep your expectations low ok ?*
> 
> - pottz


I got in this one just because and pottz already said it. You guys know I'm not a lathe aficionado so a turned handle is going to come from a supreme effort but we'll see what happens


----------



## JohnMcClure

Following. Not participating. As usual.


----------



## Lazyman

Handles don't have to be round. In fact most of the ones you buy are hexagonal. My favorite style has 3 sides. 
Also, marking tools include marking knives, squares, compasses, trammels, awls, etc. My first swap was a marking tool swap and I made an awl and marking knife whose handles were shaped before I had a lathe, plus a last minute bonus of 3 squares. 

That was also my first foray into metalwork. I bought some tool steel to make the metal durable. Playing with fire is fun and red hot metal is really fun.


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Nathan.

Been doing research about forges, found one setup that uses a break drum and charcoal. Small but cheap and it would get my hands into it. It does sound like lots of fun.


----------



## EricFai

Awls










And a hammer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I haven't been in a swap for a *looooong* time. Let's see. Weather has got better so I can take my lathe outside. I have a set of grace shafts (and other things) put back just waiting. I've got several trunks of wood under the house seasoning since about 2017. I have a massive amount of craft fair projects to do but maybe it would be a nice break from "production line" work. Did I mention I haven't been in a swap for a *loooooong* time? With all that in mind, how can I sit another one out. I'm in. I'll send my info later today.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very glad to see you be able to join in Jeff :<)))))))))

hope Bill chimes in curious how they are holding up :<))

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408986


----------



## EricFai

Well it looks like I can set up a small forge fir less than $50. Using fire brick and a torch, along insulating the interior. I would have to build a stand but that is no issue using cinder blocks. I have an area outside the shop I can set it up. I don't need much in size, just enough to heat say a 12" bar.

Have any of you guys built anything of the such? Maybe a few pointers to watch out for? Or do's and don't would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lazyman

Also look at the coffee can forges. I've seen people make them from old, expired propane tanks too, though I am not sure I would want to cut the end off of one of those without a cutting torch or plasma cutter. I suppose you could do it with a cuttoff wheel on an angle grinder if you take your time.


----------



## EricFai

I looking into other options to, I found the can idea with a mixture of plaster Paris and sand for insulation. Trying to figure out the regulator and burner now.

So I guess I am going to jump into forging, which can be neat to add to the wood working.

Edit, I'd probably blow myself up cutting into an old propane tank.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Forging is a really good time Eric. Duck forges and I have been known to hit an anvil from time to time. Out of all of my to many hobbies, beating steel on an anvil and turning something on the wood lathe are the two most beneficial things out of everything.

The lathe is just relaxing, usually you can finish a project in a day and it's just nice to have something quick.

The anvil is awesome because swinging that hammer and shaping steel is exhilarating. When you swing that hammer to shape your steel it lets out some endorphins that just make you feel good. When I first started I would be wiped out after forging but I also felt really really good. I did some google searches and it's true, your body reacts to this in a different way. It literally is "beating all of your frustrations out".


----------



## EricFai

That does sound good. And I have some shares of frustrations. As for the lathe, yes very relaxing and quick time to see a outcome of a block of wood.

When I stop in at Grainger this week I need to be ready with my shopping list. Tool steel, propane regulator and burner, along with anything else I can come up with.

Could be a fun adventure. I do watch Forged in Fire, and they turn out some really cool blades.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eric, skip the O1 because you pay a ton for that being ground flat, when you forge it, it won't be ground flat anymore, it could change shape in the quench let alone just moving it hot under its own weight. Look for 1095 steel. It's high carbon and is very similar to the properties of O1 except it doesn't come ground flat and it's significantly cheaper. Of course, this means you will need to flatten whatever you're making but you would have to do it with the O1 anyway.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Awls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hammer.
> 
> - Eric


Hey, they resemble a pair I have in my shop….. 

That little gimlet piggly sticker gets used more than my Awl's do.


----------



## therealSteveN

Keebs, mark me down as playing. Let me know if you need my info.


----------



## pottz

> Keebs, mark me down as playing. Let me know if you need my info.
> 
> - therealSteveN


glad your in my friend.


----------



## Keebler1

Therealsteven yes I need the email with your information. I dont keep addresses from previous swaps.


----------



## pottz

> Therealsteven yes I need the email with your information. I dont keep addresses from previous swaps.
> 
> - Keebler1


shame on you,some friend ! use us and lose us ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, I'm in. Addictive little hobby.
Email set.


----------



## pottz

> Keebler, I m in. Addictive little hobby.
> Email set.
> 
> - Eric


glad you were able to get those tight panties off bud.now you can play with the men ! ;-)) and dont try and steal the ideas i gave you earlier ok ?


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Pottz, with the luck of the draw I'll be shipping to you. So I will prepare a special box just for you.

Is it going to be screwdrivers?
Is it going to be marking tools?
Or just a box of shavings?


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Pottz, with the luck of the draw I ll be shipping to you. So I will prepare a special box just for you.
> 
> Is it going to be screwdrivers?
> Is it going to be marking tools?
> Or just a box of shavings?
> 
> all sound so exciting,but im goin big.a box of* shavings !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> - Eric


----------



## EricFai

That's the spirit Pottz. But I'm not that cold. Always told the kids they were getting coal for Christmas.


----------



## pottz

> That s the spirit Pottz. But I m not that cold. Always told the kids they were getting coal for Christmas.
> 
> - Eric


told em, i gave em-lol !


----------



## Keebler1

I had someone hit the front of my trucj one year. Took pics and went home and told the kid santa wasnt coming cause I just hit rudolph


----------



## EricFai

The flea markets are opening up to, maybe I can get iff easy and find some old tools to ship to. Then you can add to your collection you have on the wall.


----------



## pottz

> I had someone hit the front of my trucj one year. Took pics and went home and told the kid santa wasnt coming cause I just hit rudolph
> 
> - Keebler1


damn your mean.i like it !


----------



## EricFai

Good one Keebler.


----------



## pottz

> The flea markets are opening up to, maybe I can get iff easy and find some old tools to ship to. Then you can add to your collection you have on the wall.
> 
> - Eric


NO NO NO. i do not need any more rust ! it's like when i was younger,i had a bunch of hats so people thought i collected them.then one day i realized i had a ******************** load of hats i didn't want.so one day i got some big yard bags and loaded all the hats up and that ended my hat collection-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Teaser shot if I go this route.


----------



## recycle1943

Eric - you beat me to a teaser shot
Here's a couple of what I have in mind


----------



## EricFai

Dick, I started with my sketches the other night when Keebler posted the swap. Going to have 2 plans, just in case.


----------



## EricFai

TheRealSteve, yes it's is, I made a set for myself. And I use the Awl quite a bit. I found out that it works well as a hand drill too.


----------



## pottz

> Teaser shot if I go this route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


wow somebodies all excited !!! yo go boy.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, hey these are fun an addictive. Besides I have been wanting to get more into tool making.

We are out of town this week so no shop time. I brought the sketch pad with me to keep the mind sharp. And it's better than sitting here watching TV all the time.

And I like a challenge.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Thanks Pottz, with the luck of the draw I ll be shipping to you. So I will prepare a special box just for you.
> 
> Is it going to be screwdrivers?
> Is it going to be marking tools?
> Or just a box of shavings?
> 
> - Eric


I promise whoever I get I'll send some very nice shavings. Thats a good option Eric. ))


----------



## EarlS

teaser shot - still trying to decide if I'm in or out


----------



## HokieKen

I'm fairly sure I'm out on this one unfortunately. Spring is upon us and I have a boatload of brush-clearing awaiting me then I have a building to erect, a treehouse to build and a firepit/entertaining area to put together. Shop time is likely over until beer swap time…

But here are some ideas from my projects that would be suitable for this swap


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That little compass is bad ass. I own one from Kenny and love it. Works super well and is so simple, yet complex to build I imagine.


----------



## EricFai

Sorry to hear you passing up Kenny, but you know your schedule. Those are some good looking projects there. Maybe it will inspire more to join in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny said "butt gauge!"

Probably in. Think I'm going to try a prototype this week before signing up. There's one step in my plan that could be pretty tough with hand tools. Gotta try and see if I can be smart or just have to brute-force it.


----------



## HokieKen

If I still had any spare shanks from Grace, I'd probably jump in but I've used up all my extras as gifts and I'm down to just my personal set. I'm not going to organize another purchase from Grace but if somebody else does, I may buy a few to tuck back for future gift sets and swaps 

One of these days, I'm going to set aside a few weeks and turn handles for all of my Grace drivers (I have 21 different ones…) If I'm feeling really overconfident and ambitious, I'm going to attempt the use Nathan's method of copying the Wera handles for at least some of them


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I should write up a blog on that technique. If nothing else because each time I do one, I have to practice on a scrap first to remind myself how to do it. My last attempt required 2 scraps and the final one was still a little too skinny.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I can suss it out from your project write-up Nathan. If only I had something to copy the geometry from to make a template…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny said "butt gauge!"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


you need that gauge when you own an exam chair :<)))))))


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Nathan. Before heading out of town I took a count of required handles for all of my files in the tool box. So I have been sketching to see what profile looks good and may feel comfortable in the hands.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I thought about contacting Dan for a group buy, but I don't have the time/brainpower to organize that and make sure to get all the shanks delivered to people without risking the timing of the swap. Time is a little tight on this one, plus we've got company coming, and two days of company ends up being a week of disruption by the time I'm done helping clean before and after, plus additional lost days to running around playing tourist guide and the day or two afterwards decompressing since I'm not used to being around people any more.


----------



## HokieKen

When I did the last mass purchase, I ended up with 422 shanks of various types that I got from Grace. I then had to sort all of the shanks out and re-package and ship them to 23 different people. So I've served my time on that front ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I think I can suss it out from your project write-up Nathan. If only I had something to copy the geometry from to make a template…
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe I can help you with that.


----------



## EricFai

The metal work for screwdrivers will be out for me, I just get a good set and strip the handles and put on so MMB e new ones. If I go with a marking set I will see about setting up a small forge. And up the skill set.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Kenny said "butt gauge!"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> you need that gauge when you own an exam chair :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, thanks for the chuckle. )))

Kenny all of those tool posts are top shelf.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am in. Getting ready to send the email.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Sounds like a fun swap. I'm in also. I just sent an email with my info.


----------



## EarlS

Since Kenny isn't playing, I'm in. Someone has to bring up the rear. yep - I said it.

I just ordered materials for a couple ideas.

PM is on the way.


----------



## HokieKen

So you're saying I'm the rear and you're the back-up rear? I'll have to ponder that for a bit to decide which is worse ;-)

I'm definitely gonna have to set this one out unfortunately :-( Screwdrivers and marking tools are some of my favorite things to make too. At least I can get a head start on the BeerBQ swap for the summer…


----------



## Keebler1

Come on Kenny. Skip your lunch break a couple of days a week go home early and work on a screwdriver. Then once its your normal time to be home you can start on the other stuff


----------



## pottz

> Come on Kenny. Skip your lunch break a couple of days a week go home early and work on a screwdriver. Then once its your normal time to be home you can start on the other stuff
> 
> - Keebler1


keebs some guys just need to be lead i guess ?


----------



## HokieKen

If I could I would. Unfortunately work is even busier than home at the moment and for the foreseeable future…


----------



## pottz

> If I could I would. Unfortunately work is even busier than home at the moment and for the foreseeable future…
> 
> - HokieKen


thats ok just ride along and save your time and energy for that beer/bbq swap.cant wait for that one,you did a killer job. you also got me hooked on swaps-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

These swaps are always fun but I always look forward to the beer swap. Partly because I love beer and partly because it's a good one to try something you probably wouldn't normally make like a bottle opener or mug or beer knife  Adding BBQ into the mix will open up even more possibilities


----------



## Bluenote38

> Come on Kenny. Skip your lunch break a couple of days a week go home early and work on a screwdriver. Then once its your normal time to be home you can start on the other stuff
> 
> - Keebler1


Actually he could probably skip breakfast ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> Come on Kenny. Skip your lunch break a couple of days a week go home early and work on a screwdriver. Then once its your normal time to be home you can start on the other stuff
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Actually he could probably skip breakfast ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


You can't post that during working hours. I almost choked on my coffee trying not to laugh. Think about those of us stuck in an office.


----------



## Keebler1

Beer knife never heard of one of those gonna have to look that up


----------



## HokieKen

Sure you have Keebs


----------



## recycle1943

> *You can t post that during working hours.* I almost choked on my coffee trying not to laugh. Think about those of us stuck in an office.
> 
> - EarlS


I'm curious Earl, do you take a bag of saw dust to the office for a quick sniff fix at break time ?


----------



## HokieKen

> You can t post that during working hours. I almost choked on my coffee trying not to laugh. Think about those of us stuck in an office.
> 
> - EarlS


It's that corn creamer you use. Anybody would choke on that.


----------



## pottz

whats wrong posting during working hours,heck thats when i do most of my lj's business lol !


----------



## HokieKen

I might skip breakfast as long as I still get second breakfast and pre-lunch.


----------



## EarlS

> whats wrong posting during working hours,heck thats when i do most of my lj s business lol !
> 
> - pottz


The problem I have is not laughing and having the entire office wondering what is so funny. Boss gets grumpy if he thinks I'm not slaving away 12 hours/day for the company.

Dick - just a pinch between the cheek and gum…..

Kenny - sounds like you might be out of corn creamer. Do you need me to send you some more? It might help get you going so you can join the swap because we all know you want to. I could send you some corn flavored beer if that would help.


----------



## bndawgs

What's the best way to flatten this glue up? It's about 17" long and 13" wide. Is it crazy to think that my planer caused a slight valley in it? Ashamedly, I did run it thru cross grain taking very shallow passes. The other side is flat and that makes me wonder if I can run it through the planer again. But would rather not make it any thinner.

I'm working on a cutting board and I don't think I can cut and glue up the strips until this is flat.


----------



## Keebler1

Me personally I would just run it through the planer.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd use my low-angle jack plane Steve.


----------



## Lazyman

I would make the center part thicker. That's where the problem is after all.


----------



## pottz

> I would make the center part thicker. That s where the problem is after all.
> 
> - Lazyman


maybe some bondo ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Make the center part thicker. That is where the problem is after all.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## HokieKen

You are a master Dave.


----------



## Lazyman

Debater?


----------



## RichT

> Debater?
> 
> - Lazyman


No, but it rhymes.


----------



## recycle1943

> What s the best way to flatten this glue up? It s about 17" long and 13" wide. Is it crazy to think that my planer caused a slight valley in it? Ashamedly, I did run it thru cross grain taking very shallow passes. The other side is flat and that makes me wonder if I can run it through the planer again. But would rather not make it any thinner.
> 
> I m working on a cutting board and I don t think I can cut and glue up the strips until this is flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Drum sander


----------



## EarlS

Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots. When I'm gluing up inlay panels, all of the miscellaneous pieces aren't always exactly the same height. As long as one side is flat I can sand the other side flat after things are dry. I use a piece of melamine shelving with some wax paper, set on some blocks on it when clamping the pieces together. I also use a lot of clamps to hold down the pieces tightly against the board. Basically I clamp everything as tightly as I can.

Take a look at some of my blogs or projects and you will see what I'm trying to explain.

In short - I wouldn't be overly worried about the high spots or valleys until you have the final glue up complete, then flatten it.


----------



## bndawgs

> Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots. When I m gluing up inlay panels, all of the miscellaneous pieces aren t always exactly the same height. As long as one side is flat I can sand the other side flat after things are dry. I use a piece of melamine shelving with some wax paper, set on some blocks on it when clamping the pieces together. I also use a lot of clamps to hold down the pieces tightly against the board. Basically I clamp everything as tightly as I can.
> 
> Take a look at some of my blogs or projects and you will see what I m trying to explain.
> 
> In short - I wouldn t be overly worried about the high spots or valleys until you have the final glue up complete, then flatten it.
> 
> - EarlS


Thanks Earl, I'll take a look at your blogs. This panel is going to be an end grain cutting board, so after i cut the strips i have to rotate them. I'm not sure what will happen if I just leave the dip and try to clamp it out. I guess I might just end up slightly out of square??


----------



## Bluenote38

> Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots.
> 
> - EarlS


Ok Earl… what is a ROS? I'm sure it s something simple - but I'm missing it.


----------



## bndawgs

Random Orbital Sander


----------



## pottz

> Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Ok Earl… what is a ROS? I m sure it s something simple - but I m missing it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


cmon bill a little early to be drinkin ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Ok Earl… what is a ROS? I m sure it s something simple - but I m missing it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> cmon bill a little early to be drinkin ;-)
> 
> - pottz


my rule was that i at least had to eat breakfast before i started drinking.


----------



## Bluenote38

I never drink before the sun is over the Yardarm. But the sun is always over the Yardarm somewhere in the Empire!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Ok Earl… what is a ROS? I m sure it s something simple - but I m missing it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> cmon bill a little early to be drinkin ;-)
> 
> - pottz


OOOOhhhhh - yeah - I see that now.


----------



## bndawgs

> What s the best way to flatten this glue up? It s about 17" long and 13" wide. Is it crazy to think that my planer caused a slight valley in it? Ashamedly, I did run it thru cross grain taking very shallow passes. The other side is flat and that makes me wonder if I can run it through the planer again. But would rather not make it any thinner.
> 
> I m working on a cutting board and I don t think I can cut and glue up the strips until this is flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Drum sander
> 
> - recycle1943


Yeah, this is what I was thinking. I really should try to build one.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Use a ROS or a belt sander on the high spots.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Ok Earl… what is a ROS? I m sure it s something simple - but I m missing it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> cmon bill a little early to be drinkin ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Btw - I'm blaming this on a lack of coffee…


----------



## DevinT

E-mail sent. Looking forward to disappointing someone.


----------



## pottz

> E-mail sent. Looking forward to disappointing someone.
> 
> - DevinT


good to see you in.now if you noticed this is gonna be a rather quick swap and your methods usually take some time dev. you may have to shorten your R & D time on this one-lol.


----------



## DevinT

Yup. Going to try and bang this one out as fast as possible.


----------



## DevinT

Kit is ordered and on the way. Should be here before the registration deadline. Theoretically all I have to do is cut some wood, peen some brass, grind, sand, and finish.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm still on the fence on this one. I need to come up with something that will challenge me and some good bonuses too.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Join in. I'll make sure Keebler gives you my name. You can make a screwdriver. Then, for the bonus item you can design and create a home made Shaper Origin as a bonus item.

You wanted a challenge.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll get started on that right away Earl.

If I had less on my plate I could do some cool Damascus marking tools but I don't think I'll have the time to make Damascus. I still need to think things through.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl Dave gets my name I need some carbide for my turning tools as extras


----------



## Keebler1

Devin make sure to send me an email


----------



## DevinT

Keebler, I did e-mail the address at the top of the thread in the first post


----------



## Keebler1

Devin it went to my spam. If you send an email say something on here please so I dont miss it. 
Also you didnt put your shipping address down. Need that when you get a chance. 
BTW how is that baby of yours doing?


----------



## DevinT

> E-mail sent. Looking forward to disappointing someone.
> 
> - DevinT


Commented here 5 minutes after the e-mail was sent and said "E-mail sent."

Will send address soon.

Baby is doing good. I got him a plush toolbox and his favorite is the plush tape measure so far. He is taking more steps but not walking yet. No interest in crawling.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Earl Dave gets my name I need some carbide for my turning tools as extras
> 
> - Keebler1


I have some inserts in stock. I also think you asked about macaw blanks and I honestly can't remember if I answered you but I have two in my personal stash. I won't be pouring fresh stuff for another month or so.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin I saw that post and for some reason it didnt dawn on me that you said you sent an email.

Dave I will message you about those blanks and inserts later to get a final price on what I need. Not sure but it may be a few weeks before I have the extra with gas prices over $4/gallon and needing a new gps for the truck


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I was going to make a prototype before signing up, but what the heck, gotta have at least one Dave per swap or something. Email on the way, Keebs.

I'm just here for the screwing around.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No rush Keebler, the two blanks aren't getting listed because it's my personal stash, I have plenty of cutters laying around. Take your time.


----------



## DevinT

This is a good swap for me. I have neither enough marking knives nor screwdrivers.

Also, $4/gal? Ouch.


----------



## pottz

> This is a good swap for me. I have neither enough marking knives nor screwdrivers.
> 
> Also, $4/gal? Ouch.
> 
> - DevinT


4 a gallon we wish,try around 5.50 here.


----------



## DevinT

I'm paying $6 for 91 octane. I was just trying to sympathize. I thought to myself the price of gas hurts everyone differently. I recall often listening to Europeans talk about the "cost of petrol" and while it is academically interesting to know they pay more, it doesn't sympathize with the person feeling the pain at the pump. Looked like $4 was hurting.


----------



## pottz

> I'm paying $6 for 91 octane. I was just trying to sympathize. I thought to myself the price of gas hurts everyone differently. I recall often listening to Europeans talk about the "cost of petrol" and while it is academically interesting to know they pay more, it doesn't sympathize with the person feeling the pain at the pump. Looked like $4 was hurting.
> 
> - DevinT


gonna get worse before it gets better dev.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Signed up for the swap, ready to take the lathe out to play, got some blanks to practice on and the temp dropped to 39 degrees! Now they are calling for 7 inches of snow this week end. Okay weather, I got some swap items to make. Lighten up!


----------



## DevinT

> I'm paying $6 for 91 octane. I was just trying to sympathize. I thought to myself the price of gas hurts everyone differently. I recall often listening to Europeans talk about the "cost of petrol" and while it is academically interesting to know they pay more, it doesn't sympathize with the person feeling the pain at the pump. Looked like $4 was hurting.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> gonna get worse before it gets better dev.
> 
> - pottz


That's fine. All my vehicles are low mileage. I have to remember to go turn them over or the battery drains (on the ones that I don't keep in my own garage-where a tender is out of the question).


----------



## pottz

> I'm paying $6 for 91 octane. I was just trying to sympathize. I thought to myself the price of gas hurts everyone differently. I recall often listening to Europeans talk about the "cost of petrol" and while it is academically interesting to know they pay more, it doesn't sympathize with the person feeling the pain at the pump. Looked like $4 was hurting.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> gonna get worse before it gets better dev.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s fine. All my vehicles are low mileage. I have to remember to go turn them over or the battery drains (on the ones that I don t keep in my own garage-where a tender is out of the question).
> 
> - DevinT


how many cars in your "fleet" dev ?


----------



## DevinT

I have 3. A 2013 Fiat 500C Lounge with about 5k miles. A 2013 Fiat Abarth convertible with about 65k miles. And a 2022 Toyota Sienna platinum with about 1.5k miles. All purchased brand new off the lot


----------



## pottz

> I have 3. A 2013 Fiat 500C Lounge with about 5k miles. A 2013 Fiat Abarth convertible with about 65k miles. And a 2022 Toyota Sienna platinum with about 1.5k miles. All purchased brand new off the lot
> 
> - DevinT


yeah now i remember,youve mentioned those before.


----------



## HokieKen

That's handy Devin. You can put the Fiats in the back of the Sienna and save space ;-)

I love the 32 gallon tank on my truck but when gas hits $4 it stings a bit. $110 to fill up. Ouch. We just broke the $4 mark today. I'm glad my Harley will be my primary transportation in a few weeks…


----------



## DevinT

We can get 600+ miles to the tank with the Sienna. It's magic!


----------



## EricFai

I have just over a 500 miles range on my truck. So when we travel we usually take the truck, more comfort than the Camery.


----------



## pottz

i cant help but piss you all off…..........my company gives me free gas that i fill up in our yard.dont even have to go to a station ;-) but it's not a big deal because i only fill up like once a month.i live 1 mile from work !!!!!

ok ive now ran and hidden for my own protection,sorry !!!


----------



## DevinT

I too live one mile from work. Though haven't gone into the office for over 2 years now. I'm expecting cob webs on my desk when we go back.


----------



## Lazyman

Wait. You guys drive your vehicles? Since retirement, unless I need supplies for the shop or to check out an estate sale where there might be tools, my old cars don't get much use.


----------



## recycle1943

When I *was* working at a paying job I had to walk 80' (yep feet) to work then got a company truck and drove to the job site. It was hard but I managed


----------



## Woodmaster1

I lived one block from the school where I taught. I could go 1 month on a tank of gas and would chuckle at the ones who drove 60 mile round trip.


----------



## HokieKen

I have about a 15 mile commute and it suits me fine. It's a fairly pleasant drive and it's a good chance to decompress a bit after leaving the office and before getting to whatever awaits me at home. Of course I don't have to deal with any real traffic either. If I did, I'd probably work remotely when I could…


----------



## DavePolaschek

We drive more than I expected to, but it's 1.6 miles to the grocery / hardware / bank and associated restaurants, and at almost 7000 feet, I've only made that walk once. But we're going to try walking there more often once the weather gets nicer.

There are also a lot of drives (or rides on the motorcycle) to the mailbox to pick up packages. That's just about exactly a mile round trip. They happen because the mail gets delivered after dark for more than half the year, and my sweetie doesn't like walking in the dark. And I don't like carrying heavy stuff home by hand.

But with gas over $4/gallon here, a lot of those short trips will be on the 40mpg bike (which might get supplemented by an electric - or it will, just not sure when) instead of the 15mpg truck. And rather than driving all the way back to MN for a truckload of poplar and maple and birch, I might look for a lumber supplier closer to home. Maybe something like western AR or MO?


----------



## EricFai

You can do what I do Dave, hit the local suppliers in the areas I visit family. I did that this week on Mississippi. Picked up some hardwood averaging about $9 a board foot. All rough cut but that is fine with me.

So currently I have 3 that I can go to with family spread out in the states.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Family would be in MN, Eric. And there's a lot of timber-free territory between here and there. I'm guessing my best bet will be western AR, but I don't know anyone there to clue me in to the good suppliers.


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya, my trips to Michigan it's Johnson's Workbench. New York is Southern Teir Hardwoods. And now Mississippi is Pickens Hardwoods. The small stuff I can get mail order.

Now that I have the shop, it's no problem to knock the material down to work with. I am looking to build a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise. I picked up so 8/4 Maple for that. When I get home I'll order the hardware kit from Benchcraft.


----------



## recycle1943

> You can do what I do Dave, hit the local suppliers in the areas I visit family. I did that this week on Mississippi. Picked up some hardwood *averaging about $9 a board foot.* All rough cut but that is fine with me.
> 
> So currently I have 3 that I can go to with family spread out in the states.
> 
> - Eric


Eric, at $9 bdft lumber would have to be laced with platinum to get me to write a check. I start to shudder when I have to pay $4 bdft for wormy chestnut


----------



## EricFai

Yes, but those lumber prices have been skyrocketing.


----------



## recycle1943

> Yes, but those lumber prices have been skyrocketing.
> 
> - Eric


That's why I check CL evey day - fortunately I have enough on hand that I shouldn't have to buy any lumber ever, except if I see something I don't have


----------



## EarlS

I traded the 7 yr old Tacoma in for a new Subaru Crosstrek and went from 17 mpg to about 30 mpg. I have a 30 mile drive to work these days so the better gas mileage was a big deal, even before $4 gas.

Downside is that I don't have a truck to haul lumber. Haven't had to work out a solution to that yet, but the wood stack is dwindling rapidly. I thought about renting a truck from HD or even U-Haul but it looks like that could get expensive in a hurry if I have it for more than an hour and drive more than about 20 miles.

Might just have to go with ordering from Bell Forest Products or something like that where they have "free" shipping after you spend a certain amount. The prices will be more than some of the local CL stuff, but the quality and wood selection should be better. Might also cut down on the waste and amount of prep work that has to be done (planing, jointing, etc).


----------



## Lazyman

When I retired, we traded in my Acura to buy my wife a new Honda CRV and kept her old 2012 Honda Odyssey because when you take the middle row seats out, it can handle 2 sheets of 4×8' plywood. I can also put 10' lumber in it and still close the back door. It has almost 180k miles on it now but I have probably only added about 10k in the last 5 years or so. I keep thinking that I should find myself a basic pickup truck but this thing handles most of my needs. I will probably just keep it until it dies.


----------



## recycle1943

In 2017 I replaced my Silverado Z71 LTZ because it was nearly worn out with 36,000 miles. I got another Silverado Z71 LTZ and din't have it a month when my wife said 'I've got nearly 40,000 on my subaru Legacy, think it's time for another one ?' 
Well since I retired in 2005 I had already bought 3 new trucks and Linda was still on the one I bought her in '08' I immediately decided that the *RIGHT* answer would be "why Yes" what would you like to have. 
A Subaru Crosstrek was her answer, so we went shopping in my new truck. We found a Crosstrek that she liked at our local dealer and it was a done deal.
Right now I have 23,000 on the silverado and we just turned 24,000 on the crosstreck. Both are 5 years old but I'm pretty sure I might get some flak if I even mention getting a new truck. I'll probably have to wait another year - -


----------



## Bluenote38

I've been trying to ween myself off a full size pickup for the last 6 years. NO luck yet. I hate letting go og the capability and capacity. Though I did down size the engine. My Chevy has a Turbo 4 cyl. Reduced tow capacity but I'm not towing anything big so I'm good with it. Maybe when this lease is up in 2 years… then again maybe not


----------



## EricFai

I'll keep my 2012 F-150, about 18 on the highway. Plus we have a 04 Camery. Both vehicles have just over 115k, and no mechanical issues.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That's handy Devin. You can put the Fiats in the back of the Sienna and save space ;-)
> 
> I love the 32 gallon tank on my truck but when gas hits $4 it stings a bit. $110 to fill up. Ouch. We just broke the $4 mark today. I'm glad my Harley will be my primary transportation in a few weeks…
> 
> - HokieKen


Starting to warm up here too except Saturday we could have another frost. I need to clean the carb on my utility bike, it needs to be used much more than my truck @ 17.5mpg vs. 75mpg, even if it does burn premium.


----------



## EarlS

Yeti - Looks like the weed eater powers the bike? ;+)


----------



## DavePolaschek

A bike is definitely easier on the gas budget, even when you treat it like a truck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Feels like a weedeater sometimes but if I stay in areas with a 55 or less speed limit it feels more capable and less scary. I have a much bigger bike that still returns over 35mpg if I need to go on the interstate but strapping lawn care equipment to it or using it as a truck just doesn't work out well. Dad has a Swisher mower (48" deck with tires & engine) he said I can have in the big downsize, if I can figure out how to pull that behind my dual sport at 55mph to my property, I'll have a complete lawn care package. The next project is a lumber rack.


----------



## pottz

> I ve been trying to ween myself off a full size pickup for the last 6 years. NO luck yet. I hate letting go og the capability and capacity. Though I did down size the engine. My Chevy has a Turbo 4 cyl. Reduced tow capacity but I m not towing anything big so I m good with it. Maybe when this lease is up in 2 years… then again maybe not
> 
> - Bill Berklich


when i bought a new truck two years ago i downsized from a ford f150 to the ford ranger,i just didn't need a big truck anymore. dont miss it at all and so much easier to get around in and park which are major issues here in socal. if i have long boards to haul i just open the back window and tie the back down to the bumper.works fine for the amount of wood i buy at one time.


----------



## recycle1943

It's maybe hard to believe but with a normal load on the Silverado my best average is still 25.8 - I don't always get that but I constantly get 18plus
btw - it has a 5.3 (350ci) 
We never checked the Crosstrek, we just know it's better than the truck


----------



## Keebler1

I have a 2021 ram 1500 with the eco torque hemi in it. City i get about 17.4 to 18. On my trip down to LA last year i had cruise set at 75 to 80 and was getting about 21mpg


----------



## therealSteveN

> Wait. You guys drive your vehicles? Since retirement, unless I need supplies for the shop or to check out an estate sale where there might be tools, my old cars don t get much use.
> 
> - Lazyman


Doctors, Grocery, and the rare take out food pickup. We have 4 between the 2 of us, and really just drive one of them regularly. I need to be selling off some cars, or a truck.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a Chevy Colorado when I retired but the frame was completely rusted out. In just 10 years, It was an 07 model. I traded in for a nisson frontier. It gets fair mileage but has the double cab which means short bed. I can haul what I need but if a board is over 8 foot it's a problem. I could invest in a trailer if I hauled long items more I suppose.


----------



## DevinT

Lumber is so expensive these days, I am having a hard time bringing myself to use some lumber to build a lumber cart to hold it all. LoL


----------



## EricFai

Lumber carts are built out if scraps Devin. That's what I did, salvaged lumber. My tool benches were built from left over lumber when I built the shop. Along with the base for my current work bench / assembly table.


----------



## recycle1943

I've only got a 6 1/2' bed on the Silverado - 10' lumber is cake, just leave the tail gate down - that makes 8' and a red flag on the end good to go 
Pretty sure Ohio law allows 2' overhang but must be flagged, supposed to be red but I've never been stopped


----------



## EricFai

Yep, or leave the tail gate up so it angled.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm going to have to be a spectator again… I'm still finishing up my living quarters at the store and then I will be moving my woodworking shop up there as well. With the price of gas, at least the commute to work will be short…

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. Sent the signup email, and posted here that I was in. Bet it got lost in all the chatter these past couple days.


----------



## Keebler1

Got it Dave saw the email and post. Wasnt able to edit right away and forgot. Youre added now


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Keebs! You're the best!


----------



## duckmilk

Man you guys are busy! Lots to catch up on in just one day. OK, where to start.

I drive a 1 ton GMC diesel with the long bed and get 17 to 18mpg going to town and back and have seen 20 to 21 on long trips. Last time I filled up I only needed half a tank and that hit $98. I just checked oil prices, it went from $129+ on Wed to $105.85 just now. Maybe the speculators are calming down a little.

I'm not going to have the surgery after all. My shoulder has been getting better since I was laid off and is feeling almost normal now. I just put 60 - 70 screws into siding on a metal shed and it doesn't hurt. The original delay was because the ekg showed my wolff parkinson white which has never given me a problem. That's when a backup pacemaker in my heart fires when it shouldn't. They wanted me to get a cardiologist to ok the anesthesia. I spent years going to one and he said I've probably had it from birth and unless I have symptoms, not to worry about it.

As far as this swap goes, spring is coming and I've got pastures to prepare and fertilize and some planting to do. So, I'll not be joining at this time.


----------



## WoodenDreams

I'm not about to take my truck on a road trip. Just use it locally, since my 74 F100 with a 390. With dual tank capacity of 35 gallons. Range is just over 210 miles, or 6 miles to the gallon. The motor has some bells and whistles. So it doesn't know how to save fuel. Best way to save fuel is to not start it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I ve only got a 6 1/2 bed on the Silverado - 10 lumber is cake, just leave the tail gate down - that makes 8 and a red flag on the end good to go
> Pretty sure Ohio law allows 2 overhang but must be flagged, supposed to be red but I ve never been stopped
> 
> - recycle1943


Dick it's one of many laws on the books. That said, the only time cops write em up is after your load slid out, and punched some old ladies lights out. Or similar. Bad outcome you're toast, no harm done, nobody cares.

Behind my truck seat I always have a roll of this stuff.










Plus a 16' x 16" red flag










The roll of plastic is to cinch wrap all the loose ends of the boards, so none of them get the idea to slide, and I just add the red flag into the last wrap or so to hold it still. Menards sells the plastic wrap.


----------



## HokieKen

Good news Duck. No sense gettin' sliced if you don't have to!


----------



## pottz

> Good news Duck. No sense gettin' sliced if you don't have to!
> 
> - HokieKen


damn straight,the best surgery is no surgery !


----------



## recycle1943

Stretch wrap ? Yep - I managed to acquire a roll from a commercial stretch wrapping machine. The problem was that it was 3' wide and 5" or 6" deep on the roll. I had to cut it in half just to handle it and in reality I will never use both rolls up. There's probably a couple hundred thousand feet on each roll.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey Dick, I used the cardboard tubes from those wraps to pack beer in for the beer swaps. Wrap the beer in bubble wrap, put that in a ziplock and pack them in the tube, works great.

Yeah Kenny and Pottz, it would hurt more after the surgery than it does now lol.


----------



## EricFai

Duck, that's great news. Take it easy just the same.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Dick, I used the cardboard tubes from those wraps to pack beer in for the beer swaps. Wrap the beer in bubble wrap, put that in a ziplock and pack them in the tube, works great.
> 
> Yeah Kenny and Pottz, it would hurt more after the surgery than it does now lol.
> 
> - duckmilk


plus the rehab time,thats the killer !


----------



## duckmilk

I probably should do some sort of rehab now just to strengthen it. Oh, I still have some forging to do.


----------



## pottz

> I probably should do some sort of rehab now just to strengthen it. Oh, I still have some forging to do.
> 
> - duckmilk


no forging duck,or do you "want" that surgery ?


----------



## duckmilk

Forging doesn't do more damage to the joint but does strengthen the muscles surrounding it. Edit: Actually it is the rotator cuff and biceps tendon.


----------



## pottz

> Forging doesn t do more damage to the joint but does strengthen the muscles surrounding it. Edit: Actually it is the rotator cuff and biceps tendon.
> 
> - duckmilk


ok just dont do any damage my friend.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck you can join the next swal then the beerbq swap. I have a quick one planned for between the time this one ends and end of June.


----------



## EarlS

> Lumber is so expensive these days, I am having a hard time bringing myself to use some lumber to build a lumber cart to hold it all. LoL
> 
> - DevinT


Keep an eye out for pallets. You might find some good oak in them


----------



## Lazyman

> Lumber is so expensive these days, I am having a hard time bringing myself to use some lumber to build a lumber cart to hold it all. LoL
> 
> - DevinT


Do you have a design or plan in mind? You probably don't have much room anyway but my advice is to not make your cart too big. The bigger it is the more likely it will be full and become a black hole of scraps and cutoffs.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks *Earl* and *Nathan*

*Nathan*, What I need to do is to gather up all my lumber and build a cart that is just slightly larger so I can stock-pile more hardwood after I deplete my sheet goods. I actually find that I use plywood and tubafors much less often than walnut, maple, and various exotic hardwoods including lots of rosewoods.

Using up some of my sheet goods to build the cart will be a good thing.


----------



## Keebler1

Just do what i do. Toss the hardwoods scraps in a cabinet, on the workbench or the floor. Eventually you forget what you have and it will pop out at the right time. I just found a couple pieces from another swap last saturday that o think i can use for this swap


----------



## Lazyman

I built the WW for Mere Mortals cart about 7 years ago which can store several full sheets of PW and quite a few boards. It stores them horizontally, though it also has 4 bins for vertical storage of shorts. The horizontal storage takes up tons of space and I wish that I had built a stationary one that leans them vertically against the wall. While it is occasionally nice to be able to move it around, I find that after it got full it pretty much says put because there really is not room any more to move it around. Vertical storage of longer boards would take up less valuable square footage as long as the ceiling isn't too low for the longer boards. Of course if you really do need mobility, the cart may be your best option. It may depend some on how long the boards you typically buy are too.


----------



## EarlS

I've had both a lumber cart and a clamp cart. As things evolved in the shop, both of them were sold off as I realized shop space was needed for more valuable things.

Now, I put most of the short scrap pieces on the wall cabinet tops. The limited space helps me keep the scraps from taking over the shop. A piece needs to be long enough to touch the wall and make it to the front edge of the cabinet and be at least 2" wide. Long boards (rough stock) are stored in the regular garage on a Bora rack system, or stacked on the floor under it.

Bessey clamps hang next to the lumber rack on a Woodpeckers Clamp Rack-It system. F-clamps and spring clamps are also stored on that wall.

Keeping the lumber rack and clamps out of the shop frees up a lot of space for wall cabinets and equipment. I'd rather have the planer and bandsaw in the climate controlled shop than in the regular garage.

Generally the lumber has time to acclimate to the shop conditions while it is planed and dimensioned prior to starting a project.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Lumber is so expensive these days, I am having a hard time bringing myself to use some lumber to build a lumber cart to hold it all. LoL
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Keep an eye out for pallets. You might find some good oak in them
> 
> - EarlS


A while back I actually found a walnut pallet!


----------



## HokieKen

I built a "customized" WWMM cart a couple of years ago. I have a good spot to park it but it does have some stuff behind It I need to access occasionally so the mobility is a necessity for me.


----------



## EricFai

That is custom, no sheet good storage but it looks good. The movability is a good thing.

I put a simple 5' long "A" frame together with casters, just for sheet goods, most of which are drops. All of my long boards go up on the loft until needed. And the drops from projects get piled up on the backside of the miter bench.


----------



## bndawgs

I like to keep all my shorts and scraps on the other side of my table saw. Thankfully I have a 52" fence.


----------



## Lazyman

Between my cart and the wall is a pile of mostly turning blanks and other boards that I milled on my bandsaw. It is a wood black hole. Once I added the CNC, space just got so tight that moving anything around requires moving everything around so it rarely happens now. I just built a new workbench that makes it even worse and I will probably have to get rid of the assembly/outfeed table I built and have been using as a workbench up until now. I am having trouble parting with it because the top is laminate which is great for glue ups or anything that gets a little grimy because it is so easy to clean off.


----------



## Lazyman

In other news, the portable AC/Heater I use to heat and cool the shop stopped working. The heat pump function is the main problem. It makes noise like the compressor is running but the blower never comes on. The AC function seems to work but only when I put it in auto mode so I know that the compressor still works and hasn't lost the coolant. That is going to cost me because I am considering a mini-split to replace it. High today is 37° and is supposed to get down into the lower 20s tonight.


----------



## recycle1943

Cart ? Don't need no stinkin cart - I got storage all over the place like the floor and barrels


----------



## Bluenote38

> Cart ? Don t need no stinkin cart - I got storage all over the place like the floor and barrels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943


Looks like you wood investment is on the rise.


----------



## EricFai

That almost matches the back side of the miter saw bench, I have 3-1/2' of runout tables on watch side.


----------



## EricFai

Let's move on to benches for a minute.

Looking at Moxon Vise Hardware. I see some have the Acme thread and some just use a threaded rod. Is there any advantage of one over the other?

I have looked at Benchcrafted, WindRiver, Taylor Tool and a few other odd ball ones. I am planing on building a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise. I want something that will last but not at a great expense. What are some thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## DevinT

My heart always goes to the Rob Cosman Shoulder Vise


----------



## Lazyman

Acme threads are supposed to be stronger for one thing, which would give you better clamping pressure. They usually move more smoothly and often have fewer TPI so move more quickly when you need to move them all the way in or out. I would definitely look for acme thread.

I've seen someone use use dumbbells or barbells for the screw and nut on a Moxon vise. They are cheap and you can sometimes find them at garage sales even cheaper or free. If you are going to use it frequently, I personally would not cheap out on the hardware, mostly for ease of use.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Let s move on to benches for a minute.
> 
> Looking at Moxon Vise Hardware. I see some have the Acme thread and some just use a threaded rod. Is there any advantage of one over the other?
> 
> I have looked at Benchcrafted, WindRiver, Taylor Tool and a few other odd ball ones. I am planing on building a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise. I want something that will last but not at a great expense. What are some thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Eric


i think acme is faster thread also if your building a moxon look at walmart gold gym barbell i think thats your cheapest way out thou i could be wrong :<)))))))))

I SEE Nathan already answer this


----------



## EricFai

BenchCrafted 180 for the kit.
WoodCraft has the WindRiver for 100.
Both were Acme threads, and kit only which is fine with me. I would rather build my own to get the proper height for the main bench.

I thought about a small tail vise incorporated into it, but I don't think that will work well. I save that for a real bench.

Didn't really want to cheap out to much. I usually get good quality tools, they last longer.


----------



## Lazyman

I am really loving the wagon vise in my new bench. I may eventually add a Moxon but for now this may be good enough.


----------



## EricFai

That looks sweet Nathan.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eric that wood river kit looks just fine. I would look for a quick YouTube review on it to see how nice those hand wheels move along the thread but overall it looks good for the price. I have the benchcrafted kit and it is really nice but if you find the wood river is good enough it could save you some cash.


----------



## EricFai

Devin, to me the shoulder vise would take out my hip. I need to get a good top surface for my main bench at some point, which would have a face vise and a tail vise.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

When are we going to see a project post on that bench Nathan?


----------



## DevinT

Eric, no need for a leg vise or deadman support ala Roubo?

Not sure what you mean about your hip


----------



## HokieKen

Shoulder vise makes an L-shaped bench Devin. So if you aren't used to it, it could be a hip-bruiser ;-)

Thus far, I've gotten by without a Moxon. I have an adjustable height stool and I can generally just clamp work up in one of my vises and lower the stool all the way down and get the same general effect as raising the work. Sometimes I do think it would be more ergonomic if I could stand up instead though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I am a Cosman fan no doubt but not so much a fan of that shoulder vise. No matter what, you have to lean over it to use it. In most cases it's probably fine but in the cases it's not fine that's a hurdle I don't want. Not to mention it sticks out from the bench so now your footprint is larger.

Again, I own a couple of his saws amongst other things but I would pass on the vise. Just my preference.


----------



## DevinT

You could probably get more driving force out of a chisel by standing. I would imagine pushing hard on a chisel while sitting might lead to tipping backward?


----------



## DevinT

These are good points about the shoulder vise.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just have lower back pain often enough, I'm an old dude so leaning a little like that is killer for me.

I imagine you could do chisel work flat on the bench so Kenny's stool isn't necessary for cleanup but the sawing part that low probably sucks but again my back is my limiting factor.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I just have lower back pain often enough, *I'm an old dude* so leaning a little like that is killer for me.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


wait till you get old brother :<(((((((


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I imagine you could do chisel work flat on the bench so Kenny's stool isn't necessary for cleanup but the sawing part that low probably sucks but again my back is my limiting factor.


If you're talking about dovetailing, I don't use a chisel at all. I do all my dovetailing sitting down at my face vise, saw out the waste with a coping saw, and then do one or two passes with a rasp (or soon with a float I'm going to make) to smooth the bottom. No chisel required, and once I have the float, I'll have something I can easily resharpen, too.


----------



## Lazyman

> When are we going to see a project post on that bench Nathan?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


As soon as I decide whether to add some bling to the leg vise with my CNC, I will finally drive the metal pin in for the x-link and call it done. (I don't want to make that "permanent" because I cannot put the chop on the CNC with the x-link on it.) I may add a cabinet underneath later.

I did an inlay test yesterday and I am still not happy with the fit of the v-carved inlay. I got rid of the odd deviations I was seeing before but this test did not fit right. After planing it flush, there are gaps. Hopefully it is just an error in my design or settings when I created the tool paths.


----------



## bndawgs

Eric, Taylor Tools has a moxon vise kit as well.


----------



## EricFai

Maybe a leg vise down the road. Need to see what else could be in the works. But either way a good bench in the shop would be a must. For now the one I have works, looks more like an assembly table.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's an interesting way to do your DTs Devin. I would worry about scaring up the sides trying to fit a float or file in the corners.

Nathan, I thought I already decided you need bling.  I like where you're going with that. I would still make sure you have a makers mark in there somewhere. Pine or not, that thing will be around for 100 years or more.


----------



## Lazyman

My thinking right now is to have this flower, that was inspired by a stained glass pattern I saw, above the screw and the Lazyman maker's mark down below. I could just use colored epoxy to fill the inlay pockets but my goal is to simulate the stained glass affect with different colored woods.

EDIT to add: The leg vise cop is actually black cherry.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I considered epoxy filler for color but the skills of the inlay are just to tempting. I like the direction you're going. If you need any small wood pieces from my collection of AZ stuff I can package some up. Just let me know the size.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks, Dave. I will think about the wood pallet I have in mind and see if an AZ wood might look better.

BTW, I may actually be in your neck of the woods later this month. My daughter is doing travel nursing stint somewhere in the Phoenix area and we are planning to drive out to visit her and do a little sightseeing in AZ while we are there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That's an interesting way to do your DTs Devin. I would worry about scaring up the sides trying to fit a float or file in the corners.


Well, it was me doing the DTs, but I haven't dinged the walls with the rasp for almost a year. But I also cut "chunky" 1:4 dovetails in just about everything, and I use the narrowest Auriou rasp.

With the float, I'll have safe edges, and even less worry. And I will relieve the sides at a 1:4 angle so it'll fit right down into the corner.

Also, since I saw down to the baseline with the coping saw, generally I'm only removing a little hump in the middle, and I'm not getting close to the edges.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry Dave, not sure how/why I thought it was Devin. I cut all of my DTs at 1:6 no matter the type of wood. They just look right to me at that angle.

Nathan, let me know your dates and plans and maybe we can meet for dinner or something.


----------



## Lazyman

I will let you know when we have some firm plans in place.


----------



## EarlS

> My thinking right now is to have this flower, that was inspired by a stained glass pattern I saw, above the screw and the Lazyman maker s mark down below. I could just use colored epoxy to fill the inlay pockets but my goal is to simulate the stained glass affect with different colored woods.
> 
> EDIT to add: The leg vise cop is actually black cherry.
> 
> - Lazyman


Good to see that you are going to glue little pieces of different wood together to make that Art Deco style flower. Sounds a lot like what I'm doing. Each drawer front has 25 pieces plus walnut spacers. I just put some sealer on them last night. Really brought the color and grain out. No teasers for the thread though. It needs a big reveal.

I still need to make the center door for the cabinet then figure out what to do on the leg vise chop.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn Earl…always a one upper. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## EricFai

Another week to sign up and we have 12.

Any other takers. Kenny


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, neat markers mark there.

Steve, I looked but they don't have the Acme thread.

I was watching a you tube video about building a Moxon Vise, and a few others. Saw a bench top one that one could position vertical to. Thought was was an interesting idea and the board can be clamped down in the horizontal position.


----------



## JD77

> Family would be in MN, Eric. And there's a lot of timber-free territory between here and there. I'm guessing my best bet will be western AR, but I don't know anyone there to clue me in to the good suppliers.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 I don't know about any lumber suppliers west of Little Rock, but if you are willing to come that far, this is the website of the guy I get stuff from. http://www.steenhardwoods.com The pricelist is from October, but it gives you an idea.

I've never done bulk purchases, mostly less than $150 at a time picking through the shorts. He runs it like a hobby shop, only open on Wednesday and Saturday mornings with a crew of retirees that just want something to do. That said, he does have a separate warehouse from which they sell bulk domestic hardwoods. I can at least attest to the quality of the lumber in the shop. Its almost all s2s and, at least in my experience, they always undercharge me a little. 
There will be plenty of cherry, maple, and walnut to choose from, mostly 4/4 in 8ft lengths. There will be all of the other domestics but there will be less on hand to pick from, maybe 20-40 boards. The widest boards he typically has on hand are about 12 inches. 
I will also point out Arkansas can be rather humid compared to NM, but if you time it right, that shouldn't be a problem. Let me know if you are coming and we can plan a meet up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Another week to sign up and we have 12.
> 
> Any other takers. Kenny


I was going to post to the Screwdrivers of your dreams and Measuring and Marking Tools of your dreams threads later today, but if someone else wants to, I certainly won't be offended.


----------



## Lazyman

> Damn Earl…always a one upper. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I have no doubt that his bench will be a showpiece. Mine will be very utilitarian with the only bling maybe a simple inlay in the leg vise if I can ever get my CNC working again like it should.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, JD! I was thinking there's gotta be something by Fort Smith or Mena, but here might even be a decent supplier in OKC. I'll do some poking around…


----------



## bndawgs

I forget if this rod is Acme threads or not.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan, mine is essentially a little inlay on the leg vise as well. Nothing else crazy. I'm looking forward to seeing them both.

Steve that does not look like acme thread to me.


----------



## EricFai

I thought the Acme threads have a flat top on the thread.


----------



## duckmilk

The threads on an acme screw have a flat top, not pointed.


----------



## Lazyman

Vises ofthen have acme threads, though some older ones may have square threads. I think that acme are easier to cut than square. My old Shop Fox quick release vise had buttress threads or something similar anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Those are not Acme Steve


----------



## EarlS

> Damn Earl…always a one upper. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> I have no doubt that his bench will be a showpiece. Mine will be very utilitarian with the only bling maybe a simple inlay in the leg vise if I can ever get my CNC working again like it should.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan and Dave will actually use theirs. Mine will just be for show. ;+) Gotta remember to get the glam bench shot one of these days.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I didn't think they were. I got 4 6ft sections of that rod.


----------



## duckmilk

McMaster Carr sells acme rod.


----------



## pottz

damn i took the morning off and you guys talk so much im way behind ! so far the swap is lookin good.hopefully more yet to join before the iron curtain closes ! anyone still thinking about it,dont.just jump in.this is gonna be a fast yet sweet swap.


----------



## EricFai

For those of you whom have built benches or are in the process of building.

Looking around for vise suppliers. The Moxon vise kit I have figured out.

Now on to Front & End vises. The suppliers I have found. WoodCrafter, Rockler, Lee Valley. I am sure there are more that I am missing.

I have checked Taylor Tool and no matches came up in their search engine.

Thanks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

BenchCrafted Eric. Also Hovarter and Lake Erie


----------



## EricFai

I looked at Benchcraft, no face vise, Hovarter (little bit high priced) I will look into Lake Erie.

I also looked at Northern Tool, nothing. Highland Woodworking (Lee Valley products, marked up).

Thanks Dave.

Edit:
Checked out Lake Erie, they have the Acme thread on their vises, made by Milwaukee Tools. That sounds like the ticket.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eric, there's three of us on this thread that use Hovarter and I think all three give a big thumbs up.


----------



## Lazyman

Home Depot, Lowes and Amazon have vises on their websites. If you search by brands, Google may find more suppliers for you. Yost is another brand out there. I think that Grizzly has some under their Shop Fox brand. Sjobergs has vises but are pretty pricey. Wilton has a couple of woodworking vises I think. Many of these brands of vises look like the the same vise made in the same plant with different paint colors.

I guess the question, Eric, is what what style and what features you want in face vise. Single screw or double. Do you want an extra wide jaw? Do you want anti racking or perhaps one that can clamp non flat pieces (pivot). How important is quick release. Have you considered vintage vises similar to the one Paul Sellers uses or pattern makers vises?

BTW, end vises and face vises are generally the same thing, just in different places on the bench. Exceptions are the tail vises and wagon vises that are sort of integrated into the workbench top and of course the shoulder vise, like Rob Cosman uses.


----------



## pottz

dang the thread was on fire all day and now it's dead tonight.too many old goats that go to bed at 7 i guess-lol.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have an old school Record brand made in England quick release vise that I had on my Paul Sellers bench. I should look to see what that's worth these days. It's just collecting dust now.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, those Hovarter ones look great and I sure everyone would give then a thumbs up. Just a bit pricy for me.

Nathan, yes I have seen that a couple suppliers have the same item from one company and marked up. As for use, I think a single screw would work well for me, a fairly wide jaw and possibly an anti racking feature. Quick release is open. I am looking just looking for a decent vise to incorporate into the bench top.

I am planning on a Moxon to sit on top of the bench, and that should cover any angled pieces that I may come across.too.

Edit:
I have been going down a bunch of rabbit holes this week. Visiting the DIL and having some time on my hands. I need to finish outfitting the shop (at least try, since it's never ending)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eric, I have the Lee Valley / Veritas twin screw face vise as my primary workholding vise. If you have that, you don't really need a moxon for any reason other than height. It does everything for me most people use a moxon for, I just sit down on the stool to use it. Plus, I use it for a lot of things (edge planing, for example) that people use a wagon vise for. It's not ideal for that, and I will probably add a large wagon vise using the big screw I got from John at some point, but I find that I can do almost everything with just that one face vise.

Just sayin'…


----------



## EricFai

I was looking at a single screw one from Lee Valley. They seem to be constructed well for the price. I may consider the twin screw for a end vise.

I need to build up a solid bench top. Thinking either southern yellow pine or Douglas fir. About 2" thick, I already have the base built with plywood on it. As for the Moxon, that I would use to raise my work surface.

The wagon vise, I am not sure if I would use that or not, but I am sure it would come in handy planning a long board. I don't see myself using a leg vise.

I would like to do more hand work in the finishing, so I guess I would be a hybrid woodworker. I still use the power tools to break material down.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric for an end vise I did see a video Jay Bates did where he made one with 2 pipe clamps. Just an idea


----------



## EricFai

That sounds interesting.

I looking at Lee Valley and Lake Erie Tools. For a front vise, both have the Acme thread. Something for me to think about.


----------



## Lazyman

A leg vise provides about the same functionality as a face vise (it is probably considered a type of face vise) so you would choose a leg vise or one of the others you are looking at for the side. The main advantage of the leg vise is probably the deeper throat for handling larger stock and in combination with a sliding deadman or dogs in the other leg, it is eaiser to support long pieces as well.

I just started using my new bench with the wagon vise and really like the wagon vise so far, particularly for planing. After I add some hold fasts, we will see if I use it as much but with hold fasts, you have to move the board into different positions to plane the entire surface while with the wagon vise it grips from the side and doesn't interfere. You can do something similar with an end vise as long as it is close enough the the corner so you probably do not need both an end/face vise and a wagon vise. Of course, many people simply use various stops and don't clamp down pieces at all while hand planing.

BTW, I just built and just started using my first real work bench so naturally I am now an expert. ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Nathan, I'm no expert either. There are a lot of variations to consider in benches. Currently I use c-clamps to boards to the bench.

Waiting to see your reveal on that bench of yours.


----------



## Lazyman

Before I built this bench, I regularly just clamped things down when my vintage Columbian or my old Shop Fox vise wouldn't do but that was often pretty frustrating when using a hand plane.


----------



## pottz

i know you bench vise aficionados may look down on this but i love it.it's a rockwell bench jaw.i have it mounted on my assembly bench and use it all the time.operated by stepping on the red foot pedal.if it gets in the way it's just a matter of turning a know and it lifts off the mounting plate.not sure if there made anymore though.


----------



## Lazyman

I actually think those vises look like they could be pretty handy to have. That is a good idea mounting it on a bench like that, instead of a saw horse type stand.


----------



## EricFai

Similar to a shaving horse. Bet it would work well.


----------



## pottz

yeah i love it for a lot of things.step on the pedal slide the lock and when done stop on it and slide to unlock.or just hold it down with foot pressure.i see they still make the jaw horse but the bench jaws seems to be gone.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of workbenches, my wife wants me to tear down the old playground. It's all redwood and I was thinking about using that. Any issue going that route?


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser


----------



## HokieKen

I have at least a dozen different vises of various types and sizes and there always seems to be at least one more that I lust after. A Wilton Pattern Maker's vise is my holy grail. Though it's unlikely I'll ever be able to justify the cost.


----------



## EricFai

Copper pipe caps, interesting.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, yes there are sonethings that need to be justified in the cost. I have dome good ideas about the bench vise, and before I put a real top on my bench frame I need to get the vise package.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Speaking of workbenches, my wife wants me to tear down the old playground. It s all redwood and I was thinking about using that. Any issue going that route?
> 
> - Steve


Yes, as soon as you do something she wants there will be 2 more things to do, it never ends.

On the plus side - free workbench wood, now your only problem is thinking up a way to convince her that you need to buy a vice and a couple of holdfasts because you need them to tear down the playground


----------



## duckmilk

> I just started using my new bench with the wagon vise and really like the wagon vise so far, particularly for planing. *After I add some hold fasts*, we will see if I use it as much but with hold fasts, you have to move the board into different positions to plane the entire surface while with the wagon vise it grips from the side and doesn t interfere.
> - Lazyman


Um, so, when are you going to come help me finish them, hmmm?


----------



## Lazyman

I'm free pretty much all week until Thursday


----------



## recycle1943

2 days and no chatter is *everybody* in their shop making work benches ? I was about ready to take my puter in for repair til I posted a project and it worked.


----------



## Keebler1

I have been busy this weekend. Unfortunately I cant post pics cause its for the swap. I did get one of my 3d printers back up and running


----------



## HokieKen

I worked and babysat all weekend. Nothing fun to report :-(


----------



## EricFai

Travel on Sunday, had high winds at home Saturday and it knocked part of a fence down up against the pool. So it's been Fence repair. Only 3 panels total, and 3 of the post snapped off at the ground, left 1 post in tack. So all 3 sections had to be removed. I have to move the fence since old post were set in concrete, don't think I be digging that out. Just dig new holes and move everything about a foot over.

The only damage around the house, so I can't complain.

Edit: I did receive my tool steel order. And made a purchase for plan "B".


----------



## DavePolaschek

I built a hacksaw.










Need it to cut the metal bits for my swap project.

Also set up my new table saw (I know, right?) so I can cut the rabbets on some birds-eye maple for frame stock for my old framer in Minneapolis. Waiting on an electrician to install a 20A outlet for that, because the 15A table saw (it's the Harbor Freight one, which was on sale) pops the 15A breaker every time it's starting up. Runs fine on a 20A circuit in the garage, but I dare not set it up there because that would lead to lots of sawdust in the house. Oh well.

Going to have to run to the lumber yard soon for more tubas. Need a bench for the table saw (which I think I can make so it'll hold the shop-vac dust collector under the saw) and a bench for the grinders and sharpening stones.


----------



## EricFai

That saw looks good. I see that when you need a hand tool, you build it. That's tallent.


----------



## BubbaGifford

Kevin, I am in as well!!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Also set up my new table saw …
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Say whozawhatsitnow ?!


----------



## Keebler1

I think the altitude is messing with Daves brain. He is pulling out another tool with a tail


----------



## pottz

got one kit today so i can at least start something.


----------



## Keebler1

Welcome Bubba glad to have you along for the ride.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz hurry up I got one thing turned for the swap alteady, just have some glue up and finish work left on it


----------



## pottz

> Pottz hurry up I got one thing turned for the swap alteady, just have some glue up and finish work left on it
> 
> - Keebler1


sorry keebs,im such a slacker (head hung in shame)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I spent the last few days making boxes while I wait for the snow to melt. Yesterday I woke up to 4 degrees. Sure not lathe weather for me.


----------



## EarlS

I have lots of brass bits and pieces that arrived his weekend for the swap. Oh, and I'm working on my bench.

Looks like 3 items (ideas) for the swap, and they kind of, maybe, might be, almost related to screwdrivers and marking tools.

Would you consider a dice mallet a screwdriver or marking tool? Asking for a friend.


----------



## EricFai

Last of the required items have been ordered. All of thus before the deadline. Have a plan "A" and a plan "B" this time. Plus and extra set.


----------



## HokieKen

Weather was nice here today Jeff. Hopefully it'll swing down your way in the next couple days.


----------



## duckmilk

I was hoping for rain today, we need it bad. But, it passed us by except for a light sprinkle.
Spent the weekend painting, ugh. This afternoon I started working on the holdfasts again and hopefully got two ready for shaping the pads and bending into shape. Funny thing, I made 2 previously and sent one to PooBaah for a swap, but now am wondering how I did that in one day. And trying to remember the process I followed. Gotta review the video for finishing them I guess.


----------



## DevinT

Swap materials all arrived today.


----------



## pottz

one of the two i ordered so far is back ordered ! gotta make a plan B just in case.dont worry though i still have those scraps of wood from the last swaps plan B.


----------



## Lazyman

Good thing I didn't join this one. I would have just used something I already have in the shop which sounds like could have been disappointingly basic compared to what you guys must be ordering.


----------



## Lazyman

Better get it figured out, Duck. I'll be there tomorrow to watch and you know that I will make fun of you if you don't. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> I was hoping for rain today, we need it bad. But, it passed us by except for a light sprinkle.
> Spent the weekend painting, ugh. This afternoon I started working on the holdfasts again and hopefully got two ready for shaping the pads and bending into shape. Funny thing, I made 2 previously and sent one to PooBaah for a swap, but now am wondering how I did that in one day. And trying to remember the process I followed. Gotta review the video for finishing them I guess.
> 
> - duckmilk


I remember that swap. PooBaah's sender disappeared and you VERY graciously stepped in to make a holdfast. IIRC Dick also sent him something.

Nathan - I just ordered some Irwin Chinesium screwdrivers and a couple of #2 pencils for the swap. Might paint the pencils to make it look like I made them by hand.


----------



## recycle1943

> one of the two i ordered so far is back ordered ! gotta make a plan B just in case.dont worry though *i still have those scraps of wood from the last swaps* plan B.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz - take a closer look at that wormy bowl, *it's not scrap* it just appears to be because of the worm holes


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Say whozawhatsitnow ?!


Yeah. Doing long rabbets is something I could do with handplanes, but in birdseye maple, I got tear out, which made me cranky. A fine blade spinning at a buncha rpms will cut a nice clean rabbet down the full 2' lengths of the framing sticks fairly quickly.

Also when I switched to a smaller bandsaw, I now need something capable of ripping wider boards to narrow, as the 10" Grizzly bandsaw doesn't handle wide stock (though I'm liking it more than the big old delta, especially in the dust collection area). So I basically talked myself into making a deal with the devil.

The Harbor Fright table saw is certainly cheap. The fence markings are in eighths, and even those aren't especially accurate. Plus, locking down the rip fence moves it by about a sixteenth, so it takes four or five tries to get the fence set right for my cuts, but I've got a stash of pallet wood I'm using to test things, and it looks like I'll get the stuff ready to box up and ship off today with any luck, so I can start cutting bits for my swap project.

But it's planting season here, too. After our guests leave on next Tuesday, I've got holes to dig for three bushes and three trees, all in ground that was compacted by the bulldozer that built the berm around my shop. At least I've got a pick and mattock for breaking through the caliche! I figure if I can dig one hole per day, I'll be in okay shape.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Nathan - I just ordered some Irwin Chinesium screwdrivers and a couple of #2 pencils for the swap. Might paint the pencils to make it look like I made them by hand.
> 
> - EarlS


Chinesium though they be, these bit holders and these bits are my favorites by far for the past few years. Thankfully, Nathan used one of those in the driver he sent me in the turning swap so not only is it a fabulous handle, it's a top shelf tool on all fronts 

You can keep the #2s though. My sausage fingers don't dance with them so well ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Come on Nathan, join the fun.


----------



## HokieKen

> Better get it figured out, Duck. I ll be there tomorrow to watch and you know that I will make fun of you if you don t. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


We're gonna need some pics of Duck bangin' the anvil Nathan. Don't come home without em!


----------



## Bluenote38

> I am really loving the wagon vise in my new bench. I may eventually add a Moxon but for now this may be good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm with you on that. My Wagon Vise is my go to for most things. I couldn;t live without it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah. Doing long rabbets is something I could do with handplanes, but in birdseye maple, I got tear out, which made me cranky. A fine blade spinning at a buncha rpms will cut a nice clean rabbet down the full 2' lengths of the framing sticks fairly quickly.
> 
> Also when I switched to a smaller bandsaw, I now need something capable of ripping wider boards to narrow, as the 10" Grizzly bandsaw doesn't handle wide stock (though I'm liking it more than the big old delta, especially in the dust collection area). So I basically talked myself into making a deal with the devil.
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No judgement here bud. It's no secret that there's a lot of noisy, long-tailed tools in my shop. And ripping long boards to width is one chore I have no intent of ever doing with hand tools so I don't blame you a bit. For me, a tablesaw is not an ideal tool for rabbets but it's certainly an option. If you aren't already using one, you may want to pick up a dado stock for those. It'll save considerable time and leave a better surface than running your boards across twice to cut the corner out. Welcome to the 20th century! ;-)


----------



## pottz

> one of the two i ordered so far is back ordered ! gotta make a plan B just in case.dont worry though *i still have those scraps of wood from the last swaps* plan B.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz - take a closer look at that wormy bowl, *it s not scrap* it just appears to be because of the worm holes
> 
> - recycle1943


it was no reference to the beautiful projects you sent me dick.


----------



## HokieKen

> I am really loving the wagon vise in my new bench. I may eventually add a Moxon but for now this may be good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I m with you on that. My Wagon Vise is my go to for most things. I couldn;t live without it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


The only real regret I have with my workbench is that I didn't incorporate a wagon or tail vise instead of an end vise like I used. I do fine most of the time just using the end vise chop to clamp work between dogs. The only time it's a real problem is with thin boards. They will flex in the unsupported space between the end of the bench and the vise chop. Even that specific situation aside though, there are lots of ways I would use a wagon vise, like shown in Nathan's photo^, that I would prefer to using the end vise. Unfortunately, retrofitting a wagon to my bench now would be no small feat…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A traditional tail vise can do the same thing and so much more, you could probably pull that off. I'm insanely pleased with mine.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Dave, a tail vise is a do-able retrofit and is one of the top contenders if/when I do decide to make a major change.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hardest part Kenny would be getting a good square cut out of the bench. The rest you can do on your metal mill for some hardware that won't ever sag. I know those tail vises aren't as popular as the wagon for some reason but I think it has more uses and am surprised we don't see more in benches today. Just my biased opinion of course.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> No judgement here bud. It s no secret that there s a lot of noisy, long-tailed tools in my shop. And ripping long boards to width is one chore I have no intent of ever doing with hand tools so I don t blame you a bit. For me, a tablesaw is not an ideal tool for rabbets but it s certainly an option. If you aren t already using one, you may want to pick up a dado stock for those. It ll save considerable time and leave a better surface than running your boards across twice to cut the corner out. Welcome to the 20th century! ;-)


Well, we'll see. This "project" was basically helping a buddy out, and after trying to do it by hand, the crazy grain defeated me. And yeah, a dado stack would probably be easiest, but I think I'll be able to do two cuts and get acceptable results. After all, this is the rabbet that will hold the glass and mat and such, so it won't be visible. But if the width is off a little, he's good enough to compensate for that. If the *depth* is off, that'll be tougher, so my plan for that is to make that cut first, and then adjust the opposite surface with the belt-sander if I need to take off a 64th or so.

We'll see how it goes today after our morning walk and some yard work that needs to get done (cutting a chamisa so we have a full garbage can for tomorrow's trash pickup).

But even if the table saw only gets used for this one job, the $200 investment will almost be worth it for helping my buddy out of a jam. And I'm going to see what I can do about the fence before I put a bunch of money into the saw and dado stacks and inserts and jigs. From what I can tell so far, the rip fence is the weakest point of that saw.


----------



## Lazyman

For long rabbets, a router with a rabbet bit is the simplest for me. The bit has difference sized bearings that give you an exact width so you just have to set the depth for the other dimension. You can get some tear out on the end but if you either leave it a little long and cut to final length after or clamp a sacrificial piece to the end, that problem is minimized. Takes up way less space than a table saw too, if it is not frequently used.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, do you use that swing out seat on your bench much?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with Nathan on this one, I have one of the cheaper fold and stow type table saws these days and it doesn't get used a ton. I would use a router for the rabbet in my shop if a plane wasn't going to work for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do Nathan. The overpriced seat was worth every penny. Where I stand at that bench is in between the bench and an MFT table so I have a few feet in there I can just turn around and use each station and prior to that seat I used to have a stool that was always in the way trying to walk through there and it was a pain in the ass. Always in the way. Now I just pull the seat out when I need one and push it in when I don't. I dig it. Was a gift from the wife a few years ago. Didn't use it before I built this bench. It just sat there with the lumber waiting to be used.


----------



## EarlS

> I am really loving the wagon vise in my new bench. I may eventually add a Moxon but for now this may be good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried to use the wagon vise like that yet. However, I've been using the dogs to hold boards for plenty of other things.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I m with you on that. My Wagon Vise is my go to for most things. I couldn;t live without it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## Lazyman

I mostly use it with the dogs so far too, Earl but this is another way it can be used and may mitigate the need for a Moxon add-on.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can't your leg vise hold a board like that Nathan?


----------



## Lazyman

> I do Nathan. The overpriced seat was worth every penny. Where I stand at that bench is in between the bench and an MFT table so I have a few feet in there I can just turn around and use each station and prior to that seat I used to have a stool that was always in the way trying to walk through there and it was a pain in the ass. Always in the way. Now I just pull the seat out when I need one and push it in when I don't. I dig it. Was a gift from the wife a few years ago. Didn't use it before I built this bench. It just sat there with the lumber waiting to be used.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I've thought about trying to make one. I use a stool and I do have to frequently move it around but I do like the pneumatic height adjustability of it. I occasionally use it in other parts of the shop it actually has a back on it which is sometimes nice too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A stool with the back on it would be nice for sure. Super nice.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been eyeballing something like this for the shop. I have one like this that I use most of the time and it works pretty well but my hiney goes numb if I sit for more than a few minutes. I also use it to work on vehicles and motorcycles so the mobility and bottom tray are a must-have. I have the same issue as Dave with my sanding/grinding table behind me at the workbench. So I need something that rolls out of the way easily and is also short and small enough to roll under the end of my bench to store when not in use. So that rules out something much more comfortable.

Also, I'm on my third one of those stools now because the hydraulics eventually crap the bed and I end up having to use a c-clamp to lock the height in anywhere that isn't the shortest setting. I've had 2 of those Craftsman ones and I have a Harbor Freight one now and I've had the same issue with all 3. The seat on the Craftsman was a bit more cushioned though…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

When I need something with a back on it or a short break for my lower back I swing the seat out and sit on it with my back against the bench. That's when I take a short break for my back, usually check my phone or whatever for five minutes. So I do get back support but I can't get that support and actually work at the bench at the same time.


----------



## EarlS

I've never had the luxury of being able to sit and work at the bench. Might help the back and legs. Since Dave has one I will have to get one just to keep up. ;+)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That seat is from that local to you company you know so we'll Earl.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl Why buy it when you can make one. Just rob the seat off a stool and make the mount out of wood to mount it to your bench then you can 1 up Dave


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's one upping me all over the place. My bench was apparently just a prototype.


----------



## EarlS

The Benchcrafted seat is another very well designed, but not inexpensive, bench related items. I'd be afraid to sit on something I designed and built. I would most likely unexpectedly wind up sitting on the floor.

I just saw this - It will really put my bench over the top!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That link doesn't work Earl.

If you're seriously considering the seat let me know and I'll link the foam and cover I used if you want something more than just a piece of wood to sit on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I ve been eyeballing something like this for the shop. I have one like this that I use most of the time and it works pretty well but my hiney goes numb if I sit for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Also, I m on my third one of those stools now because the hydraulics eventually crap the bed and I end up having to use a c-clamp to lock the height in anywhere that isn t the shortest setting. I ve had 2 of those Craftsman ones and I have a Harbor Freight one now and I ve had the same issue with all 3. The seat on the Craftsman was a bit more cushioned though…


I use those stools too, Kenny. If you have dead ones, one of the approaches on my to-do list is just replacing the seat post with a fixed piece of straight-grained ash that's the right dimensions to use the rest of the factory parts. If I'm sitting and rolling about for more than an hour, they all end up sinking so low that I have to wheel next to the bench and then use my arms on the benchtop to haul my fat ass up.

But if I'm going to replace the post, maybe I should think about replacing the seat, too. Hmm…

As for the router for cutting long rabbets, I pondered that, but I *also* need to rip long boards, and I don't think a router will do the trick for that. So either I do two things with the table saw, only one of which it's good at, or I buy two tools. That might end up being the long-term solution (the Makita m18 router is pretty tempting), but it ain't happening this month. And my buddy the framer needs the frame stock next week.

That said, I've cut one of the two cuts for the rabbet, and have the second set up so I can head out after lunch and make those cuts. Then I just need to use a skew rabbet block-plane to clean up the inside of the rabbet a bit (my two cuts are about 1/64 short of actually intersecting, so there's a little booger in the corner of the rabbet), plane off about 1/16 from the outside back of the frame piece, and sand the face with 220 just enough to remove my pencil mark reminding me which side is which. Should be able to drop things at the shipper before they close for the day.


----------



## EarlS

> That link doesn't work Earl.
> 
> If you're seriously considering the seat let me know and I'll link the foam and cover I used if you want something more than just a piece of wood to sit on.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


From Benchcrafted: They also have a unique write-up to go with it


----------



## DevinT

I like those


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll have to pass Earl. I think some nice wood looks far better especially on a woodworking bench. I could be wrong, I'm just the guy with the crappy prototype.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave take a roadtrip and bring me your prototype and you can make a newere better workbench


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl might get the "prettier" award but I'll take my vise setup over Earls any day. Super happy with the Hovarter quick release setup and the tail vise IMO blows away the wagon vise.

Of course we haven't seen his yet but knowing his marquetry skills, he'll definitely pull off a Frank Lloyd Wright inspired masterpiece I'm sure.


----------



## EarlS

I'm with you Dave - once I learn how to use a lathe, one of the first projects will be some exotic wood handles.

BTW - the proper term isn't FLW inspired masterpiece, it is "putting lipstick on a pig".

I am really liking all of the space on the bench top. Still trying to get used to having it rather than working on the Table Saw side table.


----------



## HokieKen

Those are nice Earl. They are very Millers Falls-esque. But at $75 for four of them, I think I'd pass. And I have to agree that as nice as they are, I'd prefer wood I think. Of course for a lathe-less fella, that might be just the ticket!


----------



## HokieKen

I actually made one of my failed stools a fixed-height seat Dave. I just welded the two steel tubes together. But I found out pretty quick that adjustable height is a requirement for me.


----------



## therealSteveN

It's either Ice Age frigid here, or kinda trying to be Spring nice. Hunkered inside staying warm, or out running amok. From the recent flood stage rains the path back to the shop is running through a slight river. I can't find my hip boots.

Actually both of us were in front of the TV quite a bit. Hoops playoffs are finishing, and it's about to be March Madness. Our Flyers crapped out in the A 10 tourney, but have a #1 seed in the NIT, so we'll have 2 tourneys to watch. I foresee some early days in the shop, and maybe a few late nights. Heavy work when it's light, quieter tools at night.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't know you were using a table saw side table as your work surface!

Wow, you will definitely enjoy this bench. Not to mention the joy you'll have walking up to it daily. It will inspire better work I'm sure. Of course, your work is pretty spot on anyway.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I actually made one of my failed stools a fixed-height seat Dave. I just welded the two steel tubes together. But I found out pretty quick that adjustable height is a requirement for me.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny I'm not sure I know what "stool" you refer too, but saying stool, and adjustable, makes me think of heavy Acme threaded rod.


----------



## EricFai

I agree, a heavy Acme screew would be the ticket to adjustable. Or at least a spinning ride as you go up and down.


----------



## recycle1943

A couple years ago I bought a DeWalt stool at that Hartville Hardware Tool sale, it was $99 I see it's $160 on Amazon now. Hyd. up, swivel, padded nice comfortable stool


----------



## EricFai

Looks comfortable. I just use a few old fashion stools. 4 legs a few stringers and a round top. I have a few of them. One being a little shorter.


----------



## Lazyman

Live from the Duckmilk Forge


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Super cool!


----------



## HokieKen

Man pounds hot steel in his slippers. That's a damn stud.


----------



## HokieKen

> A couple years ago I bought a DeWalt stool at that Hartville Hardware Tool sale, it was $99 I see it s $160 on Amazon now. Hyd. up, swivel, padded nice comfortable stool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943


I saw that one Dick but it sits a bit high for me. I'd like one that goes from ~15-20". IIRC that one starts around 22" on the low end.


----------



## recycle1943

> Man pounds hot steel in his slippers. That s a damn stud.
> 
> - HokieKen


if you're going to abuse your shoulders with a hammer, might as well have comfortable feet


----------



## recycle1943

> A couple years ago I bought a DeWalt stool at that Hartville Hardware Tool sale, it was $99 I see it s $160 on Amazon now. Hyd. up, swivel, padded nice comfortable stool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> I saw that one Dick but it sits a bit high for me. I d like one that goes from ~15-20". IIRC that one starts around 22" on the low end.
> 
> - HokieKen


If you didn't want the casters, take them off and pick up probably 4" but it's still gonna be $160


----------



## HokieKen

If it was comfortable and would last more than a few years, I wouldn't balk at $160 Dick. But the casters are a must-have…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Add another $60 to that $160 Kenny and you can get a swing out seat and set whatever height you want and it doesn't need casters and it stays out of the way. Just sayin.


----------



## HokieKen

Can't roll it out to clean my wheels or work on my bike though. And I want at least a little bit of back support on the next one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just add casters to your bench man. Duh


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well that was a good afternoon. Went to mail some packages, then because we had been good we got treats. My sweetie got coffee and a croissant and I got an ice cream cone that I sat in the sunshine eating before picking up two six packs for later.

Edit to add: yeah Kenny. Casters on the bench, man.


----------



## EricFai

Hey, slippers are comfortable. I'll wear then in my shop at times.


----------



## recycle1943

> If it was comfortable and would last more than a few years, I wouldn t balk at $160 Dick. But the casters are a must-have…
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, look at the legs - there are 3 different bolt holes - pretty sure it'll do what you want. I'll go look at mine

Nope, I was wrong no leg adjustment but with the seat all the way down it's 21 1/2" from floor to the seat bottom


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That one does look nice Dick. I would even consider one of those mainly for the little lip on the back.


----------



## Keebler1

I have a mac or matco rolling seat in my shop that pretty much collects swadust my folding camping chair has cutoffs and clamps and other stuff tossed in the seat. If I wanna sit I go into the house. But then again I am mostly a turner now


----------



## recycle1943

I do a *LOT* of hand sanding and ros with most of it being done on my right leg just above my titanium knee as I sit in my rolling stool


----------



## pottz

> Those are nice Earl. They are very Millers Falls-esque. But at $75 for four of them, I think I d pass. And I have to agree that as nice as they are, I d prefer wood I think. Of course for a lathe-less fella, that might be just the ticket!
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah if your goin with those get out the bell bottoms and crank up the disco music ! kenny maybe you can give earl some of that cocobolo supply i hear you have ?


----------



## EricFai

I guess I can submit a teaser


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Man pounds hot steel in his slippers. That s a damn stud.
> 
> - HokieKen


i heard he ask his doctor if he could forge his new rotator cuff :<))))))


----------



## duckmilk

I wasn't the only one hitting hot steel. Here's a stud:










Nathan is a quick learner.

And those weren't slippers on my feet, they are real (slip on) shoes.


----------



## duckmilk

> Man pounds hot steel in his slippers. That s a damn stud.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i heard he ask his doctor if he could forge his new rotator cuff :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 I ditched the doctor in favor of the anvil.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck can you teach me to make a knife?


----------



## duckmilk

Never made a knife Kevin, plus I don't have a belt grinder, yet.
I would like to make a couple at some point, but *not enough tools* now :-(
When I do, you're welcome to come over.


----------



## EricFai

Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## duckmilk

My mantra is, when I'm hot and sweaty next to the forge, it's time to pop a cold beer to cool off.


----------



## duckmilk

> Looks like you guys had fun.
> 
> - Eric


Yes we did. We tried something "new".


----------



## EricFai

New things are always good to try.


----------



## Keebler1

My brother has taken my nephew down to midlothian a couple times to forge. I want to do it but dont want to pay their prices.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Come on over Kevin. I've forged a couple knives.


----------



## Keebler1

I would but only if you find a way to shut my wife up about the heat


----------



## HokieKen

> I would but only if you find a way to shut my wife up about the heat
> 
> - Keebler1


That's easy. Leave her at home. It won't shut her up but you can turn your phone off and pretend.


----------



## HokieKen

> I wasn t the only one hitting hot steel. Here s a stud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan is a quick learner.
> 
> And those weren t slippers on my feet, they are real (slip on) shoes.
> 
> - duckmilk


I dunno Duck, that man looks kinda lazy.


----------



## Lazyman

> My mantra is, when I m hot and sweaty next to the forge, it s time to pop a cold beer to cool off.
> 
> - duckmilk


The beer was good too. Duck saved a nice craft IPA for me. 







'

I had a blast today (pun intended), thanks Duck.


----------



## pottz

> I wasn t the only one hitting hot steel. Here s a stud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan is a quick learner.
> 
> And those weren t slippers on my feet, they are real (slip on) shoes.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I dunno Duck, that man looks kinda lazy.
> 
> - HokieKen


looks staged ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. Nope, he made me put down my beer and put me to work.


----------



## EarlS

> Just add casters to your bench man. Duh
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1

Looks like Duck and Nathan had a good time whacking away on hot metal and drinking some beer.


----------



## recycle1943

The picture of Nathan's beer triggered a query and I hate to change course but can anyone guess why I never got in one of the beer swaps ?


----------



## HokieKen

Wife won't let you?

;-)


----------



## recycle1943

> Wife won't let you?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope - that's not it Kenny.
I've watched the swaps off and on and read about the IPA brews and this and that and so on.
This morning I finally broke down and Googled IPA beer - I didn't have a clue what the hell IPA was. So now I know and to be honest, I don't care. I make some nice saw dust chips but I'm just not very worldly beer wise so just plant a Bud Light in front of me and I'm good to go. I did manage to get some Corona down when we were in Mexico but that's about it.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL there's nothing wrong with that Dick! You don't have to know about beer to join in by any means. Heck, we've had guys join in the past that don't even like beer. The way I see it, you'll get some beer to try. If you don't like it, you don't like it. And you send somebody some beer you've never had. They may love them or they may hate them. But whether or not you have tried them or like them isn't going to affect how they taste to your recipient ;-)

And this year, we're adding BBQ to the theme so you don't even have to make anything that has to do with beer


----------



## pottz

as kenny said it's about more than just beer. hell im no beer drinker by far but i tried a bunch last year and learned a lot about ips'a myself. and it doesn't have to be an ipa,any beer,even root beer f ya want. some were good some stunk. this year im gonna probably go with something bbq wise.it was a lot of fun dick,you gotta join us.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do think it's a BBQ theme as to what you make but I think Kenny is still requiring beer or other spirits shipped with the package.


----------



## pottz

> I do think it's a BBQ theme as to what you make but I think Kenny is still requiring beer or other spirits shipped with the package.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


oh thats a hard rule.he's not afraid to boot scofflaws out-lol.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can't remember if it was here or the bench thread when we talked about the different moxon hardware but posted last night was Cosman and the woodriver hardware and an interesting twist with a spring involved. It looks like the hardware spins nicely so it's probably worth the $100 compared to the benchcrafted stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, it's still first and foremost a Beer Swap. A lot of us look forward to a surprise six pack from an unknown locale  So I'm not nixing the beer, just expanding the scope of the projects. Your package will include a six pack and a project that's EITHER related to beer or to BBQ.

As always though, if we have non-drinkers or folks that want to register as non-drinkers, if there's more than one of you, I'll pair y'all up together and you can send each other soda or whatever. But unless there's at least two of you, you'll still be on the hook to send beer. You don't have to drink what you recieve if you don't want to but you still gotta send some ;-)

And I'm gonna avoid the bourbon/whiskey/liquor thing altogether because then it gets too convoluted trying to pair up people and making sure everybody gets what they want and sends what their recipient wants. I know there's a lot of you that like bourbon and other stuff but y'all will have to start your own swap ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

> Can't remember if it was here or the bench thread when we talked about the different moxon hardware but posted last night was Cosman and the woodriver hardware and an interesting twist with a spring involved. It looks like the hardware spins nicely so it's probably worth the $100 compared to the benchcrafted stuff.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


The springs are a really good idea regardless of what hardware you use. Seems like they would make general operation a little more convenient. The springs from Plate11 are $15 which is a pretty fair price but it would be pretty easy to find compression springs to work with whatever hardware you had.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those would work with the benchcrafted hardware as well. Looks like the same diameter rod on both.


----------



## pottz

yeah just keep it to beer otherwise the swap is gonna get way too convoluted. beer and q just go together though.


----------



## pottz

> Can't remember if it was here or the bench thread when we talked about the different moxon hardware but posted last night was Cosman and the woodriver hardware and an interesting twist with a spring involved. It looks like the hardware spins nicely so it's probably worth the $100 compared to the benchcrafted stuff.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i cant remember ever seeing a vise mounted to the end of a table saw before.dont think id want to either.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah the Plate11 site says they're designed to work specifically with Benchcrafted hardware. But they obviously work with the Woodriver kit too. The Woodriver hardware looks like an exact copy of the Benchcrafted kit but with cheaper-looking hand wheels. For $200+ savings though, it's the one I'd use.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, that probably would have been me last week on the Moxon hardware. I ordered from WoodCraft and should arrive on Friday. Looking forward to building one. Picked up some 8/4 Maple last week and a few otherHardwoods.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I remembered it was you Eric, just couldn't remember the thread so I made the post all general to everyone in case it would help someone.

Kenny the wood river kit is $80 cheaper than benchcrafted. Still significant enough savings to go with that kit. I didn't even know it existed until Eric posted it a week or two ago. I would have went that route myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Ah, I see now. I was looking at the price with the wood included on Benchcrafted.


----------



## EricFai

I post a photo after it arrives. Then I can get started on a design to hold the parts. I am thinking about 28" wide, and 14"-16" deep, then a comfortable height off the bench.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Either way woodriver wins on price unless you're supporting the American made goods which is totally acceptable. I've been known to spend more for American made.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would have to go measure but my dimensions are similar Eric.


----------



## EricFai

I figure that would be a decent size, and not to big to move.


----------



## Keebler1

Dick i was in your boat before I got my cdl and stopped drinking. I was drinking bud light, fat tire or lone star whatever i found cheap. Joined a bbq swap 3 years ago or so. It was my first swap and enjoyed it so much I joined the beer swap and started drinking again. That beer swap was when I learned the ipa and small breweries had blown up and become so popular.


----------



## pottz

> Dick i was in your boat before I got my cdl and stopped drinking. I was drinking bud light, fat tire or lone star whatever i found cheap. Joined a bbq swap 3 years ago or so. It was my first swap and enjoyed it so much I joined the beer swap and started drinking again. That beer swap was when I learned the ipa and small breweries had blown up and become so popular.
> 
> - Keebler1


so kenny turned you into an alcoholic keebs ? he often makes me need a drink too ;-))


----------



## EarlS

> Neither way woodriver wins. *I* support the *IOWA *made goods which is totally acceptable. I've been known to spend more for* IOWA *made.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Fixed it for ya


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, I imagine we've all bought plenty of high fructose corn syrup latent products in our lifetimes to keep the 309 people that live there well kept for many years.


----------



## EarlS

Don't forget pork - Iowa is the top hog producer in the country. You can't have BBQ without IA hogs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Finally something useful! So something as cool as pork and you chose corn Earl?


----------



## EricFai

And Bacon.


----------



## EarlS

Corn feeds the hogs and hogs make bacon and ribs. For you hard liquor folks, corn makes ethanol, a.k.a. bourbon, whiskey, scotch, gin, vodka (even though they say it comes from potatoes).

Kenny even uses the cobs in his outhouse. He claims they are re-usable.


----------



## HokieKen

Only the electric ones Earl.


----------



## EarlS

> Only the electric ones Earl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


<sigh> Only in Hokie country. Makes me think of Cousin Eddie:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You ever wonder why you never see cousin Eddie and Kenny in the same room at the same time?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I finally got my lathe out yesterday to make some progress. Wow, it's been a long winter, I felt like a rookie again. I got a few "prototypes" done. Not the best work but I guess I can call it progress. I'm not that good anyway but after awhile I started to get my "feel" back. My neighbor came over and talked awhile and said "I got just what you need". I followed him home and came back with six nice ceder boards, already planed, and a wonderful piece of (unnamed) wood already cut, sized and perfect for what I'm turning. He said it's been in his shop for about 20 years. I turned a piece of it and was taken aback at how beautiful it is.

Last night I completed work on post office box door box number 11. Not bad for two weeks work. Some are pine and still need staining but I've also done some in oak, cherry, ceder and silver maple. All in three different sizes. I need to make nine more in a new style I just tried. That's my goal for March, getting my main sell items done.

Here's the new style.


----------



## EricFai

Those look sweet Jeff.


----------



## recycle1943

> I finally got my lathe out yesterday to make some progress. Wow, it s been a long winter, I felt like a rookie again. I got a few "prototypes" done. Not the best work but I guess I can call it progress. I m not that good anyway but after awhile I started to get my "feel" back. My neighbor came over and talked awhile and said "I got just what you need". I followed him home and came back with six nice ceder boards, already planed, and a wonderful piece of (unnamed) wood already cut, sized and perfect for what I m turning. He said it s been in his shop for about 20 years. I turned a piece of it and was taken aback at how beautiful it is.
> 
> Last night I completed work on post office box door box number 11. Not bad for two weeks work. Some are pine and still need staining but I ve also done some in oak, cherry, ceder and silver maple. All in three different sizes. I need to make nine more in a new style I just tried. That s my goal for March, getting my main sell items done.
> 
> Here s the new style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


OK - now that looks like my kind of bank. I've still got 10 doors w/combinations and haven't decided what to do with them. I love your trucks but as many other things on this site, your truck banks are above my pay grade but I might be able to something like these


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Jeff and probably saves a ton of time over the trucks. I will admit I like the trucks better but these will probably sell just as well at your craft fairs.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - jeffswildwood
> 
> OK - now that looks like my kind of bank. I ve still got 10 doors w/combinations and haven t decided what to do with them. I love your trucks but as many other things on this site, your truck banks are above my pay grade but I might be able to something like these
> 
> - recycle1943


If a set of plans for the truck would help, I can send them to you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looking good Jeff and probably saves a ton of time over the trucks. I will admit I like the trucks better but these will probably sell just as well at your craft fairs.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Those trucks are really time consuming. Mixing woods makes it even tougher. I too really like the trucks but response for these has been overwhelming.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The price on those trucks would have to be astronomical if it were me making and selling them. I could only imagine how much time you'll save with these. Those craft fairs are more about money than making as they should be.


----------



## recycle1943

> - jeffswildwood
> 
> OK - now that looks like my kind of bank. I ve still got 10 doors w/combinations and haven t decided what to do with them. I love your trucks but as many other things on this site, your truck banks are above my pay grade but I might be able to something like these
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> If a set of plans for the truck would help, I can send them to you.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Thanks Jeff but I'm pretty sure the market I'm in won't accept the $$$ needed for your trucks even as nice as they are.


----------



## EarlS

I like the new bank design. Thumbs up.

Good beer on a hot day


----------



## pottz

> I like the new bank design. Thumbs up.
> 
> Good beer on a hot day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


how many you have earl.your already sideways man ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Busy day around here you Chatty Cathies.

Those banks look like they'll be a lot quicker to make, Jeff. Hope they sell as well (or almost as well) as the trucks.


----------



## pottz

> Busy day around here you Chatty Cathies.
> 
> Those banks look like they'll be a lot quicker to make, Jeff. Hope they sell as well (or almost as well) as the trucks.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


tell me about dave,ive barely had time to do what im paid to do !


----------



## EarlS

I have to remember to turn the phone sideways so I don't get the 90 deg offset. Only had one since that is all there was.


----------



## pottz

hey guys i guarantee in the this screwdriver swap i will, "screw" someone yet to be determined.peace boys,expect nothing and you'll be thrilled -lol !!!


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like a box of screws to me.


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like a box of screws to me.
> 
> - Eric


damn it eric i only told you because i trusted youd keep it a secret…...geez !


----------



## Keebler1

Too late I already sent my package of stripped brass screws to pottz yall find another idea


----------



## pottz

> Too late I already sent my package of stripped brass screws to pottz yall find another idea
> 
> - Keebler1


whoa bud what about the deadline for joining ? i knew it was rigged !!!! looks like im sendin sawdust again ?


----------



## EricFai

We're those brass screws slotted or Phillip's?


----------



## Keebler1

Theyre so stripped by the time i sent them they were round


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't read anything after the mention of bacon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Were those brass screws slotted or Phillip s?


Robertson.


----------



## pottz

> I didn t read anything after the mention of bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


finally some common sense !


----------



## EricFai

Did you say "Bacon" yum!

But down south here, sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like I just might be able to start on the swap project tomorrow (day off) and work on it thru the weekend. Who knows, maybe I'll actually finish before the deadline for a change.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Busy day around here you Chatty Cathies.
> 
> Those banks look like they'll be a lot quicker to make, Jeff. Hope they sell as well (or almost as well) as the trucks.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


the new banks are very nice but not sure they will sell as good as the trucks :<))))


----------



## pottz

> Looks like I just might be able to start on the swap project tomorrow (day off) and work on it thru the weekend. Who knows, maybe I ll actually finish before the deadline for a change.
> 
> - EarlS


easy earl,remember.tradition !


----------



## EricFai

I'm still waiting for my last shipment of supplies.


----------



## Keebler1

While yall are waiting on supplies I thought I got everything I needed last weekend then had another idea yesterday that I cant pass up doing


----------



## EricFai

New ideas are always welcome.


----------



## DavePolaschek

First cuts of the project. A teaser.










Figured out where the metal-cutting blade for my circular saw was.


----------



## DevinT

I have something in mind for the swap, but depending on who I get, I might pick something extra special out of my lumber pile.

Will we know in advance who our swap participant is after the close of registration deadline?


----------



## EricFai

Dave, it looks like you stole my idea. Or at least one of the plans since I have 2.


----------



## EarlS

> I have something in mind for the swap, but depending on who I get, I might pick something extra special out of my lumber pile.
> 
> Will we know in advance who our swap participant is after the close of registration deadline?
> 
> - DevinT


So if it is Pottz then he gets the sawdust and floor sweepings plus a couple rusty screws? I seem to recall that was what he wanted. ;+D


----------



## pottz

> I have something in mind for the swap, but depending on who I get, I might pick something extra special out of my lumber pile.
> 
> Will we know in advance who our swap participant is after the close of registration deadline?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> So if it is Pottz then he gets the sawdust and floor sweepings plus a couple rusty screws? I seem to recall that was what he wanted. ;+D
> 
> - EarlS


no not rusty,stripped earl.


----------



## pottz

> I have something in mind for the swap, but depending on who I get, I might pick something extra special out of my lumber pile.
> 
> Will we know in advance who our swap participant is after the close of registration deadline?
> 
> - DevinT


yeah as soon as the deadline is over keebs will give you your swap recipient.


----------



## Keebler1

I usually wait for progress pics pottz


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, normally on swaps we wait until progress pictures, which sucks if you want to do heavy customization, but it avoids having someone drop at progress picture time and you've already made something special for them.

Two pieces of steel stole your idea, Eric? Wow! Good eye! I'm not even sure if it's going to be a screwdriver or a marking tool yet. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I usually wait for progress pics pottz
> 
> - Keebler1


That's the best way in case wood worker "Mr. Murphy" joins. I seen him join before.


----------



## EricFai

Right now I can go either way. Then there is the bonus item that I have in mind to.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's what happens when you forget to flatten something before glue up. 
So mad


----------



## EricFai

Oh no, that's not good. Hope you can salvage it for your project.

And I will keep that in mind when I glue up my bench top bench. More so because I plan on a few dog holes, which will be centered in the glued up pieces.


----------



## DevinT

Hmm, thinking to myself, I haven't used OSB in a while … (evil grin)


----------



## bndawgs

I was making this for a buddy. But I don't think I can let it go. It's not as noticeable if you are looking down at it. But it's driving me crazy. I need a damn belt sander in the worst way.


----------



## Lazyman

I am prepping some wood from my wood hoard to take west to AZ next week: Bradford pear, Osage Orange, spalted sycamore and spalted sugarberry crotch (aka Southern hackberry). Only slightly better than OSB. 

Sliced in half and bark stripped to make sure that I don't transport any critters under the bark.


----------



## Bluenote38

Happy St Patrick's day all.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I am prepping some wood from my wood hoard to take west to AZ next week: Bradford pear, Osage Orange, spalted sycamore and spalted sugarberry crotch (aka Southern hackberry). Only slightly better than OSB.
> 
> Sliced in half and bark stripped to make sure that I don t transport any critters under the bark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Ken gave me some pear when he made a trip down. Some of the most beautiful wood I've ever turned!


----------



## duckmilk

> Happy St Patrick s day all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Mmmmm, looks tasty! Nice looking set of salt and pepper shakers there.

I'm wearing green today, anyone else? Kenny?


----------



## EricFai

That dies look good Bill.

Beats my pork chops I had for dinner.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah Jeff. BP is one of my favorites for turning. It is actually nice for other things too. Very much like black cherry but maybe a little finer grain. I would not be surprised if this one has some figure in it. It is a common trash pile wood around here after storms and ice. The tree has a terrible branching structure that is very weak so often breaks off which is great because where it breaks off is where branches causes the figure. BP makes great screwdriver handles by the way.


----------



## pottz

> Happy St Patrick s day all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


mines comin up bill.


----------



## pottz

> I usually wait for progress pics pottz
> 
> - Keebler1


your mean kenny was much nicer in the beer swap !

*Dates:
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by Monday 7/19.
I'll send out recipient information the following Friday 7/23.*

he did boot one guy though.it's just nice to know who you have to determine how generous we wanna be LOL!


----------



## HokieKen

I make rookies send progress pics and don't let anyone ship to them until I know they're gonna ship. Which means there's a risk of getting a last minute shuffle. I only fo the beer swap that way because there is some level of personalization involved in a lot of the packages. But it is safer to assign names after progress pics are in…


----------



## HokieKen

Bradford Pear is a great wood all around. I even like it for carving. As far as turning goes, it's about as cooperative as a tree can be 

Still have plenty to share too if you're in the neighborhood Jeff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Happy St Patrick s day all.


I poured Bailey's on my Lucky Charms this morning. Does that count?


----------



## pottz

> Happy St Patrick s day all.
> 
> I poured Bailey's on my Lucky Charms this morning. Does that count?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


sounds irish to me dave ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Some shop time tonight, playing with wood. Have a couple of glue ups clamped. Try to turn the cylinders tomorrow and see how it us going to look.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Bill's eating pretty good. Is extra sauerkraut the desert. Yep, nice looking pepper shakers. The only thing green I'm having is Mint green flavored ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## Keebler1

If the list doesnt grow I may pass out recipients next week. Theres really only 1 name I am not very familiar with but have seen it before


----------



## Lazyman

Might not be a bad idea to ping BubbaGifford before you assign names. His first and only post on Lumberjocks was to say that he is in on the swap. Being a both a swap and LJ rookie, you should probably ask him to at least check in once a week.


----------



## Keebler1

He is good. We run a pen swap group on facebook. We have people who dont get something mainly due to stuff getting lost in the mail in those swaps and he makes sure to make a pen and send it to them. He wont let us down. You can check out some of his work here.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill s eating pretty good. Is extra sauerkraut the desert. Yep, nice looking pepper shakers. The only thing green I m having is Mint green flavored ice cream sandwiches.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Funny you should mention that - my wife bought Mint Chocolate Chip Klondike Bars!! Have you noticed that they aren't as big as they used to be?

Oh and I did get Kraut and Russian Dressing for Rubens tomorrow too


----------



## Bluenote38

> Happy St Patrick s day all.
> 
> I poured Bailey's on my Lucky Charms this morning. Does that count?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Lol… in New Mexico it does Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

I remember when St. Patrick's Day was a flirty day at the office. Women with the "Kiss Me I'm Irish" buttons and men claiming their underwear was green and daring the ladies to pinch them anyway. I'm pretty sure that now just asking a coworker if they are wearing green is a violation of some HR policy. At least there's still green beer ;-)

Bill that plate looks good. I'm not a big fan of corned beef on it's own but I'll slap a baby for a good Ruben on rye. And if I ever find somebody who can make a corned beef hash like my grandma used to make, I'll hire them.

I saw a video yesterday about the difference between Pastrami and Corned Beef. I really had no idea how either was prepared but I had a smoked brisket on my to-do-soon list anyway. I may grab 2 briskets instead and do one of each. Pastrami is just a slow smoked brisket with a black pepper dry rub so I can do it in the Green Egg and Corned Beef in the oven at the same time and have sammiches for weeks


----------



## recycle1943

BRISKET ? In the grocery store the other day I walked past the vacuum packed section, the area with whole rib eye loins etc and there was brisket *big briskets* 
Anytime I see meat with a 3 digit price tag that is not a rib eye loin, it will not make it to my shopping cart. That's 3 digits in front of the decimal point - - -


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Dick. It's not a great time to be buying meat…


----------



## BubbaG

Looking forward to the swap, thanks for the invite Keebler1 !!


----------



## EarlS

I'm breaking with tradition since I officially started my swap items. Usually it is a couple weeks until I start. I even have plans to work from.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin is rubbing off on some I see


----------



## DavePolaschek

My first prototype for the swap got its first bit of glue applied today. I also semi-successfully hardened some O-1.

Mistakes were made. Things were learned. Fire is hot.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds good Dave. If you or anyone else is attempting to harden O1 or 1095 there's a couple of tricks so you know it's ready for quench.

You can heat it until it's non magnetic then quench or put salt on it during the heat process and the salt will melt at 1474 degrees putting it in a prime temp for quenching.

With an even heat and using one of these methods you shouldn't have an issue hardening your steel.

Hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the tips, Dave! I didn't have a magnet on hand, and I didn't know about the salt trick, so those are both handy tips. And yeah, I didn't heat it quite enough before quenching, but I can always try again after lunch.

I still haven't gotten my forge set up, so I'm probably just going to be hand-holding a MAP gas torch, but since the bit I need to harden is small, I don't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I imagine anything anyone is trying to do for this type of swap will be pretty small. Go with the salt trick and you'll be fine. Should be plenty easy enough for everyone to accomplish.

Also make sure you quench in an oil not water. O1 especially is made to quench in oil it's what the O stands for. Veggie oil works fine and you probably have some. .


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the tip Dave, I need to file that one away.

Working on 2 items today, have a couple of cylinders turned and another piece ready to drill for fir pins.

Received the Moxon vise hardware. Checked the threads and handle, spins nicely.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Got a quart of canola oil that expired for cheap. If I were a better person I would preheat it to 125F like the wrapper on the steel said I should, too. But I'm a bad man.


----------



## RyanGi

I'd like to be in on this…sounds like fun. Email sent.


----------



## DevinT

Peanut Oil smells better


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Peanut Oil smells better
> 
> - DevinT


Agreed and from other reading I think it cools the steel down a little slower which could eliminate cracks and possibly warping but again, nothing you all are doing is forged so the steel is just shaped so I think cracking and warping are a non issue especially the size of steel we are talking about for this swap.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Sounds good Dave. If you or anyone else is attempting to harden O1 or 1095 there's a couple of tricks so you know it's ready for quench.
> 
> You can heat it until it's non magnetic then quench or put salt on it during the heat process and the salt will melt at 1474 degrees putting it in a prime temp for quenching.
> 
> With an even heat and using one of these methods you shouldn't have an issue hardening your steel.
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thx - this helps alot. I was just going to reach out to a couple of you to find out how to harden O1. I did know it was oil quenched and I heard somewhere that motor oil is not good(?). What about tempering? I really only have a Propane torch and a household oven. Oh and a brick


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would use veggie oil over motor oil. So just find something in the kitchen. I use peanut oil and have a large ammo can filled with it but for something small it doesn't take a lot.

Temper in your household oven Bill. 400 degrees for an hour should do.


----------



## Bluenote38

Yep - small and I have a plan "B" too


----------



## EarlS

If I admit that I'm not tempering any metal do I still get to play along? Judging by the conversation someone is going to be very disappointed to get a box with some pencil nubs and a rusty screwdriver with a bent shank.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yep - small and I have a plan "B" too
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just got back from a few days away and there's 500 posts here, dang. Hope you guys (and gal) are doing great. 
Devin, will the Origin feature in this project as well?


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone heard about the goliath? I saw an ad for it the other day. Looks like a bulkier origin style machine


----------



## EricFai

Welcome aboard Ryan. These are fun, and you get some interesting toys (tools) in the process.


----------



## pottz

> If I admit that I m not tempering any metal do I still get to play along? Judging by the conversation someone is going to be very disappointed to get a box with some pencil nubs and a rusty screwdriver with a bent shank.
> 
> - EarlS


as long as you throw in an old eraser it sounds good to me !


----------



## pottz

> Anyone heard about the goliath? I saw an ad for it the other day. Looks like a bulkier origin style machine
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah i checked it out,it's a origin on steroids.it runs around on it's own,robotic.devins gonna drool all over that machine. it would get it's as kicked on battle bots though -lol.


----------



## recycle1943

I'm evidently in the wrong swap - I keep hearing quench, temper and other words that I'm not familiar with. I'm more about saw dust and such


----------



## EricFai

Dick, metal and saw dust go together well, just keep the hot metal out if the saw dust. You'll be fine.


----------



## pottz

> I'm evidently in the wrong swap - I keep hearing quench, temper and other words that I'm not familiar with. I'm more about saw dust and such
> 
> - recycle1943


there just showin off dick.i aint tempering anything.except my temper -lol.


----------



## recycle1943

Just in case I'm in the right place, here's a teaser just to show that I'm *TRYING*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Anyone heard about the goliath? I saw an ad for it the other day. Looks like a bulkier origin style machine
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> yeah i checked it out,it s a origin on steroids.it runs around on it s own,robotic.devins gonna drool all over that machine. it would get it s as kicked on battle bots though -lol.
> 
> - pottz


Not even an Origin on steroids. If you work with plywood a lot then it's awesome, like really awesome. For small projects it's not even possible with its foot print and forget trying to do anything on edge like joinery. Still a really cool piece of tech but I do think they aren't comparable. They just do different things. The origin can do a whole sheet of plywood but it would be more cumbersome than that thing, however the origin can do a lot of small stuff where that can't touch it. So overall the origin can do more but if you just cut sheets of plywood then that's definitely a great answer. Just my opinion, I only have Origin experience.


----------



## Keebler1

I just saw an ad. I clicked it to find out more about it but got bored with it quickly.


----------



## DevinT

> Just got back from a few days away and there s 500 posts here, dang. Hope you guys (and gal) are doing great.
> Devin, will the Origin feature in this project as well?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


You bet.

Things are moving along quite nicely.


----------



## DevinT

> Anyone heard about the goliath? I saw an ad for it the other day. Looks like a bulkier origin style machine
> 
> - Keebler1


Yeah, I read something on the Festool Owner's Group titled Goliath to slay Shaper Origin

But I remain unconvinced. Concerns:

1. Dust collection … on a moving robot (hope you have a good boom arm with long reach)
2. Chip interference
2.a. Downcut will pack chips in that will lead to burning on subsequent passes and other issues)
2.b. Up-cut will create interference with the way the machine travels as it raises the edge of the material at the edge of each cut potentially impacting Goliath's ability to travel over the work (more on this later)
3. Power … 
3.a. on a moving robot (again, hope you have a good boom arm with long reach)
3.b. What happens when power goes out and comes back on? This has happened to me using the Origin and I know what to do in this event … but does Goliath?
4. Falling into a hole-OK, so it moves about on top of the work piece it is cutting … and has to "walk" (roll really) over the dados, grooves, pockets, and sundry cuts it has made, avoiding anything it cannot traverse throughout the process
5. Tilt management? Similar to above … what happens when a 1/4" bit spinning at 25000 RPM tilts into the air when the whole thing goes belly-up after falling into a deep groove it cut 3 hours earlier during the same cut session

The whole thing seems like a recipe for disaster … UNLESS …

You are wholly willing to take it seriously and invest a LOT more than you would using Shaper Origin. That goes for both monetary investment over time as well as time investment in programming an additional aspect that you don't have to program with Shaper Origin.

I think the Goliath is fascinating, it has a place, it will likely find a foothold with some customer base, but I think it solves a different problem than Shaper Origin.

I see Shaper Origin as a solution to high precision where it is needed on bespoke projects or even very limited production needs.

I see Goliath as something I would put to work at a larger scale where precision is not as paramount-because the number of risks in my mind are greatly increased with Goliath that something could go wrong that will be outside of your control.

But if you are thinking of a Goliath for larger scale work-you should probably be looking at 8' x 4' bed CNC systems that use a gantry system because the level of risk of something going wrong will be lower meaning higher production output … unless what you are trying to do can't be contained within 8' x 4'-then maybe Goliath is the "right solution."

So Goliath is maybe the router to walk a house and decorate an entire hardwood floor (where, if it makes a mistake you can replace a square and re-run that section). Though there would be easier ways, like making the parquetry in elements that can be brought to site completed and assembled there (trimming on-site where-needed.

Yeah, I'm just not seeing the killer problem that Goliath solves. But maybe I'm not thinking outside the box.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone heard about the goliath? I saw an ad for it the other day. Looks like a bulkier origin style machine
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> yeah i checked it out,it s a origin on steroids.it runs around on it s own,robotic.devins gonna drool all over that machine. it would get it s as kicked on battle bots though -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not even an Origin on steroids. If you work with plywood a lot then it's awesome, like really awesome. For small projects it's not even possible with its foot print and forget trying to do anything on edge like joinery. Still a really cool piece of tech but I do think they aren't comparable. They just do different things. The origin can do a whole sheet of plywood but it would be more cumbersome than that thing, however the origin can do a lot of small stuff where that can't touch it. So overall the origin can do more but if you just cut sheets of plywood then that's definitely a great answer. Just my opinion, I only have Origin experience.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


no it's no origin,comparing and apple to an orange.it might be a pretty cool tool for high end flooring guys maybe.for the most part anyone that wants what it does will just invest in a real high end cnc machine.it's no hobbiest tool thats for sure.


----------



## DevinT

I imagine Goliath being set about its mission only to hit a knot and promptly have an issue. Many of us have perhaps tried to route through a knot and felt the router try to twist out of our hands. Another thing that can happen that is lovely is that work holding fails, usually if you don't ease your feed speed when abruptly changing direction. So so many things that can go wrong in an unattended system. Like what applies downforce to the Goliath on initial plunge? Maybe it distorts the space-time continuum to weigh more?


----------



## pottz

> I imagine Goliath being set about its mission only to hit a knot and promptly have an issue. Many of us have perhaps tried to route through a knot and felt the router try to twist out of our hands. Another thing that can happen that is lovely is that work holding fails, usually if you don't ease your feed speed when abruptly changing direction. So so many things that can go wrong in an unattended system
> 
> - DevinT


right if it were to get a bad spot,say going from real soft wood hitting a real hard spot would it kick it off and ruin a very intricate design ? i just a lot of limitations for what it would be good for.


----------



## pottz

oh by the way,what is the cost ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just under $4k pottz, pocket change.


----------



## pottz

> Just under $4k pottz, pocket change.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


thats it,im all over it.matter of fact,im treating,who wants one,dev ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll keep my shaper origin Pottz. I don't know what I would do with it.


----------



## pottz

> I'll keep my shaper origin Pottz. I don't know what I would do with it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


me either ?


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know what I would do with one either but if Pottz is buying Ill take one


----------



## pottz

> Dont know what I would do with one either but if Pottz is buying Ill take one
> 
> - Keebler1


alright keebs is on,anyone else ?

oh wait there is a disclaimer.i only meant id cover the "shipping" costs.sorry for the confusion.so keebs you still on bud ?


----------



## RyanGi

I got a Shaper Origin about a year ago, what an amazing tool. Once you sort out easy ways to import designs it's off to the races! So much can be done with it…


----------



## Keebler1

Im waiting on the origin to come down in price. Although they have a sale $400 off if I read the add correct


----------



## RyanGi

I bought mine when they had a special that basically got you the starter bit package for free. But I bought the workstation too. Totally worth it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine came with the starter bit package and the Shaper SYS1 to store the accessories in. I have the Origin and workstation. I would argue the workstation is necessary. You can make your own version of it using the origin and there are files for free to do it but I think the workstation has so many benefits and is always dead on, aluminum doesn't move like plywood.


----------



## Keebler1

Unfortunately I am nowhere near being able to get one.


----------



## bndawgs

I feel like a domino would be more useful than the origin.


----------



## pottz

> I feel like a domino would be more useful than the origin.
> 
> - Steve


+1 because i have one.but that my needs !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can have both Steve, I do.


----------



## Keebler1

Well one idea didnt work. Couldnt get a straight cut on my bandsaw but idea one is glued up, idea 2 is on the printer and idea 3 is glyed up currently


----------



## pottz

man im hearing so many cool idea's ,no one is gonna like a nail epoxied into the end of hunk of closet pole and i call it it an awl ?......... hey it's hand made dammit !!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Dang it pottz quit telling everybody what I am making. I have 3 ideas cause I am teying to determine how far the broken down nail sticks out


----------



## EricFai

So far my plan "A" is working out. And I still have a plan "B" if needed.

And while I was doing some lathe work for the swap, I also started another small project. For a up coming birthday.

I think Dave P. Is the culprit whom got me started on this tool making.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Making tools is fun, no? I only have plan A this time, but the prototype is going pretty well, and the biggest challenge looks like it'll be finding the time between the yard work and people coming to visit us this spring.


----------



## pottz

man im hearing so many cool idea's ,no one is gonna like a nail epoxied into the end of hunk of closet pole and i call it it an awl ?......... hey it's hand made dammit !!!!


> Dang it pottz quit telling everybody what I am making. I have 3 ideas cause I am teying to determine how far the broken down nail sticks out
> 
> - Keebler1


hey man that was my idea,i knew youd steal it.


----------



## EricFai

Yes making the tools is fun. And adding to my collection of hand tools. Better than store bought.


----------



## DevinT

Watch that DaveP character. He's a pusher! He got me into tool making too.


----------



## DevinT

So, pottz, you downplaying that you are make a Goliath marking tool to just walk around and mark things? Could make it like a tagging roomba that has joined a local gang spreading graffiti or just marking all your belongings


----------



## EricFai

I watched a video last night where a guy used an old Dimond saw to make a draw knife, pretty cool. Might try it, probably have an old blade laying around. Then I'll need to build a shave horse.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone want to make me a wedgie sled


----------



## pottz

> So, pottz, you downplaying that you are make a Goliath marking tool to just walk around and mark things? Could make it like a tagging roomba that has joined a local gang spreading graffiti or just marking all your belongings
> 
> - DevinT


you funny girl !!!


----------



## pottz

> Anyone want to make me a wedgie sled
> 
> - Keebler1


oh id love to give you a "wedgie" keebs ! ha you remember junior high dont ya -lol.


----------



## DevinT

Wonder if it's anything like a dubbie sled


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Watch that DaveP character. He's a pusher! He got me into tool making too.


Little girl! Want a piece of candy? Make me a plane!


----------



## EricFai

You might be in luck Keebler.

I would have to get some other things accomplished first though. 3 tons of gravel delivered today, to spread around the pool and the walkway to the shop.


----------



## pottz

> You might be in luck Keebler.
> 
> I would have to get some other things accomplished first though. 3 tons of gravel delivered today, to spread around the pool and the walkway to the shop.
> 
> - Eric


hmmm sounds like an invitation to a pool party bbq this summer ? ill bring the bbq sauce !


----------



## RyanGi

> Mine came with the starter bit package and the Shaper SYS1 to store the accessories in. I have the Origin and workstation. I would argue the workstation is necessary. You can make your own version of it using the origin and there are files for free to do it but I think the workstation has so many benefits and is always dead on, aluminum doesn't move like plywood.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I agree you could make your own workstation, but their's is awful nice. I have some T-track in one of my assembly tables, so I made some quick mounts to secure the workstation to it so it's all flushed up to the front. Takes about a minute to set it up. I plumbed a DC line overhead near it as well. I'm lazy, so when tools are easy to set up, I use them more…and my domino doesn't suffer any lost work as a result anyway…


----------



## pottz

> Mine came with the starter bit package and the Shaper SYS1 to store the accessories in. I have the Origin and workstation. I would argue the workstation is necessary. You can make your own version of it using the origin and there are files for free to do it but I think the workstation has so many benefits and is always dead on, aluminum doesn't move like plywood.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> I agree you could make your own workstation, but their's is awful nice. I have some T-track in one of my assembly tables, so I made some quick mounts to secure the workstation to it so it's all flushed up to the front. Takes about a minute to set it up. I plumbed a DC line overhead near it as well. I'm lazy, so when tools are easy to set up, I use them more…and my domino doesn't suffer any lost work as a result anyway…
> 
> - RyanGi


hey i forgot to say welcome to our crazy swap group.my third one son far.your gonna have fun i gaurantee it,or get the hell out-lol. ha, you'll be back for more !


----------



## RyanGi

Thanks Pottz. I think it's gonna be fun! We'll see how badly I can screw this up…


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Pottz. I think it's gonna be fun! We'll see how badly I can screw this up…
> 
> - RyanGi


dont worry were a screwed up bunch so you cant go wrong.your gonna have fun, i gaurantee it.


----------



## therealSteveN

I had a thought, they are kinda like a fart but they make your head hurt. But I do pass both from time to time.

I know it's just not a screwdriver only kinda swap, but for those who plan one as either their main event, or a gift along, would it maybe be helpful if people stated their hand size? Or maybe what kind of grip they like, size wise, etc…

Strangely I feel better, and the room has a funky smell.

My paws are HUGE, and most XXL gloves barely fit.

Keebs, I feel ya. For me an Origin, or Food, hmmmm which do I wanna spend my Gubmit monthly on???

Nothing brings on the meaning of Fixed income, better than skyrocketing inflation.


----------



## DavePolaschek

SteveN, I find that with screwdrivers, size isn't as big of a deal as with other tools. Also, customizing the handle size might mean making one too big for normal people.

My approach is going to be different sized handles for different sized screwdrivers. a screwdriver that's designed to fit a #2 wood screw definitely doesn't need a handle as large as a monster for torquing in #12s.

Ryan, welcome!


----------



## Bluenote38

> If I admit that I m not tempering any metal do I still get to play along? Judging by the conversation someone is going to be very disappointed to get a box with some pencil nubs and a rusty screwdriver with a bent shank.
> 
> - EarlS


That's not rust, that's patina and adds at least 25% to price.


----------



## Bluenote38

First book matched resawn mahogany. I've never resawn (successfully) before.


----------



## EricFai

Those panels look good Bill


----------



## EarlS

While you all were sitting around drinking coffee and chatting about goliath and the shaper I was out in the shop working on the first idea. Every time I hear a bout the origin I have to find something to distract me. Devin and Dave are making it hard to pay attention to the tools I have.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang y'all are busy this morning! It's 10am and I'm already whipped. Clearing a new piece of property we bought that adjoins ours. There are two old metal sheds full of crap (literally) and junk. And as a nice surprise, tbe one I'm tackling first has been completely enveloped by some sort of vine (hopefully not poison ivy but it's dormant so I can never tell for sure) that has it in a complete stranglehold. So I'm trying to unwrap it so I can demolish it. If I wake up itchy wuth red welts tomorrow I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## HokieKen

I did make a quick and dirty project last week that's been on my "one day" list for a year or so. A carving lap tray:









So now I can whittle and spend time with the wife at the same time in the evenings. 









I mentioned it to Dave K a few weeks ago and within a week he had one made for himself. So I was shamed into action ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dang y'all are busy this morning! It's 10am and I'm already whipped. Clearing a new piece of property we bought that adjoins ours. There are two old metal sheds full of crap (literally) and junk. And as a nice surprise, tbe one I'm tackling first has been completely enveloped by some sort of vine (hopefully not poison ivy but it's dormant so I can never tell for sure) that has it in a complete stranglehold. So I'm trying to unwrap it so I can demolish it. If I wake up itchy wuth red welts tomorrow I'm gonna be pissed.
> 
> - HokieKen


dont pee :<(((((((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

Oh I'm wearing gloves Tony ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Oh I'm wearing gloves Tony ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


You should wear gloves when you remove the vines and shed so you don't have to when you pee Kenny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent lap tray btw. I do have some modifications to make on mine like we discussed.


----------



## HokieKen

I have work gloves and pee gloves Dave. I'm extra cautious. Lessons hard-learned are rarely forgotten…


----------



## HokieKen

> Excellent lap tray btw. I do have some modifications to make on mine like we discussed.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yeah mines just a prototype to figure out size and layout preferences. I'll do another build more like yours at some point. I used mine for a couple hours last night. So far the only necessary modifications I've found is needing some kind of light on it and needing some kind of divider like you have to prevent knives and pencils from rolling everywhere any time I shift my body.


----------



## EricFai

Down here we have the Kudzu, and it grows like wildfire. When I bought the property I spent a few months clearing a bunch of it from the wooded area. That's about a 1/3 of the one arce lot. I reached up as far as I could. Over the next few years some of started to fall a bit lower. Now about once a month I walk through with the line trimmer keep the pine covered floor cleared out.

Kenny, the carving tray looks good. Now either she will love having you in the house, or she'll hate it.


----------



## HokieKen

Either I get to whittle and watch TV or she sends me to the shop Eric. I'm a winner either way ;-)

FYI, 30 year old fertilizer piles don't smell too bad. Until you disturb them…


----------



## Bluenote38

> I did make a quick and dirty project last week that's been on my "one day" list for a year or so. A carving lap tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I can whittle and spend time with the wife at the same time in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned it to Dave K a few weeks ago and within a week he had one made for himself. So I was shamed into action ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like a good place to separate the seeds and stems ;-)


----------



## EricFai

You have a good point there Kenny.

Finish spreading the 3 tons of gravel. The place looks good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good morning in the shop here. Got all the steel cut into the rough chunks, plus made two jigs I'll need to turn them into screwdrivers, plus found all the other materials I'm going to need. Oh, also epoxied a magnet to a stick so I can tell when metal is non-magnetic without having to get my fingers too close to it. That might come in handy.


----------



## DevinT

Still working on the foldy bits myself


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - HokieKen
> 
> Looks like a good place to separate the seeds and stems ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


BAD BOI LOL :<))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Teasers


----------



## Keebler1

Another teaser


----------



## HokieKen

Having a nice Texas beer and surveying my expanded kingdom


----------



## pottz

> Having a nice Texas beer and surveying my expanded kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


damn i thought i had clicked on the last beer swap by mistake !


----------



## HokieKen

> Good morning in the shop here. Got all the steel cut into the rough chunks, plus made two jigs I'll need to turn them into screwdrivers, plus found all the other materials I'm going to need. Oh, also epoxied a magnet to a stick so I can tell when metal is non-magnetic without having to get my fingers too close to it. That might come in handy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Get a good quality high strength magnet Dave. When magnets get that hot, they can loose their magnetism and fool you. I use a 3/4" diameter by 1/2" thick N52 rare earth magnet. The magnetic force will degrade over time when exposed to the heat as well. But it'll probably last a life time for most of us unless you're a regular forger.


----------



## pottz

well got a chunk of wood on the lathe,waiting for epoxy to set up to full strength.probably make a mess or destroy some wood tomorrow ;-/


----------



## HokieKen

> Having a nice Texas beer and surveying my expanded kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> damn i thought i had clicked on the last beer swap by mistake !
> 
> - pottz


Nathan sent me a few in the last swap. And that Rye double IPA has been saved until I had a chance to really savor it. 9.5% ABV and a fantastic smooth taste put it on my top 5 list. It's really a fantastic beer


----------



## Keebler1

If you dont see your name at the top and you wantnto join the swap(Kenny, Tony) send me an email. Registration ends tonight


----------



## pottz

> Having a nice Texas beer and surveying my expanded kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> damn i thought i had clicked on the last beer swap by mistake !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nathan sent me a few in the last swap. And that Rye double IPA has been saved until I had a chance to really savor it. 9.5% ABV and a fantastic smooth taste put it on my top 5 list. It's really a fantastic beer
> 
> - HokieKen


i did the tour of ipa's last swap,some were ok some were way to bitter for my taste.next swap i think im goin with pilsners.not being a beer drinker per se i find the swap a great way to get educated.and get some free beer-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Keebs. I know I don't have time to make a swap-worthy package on this one so I'm gonna set it out. It pains me to do so though because I really like the theme on this one!

Pottz, I hear ya. The beer swap is great for trying some new ones. And IPAs aren't for everyone. A good pilsner is like water in the desert. Can be extremely refreshing


----------



## duckmilk

> i did the tour of ipa s last swap,some were ok some were way to bitter for my taste.next swap i think im goin with pilsners.not being a beer drinker per se i find the swap a great way to get educated.and get some free beer-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Do you have Shiner Bock in CA Pottz? A TX beer and probably my favorite.


----------



## Keebler1

Just busting your balls Kenny. Let me know when you get my vacation home built on that extra land you just acquired


----------



## EricFai

A little shop time this evening, prototype blank turned. Not bad if I say so myself. I'll use it on something down the road. And I have an idea on what.









Keebler, looks like a Cobalt chunk there, but the shavings on the floor don't match.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Get a good quality high strength magnet Dave. When magnets get that hot, they can loose their magnetism and fool you. I use a 3/4" diameter by 1/2" thick N52 rare earth magnet. The magnetic force will degrade over time when exposed to the heat as well. But it'll probably last a life time for most of us unless you're a regular forger.


Noted, Kenny. If the one I salvaged from an old speaker years ago loses its magnetism, I'll go shopping for a good one.


----------



## pottz

> i did the tour of ipa s last swap,some were ok some were way to bitter for my taste.next swap i think im goin with pilsners.not being a beer drinker per se i find the swap a great way to get educated.and get some free beer-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you have Shiner Bock in CA Pottz? A TX beer and probably my favorite.
> 
> - duckmilk


not sure,we have a liqour store here called total wine.about 14000 wines,7000 liqours and i think about 4000 beers,so a good chance duck !


----------



## Lazyman

Great restraint ,Kenny saving the DRIPA so long. 
I am in Albuquerque and had my current favorite IPA with a pizza which happens to be a NM craft beer LeCumbre Elevated IPA.










I also stocked up on NM & CO beers I can't get in TX anymore.


----------



## pottz

damn i cant wait for the beer-q swap now.already got project idea's.


----------



## Keebler1

I do too problem is i have to build a shop jog for mine and we all know how that goes with me


----------



## therealSteveN

> First book matched resawn mahogany. I ve never resawn (successfully) before.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Purty resaw Bill. Do you have a plan for it's use?

Kenny that lap crafty/carving tray looks piston fit. It gave me an idea for the wife.


----------



## HokieKen

I did size it to fit my recliner SteveN. It also works well in my truck at that size.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pretty nice carving tray Ken.

I got lots of swap item work done the other day. Had some warm weather. Today back into the 40's. No lathe work today. To get work done I have to carry out the lathe, run an extension cord, carry out my lathe tools, back to the shop to prep the wood before I can even turn. Get some done and then carry every thing back in. One more outside day I should be far enough along to work inside on my project. That will really help. But I'm (slowly) getting there.


----------



## HokieKen

You need to build a turning tray like my carving tray Jeff ;-) Do you need any yard tools by chance? I found a ton of shovels and rakes in the buildings I cleared yesterday and I don't need them all by any means. I'll probably put them in the free section on Craigslist eventually but I'm trying to offer them to people I know first. If you do and come to get them, I can send you with some good turning stock too ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, thanks again for all those beers but that Dream Crusher in particular. It's a perfect bedtime beer  Gives a nice buzz and aftertaste without being filling. Where's the head on that beer you're drinking? I can honestly say that I've never needed a shopping cart when I went beer shopping ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> I also stocked up on NM & CO beers I can't get in TX anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman





> I can honestly say that I've never needed a shopping cart when I went beer shopping ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny - don't try this at home. Nathan is a professional with years of training.


----------



## BubbaGifford

When asked if I have a drinking problem… I respond with 'Hell no, I am really good at it'. Craft beers rule, not sure it's available where you are at, but tis the season for Bell's HOPSLAM, by dar one of the best IPA's out there. Brewed in my home state MI.


----------



## Keebler1

Sounds like we have a new guy for this years beer swap.


----------



## BubbaGifford

Count me in!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## bndawgs

I agree. Hopslam is delicious.


----------



## BubbaGifford




----------



## bndawgs

The Costco here had the 16oz cans. Too bad it doesn't keep for very long. Or I would stock up on it.


----------



## BubbaGifford

3 - 6 months if refrigerated, I have a mini-fridge in the shop, that I stock with it every year. Around here it doesn't last long, my kids and their spouses are all beer snobs. In the house, I have a kegerator stocked with it.


----------



## HokieKen

Hopslam is a good beer. We have Bell's around here but not that one I've had it a few times out of town though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not sure what you guys get out of those fancy IPAs. Way to hoppy for me. Almost sour. No go in my book.


----------



## pottz

> Not sure what you guys get out of those fancy IPAs. Way to hoppy for me. Almost sour. No go in my book.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i gotta agree,that was last years theme for me,not again.a couple i had wern't too bad though.


----------



## pottz

alright happy to say i just finished one of my projects,no blow up and came out pretty nice.just waiting now for more supplies to arrive.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm with ya pottz. You might look at Pilsners, a bunch of the red beers are good. Fat tire, Killians, that sort. The IPA's are just an oddity, some like that stuff, most don't

IPA goes by a different series of letters in our house. IRDLB ))

We both like real beer. Darker the better.

Always in the beer swap, it was more fun than a barrel of Beer.


----------



## pottz

> I m with ya pottz. You might look at Pilsners, a bunch of the red beers are good. Fat tire, Killians, that sort. The IPA s are just an oddity, some like that stuff, most don t
> 
> IPA goes by a different series of letters in our house. IRDLB ))
> 
> We both like real beer. Darker the better.
> 
> Always in the beer swap, it was more fun than a barrel of Beer.
> 
> - therealSteveN


cant wait for the party to start.yeah this year the theme is gonna be pilsners.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You need to build a turning tray like my carving tray Jeff ;-) Do you need any yard tools by chance? I found a ton of shovels and rakes in the buildings I cleared yesterday and I don't need them all by any means. I'll probably put them in the free section on Craigslist eventually but I'm trying to offer them to people I know first. If you do and come to get them, I can send you with some good turning stock too ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I have *got* to make a Roanoke trip!


----------



## DevinT

Ran some tests today and realized that I'm not going to get very far without a 1/16" dia. router bit, so ordered one today. Supposed to arrive same day as root canals, so will ask neighbor to look out for it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, thanks again for all those beers but that Dream Crusher in particular. It's a perfect bedtime beer  Gives a nice buzz and aftertaste without being filling. Where's the head on that beer you're drinking? I can honestly say that I've never needed a shopping cart when I went beer shopping ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I felt it would a sin to send a package your way without at least a few IPAs tagging along. I almost always keep a couple of dream catchers in the fridge though I may have sent you my last one.

As for the head on that beer, I think that they must have been extra careful with the draught on that one to make sure it it was full.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Never mind, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Lazyman

We went through painted desert and petrified forest today and the winds must have been gusting to 50mph. I've never seen such strong winds but we managed to capture some cool views









An hour and a half later we were driving though this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Spring in the desert southwest, Nathan. We've got friends visiting from CO today, and I was working in the yard in a t-shirt on Saturday. Yesterday, they went horseback riding and it got windy, and was in the 50s; today we're waiting to see what the weather brings (most likely snow); and tomorrow when they head home, I-25 might be closed at Raton Pass.

Oh well. Be good to see them no matter what the weather does.


----------



## EricFai

Pretty landscape Nathan. I spent a few years out in Southwestern Wyoming, it was beautiful.


----------



## drsurfrat

We used to hunt in the Sierras (high desert) and sometimes nights would be 15 degrees, daytime was 70's. Lots of layers..


----------



## EricFai

That reminds me of the Reserve Annual Training I did years ago in Egypt. Close to 99 day time, and freezing at night. Alot of folks don't realize that deserts have a wide temperature fluctuations.


----------



## HokieKen

> Never mind, I'm an idiot.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1


----------



## HokieKen

> I felt it would a sin to send a package your way without at least a few IPAs tagging along….
> 
> - Lazyman


+1


----------



## PCDub

> .....
> IPA goes by a different series of letters in our house. *IRDLB *))
> .....
> - therealSteveN


Okay, I'll bite. What does *IRDLB *stand for? When I searched on it I got a Spanish astrological site that explained the vibrations of each letter…. ????


----------



## HokieKen

My guess: I'd Rather Drink Lite Beer


----------



## bndawgs

Ooh, I'm guessing it stands for I'd rather drink a light beer

I started doing IPAs for the high apv. But then I ran into trouble when I would still drink 5-6 of them and that was about 3k calories. lol

Now i'll have a beer every so often, but it's mainly bourbon for me. And I find I don't drink quite as much of it as I might if i had beer.


----------



## BubbaGifford

I Really Do Like Beer = IRDLB


----------



## EarlS

> Pretty landscape Nathan. I spent a few years out in Southwestern Wyoming, it was beautiful.
> 
> - Eric


I grew up in WY and worked in Green River for 3-4 years. Great place if you like the outdoors. We miss it.


----------



## EricFai

That's funny Nathan, that is the town I was living in. 06 and 07. Yes pretty area, was able to get out on Flaming Gourge Resivor a few times with friends.


----------



## therealSteveN

> We went through painted desert and petrified forest today and the winds must have been gusting to 50mph. I've never seen such strong winds but we managed to capture some cool views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An hour and a half later we were driving though this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan. last Summer when Peg and I drove out to Utah, we went 40 West, saw the signs for Painted Desert/Pertified Forest, and took the plunge. I'd suggest it to anyone in the area, beautiful, stark lonely place. We had already bought the National Parks Pass, retirees version. I'd suggest that too if you qualify. Lifetime pass, and cost is about 2 1/3 park visits. We were shocked to find we only needed to buy one, as it got the other person in for free. More shocked to see that it paid for, or greatly reduced prices at State parks as well.

It was 115* so we didn't see icy weather. That would have been weird. It was clear blue, calm breeze, and hot as a frying pan. Absolute zero humidity though.


----------



## therealSteveN

> .....
> IPA goes by a different series of letters in our house. *IRDLB *))
> .....
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Okay, I ll bite. What does *IRDLB *stand for? When I searched on it I got a Spanish astrological site that explained the vibrations of each letter…. ????
> 
> - PCDub


Might not be more than a local thing, but around here IRDLB was, this $#!+ tastes like It Ran Down Luther's Boot.


----------



## therealSteveN

> My guess: I d Rather Drink Lite Beer
> 
> - HokieKen


Says the guy who drinks fruit beer…..

No light beer zone, remember I like the dark stuff. No lightweights for me.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan. last Summer when Peg and I drove out to Utah, we went 40 West, saw the signs for Painted Desert/Pertified Forest, and took the plunge. I d suggest it to anyone in the area, beautiful, stark lonely place. We had already bought the National Parks Pass, retirees version. I d suggest that too if you qualify. *Lifetime pass*, and cost is about 2 1/3 park visits. We were shocked to find we only needed to buy one, as it got the other person in for free. More shocked to see that it paid for, or greatly reduced prices at State parks as well.
> 
> It was 115* so we didn t see icy weather. That would have been weird. It was clear blue, calm breeze, and hot as a frying pan. Absolute zero humidity though.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yup! Age finally paid off. I am now old enough for the lifetime park pass and bought one as we entered the park. The mini snow storm happened as we were crossing the mountains when heading down towards Phoenix from petrified forest. Temperature dropped to 31°. Looking at the petrified logs at the park got me thinking about collecting a few turning blanks.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a great photo Nathan. Looks like something from an alien planet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Setup a camera before you turn that stuff.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Setup a camera before you turn that stuff.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


WHY? im just curious :<))))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Because it's literally stone. It's petrified.

Definition: (of organic matter) changed into a stony substance; ossified.
"petrified wood"

I have some here at the house. No pieces that big and I doubt Nathan took those anywhere but the stuff is cool.


----------



## pottz

it's an amazing place to visit.like being on another planet.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, looks like we list a participant in the swap.


----------



## RichT




----------



## EricFai

Lol


----------



## Keebler1

Yes we lost recycle. He tried putting something together and wasnt happy with what was coming out so he decided to drop. Sorry to see him go but I understand


----------



## pottz

> Yes we lost recycle. He tried putting something together and wasnt happy with what was coming out so he decided to drop. Sorry to see him go but I understand
> 
> - Keebler1


oh man thats a sad thing,he's a very talented woodworker,just not real comfortable turning.dick you still gotta stay with us though bud.just chime in is good with me.


----------



## EricFai

That's to bad, I like to see his work.


----------



## EarlS

> Yes we lost recycle. He tried putting something together and wasnt happy with what was coming out so he decided to drop. Sorry to see him go but I understand
> 
> - Keebler1


Nothing I put together comes out like I expected. That's why I hope I get Pottz - he will be happy with some pencil nubs, an old eraser, and a rusty screwdriver without a handle, all packed in sawdust from the dust collector.


----------



## Keebler1

I created a glitter bomb for pottz. Hes gonna love it. He will have purple and pink glitter all over his shop for months


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, making screwdrivers pretty much requires turning and I know that's not one of Dick's favorite things to do. And making layout/marking tools isn't something a lot of people are all that interested in. So I say good for you Dick  It's better to drop out than spend a bunch of time making something you don't really want to make!


----------



## HokieKen

> I created a glitter bomb for pottz. Hes gonna love it. He will have *EVEN MORE* purple and pink glitter all over his shop for months
> 
> - Keebler1


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## pottz

glitter bombs,rusty screwdriver,bring it on,just remember pay back is a bitch )


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - Rich


looks to me like Rich got him some stone logs :<)))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

I have no lathe. Lots of ways to shape something. Besides who wants a round screwdriver handle, they always roll off the bench.

Dick you leaving is a loss of more than a 14th of the total creativity in this thing, but most important is everyone is happy, and comfy.

Keebs can't wait to see Pottz's glitter bomb.

Pottz, why is everyone always pickin at you?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Pottz, why is everyone always pickin at you?
> 
> - therealSteveN


 Cuz we scared Kenny off??


----------



## EricFai

Yep, the glitter bomb would be a site to see.

As for the swap, agreed each knows what they can do. No worries Dick, there will be other swaps down the road.


----------



## HokieKen

You wish Bill.


----------



## pottz

> I have no lathe. Lots of ways to shape something. Besides who wants a round screwdriver handle, they always roll off the bench.
> 
> Dick you leaving is a loss of more than a 14th of the total creativity in this thing, but most important is everyone is happy, and comfy.
> 
> Keebs can t wait to see Pottz s glitter bomb.
> 
> Pottz, why is everyone always pickin at you?
> 
> - therealSteveN


probably jealousy or they try and give kenny a break once in a while ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

Guys, Thanks for the vote of confidence and encouragement but I didn't want to end up with sub-par items and most importantly I didn't want to slight whomever I got for my recipient. I'll do some more practice on the lathe, maybe next time.
Thanks Again


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dick, what trouble do you have on the lathe? I'm not saying you should join the swap but maybe we can help with some of your hurdles?


----------



## pottz

> Guys, Thanks for the vote of confidence and encouragement but I didn t want to end up with sub-par items and most importantly I didn t want to slight whomever I got for my recipient. I ll do some more practice on the lathe, maybe next time.
> Thanks Again
> 
> - recycle1943


hey no shame in backing out dick it's still early in the game.you do some fine quality work that i sure appreciated in the last swap so i can understand you not wanting to do something not up to your standards.all i can say is just keep turning and you'll be ready for the next one.just hitch a ride with kenny and tag along-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Guys, Thanks for the vote of confidence and encouragement but I didn t want to end up with sub-par items and most importantly I didnt want to slight whomever I got for my recipient. I ll do some more practice on the lathe, maybe next time.


For what it's worth, Dick, you can make screwdrivers without a lathe. The ones I use in my shop the most today are square with rounded corners that are done on a lathe, but I could make an almost identical profile, especially for the part you actually grip, with a spokeshave or block plane.

Not telling you to jump back in, but also want to be sure nobody else thinks they have to use a lathe. It may not be as quick to use a spokeshave or a block plane as to use a lathe, but you can get there.


----------



## pottz

screwdrivers ? im making a squirrel feeder !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> screwdrivers ? im making a squirrel feeder !
> 
> - pottz


thats for the next swap :<)))))))


----------



## EricFai

You mean like th8s Pottz

Those squirrels are fun to watch.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny has them ride on his lawnmower as he works.


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick, what trouble do you have on the lathe? I'm not saying you should join the swap but maybe we can help with some of your hurdles?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, I really appreciate any help offers on the lathe but I've *never* taken a course and on top of everything, I don't have a clue how to use what tools for what. When Dave Polaschek was talking about the bedans he was making I thought it was a feminine hygiene tool of some sort. I gotta be honest, my lathe ignorance has no bounderies to the point it's honestly laughable but I'm learning.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You definitely can ignore the bedans for now.

Do you have carbide tools? For people starting out I honestly recommend just the three main profiles of carbide tools that are available everywhere. You don't have to know when to use what tool and you don't have to worry much about angles, etc. just get ones with square bars. You'll be up and running in no time. Leave the HSS tools alone for awhile and just roll with carbide and you'll seriously be able to turn anything you want very soon. No class necessary.

I imagine many here can agree with that.


----------



## EricFai

I learned years ago with the HSS tools, just put a blank between centers, and turned spindles fir candel holders. You learn fast what not to do, and how deep to make the cuts. I still get catches, and have thrown blocks. But I treat it as still learning.

I agree with Dave P, a lathe is not nessary for this swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Dick Dave K sells the carbide tools. Get him to send you a set without handles and make your own handles for practice tyrning with them. If you decide to go this route pm me and Ill send you an extra handle to get started making your own


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs started with a set of carbide without anything else and now he's a turning fool. It's pretty easy with carbide but you will eventually want to work in a few different HSS tools BUT carbide could be the only thing you ever use if you wanted, you'll just have a little extra sanding.

You don't have to order anything from me, there are many places to get carbide tools, I'm just one of them.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I like the tools you make. Just wish I could get my negative rake cutter from you as well


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would like one as well. I should look up specs on the ones available from some of the other makers and see if they fit my tools. I don't make the cutters because they are carbide and I don't as of now have a source for a negative rake cutter I can buy in semi-bulk.


----------



## recycle1943

> Keebs started with a set of carbide without anything else and now he's a turning fool. It's pretty easy with carbide but you will eventually want to work in a few different HSS tools BUT carbide could be the only thing you ever use if you wanted, you'll just have a little extra sanding.
> 
> You don't have to order anything from me, there are many places to get carbide tools, I'm just one of them.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


When I bought my Nova I also bought 3 carbide tools. A round, a diamond and a curved face square. I was looking at them earlier and I'm pretty sure the nicks are not helping me any. Do you sell just the bits or the whole tool. btw - I think I got mine from Rockler if that makes any doifference.
Maybe a PM would be better ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do Dick but I can't say if mine will fit Rockler's tools. However, those should have more cutting edges on them. So the curved square should have at least two sharp sides, maybe four. You just unscrew and turn. The ones I sell have four usable sides. The diamond should also be reversible so turn it around for a fresh edge, then the circle you can loosen and turn a quarter turn and have a new edge there four times over.

If you have already used up all of the edges on your carbides I recommend grabbing new ones from Rockler and just get good with those three tools for awhile. You'll enjoy it and you'll make progress. Everyone's learning curve is different but everyone can learn with carbide for sure. I'm happy to answer any questions you might have along the way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just checked their site. I assume you have the full size turning tools they sell? Those have round bars, completely doable but I see more of a disadvantage to those than an advantage. Also the replacement cutters are $25-$32 each! I should really change my prices.


----------



## EarlS

Teaser for the swap. I just make stuff and come up with a story that makes it sound like it relates to the theme.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks interesting Earl.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, yes interesting, looking like a box to me.


----------



## pottz

> You mean like th8s Pottz
> 
> Those squirrels are fun to watch.
> 
> - Eric





> You mean like th8s Pottz
> 
> Those squirrels are fun to watch.
> 
> - Eric


yeah, damn it i thought this was a squirrel swap.


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK I will do some digging and figure out which negative rake I currently use. Will probably order a new one and ship you the one Ive been using so you can find a supply somewhere.

Dick you might take one of those round bars and flatten the bottom. I havent used round tools but like the fact that I can just set the tool on the rest and not have to think about if the cutter is at the correct angle or not


----------



## pottz

> You definitely can ignore the bedans for now.
> 
> Do you have carbide tools? For people starting out I honestly recommend just the three main profiles of carbide tools that are available everywhere. You don't have to know when to use what tool and you don't have to worry much about angles, etc. just get ones with square bars. You'll be up and running in no time. Leave the HSS tools alone for awhile and just roll with carbide and you'll seriously be able to turn anything you want very soon. No class necessary.
> 
> I imagine many here can agree with that.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1 ive got both but im hooked on the carbide dick,as said easy to use and you dont need to worry about sharpening.go on you tube and watch some videos then get some scraps and play with it.thats what i did.


----------



## Keebler1

Play with scraps pottz please throw a pen mandrel on the lathe with a pen blank and if you blow it up try again. If not you have a new pen and now you can make another lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No need Keebs, I know the measurements of my tools, I just don't know the measurements of everyone else's cutters. I'll get something figured out at some point.


----------



## pottz

> Keebs started with a set of carbide without anything else and now he's a turning fool. It's pretty easy with carbide but you will eventually want to work in a few different HSS tools BUT carbide could be the only thing you ever use if you wanted, you'll just have a little extra sanding.
> 
> You don't have to order anything from me, there are many places to get carbide tools, I'm just one of them.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


ive been meaning to check out what youve got dave,i like to take care of our members here whenever i can.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of pen blanks, I've spent a month now stabilizing burl and the sorts. I have some new pen blanks that'll come out soon. Something I haven't seen yet. Will have stabilized wood and resin like most of my blanks. I've been through almost four gallons of cactus juice so far.

Sneak peak on these patriotic burl/resin blanks on the side and Keebs that's one of bullseyes bespoke kits with red dyed burl.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pottz I'm horrible at keeping the store up to date. Most people email or IM me based on what others have purchase and they want it as well but I'm going to work on the website more to keep it up to date #goals. Also social media (headache).


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I'm horrible at keeping the store up to date. Most people email or IM me based on what others have purchase and they want it as well but I'm going to work on the website more to keep it up to date #goals. Also social media (headache).
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


thats ok ill check out your site so i have an idea what your dealing with.


----------



## recycle1943

> DaveK I will do some digging and figure out which negative rake I currently use. Will probably order a new one and ship you the one Ive been using so you can find a supply somewhere.
> 
> Dick you might take one of those round bars and flatten the bottom. I havent used round tools but like the fact that I can just set the tool on the rest and not have to think about if the cutter is at the correct angle or not
> 
> - Keebler1


I just checked - the tools have a flat bottom


----------



## pottz

> DaveK I will do some digging and figure out which negative rake I currently use. Will probably order a new one and ship you the one Ive been using so you can find a supply somewhere.
> 
> Dick you might take one of those round bars and flatten the bottom. I havent used round tools but like the fact that I can just set the tool on the rest and not have to think about if the cutter is at the correct angle or not
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> I just checked - the tools have a flat bottom
> 
> - recycle1943


i wish you were close dick id pop over and we could have some fun.ill just say i was quite nervous turning my first bowl. there is only one way to become a turner….......turn !


----------



## recycle1943

> i wish you were close dick id pop over and we could have some fun.ill just say i was quite nervous turning my first bowl. there is only one way to become a turner….......turn !
> 
> - pottz


When I first started using my RM I actually considered tossing it in the trash. I couldn't make anything but scrap. I walked away from it for almost 2 months and ended up talking to Bill Nuepert in La. and he gave me some info and much needed tips. You can see what happened after that -


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, Mark me down for progress photo, email sent. Thanks


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I just checked their site. I assume you have the full size turning tools they sell? Those have round bars, completely doable but I see more of a disadvantage to those than an advantage. Also the replacement cutters are $25-$32 each! I should really change my prices.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Oh, before you do, I'm in the same boat as Dick, no classes and I understand the concept but haven't made anything pretty yet. I've heard from more than a few sources that carbide is the way to go with those learning. I had an old Craftsman tube lathe and recently got a Delta 1460 which should be much better but it came with so much stuff, it's almost overwhelming.


----------



## RyanGi

Ok, teaser pics. Absolutely nothing to see…and probably looks like most everyone else's…
…I'm not a good tease…I'm sure that bothers my wife…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No secret there Ryan but it's looking good!

Almost looks like mesquite in some parts of that blank.


----------



## Lazyman

> Dick you might take one of those round bars and flatten the bottom. I havent used round tools but like the fact that I can just set the tool on the rest and not have to think about if the cutter is at the correct angle or not
> 
> - Keebler1


The Rockler carbide tools have a flat on the bottom of the shaft. Mine do anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Looking good Ryan.

My wife asked me to tease her. I said "okay fatty." Evidently that wasn't right…


----------



## Keebler1

Looks good Ryan.
DaveK thats a good looking pen. Do you think the kits are worth buying? Looks like you could get a good chunk of change for that if you sold it


----------



## HokieKen

I agree. So much so that I bought one of the kits


----------



## pottz

> i wish you were close dick id pop over and we could have some fun.ill just say i was quite nervous turning my first bowl. there is only one way to become a turner….......turn !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I first started using my RM I actually considered tossing it in the trash. I couldn't make anything but scrap. I walked away from it for almost 2 months and ended up talking to Bill Nuepert in La. and he gave me some info and much needed tips. You can see what happened after that -
> 
> - recycle1943


my point exactly dick.just do it,your gonna love it,i promise !


----------



## pottz

> Keebler, Mark me down for progress photo, email sent. Thanks
> 
> - Eric


thank you,i forgot to send mine !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

thanks Kevin, After I turned a couple I got Kenny to buy in.

The problem with these kits is I love the kits. I love the pens. However, I wonder how much someone who doesn't make stuff will love them. I love that there isn't a bunch of cheap pen hardware showing on this, it's 100% wood essentially. A pen kit will have its bling but it's all cheap plated fake stuff. I think the average consumer will expect that stuff and not be as excited about a full wood pen. I could be wrong but I just don't think people will dig these as much. I personally love them. I bought a decent sized handful of them. The metal parts of these kits are solid stainless or solid brass, nothing is plated. They aren't cheap but I'm happy you found them for me.


----------



## pottz

> Looking good Ryan.
> 
> My wife asked me to tease her. I said "okay fatty." Evidently that wasn't right…
> 
> - HokieKen


so has the swelling gone down on your eye yet ?


----------



## Keebler1

Got it Dave. Ill have to order some this week. I like the fact that there isnt a clip to get in the way of a color swirl or the look of the wood.


----------



## RyanGi

> No secret there Ryan but it's looking good!
> 
> Almost looks like mesquite in some parts of that blank.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Kelley. Not mesquite, but a wood very common to NorCal…and from a special-to-me slab! If you're gonna give something away, it should be special if not unique…


----------



## Keebler1

Of course I get ready to order those pen kits and the bushings are sold out to the apollo kit. Only bushings she has is for the more expensive kit. Dave if I dont have a collet chuck could I get away with a jacobs chuck to hold the bushings for that kit?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I bought the Artemis kits. I liked the ends better.

A jacobs chuck might work, pen jaws would likely work as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks


----------



## Keebler1

Dave just sent you another pm. Those stabilzed blanks….are they 6 inches long?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have some at 5.5" and some at 6". I packed some up already but if you need something else let me know.


----------



## Keebler1

All good was just curious as the artemis kit says to use 6". Think im gonna try and use something other than a collet chuck to hold the mandrels. Dont want to spend the extra money on a chuck right now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I already switched the blue dyed burl out with one that's 6" and you need 6". Also if you look at the instructions, it says pen jaws should work. I have a collet chuck for the wood lathe so I used that.


----------



## Keebler1

Cool. Thanks


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just checked in and found 66 posts to read through. Wow. I was very lucky when it came to turning. I was scared to death of a lathe and got a about two hour lesson from *Ken*. That broke the ice. He showed me how to use HSS and it was tricky but when he let me try carbide, it was a world of difference. When I tried it at home, I struggled with HSS but then got a set of carbide from *Dave K*. I still had to do a lot of trial and error, but was making things quickly. I went from mini dough rollers to bowls in no time. Not great ones but they looked OK and were fun to make. I still struggle with many aspects but I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## HokieKen

I have to say Jeff, that little lathe couldn't have gone to a better home  You've gotten more mileage out of that thing than I ever would have expected. Hopefully the weather is about to take a permanent turn and you'll get even more use out of it!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just checked in and found 66 posts to read through. Wow. I was very lucky when it came to turning. I was scared to death of a lathe and got a about two hour lesson from *Ken*. That broke the ice. He showed me how to use HSS and it was tricky but when he let me try carbide, it was a world of difference. When I tried it at home, I struggled with HSS but then got a set of carbide from *Dave K*. I still had to do a lot of trial and error, but was making things quickly. I went from mini dough rollers to bowls in no time. Not great ones but they looked OK and were fun to make. I still struggle with many aspects but I guess that s to be expected.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I do want Dave K turning tools but cant afford them plus I'm not a GR8 turner anyways i bought steel and inserts i just need some shop time to put it all together :<(((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Im gonna buy this and join the beer swap :<)))))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Kennys squirrells would love that


----------



## pottz

> Kennys squirrells would love that
> 
> - Keebler1


i think kenny would love it ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You would have to write "IPA" on it with a Sharpie first.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave my paypal payment went through last night correct?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yes sir.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Of course I'm still struggling getting a label created. Looks like the click and ship is down. It's been down since last night.

Click-n-ship


----------



## Lazyman

Have you tried pirateship.com, Dave? Sometimes it's not cheaper, so I still usually check UPS and USPS but it is nice to some multiple options at once.


----------



## Keebler1

There is also shippo Nathan


----------



## RyanGi

So, I had a productive day in the shop working on these swap goodies. Will say this, without hesitation, whomever gets me in the swap will have absolutely no trouble telling these are hand made! Certainly no mass production quality here. Good Lord… what the saying? It's the thought that counts??


----------



## EricFai

I'm all set for final sanding and glue up. Milled up some pieces today to use in a bonus item, if it works for me. Need to fine tune my process. This is going to take longer than the swap item.


----------



## pottz

> So, I had a productive day in the shop working on these swap goodies. Will say this, without hesitation, whomever gets me in the swap will have absolutely no trouble telling these are hand made! Certainly no mass production quality here. Good Lord… what the saying? It's the thought that counts??
> 
> - RyanGi


hell ryan these guys already have a plan that whoever gets me is gonna send rusty screwdrivers and sawdust in a glitter bomb !!! hey it aint easy be this popular -LMAO !!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I used to have a service but it ended up not making sense for me. So now everything just goes in a flat rate box. However, even a small flat rate box went up in the last week or so maybe?? 9.45!

It's getting crazy, when everyone has free shipping I have no clue how they do it. Shipping costs are the bane of my existence.


----------



## EricFai

Unfortunately I don't trust the postal service. I use UPS most of the time. I tried the postal service for Christmas, a couple of packages were a few weeks late. Even though they said it would be delivered before.


----------



## pottz

> Unfortunately I don t trust the postal service. I use UPS most of the time. I tried the postal service for Christmas, a couple of packages were a few weeks late. Even though they said it would be delivered before.
> 
> - Eric


usps here sucks big time.sometimes we dont get mail for days.and they wonder why their going broke.morons running it.it's called competition,figure it out ?


----------



## EricFai

Think about it this way, no mail equals no bills.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They seem to raise their prices every couple of weeks so it's beyond me how they can't figure out how much a package costs from A-B the prices shouldn't move this often. At least it feels like it's often.


----------



## pottz

> Think about it this way, no mail equals no bills.
> 
> - Eric


wrong no mail = late payments !


----------



## pottz

> They seem to raise their prices every couple of weeks so it's beyond me how they can't figure out how much a package costs from A-B the prices shouldn't move this often. At least it feels like it's often.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


anything run by the government is screwed up because they have morons unquailified running it! if the post office was run like fedex,ups etc.they would make money.hell the post office only has to make ends meet and they still cant do it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> They seem to raise their prices every couple of weeks so it's beyond me how they can't figure out how much a package costs from A-B the prices shouldn't move this often. At least it feels like it's often.


UPS and FedEx haven't changed prices (at least when I shipped something last week), but they had both added a "fuel surcharge" to the prices. So yeah, they changed prices too. Talked to the guy who runs the local shipping store for about 15 minutes today, and there are a lot of people griping. But he also runs the cannabis dispensary across the hall, so he can fix that, too.

Turned out the thing I needed to ship was cheapest via USPS, as usual. I'm almost in there often enough that he could get me a deal with UPS. We'll see… If I was selling stuff like the other Dave is, I'd think a lot harder about setting up an account.

As for morons, DeJoy still holds stock in companies that compete directly with USPS. How they allow that and don't fire his ass, I'll never understand, but he probably paid a good chunk to get the job. So yeah, not morons. Just evil.


----------



## RyanGi

> So, I had a productive day in the shop working on these swap goodies. Will say this, without hesitation, whomever gets me in the swap will have absolutely no trouble telling these are hand made! Certainly no mass production quality here. Good Lord… what the saying? It's the thought that counts??
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> hell ryan these guys already have a plan that whoever gets me is gonna send rusty screwdrivers and sawdust in a glitter bomb !!! hey it aint easy be this popular -LMAO !!!
> 
> - pottz


Rust, dust AND glitter??!!?? So much cool stuff!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not just the shipping, even the webpage, contemplating ditching that and just moving to Etsy or nothing. Seriously 90% of my orders come from email or PMs from here. Probably more than 90% really.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave look onto etsys fees beforenyou do that. I hear they take a piece of the pie in multiple stages. Wven from ahipping charges.


----------



## EarlS

Yesterday when I checked the mail box, I found an empty bag with several holes ripped in it. It was supposed to have contained some brass strips I ordered for the swap. No packing slip, so now I have to figure out which order it was since I ordered a variety of brass items. That will slow things down a bit.

I've also noticed a lot of Amazon companies are just throwing whatever you order in a bag and shipping it. I ordered a bottle of Titebond dark glue and it showed up in a plastic bag with no bubble wrap or any other protective material around it, just a huge wad of tape over the dispensing tip.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, that is a sticky situation, and not good about the brass pieces.

I ordered some tool steel from Grainger, they shipped 4 tubes, 1 of which was missing the end cap. But all was there.


----------



## EarlS

Now that I look on Amazon, there were 3 other packages with brass bits and bobs that were "left inside the residence's mailbox". Must have been some other residence. Hopefully they will be there tonight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Buying metals is a case where I find that random sellers on eBay are better than buying from Amazon. If you're in a hurry because of these lost shipments, McMaster-Carr will ship fast. I ordered on Monday, and my order arrived Wednesday afternoon. Paid almost double what I would have on Amazon, but it's packaged well and actually got dropped off at my door. They also let you pick between the different alloys of brass so you get exactly what you want.


----------



## Keebler1

I have a feeling a lot of yall are gonna put me to shame in this swap with all your metal work


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ve also noticed a lot of Amazon companies are just throwing whatever you order in a bag and shipping it. I ordered a bottle of Titebond dark glue and it showed up in a plastic bag with no bubble wrap or any other protective material around it, just a huge wad of tape over the dispensing tip.
> 
> - EarlS


This wasn't recently but I ordered four one gallon jugs of Evaporust and it was shipped with them all in an appropriately sized box but no protection. The box had turned into a bag on the front porch and I was rather concerned about what it would do to the painted concrete it had leaked (a lot) all over. I got my money back for the entire order and one of the jugs actually wasn't so damaged it leaked but still spent 1/2 hour cleaning up the mess and diluting the crap out of what was going to end up in the front landscaping and yard.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with Dave, in my experience ordering small bits of metal is cheaper on Ebay than anywhere else. I have ordered from online metal suppliers but usually unless you're ordering pretty big pieces or lots of them, it's not cost effective. Ebay can be kind of a pain to find what you want sometimes though. For instance search for "brass rod" and then for "brass round bar" and you'll get a lot of different results.

Earl, shoot me a PM with what brass bits your missing. I have several small pieces of scrap I may be able to help you out with.

I am a fan of USPS contrary to most. I think it's highly dependent on location. Of all the packages I've ever shipped I've never had a single one lost or significantly damaged. And for the most part, they're usually delivered on schedule unless it's around Christmas. Their FRB prices do continue to eek up which sucks but is understandable with fuel prices. However, I don't ship all that much stuff and typically I just go by the PO which is near work so I don't have to deal with the online stuff. And I have had packages lost that were coming TO me. All in all though, for me, it's still most convenient and best bang for the buck.


----------



## drsurfrat

+1 Kenny
US postal is very good here, while UPS (appropriately brown IMO) has destroyed 4 of 5 packages recently - actually destroyed the contents. One I requested a refund, and they came back with "to bad, take a hike", it didn't have 2 inches of padding, and didn't have 350 lb burst strength cardboard. I have never even seen a box with 350 lb burst rating.

That's probably why amazon just put stuff in bags, if it gets damaged, no chance of recourse, so they just eat the loss and send another.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

USPS is a convenience for me as well which is why I use them but the prices of all of this make a small time seller unable to compete with the free shipping of everyone else. I don't buy in bulk and resale I make, so it's definitely difficult. I haven't had a single issue with USPS despite the prices.


----------



## EricFai

I usually find the brass rod and aluminum stock at the local ACE Hardware.

As for the metal work Keebler, I'm not doing that much. The tool steel is for some projects that I am going to try following the swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry to say byt we lost another. Bubbagifford is having health issues with his heart


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dang! Get well Bubba. Nothing more important.


----------



## BubbaG

Thanks all, I will be back, just not gonna take a chance with power tools until the testing is done. doc put me on a blood thinner.


----------



## HokieKen

Be well Bubba. We'll see you in the next one.


----------



## RyanGi

Good luck Bubba!

USPS sucks here. Many of the carriers just walk right through our planted beds, we get the wrong mail routinely…hate it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was trying to say that I just bought a bunch of brass at my local hardware store, too. LJs kept crashing this morning, though.

Wanted 1/8" round brass for some pins. He has metric brass in stock, but was out of 3mm. Oh well. He's out of 2mm and 4mm now too. Gotta support the local businesses if you want them to be there next year.

USPS is my preferred, too. Hate what DeJoy is doing to it, but it's still better than the alternatives. And I tipped my mail carrier for Christmas.

Sorry we're losing you, Bubba. I was on blood thinners until they surgically fixed my a-fib. Glad I don't have to deal with that any more. QuikClot isn't much fun to use, but if you're worried about woodworking while on blood thinners, having some of it around is good.

Teaser?


----------



## pottz

> Good luck Bubba!
> 
> USPS sucks here. Many of the carriers just walk right through our planted beds, we get the wrong mail routinely…hate it.
> 
> - RyanGi


+1 to bubba and usps !


----------



## EricFai

Bubba, take care of your health, prays heading your way.

Hey, I get mail from 2 owners back still. I can put back in the box, and it comes back a few days later

Dave, that looks like a reverse Phillips driver. Good job.

I'm hanging out in the shop today, laying out some dovetails (hand cut at that). I did a couple of samples yesterday to get the proper layout for the project. First attempt, hope it goes well.


----------



## duckmilk

Wishing you the best Bubba!

When shipping stuff, I usually need something larger than a flat rate box. On receiving, USPS doesn't have the gate code but UPS does. We bought part of a larger property 8 years ago and access to us is through the original property with a security gate. FedUp has the gate code, but somehow doesn't seem able to deliver to our house. We always have to go looking for their packages.


----------



## Keebler1

I dont think tires are supposed to look like this


----------



## DavePolaschek

Argh. No MAP-Pro gas at the local hardware store. He hopes he'll have it on Monday, but I'm trying to decide between ordering a couple tanks online (at almost double the price of going to Homer Depot), waiting for the local hardware store, or dealing with the idiots at the Depot.

Keebs, I'm no expert, but that doesn't look right to me…



> Dave, that looks like a reverse Phillips driver. Good job.


Funny! There's only one slot, but also a sharpie line marking the center of the slot for when I was turning it round.


----------



## Keebler1

Wait till monday Dave. My saturday just got booked and i will be helping in jacksboro next week with minuteman disaster response relief team after the tornado that hit


----------



## EricFai

That's not good Keebler, something like that makes fir a long day on the road.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How'd you manage to drag the inner with the outer still turning?


----------



## Keebler1

They didnt drag. Something in a construction zone got it I bet. Was in the middle of a 1 lane when i saw a bunch of smoke. Sad thing is we have a plant with a shop about 37 miles away and it looks like they are sending someone out from 60 miles away


----------



## bigblockyeti

It does look like something could have chopped into the tread at a near tangent, whatever it was, probably better a semi tire than a soccer mom's windshield.


----------



## RyanGi

Wow, that's legit trouble on that tire right there. Something sharp and heavy?


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know what I ran over.


----------



## recycle1943

I thought I'd show what happened on my lathe. It's really kindergarten work but a hell of an accomplishment for me. I bought a Klein multi screwdriver, took it apart and well you can see. This is why I dropped out of the swap, pretty pathetic example of my work compared to the experience that abounds on LJ's


----------



## RyanGi

I dunno man…the chamfers look even, I don't see any catches or tool marks. Looks smooth to me!


----------



## Keebler1

Looks good to me Dick. Sometimes we are our own worst critics


----------



## RyanGi

> Looks good to me Dick. Sometimes we are our own worst critics
> 
> - Keebler1


Always…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That would work Dick. Your diamond tool could put some more shape into it pretty easily to spice it up if that's what you were worried about. I think you aren't as bad as you think, confidence is all we are really missing here me thinks.


----------



## RyanGi

> That would work Dick. Your diamond tool could put some more shape into it pretty easily to spice it up if that's what you were worried about. I think you aren't as bad as you think, confidence is all we are really missing here me thinks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yeah! Maybe use the round carbide to put a recess about an inch back from the working end, then a couple decorative groves with the diamond point…? Form follows function, right?


----------



## pottz

i agree with whats been said.yiuve got a good base to work from,maybe a little shaping like dave said and you would of been fine.work on it some more and post when you get done.just keep at it. hell im just gonna epoxy some old broom handles on mine and call it good ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Well got tires replaced made it out the driveway and brakes on the side locked up. Guy is trying to back them off now so i can get it to a shop in paris tx


----------



## GR8HUNTER

good luck Bubba nothing more important than your health :<)))))))


----------



## EricFai

Dick, I agree with the above comments, it looks good.

You know we are all still learning on what works and what doesn't. I have started projects, and said that's not going to work, so it sits in a corner, maybe I'll go bake to it.


----------



## EarlS

Dick - I'm not even making anything that looks like a screwdriver (unless a mallet looks like one). I'm going to put a nail in the head and another on the end of the handle and call it a fixed distance tramel.

I did entertain the thought of buying a screwdriver kit on Rockler and then drilling a hole in a turning blank, inserting a 1" dowel and then sliding the ferule onto the dowel. After attaching the screw driver shaft I could file down of the middle of the blank and do some shaping so it would fit in my hand, then chuck it into the drill press and use it kind of like a vertical lathe to clean things up. I came to the realization that was a lot of work.

Did I mention I have a lathe sitting in the basement that needs to get set up? Dad will be out again in May so maybe I will have a functional lathe in June.


----------



## Keebler1

You do have that variable speed drill press now Earl turn a piece of wood on it


----------



## DavePolaschek

I spent today filing tool steel by hand. Got about four or five more hours of that left before it's time to heat treat, and hopefully I'll have some MAP-Pro gas by then. Or maybe I'll get the refractory into my forge and be able to use that. In either case, I'm hoping to be done heat-treating and bluing by the first of the month, and then I can start with some wood. But with any luck, the wood will be selected and maybe even roughed by progress-picture time…

Pulled a muscle in my back yesterday, so I've at least got a couple days reprieve from digging holes in the yard, but our mail-order plants show up around tax day, and that'll be a week of digging. Hope I don't have to send things "some assembly required."


----------



## HokieKen

Propane is nearly as good as MAPP Dave. MAPP used to burn considerably hotter but it got regulated to death. So if you have propane, I'd give it a shot before spending too much effort on getting the yellow can.


----------



## RyanGi

Notes from today's shop time:

Life is too short for used sandpaper.
Friction polish gets sticky if you don't 'friction' it fast enough
My Mk1 eyeball needs an upgrade…does anyone know where I can get that done?

Still, a day in the shop is better than a day not in the shop!


----------



## EricFai

Earl, didn't you mention something last fall about setting up that lathe. Must be you got side tracked building that fine bench.

Dave, take it easy and get the back healed.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've seen a significant difference between the Bernz-o-matic yellow cans and the BlueFire yellow cans, Kenny. Seems to me the BlueFire are a little hotter. Maybe it's just my brain playing tricks, though. Wouldn't be the first time. But my blue can turns out to be empty too. But the hardware store does have more blue in stock, so maybe I'll grab some of that tomorrow. Or mañana.

Ryan, I agree on the used sandpaper. And a day with shop-time is definitely better than a day without.


----------



## Lazyman

So where in the world were the Lazys today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a big-ass hole, Nathan!


----------



## Keebler1

Yall will get a kick out of this. Several years ago I backed a kickstarter. It has probably been 4 years or longer now. Never got the product. They sent out an email saying they were going to send a survey to confirm our color choices and shipping address earlier this week. They also went into the fact that materials have gone up since we paid for these and shipping has gone up. They asked us to pay an additional $4 per set that we ordered for prioritized shipping to help cover their costs. It sounds like they would ship to those that payed the extra before anyone else and before they sold to people who didnt back the kickstarter


----------



## RyanGi

What did you buy?!? Or not buy??? Or whatever…


----------



## Lazyman

> That's a big-ass hole, Nathan!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 What a difference a little well placed punctuation makes.


----------



## drsurfrat

from my childhood:
What do you think I'll give you a shave and buy you a drink

What do you think ? I'll give you a shave and buy you a drink !

What ! do you think I'll give you a shave and buy you a drink ?


----------



## Lazyman

What that your dragging? A long behind?
What's for supper? Mother?
What's that up on the road? A head?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Thanks all, I will be back, just not gonna take a chance with power tools until the testing is done. doc put me on a blood thinner.
> 
> - BubbaG


Bubba, best of luck to you. It can sound terrible, but knowing there is a problem, before you are laying on the floor, is a good thing.


----------



## therealSteveN

> So where in the world were the Lazys today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Why that spot looks "GRAND" to me.


----------



## EarlS

> So where in the world were the Lazys today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Mars


----------



## HokieKen

I am jealous Nathan. We went last May and I was mesmerized. I swear I think I could spend a whole day just looking at some portions of it. Especially in the areas where you can see the river. As the sun changes position, the same view seems like a whole new landscape. We spent 4 days there and it wasn't enough for me. It was plenty for the wife and in-laws though…

Are the in-park services better now? When we were there, thanks to Covid and understaffing, there were no shuttle busses and there was only one restaurant and one snack bar open. And the restaurant required reservations and was completely booked for our entire stay before we even got there. Lack of busses really put a damper on the trip for the in-laws I think. My wife and I enjoyed the walking though. She promised we would go back one day and do the overnight trip on the mules. I think "one day" is probably so she has time to figure out who else she can send with me so she doesn't have to do it ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Id get pushed over the side if i went there


----------



## HokieKen

Our Grand Canyon trip was for our anniversary last year. My wife's favorite part of the whole trip was when we were hiking down into the canyon and this guy crossed our path:









So when we got back, I searched out some patterns for carving a Bighorn Ram and settled on one in a book that I bought from Amazon. I decided I would finish the carving project I had in progress at that time and then do the Ram next and give it to her for our Anniversary this year. I'm still working on the project I was working on at the time… Maybe I can get the Ram done for Christmas…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I thought I'd show what happened on my lathe. It's really kindergarten work but a hell of an accomplishment for me. I bought a Klein multi screwdriver, took it apart and well you can see. This is why I dropped out of the swap, pretty pathetic example of my work compared to the experience that abounds on LJ's
> 
> - recycle1943


I always seem to be running late on the posts. Recycle, that looks like a nice screwdriver. When I first got into the swaps, one thing that worried me the most was "*oh no, this is going to another woodworker*". I know that there are some awesome turners on here, far beyond my skill level. But I do my best, challenge my skill level a bit, have some fun and everything will work out. Your screwdriver looks fine to me, but now try a couple more and see what happens. Just play with different handle designs without inserts to save the cost. I posted my first attempt on here during the first screwdriver swap, It became known as the "*prison shank*", but I finally got a set done, using only a band saw, router and files.


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, for all you turners, in our first screwdriver swap, I know Jeff made a set without a lathe. I also recieved a set from LJ ComboProf that was made without a lathe. The set is still used regularly in my shop


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Even though I live here, I still enjoy that place. This is from December 2018 when I took my boys for Christmas. A little snow laying on the canyon was spectacular. I guess that's why it's a wonder of the world right?


----------



## pottz

> Yall will get a kick out of this. Several years ago I backed a kickstarter. It has probably been 4 years or longer now. Never got the product. They sent out an email saying they were going to send a survey to confirm our color choices and shipping address earlier this week. They also went into the fact that materials have gone up since we paid for these and shipping has gone up. They asked us to pay an additional $4 per set that we ordered for prioritized shipping to help cover their costs. It sounds like they would ship to those that payed the extra before anyone else and before they sold to people who didnt back the kickstarter
> 
> - Keebler1


sounds like that kickstarter needs a kick in the ass !!!! i stay far away from those.


----------



## therealSteveN

I only did one Kickstarter. It was the recent one Dennis did for ToolQuest on the Wood Anchor. It went off without a hitch, based on a lot of hard work, and I'm finding it to be a good product in use.

ToolQuest

https://toolquest.net


----------



## duckmilk

I looked at those links and still don't know what a kickstarter is.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Very good progress this morning, in spite of losing an hour to chopping up brush so it would fit in the garbage can.

Teaser:


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I looked at those links and still don t know what a kickstarter is.


It's a thing where random people on the internet with too much money can "invest" in a new product (i.e. pre-pay for a cool new toy) in order to help get it off the ground. You might get a cool toy, or you might get nothing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's my big surprise for the day.










Does anyone know what this damn thing is? It looks like some sort of key or spanner wrench.










I guess it's worth 165 dollars, at least that is what a tire is going to cost.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a golf tool Jeff. The top side is a spanner that fits cleats on golf shoes and the bottom is used to repair divots in the green. They're usually free so I doubt you'll break even on this one…


----------



## pottz

> I looked at those links and still don t know what a kickstarter is.
> 
> - duckmilk


duck if you'll just send me some money ill get you in on the ground floor of some great product idea's ive got in the works.a couple k should get the ball rolling,plus you'll be #1 when it takes off like a rocket ! )


----------



## Keebler1

Thats funny good product ideas from CA. Its gonna cost more than a couple k lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s a golf tool Jeff. The top side is a spanner that fits cleats on golf shoes and the bottom is used to repair divots in the green. They re usually free so I doubt you ll break even on this one…
> 
> - HokieKen


Never been a fan of golf, now even less.


----------



## bndawgs

Four!


----------



## EricFai

Looks like the tire stuff is catchy. Keep your distance.


----------



## pottz

> Thats funny good product ideas from CA. Its gonna cost more than a couple k lol
> 
> - Keebler1


maybe a little more…....but it gets him in at #1 keebs.think about what the first investor in microsoft or apple is worth ? kinda tempting huh !!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

> I looked at those links and still don t know what a kickstarter is.
> 
> - duckmilk


Sorry Duck. That was the page link to the product I backed.

Here is the Kickstarter page Essentially it's a place where people from California come up with half baked ideas, and instead of suffering the loss alone when they find out the project didn't make itself a go, they got investors to loose money for them. 

Like I say I only backed one project, and it was a sure winner, and Dennis did a ton of hard work on it. Plus it actually does what it says it will.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife comes up with enough half-baked ideas for me, so I think I'm good on that.

And yes, prices are going up daily.

BTW, I finally did some research on why the bench grinder wheels kept wobbling even after dressing them. It is the washers/flanges that sandwich the wheels that are out of true and cause wobble. I found these and am ordering them. The side nearest the motor housing is the only one that affects wobble. Plus I ordered stainless reducing sleeves to reduce the 1" holes in the norton wheels to fit the 5/8" arbor on my grinder. Norton sends plastic ones with their wheels which also are less-than desirable.


----------



## HokieKen

Kickstarter at its core is a great idea. But the lack of oversight and accountability makes it as risky as any other investment in a startup. You're rolling the dice when you back a project. The problem I have with it is that there's no real ROI. You basically get to purchase a product at what *may* be a discounted price but you have to preorder with no guaranteed delivery.


----------



## EricFai

That Kickstart sounds more like shark tank. People trying to find money.


----------



## duckmilk

What is the difference between the white Norton wheels and the blue ones? I have a couple of the white ones but they seem awfully soft.


----------



## DevinT

Teaser …


----------



## HokieKen

White is more friable Duck. So as you grind, it constantly exposes fresh particles. So it cuts well and coll but also gets used up faster and has to be trued up more often. But it won't glaze over.

IIRC, the blue is somewhere between the white and gray. It's more friable than the gray but last longer than the white. The abrasive is the same on most of them, it's just a different in the bonding agent used.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Teaser …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Well if it's any comfort, I feel teased.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kenny!

Is Devin making a cabinet to hold screwdrivers and marking tools? Can't wait to see what you're making Devin.


----------



## pottz

damn you guys tease way too much.well im goin back to making projects for this swap and making huge amounts of money from all the "fabulous " ideas ive got.ill send pic's from my beach front hacienda while sipping fancy drinks with those cute umbrellas !!!!









oh damn how embarrassing.clicked on the wrong pic.hey ive lost weight since then ok !!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I think you look pretty good in that blue bikini Pottz.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the third hole for the new junipers dug this afternoon. We're going to pick up the plants on Tuesday, so I'm done with yard work for a couple days. Woohoo!

Plus finished the rough metalwork on everything for the swap, provided I don't wreck anything while heat-treating. Found a number of tricks along the way, which made things go faster. Yay! Might make a run to Homer Depot tomorrow for a yellow tank of gas. Or might try to get 'er done with blue. We'll see.


----------



## pottz

> I think you look pretty good in that blue bikini Pottz.
> 
> - HokieKen


thank you kenny your very kind !


----------



## pottz

> Got the third hole for the new junipers dug this afternoon. We're going to pick up the plants on Tuesday, so I'm done with yard work for a couple days. Woohoo!
> 
> Plus finished the rough metalwork on everything for the swap, provided I don't wreck anything while heat-treating. Found a number of tricks along the way, which made things go faster. Yay! Might make a run to Homer Depot tomorrow for a yellow tank of gas. Or might try to get 'er done with blue. We'll see.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


junipers dave ? are you sure about that.oh man ill never plant a juniper again in my my lifetime.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. We're looking for things we won't have to water once they're established, and some junipers fit the bill. Note that there are over 200 different kinds of junipers, Pottz.

We're also going to try planting three Arizona cypresses. Those holes get dug once the junipers are in the ground, but my sweetie will be moving flags around this weekend figuring out where they're going to go.


----------



## pottz

> Yep. We're looking for things we won't have to water once they're established, and some junipers fit the bill. Note that there are over 200 different kinds of junipers, Pottz.
> 
> We're also going to try planting three Arizona cypresses. Those holes get dug once the junipers are in the ground, but my sweetie will be moving flags around this weekend figuring out where they're going to go.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


you have my interest my friend.show some pic's of the ones you plant.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - can you use the juniper berries in your SW cooking?

Made a big mess in the shop tonight and didn't really get anything done. Instead, we went out to dinner and had a terrible milk stout and a decent IPA to go with a really tasty New York Strip. I have enough left over for breakfast and lunch tomorrow. Also got to watch St. Peter's beat Purdue in a really good game. Best basketball I've seen in years. First basketball I've watched in years too.

Tomorrow will be leg vise and swap item work all day. If I have any energy and usable wood left, Sunday will be a repeat.


----------



## pottz

> Dave - can you use the juniper berries in your SW cooking?
> 
> Made a big mess in the shop tonight and didn t really get anything done. Instead, we went out to dinner and had a terrible milk stout and a decent IPA to go with a really tasty New York Strip. I have enough left over for breakfast and lunch tomorrow. Also got to watch St. Peter s beat Purdue in a really good game. Best basketball I ve seen in years. First basketball I ve watched in years too.
> 
> Tomorrow will be leg vise and swap item work all day. If I have any energy and usable wood left, Sunday will be a repeat.
> 
> - EarlS


you go earl !!! hell i might even finish my second swap project this weekend,unless i get distracted ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - can you use the juniper berries in your SW cooking?


I could, Earl. But I'm not particularly fond of the taste of juniper.


----------



## DevinT

My swap project so far contains wood, plastic, brass, aluminum, steel, nickel, iron, and leather.

Going all-in on this one.


----------



## pottz

> My swap project so far contains wood, plastic, brass, aluminum, steel, nickel, iron, and leather.
> 
> Going all-in on this one.
> 
> - DevinT


thats it ? hey the guys on mokes have been wondering where youve been girl ? you missed the big 3k celebration tonight.


----------



## DevinT

Tuesday I had one of two root canals. Eating is becoming less of a challenge as I get closer to 1-week post-surgery. They have been contacting me to schedule the second root canal, but I have been busy working on this swap item and taking care of the baby.

After the second root canal at the Endodontis, I then have to go back to the dentist to have the temporary fillings (getta percha) removed and replaced with permanent ones (unknown what material) and have crowns put on top of that. Right now the root canal I had done has no crown so I have to be careful what I eat. No sticky stuff, no crunchy stuff, no nuts, etc.

Pain is subsided and I have to play catch-up at work.


----------



## pottz

> Tuesday I had one of two root canals. Eating is becoming less of a challenge as I get closer to 1-week post-surgery. They have been contacting me to schedule the second root canal, but I have been busy working on this swap item and taking care of the baby.
> 
> After the second root canal at the Endodontis, I then have to go back to the dentist to have the temporary fillings (getta percha) removed and replaced with permanent ones (unknown what material) and have crowns put on top of that. Right now the root canal I had done has no crown so I have to be careful what I eat. No sticky stuff, no crunchy stuff, no nuts, etc.
> 
> Pain is subsided and I have to play catch-up at work.
> 
> - DevinT


lol-i hear that girl,got way too many crowns to ever think about eating hard corn nuts ever again.got a temp crown right now,3 weeks and wont get my perm until next wednesday ? usually 2 weeks max.so far no probs though! good luck.


----------



## EarlS

Devin Ouch!!! Just reading that makes my teeth hurt.

So far my swap items have wood brass and just a touch of blood for coloring. I keep forgetting how sharp brass can be. Nothing a bandage can't fix though. No sweat yet. The shop is a balmy 62 set. As for tears, those come later when the project is almost done and I mess something up.


----------



## DevinT

Another teaser … plan A is in full motion


----------



## Lazyman

> …and wont get my perm until next wednesday…
> 
> - pottz


???


----------



## Keebler1

I told my wife a while back i was either gonna perm my hair like the singers of cinderella used to do or get a mullet. She told me to perm my hair


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I told my wife a while back i was either gonna perm my hair like the singers of cinderella used to do or get a mullet. She told me to perm my hair
> 
> - Keebler1


Why is that even a decision Kevin? Both or nothing.

Package delivered FYI.


----------



## Keebler1

That was fast. Thanks. Ill check it out when I get home


----------



## pottz

> …and wont get my perm until next wednesday…
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


hell i wish i had enough hair to do it.getting pretty thin.


----------



## EarlS

Not much accomplished today. I managed to break my almost new 1/4" bandsaw blade so my swap work is mostly out of commission until I get a new one. I tried using the 3/4" resaw blade but all it did was cut a really clean, mostly straight line, but not so great on the tight curves. This has to be the worst luck I've had on a swap. First, an empty bag that should have had some brass strips and such in it, now a busted band saw.

BTW- nice perm Nathan


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's a sneak peak. I'm not even in the swap but someone who I thought was but apparently isn't gave me this at dinner last night so I guess I win regardless. Been using it today adjusting drawers in my out of square pedestal for a desk I'm making. Don't ask me how it got out of square. It sat for 6 months while I had COVID and the crappy after affects. Now it's a struggle.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice prezzie from Nathan there, Dave.

Earl, that sucks, but at least you didn't lose any fingers in the process?

Slow day for me. Epoxied the prototype together, and now it needs overnight to cure before I'll feel safe turning it. Going to be interesting turning brass and wood together, but the wood I'm turning is darned near as hard as brass, so I should either be fine or completely screwed.

Cocktails and dinner out with some neighbors in an hour. Should be a nice break from the routine. Probably going to have fancy-pants poutine.

I got a temporary crown almost three weeks ago. Broke it the next day, and got a permanent crown (3d printed in the office that day), which was sitting too high and my whole mouth was sore. Got that ground down on Wednesday, and my mouth is feeling better, but still sore. My sweetie got a root canal just after Thanksgiving and finally got the permanent crown the day after I did, but hers was traditionally made and took a couple months, plus her dentist was out for a month. Hope your dental work goes more smoothly, Devin!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice screwdriver for someone who isnt in the swap. Nathan couldve been in the swap and just told you to wait till later to get your screwdriver Dave


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I thought he was in the swap until I looked today. Not sure what gave me that idea. Either way it was a good evening taking a table from a server for a few hours, kind of felt bad but that's how it goes.


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done screwdriver you receive Dave. That looks like you can get a good grip on that handle.


----------



## pottz

not much from me today either.errands this morning came home did a little planting in the garden then a little epoxy on the next swap project. parts for 3rd one is apparently on b/o so may have to come up with another idea.im thinking i donate some old shop pencils,with plenty of lead left of course !


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz you cant plant anything CA has water restrictions lol


----------



## EricFai

Delete.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, that sucks, but at least you didn't lose any fingers in the process?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No damage to anything. Took a bit to get everything disassembled. In the process I found one of the roller bearings under the table was locked up from built up grease and sawdust. I pulled it off, and realized that it had originally been installed incorrectly. Once everything was correctly in place it spun like a champ.

Nice screwdriver Dave.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you cant plant anything CA has water restrictions lol
> 
> - Keebler1


says who ?


----------



## Keebler1

Redacted


----------



## pottz

> All the left wing nutjobs in government there
> 
> - Keebler1


well i dont listen to a whole lot what they say.


----------



## duckmilk

Be careful Kevin, no politics or you can get banned.


----------



## Keebler1

Oops forgot about that rhanks for yhe reminder Duck.


----------



## pottz

> Be careful Kevin, no politics or you can get banned.
> 
> - duckmilk


apparently you havn't been on the "woodshed"


----------



## bndawgs

Got an email from rockler. They are opening a store not too far from me.


----------



## therealSteveN

I have a Rockler owned store in Cinci, about 30 miles. I like it down there. Sure better then the Cinci WoodCraft. In both cases it's the staff that makes the difference. My Fav though is Dayton WoodCraft.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, pfui. Had a little setback today, and I need to change up the order of operations to make things work. Glad I only have the prototype to throw away.


----------



## EricFai

Oh no, sure hat it when that happens.


----------



## pottz

ok 2nd swap item done ! waiting for the back order now.fingers crossed.


----------



## WoodenDreams

I had four things on backorder through Woodcraft. Ordered and paid for them in Aug 2021. Finally received them last week. You'd think they would let you know that they were out of stock at time of order. Good thing I didn't need them right away.


----------



## HokieKen

I ordered two carving gouges from Woodcraft in January 2021 and it's still on backorder. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find them anywhere else either so I'm just waiting.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

who is 2 A GHOST ? :<))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

One of the 2 that had to drop out


----------



## EarlS

I did get some more periphery work done on the swap project ideas. I should have my new bandsaw blade before progress pictures are due. All of these back order comments make me nervous.


----------



## pottz

> I did get some more periphery work done on the swap project ideas. I should have my new bandsaw blade before progress pictures are due. All of these back order comments make me nervous.
> 
> - EarlS


back order is the buzz word these days. i sell construction hardware and materials and in over 40 years ive never seen the shortages and price increases like now.i just ordered 2 truck loads of gun nails from over seas.current delivery date is late october early november and final cost is not gauranteed !!! bend over grab your ankles and say,yes may i have another please- LMAO !!!!


----------



## EricFai

That is hurting the construction industry. Wish I could retire.
Yes this is an understatement.


----------



## pottz

> That is hurting the construction industry. Wish I could retire.
> Yes this is an understatement.
> 
> - Eric


it's fricken crazy,construction in socal is on fire despite the price increases.all due to a shortage of housing.a big bubble is building though and i just hope and pray it's not a huge one.i wanna retire myself in less than 4 years.so lets get it over now and i go into retirement on a big upswing !


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, your shipping woes are unbelievable!
The other day I told you guys about ordering stuff to correct my grinding wheel, I made an order from here on Friday and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. It is a wood turning site, and although I don't have a lathe, maybe you might check out this site and see if there is something they have that would be useful to you. XOXO


----------



## EricFai

You do have a point there Pottz, I figure about 4 years myself. Unless I win the lottery.


----------



## pottz

> Wow, your shipping woes are unbelievable!
> The other day I told you guys about ordering stuff to correct my grinding wheel, I made an order from here on Friday and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. It is a wood turning site, and although I don t have a lathe, maybe you might check out this site and see if there is something they have that would be useful to you. XOXO
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah ive used them,great company.


----------



## pottz

> You do have a point there Pottz, I figure about 4 years myself. Unless I win the lottery.
> 
> - Eric


i dont play the lottery so i just gotta tough it out for a few more years.hopefully the stock market doesn't crash and wipe out half my retirement ?


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya Pottz, to win you need to play, I don't. I look at it as a poor man's game and wishful thinking. Now if someone wants to share their windfall. I gladly take it.


----------



## pottz

> I hear ya Pottz, to win you need to play, I don t. I look at it as a poor man s game and wishful thinking. Now if someone wants to share their windfall. I gladly take it.
> 
> - Eric


+1


----------



## RyanGi

Minimal shop time today, but I did get some good layout measurements confirmed and a couple basic mock-ups built for phase two of this here swap. We'll see what happens tomorrow. I've gotta pick up a couple small pieces, and I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to find them right away. Supply chain issues, ya know. But with gas prices what they are here in CA, I imagine if I can find them they're gonna be a million bucks each! Love this state…


----------



## Keebler1

Ive got a delima here. Took next week off to help with minuteman disasrer response. They have cancelled their deployment this coming week. Told my wife I was thinking about just staying home for the week and getting a bunch of stuff done in the garage. In reality sit on my ass for 3 or 4 days then complain i got nothing done. She started whining about me disrupting her week when i told her i might stay home. Should I call work and go to work, stay home and be nice and work in shop, stay home and be as big a disruption as i can cause she started whining about it?


----------



## RyanGi

> Ive got a delima here. Took next week off to help with minuteman disasrer response. They have cancelled their deployment this coming week. Told my wife I was thinking about just staying home for the week and getting a bunch of stuff done in the garage. In reality sit on my ass for 3 or 4 days then complain i got nothing done. She started whining about me disrupting her week when i told her i might stay home. Should I call work and go to work, stay home and be nice and work in shop, stay home and be as big a disruption as i can cause she started whining about it?
> 
> - Keebler1


Good Lord! If I had that option I'd burry myself in the shop for a week and only come out when they made me. My wife would probably have to come tell me it's dark out and time to go to bed! Lucky man you'd be to have a week of shop time…even just to putter!


----------



## EricFai

My better half would say stay home. And make plans. But I still get shop time, unless it requires a road trip.

As for the shipping issues. The few few times I had stuff shipped, it was no problem. 2 arrived in a few days and another was a week.


----------



## pottz

> Ive got a delima here. Took next week off to help with minuteman disasrer response. They have cancelled their deployment this coming week. Told my wife I was thinking about just staying home for the week and getting a bunch of stuff done in the garage. In reality sit on my ass for 3 or 4 days then complain i got nothing done. She started whining about me disrupting her week when i told her i might stay home. Should I call work and go to work, stay home and be nice and work in shop, stay home and be as big a disruption as i can cause she started whining about it?
> 
> - Keebler1


oh man your preachin to the choir keebs.whenever i take a day off she gets all pissed off im intruding on her time.then we get into "a discussion" about how im entitled to time off.i get 4 weeks a year and another week of sick and floater days.so you damn well know im gonna use em when "i want" ! she has gotten used to i use a lot of fridays off though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have something ordered from Lee Valley since Jan 13. It might actually ship next week since they pushed the back order date out only 5 days this time instead of a month.

Keebs I would take the week and get in the shop before the heat hits Texas.

My wife and I both work from home. Before that we both worked in the same office so we have been together essentially 24/7 for years and we are good to go. I'm lucky. She does have her hobby so she has a large craft room she enjoys and I have the shop so getting shop time is easy for me if I don't have to bother with the one kid I still have living at home.

Retirement for me is probably 14-15 years away. Hoping for 57 but likely will be 58 or 59 depending on how the world financials go the next decade and a half.


----------



## EricFai

That's a long ways to go Dave. There are times I wish I was younger, then I think retirement, don't want to go back.


----------



## pottz

> That s a long ways to go Dave. There are times I wish I was younger, then I think retirement, don t want to go back.
> 
> - Eric


true bud but remember were a lot closer to the end also !


----------



## Keebler1

Eric my wife do3snt make plans for me because she knows I will tell her no to them just because she made the plans without saying something and she cant go anywhere since she doesnt get vacation. Win win. Guess ill finish my swap items this week and make 1 bench i need to make for my printers


----------



## EricFai

This work stuff goes on how long?


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan have you built one of those seg easy sleds?


----------



## pottz

> This work stuff goes on how long?
> 
> - Eric


death bud,we just get to work for ourselves in the end,thats all !


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Pottz, but your probably right.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Pottz, but your probably right.
> 
> - Eric


sadly though im the worst toughest boss ive ever worked for-lmao!!!!! ill need to lighthen up when i retire i guess ?


----------



## DevinT

Got loads done on the swap today. It helps that my dad is *very* interested in what I am making.

I am being kind of hush hush about it though because it is for someone special and I designed something very unique. So unique I am not even sure what to call it as this is the first of its kind in existence. I searched google, YouTube, and other sites but didn't see anything like it.

So far things are going very well. It has 18 parts and I have finished preparing (physically) 10 of them so far. 7 of them are still being refined (digitally) before sending them to my Shaper Origin for cutting, but before that I have to prep a few pieces of stock.

If pace continues and I have not made any horrible miscalculations and the 1/16" but doesn't break on me (most worried about plunging it into Aluminum), then I should be right on track.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan have you built one of those seg easy sleds?
> 
> - Keebler1


Not yet. Let me know what angle wedges you want and I can probably make some this week if you need them.


----------



## Lazyman

> Here's a sneak peak. I'm not even in the swap but someone who I thought was but apparently isn't gave me this at dinner last night so I guess I win regardless. Been using it today adjusting drawers in my out of square pedestal for a desk I'm making. Don't ask me how it got out of square. It sat for 6 months while I had COVID and the crappy after affects. Now it's a struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 I guess one of these days I need to make one of these drivers to keep for myself.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I still use my prototype turning tools Nathan. I don't have one of those fancy sets.

You guys make it home or you half way there now?


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan one day this week we will have to get together and make a sled. I know its not your favorite thing to do but I could probably use the help on the precision side of things.


----------



## HokieKen

It's like my Kiridashis Nathan. I made the first pair 4 years or so ago. There are six sets floating around in various hands but I still don't have a pair ;-) I will say, each pair gets a little better and goes a little faster so by the time I make my keepers, I should have them pretty well refined ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'm on vacation in TN this week. So far, today is really Dragon by ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny. Got my 3d resin printer started, cast a screwdriver handle blank and some pen blanks so far this morning


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I swapped out some wood bits in the vacuum chamber this morning in my on going mission to get through all my burls laying around. After that I logged in to work like an animal.

Looking good Kenny. Hopefully it warms up enough to get the three bunnies project closer to completion.


----------



## EricFai

Neat Kenny, vacation time and carving during your down time.


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK found someone on facebook looking for dyed wood pen blanks. I sent them to your website and told them to contact you about your burls

Teaser pic time


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks, I don't have any up there. The dyed burls going to be a new thing I offer. They won't be in the website for awhile but I can sell on the side until then if they contact me.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Keebler1

The blanks you sent me look great.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks. I haven't turned a patriotic one (I need a name for that one) so I'm looking forward to see what you do with that one. I don't think I'll get one turned anytime soon.

I have a full schedule right now but Nathan handed me some green wood and I've honestly never turned green wood so I'm going to do my best to get some of that turned this week just as a fun evening thing. Maybe I can get a few small bowls done, I generally don't like turning bowls because I never have green wood and the AZ wood is killer being so hard and dry.


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure what kit im gonna put it on yet. Im thinking maybe woodcrafts tenacious kit. Its a single long tube click pen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking forward to seeing it. I honestly think it needs more glitter in the white section but I'm not sure. It looks pretty white on the cut side and I think it might need more character, not sure. So I'm definitely interested. Definitely one of the reasons it's not on the site yet.


----------



## DevinT

> DaveK found someone on facebook looking for dyed wood pen blanks. I sent them to your website and told them to contact you about your burls
> 
> Teaser pic time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


Narrator: Charlotte's Web, the sequel


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely does look like a web for sure. Resin has the long crazy strings, definitely fun to turn.


----------



## therealSteveN

Makes me think of a lot of static electricity, looks clingy.


----------



## DevinT

Questions: what constitutes a valid progress pic? Trying to decide when is a good time to send the progress pic. After I dimension the lumber? After I mill the stock? Or just get as far as I can and then take a pic on the 9th and hope it is far along enough?

I have 10 out 18 parts done already. Maybe that's already considered progress?


----------



## EarlS

Devin - I'll send a progress pic on the day it's due.


----------



## DevinT

Earl, that's what the plan was, but I see several folks have already sent progress photos. Very confident participants, indeed! I pretend to not presume that this moonshot is actually going to fly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Questions: what constitutes a valid progress pic?


That's kind of up to the guy running the swap. I've had progress pictures of finished projects, and ones of a pile of lumber (at least it wasn't a still-standing tree). I think somewhere between those is best, but it also has to do with how confident you are.

If you're certain you've got enough progress to know you can finish your project on time, you're definitely ready to send the picture.

If there's still some major facet of your project to sort out, and there's still time left, hold off on the pic.

Me, I made major progress today, but it was all building a jig for the bandsaw so I can slice irregularly-shaped objects in half lengthwise fairly accurately. I'm now pretty sure I can pull off the project that's in my brain.

Teasers:


----------



## EricFai

I needed ti get mine completed way before the ship date. I be headed out of town again. .


----------



## Keebler1

Devin if you are confident you will have something to ship wether its what you are currently planning or not let me know. I will mark you down. Only have 1 person in the swap that I am concerned with now since I am not too familiar with him.


----------



## Keebler1

Pen blanks i cast today. Cant wait to see one of these on a pen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You get good Color separation in your swirls Keebs. Something I haven't really attempted but I don't make solid resin blanks. I have to have some wood of some sort in there somewhere.


----------



## Keebler1

I pour the blanks in a 5.25×5.25 block mold. Pour colors one at a time but alternate between them and then take a stir stick and swirl them around. I wait till around 100 degf or a little hotter to start pouring.


----------



## Keebler1

Ordered 2 of the artemis kits from bullseye and one came in with the spring bent.


----------



## pottz

> Pen blanks i cast today. Cant wait to see one of these on a pen
> 
> - Keebler1


not a big fan of resin pens,but i do like the ones that mike is talking about.gotta be some wood in there.those are real pretty though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I ordered several kits Keebs and two didn't have springs. They took car of me quickly. Good little business.


----------



## Keebler1

Yea i emailed her about it. Its not like springs are expensive and if it were a cheaper kit i would just buy a set to have but for $20 they can send me one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Pen blanks i cast today. Cant wait to see one of these on a pen
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> not a big fan of resin pens,but i do like the ones that mike is talking about.gotta be some wood in there.those are real pretty though.
> 
> - pottz


I dont mind resin in there but there has to be wood. Sometimes it's hard to get enough character in the wood to make it splash on a small pen. The dyed burl I recently did looks similar to resin without any resin at all. Definitely flashy, I like it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those kits aren't cheap but they also aren't cheap. Solid steel or brass, well machined and they look good. Imo it's a decent value for the $.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Keebler.. If it's me that your not sure of… I was in the Mallet Swap 2019. I have all the materials to start the current swap project. I need to finish ten more wooden urns, before I can start the Swap project. Or currently, my progress pictures will only be pics of 2×2 hickory boards (I guess my teaser is, I'm using hickory).


----------



## WoodenDreams

I have always saved all the small springs (put them in a small container) from stuff before I threw out something that had springs. Have quite a large selection of small springs. Every once and awhile I'll have a small spring needed. or cut one shorter to get the length needed.


----------



## Keebler1

It was you woodendreams. I thought I remembered your handle but wasnt sure. Its been a while since I ran that swap. You are sure youll get it done on time correct? If so I still need progress pics from everyone but I will mark you down and send out recipients.


----------



## Keebler1

Well started turning one of my resin casts in a 3d blank and im not sure if i had air pockets or what but I blew a couple holes in the blank where the resin came out. Gonna try again tomorrow less aggressive once the CA glue has time to cure. Hopefully it turns ok the rest of the way. It still looks good so I have no problem giving it to my victim.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Keebler.. I'll send progress pics next week. I'll have the swap projects done next week also.


----------



## Keebler1

All good no rush


----------



## EarlS

looks like swap recipient information is being sent out. I got mine - thanks Keebs

First time I've had 2 recipients for a swap though - I thought Kenny and Dave K were sitting this one out?? They must be 2 & 13 but chose to remain anonymous. Guess I'd better find some corn for Kenny.


----------



## Keebler1

I just sent recipient information. Lets hold off shipping till after everyone has a P just in case but I am pretty confident in this group. If you didnt get your recipient email me or private message and let me know. If you dont have a P by your name in the swap thread let me know you are definitely good to make shipping by email please. Just want to ensure nothing slips through the cracks and everyone gets something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I slipped some extra goodies in Keebs last order and told him to give you my name Earl. I figured you wouldn't notice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Duplicate


----------



## Keebler1

I have finished 2 items. Waiting on a drill bit for one and will have the final one done in about an hr or so


----------



## EricFai

Received, thanks. Mine should ship early, due to me heading out if town again after Easter.


----------



## pottz

stll waiting on a b/o item for #3 maybe have to reorder from another company !


----------



## pottz

got my recipient,he hasn't done too much to me in the past so i can hold off on the boobie trap i had planned !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the warning Pottz. Now whom ever will open with caution. You ruined the surprise.


----------



## Keebler1

I got item #3 done but broke part of it. Thats ok replacement parts are easy to come by


----------



## DevinT

Cutting some prototype pieces out of 3/16" thick hardboard today.


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like jewelers screwdriver. Being that small.


----------



## DevinT

Significant progress.

+ Came up with idea on March 8th
+ Bought supplies March 9th
+ Supplies arrived March 14th
+ Started working on Shaper Origin files March 18th
+ Finished work on Shaper Origin files March 28th

Just uploaded the 8 files to Shaper Hub and I have the hardboard loaded and clamped down to start testing the cut files to see if everything assembles correctly before moving on to the harder materials.


----------



## DevinT

When I get to the metals, I'm going to try a new technique for boring super tiny holes. I'm going to try pecking with a 60-degree V-bit to 0.074" DOC (which won't penetrate the metal completely but will open it up to the diameter I need at 0.086") and then come in peck it out with a 1/16" bit then helix it out to the final diameter of 0.086".

Probably being overly cautious, but trying to hit the target diameter bang-on for an RC2 fit, and also, I can't afford (time-wise) to break too many bits. I *might* be able to break one (maybe two) bits and still make the ship time, but I've never tried to bore such a tiny hole through such thick metal before. This is where a milling machine would come in *real* handy right about now, but I have confidence the Shaper Origin can do it if I am careful enough (with larger bits I am not so cautious-I'll take 50-thou DOC passes using a 1/4" dia. AlTiN bit no problem).


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the warning Pottz. Now whom ever will open with caution. You ruined the surprise.
> 
> - Eric


dang eric you sayin people fear me ? :-/


----------



## EricFai

Not at all Pottz, they just might not to have all the shaving explode in the house. If that happened in my house the better half would have a fit about the dust cloud. Of course she does that if I come in a sit in the chair when I come in from the shop.


----------



## pottz

> Not at all Pottz, they just might not to have all the shaving explode in the house. If that happened in my house the better half would have a fit about the dust cloud. Of course she does that if I come in a sit in the chair when I come in from the shop.
> 
> - Eric


hey i know better whenever i get something from someone here i always open in the garage-lol.


----------



## EricFai

That would probably be good. I know there are a few jokers here, but I really don't think anyone would really ship shavings.

Let me rephrase that, Devin will. I remember the plane swap last year. But it was all good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

One swap I had Kenny as my recipient. I had everything in that box from a set of turning tools, to loads of glitter ready to make a mess, hand sanitizer, a little game of some sort, can't remember everything, it was probably four years ago maybe??….was a good time.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, now you have started it. Everyone is going to be thinking on how to make their package extra special. Lol.


----------



## RyanGi

Oh god, glitter…


----------



## EricFai

I have rigged cards with a wound up rubber band and glitter. Fun times, at least for some.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was hoping he would open it in the living room so his wife would flip out on him but he didn't. I know I put numbered envelopes in there so he had to go through the package in order, everything was wrapped in order and there was glitter in at least one envelope. That package was packed full. Was seriously fun to put it all together and once I saw "delivered" on the usps app I was giggling like a school girl waiting to hear from him.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I should have done that Eric! Where were you when I needed you?


----------



## RyanGi

Who knew salty woodworkers had such a devious side?....oh wait…ok, good to know…(mental notes) open everything outside and downwind…


----------



## RyanGi

Work trip for a couple days, but I got the last couple pieces I needed into the shop today for phase 2 of this here swap…looking forward to getting back to it in a couple days!


----------



## DevinT

> That would probably be good. I know there are a few jokers here, but I really don t think anyone would really ship shavings.
> 
> Let me rephrase that, Devin will. I remember the plane swap last year. But it was all good.
> 
> - Eric


Hehe.

I've got a fresh box of shavings for this swap ^_^ so make sure to check the sender before you open.


----------



## pottz

> I have rigged cards with a wound up rubber band and glitter. Fun times, at least for some.
> 
> - Eric


my brother did that with a birthday card a few years back.wife was not too happy with the mess.i thought it was funny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got it Keebler. I can send progress pictures if you need them but I would like to make more progress.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got my recipient's name. Thanks, Keebs! Weird how so many of us got AZDave, and he's not even part of the swap!

Zero shop time today, but I did get three AZ Cypress trees bought and planted (digging in caliche is no fun, let me tell you) and had an electrician by to put in a dedicated 20A outlet so my table saw won't pop the breaker every time I turn it on.










Also got two of the three junipers bought that are going in next to my shop, but they'll get stuck in the ground tomorrow. Or mañana.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is a great shipping tube for screwdrivers. Just sayin'.


----------



## pottz

> Here is a great shipping tube for screwdrivers. Just sayin .
> 
> - Lazyman


nathan maybe we could get a group buy on those and save some money ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan why did you let everyone know what Im sending.


----------



## duckmilk

$25 for a glitter bomb?



> Got my recipient's name. Thanks, Keebs! Weird how so many of us got AZDave, and he's not even part of the swap!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hey, I'm not in the swap either. I feel left out somehow.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont worry duck your glitter bomb is on the way


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bring on the swap items and the glitter!!! Sounds like a good swap for me! Lots of packages coming.


----------



## pottz

> Dont worry duck your glitter bomb is on the way
> 
> - Keebler1


ill send one also,we gotta share the love.


----------



## pottz

well #3 is still on b/o so placed another order with another company,then saw something cool so now it's gonna be 4 projects.hey no big deal all 4 only cost me 1.95 with tax and shipping. nothing too good for swappers ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, if you keep having those back order issues, you will be all set for the next swap.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, if you keep having those back order issues, you will be all set for the next swap.
> 
> - Eric


already having sweet dreams about kennys beer/bbq swap,this is just to tide me over.


----------



## therealSteveN

Plan to be opening my box outside. Glitter bombs, sheesh.

Seeing a break in the Honey Do's in the next few days. Probably will be just in time to start mowing grass. I really don't have a clue how I did it all when I worked.


----------



## EarlS

A few swaps back, I sent Kenny an IA glitter bomb (corn). IIRC he said that it was the best looking stuff in the box.

I spent most of my shop time last night staring at all of the sanding I need to do on the swap items. Ugh. I did manage to glue a threaded brass insert into a piece of wood as a test to see if it will stay together or if I need different glue. Anyone have good idea on how to keep the glue out of the threads?


----------



## EricFai

Earl, coat the threads with Vaseline, glue will not bond. Just be careful not to get the parts which need to be glued.


----------



## EarlS

Does that work with CA?


----------



## EricFai

Not sure about that, you could try a sample with a small bolt. Works with epoxy.


----------



## HokieKen

Do you have a tap for those threads earl? Just chase them after gluing. You can also pack the threads with silly putty. It can be a pain to get out sometimes though.


----------



## Lazyman

I do not normally glue in threaded inserts. Does your design require that they be glued in?

When glue in threads is a problem, I usually just screw a bolt in and out quickly to clear the glue from the threads before it sets. Just don't linger. It helps if there is some extra dept below the insert to push the unset glue into. I have also run a tap into the threads to clear out any dried glue.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know if I have glued in a threaded insert either. You could tape the outside and throw some regular paste wax in there then wash your hands, Remove the tape and then glue the insert in. You don't even have to really clean the wax out.


----------



## Keebler1

Wasnt thinking when you first asked about the threaded insert but I use this with my pen tubes to keep the epoxy out. Just leave the sheet in the box and press down while spinning and it will fill the hole. Dave reminded me of the wax I use.


----------



## DevinT

When I was building my last plane, I initially did not glue in threaded inserts and that was a mistake that had to be corrected after initial testing.

If I took a bolt and sunk the head all the way down to the point that I locked the head to the face of the insert (socket cap screw to be precise), attempting to remove said bolt also removed the threaded insert.

I epoxy all my threaded inserts on every project since discovering that the insert can become tidally locked to the bolt with enough pressure to unseat the insert when backing out the bolt.

I use a thick epoxy, JB Kwik Weld steel reinforced epoxy with a hold strength of about 4250 PSI and a set time of only a few minutes. It is quite viscous and have never had a problem with it invading the inner threads. I just bore a hole to the insert core diameter plus a few thou (depending on the wood hardness) and then drive the insert, then back it out, then apply epoxy to the hole, and drive the insert back in.


----------



## therealSteveN

Most threaded inserts have the threads on the inner portion. I've always run a bolt into the threads, and used the bolt to insert the insert into the barrel/chamber/hole with my epoxy on the outside of the insert. 1/2 hour later I use a wrench to back the bolt out, and break any bond that is starting to form between insert, and the bolt.

The first time I didn't and just tried to push the epoxied insert in without a bolt on it. That ended badly. Epoxy doesn't seem to understand where you want it to go.


----------



## DevinT

Hmmm. Never had that problem with JB Kwik Weld steel reinforced epoxy. Stinks like mad, but stays where I put it.


----------



## EarlS

The holes a just a tad loose which is OK since the threaded inserts have to be installed with a flat head screwdriver (since this is a screwdriver swap) and the tab on top of the threads breaks off with very little torque.

I'll check the test one tonight and see if it holds and if I can still get the thumb screw (6-32) to go in. If not, wax inside the insert looks like a good option


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's how I've always done it. The threaded inserts I buy all have a hex key. I usually wax the outside of the insert and thread it in. Can't imagine how anything would pull them out unless it's in pine maybe? Seems like once it's in, it's in well. So maybe those having issues have a larger hole than needed?


----------



## DevinT

My threaded inserts were 1/4-20×7/8" and in Black Walnut. All that was necessary to pull them out was to torque a cap head bolt down to them and then try to remove the bolt. I figured it would just be best when sending it to someone else to just epoxy the thing in place (on the off chance they did not have the correct size hex wrench to put the insert back in)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I totally believe you Devin, I just haven't ever had that issue. I've been lucky I guess.


----------



## DevinT

Teaser time …

12" x 12" 6061 aluminum precision ground to 0.1" (+/- 0.0005)

The 2 x F-clamps are backed-up by CA glue + painters tape on the other side (not shown), which should ensure that the pieces don't fly off when released on the last pass.

This is going to get interesting real fast.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another day with no shop time for me, but we got the last of the plants we bought yesterday into the ground, and got yesterday's trees all tied off so the spring winds won't tip them over (or snap them off).

Here are the two sea-green junipers next to the shop. There will be a third one in the hole in the middle, but they have to replenish their stocks at the nursery so we can buy more.










They're close enough that they should grow together to form a nearly solid wall of green.


----------



## Lazyman

I've never had a threaded insert come loose. In fact once they are in, it is very hard to get them back out. I use a bolt with a jam nut to install threaded inserts. Sometimes I use threaded rod and chuck the rod into my drill press to ensure that it goes in straight. I just turn the chuck by hand while using the feed to apply pressure. Once it is started, I will unchuck the rod and use a wrench on the jam nut to drive it home. Of course if they have hex socket at the top you can simply use that instead of the bolt and jam nut. Note that you should look up the specs for the inserts you are using. They usually tell you what size hole to drill and it varies by the type and maker of the insert. Also note that you will get the best results if you use the right type of insert for the type of wood. Hard vs. soft woods require different types of inserts with different types of thread.

If you have a bunch of them to insert or use them frequently, a jig like this might be worth making.


----------



## DevinT

Yeeeeehaw! Giddy up!

Successfully bored a 0.086" dia. through-hole in 6061 aluminum today, using nothing but bits designed for wood (no special coatings like ZrN or AlTiN). Just two cheap bits … a 60-degree V-groove bit and a 1/16" diameter up-cut spiral. Pecked the center of the hole with the V-groove bit down to 0.074" to open the edge up to desired 0.086" then swapped out for the 1/16" bit and plunged in 0.020" increments with a 0.005" offset and then came back in with 0" offset.

The result was a deliciously snug fit on the brass pin that needed to go through said hole in aluminum.

All-in-all, a super successful day. Well, except for when I went in for a 0.005" clean-up pass on the outer perimeter (having already cut all the way through) and half-way 'round the piece got chucked across the room. Luckily no damage and one side just has 0.005" extra that I can sand away.

Two more pieces to cut before I send in progress pics. Five more pieces to cut in-total before the prototype is fully functional, and after all that is done, I have to re-cut a number of pieces in the final materials (unless of course the recipient is a huge fan of hardboard and OSB)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my teaser ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

After 12 moonshine samples and a few cider samples, all the kids seem more tolerable.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny. Just got my cameo 4 pro. Dang this is a big machine. Here is what I got cut so far and only messed up with a free piece of vinyl.


----------



## DevinT

Is a Cameo 4 Pro comparable to, say, a cricut? I know nothing of these machines


----------



## Keebler1

Cameo 4 is cricut competutir. There are a couple of things the cameo cant do that cricut can but cameo is cheaper and comes with the ability to use a roll without having to buy an additional piece. Also the cameo 4 pro has 24" cut width the crocut is 12 or 13" i believe


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, after a few kids are always more tolerant.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs my wife uses a cricut almost daily. It can go 13". She likes it. She also has the Brother brand competitor she uses less but she still finds uses. I've never heard of the one you have. 24" is a big pallet. Seems like a nice machine.

Kenny I can totally drink a good cider. That sounds great right now actually.


----------



## Keebler1

It is made by silhouette. I have a friend who has a couple of cricuts and a silhouette and ge said he prefers the silhouette over the cricut.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I imagine it's a solid machine. I'm clueless about that stuff. I leave that stuff to my wife's craft room. If I need anything cut, I just tell her. She gets far fewer requests from me than I do from her.


----------



## duckmilk

I didn't join this swap because of time limitations and travel.

But, I also couldn't decide which item to make. Which would you choose?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's easy Duck, never had a left handed screwdriver AND it's more money so it must be better. Duh


----------



## DevinT

I'll take a glass hammer, please.


----------



## duckmilk

Do you want the glass nails to go with it?


----------



## DevinT

Nah, ... works much better with rubber nails.


----------



## therealSteveN

> After 12 moonshine samples and a few cider samples, all the kids seem more tolerable.
> 
> - HokieKen


That made me almost fall out of my chair, Funny Kenny.

Gatlinburg is a nice weekend trip for us, that looks like to much fun to miss, sent to trip planning coordinator.


----------



## duckmilk

I also thought about copying this design from LJ NinjaAssassin.


----------



## DevinT

After 12 hours with the kids, a few moonshine samples and a few cider samples seems more tolerable.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, after a few kids are always more tolerant.
> 
> - Eric


few what,dozen ?


----------



## pottz

> That's easy Duck, never had a left handed screwdriver AND it's more money so it must be better. Duh
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


hey ya get what you pay for right.cost more gotta be better ?


----------



## pottz

> I also thought about copying this design from LJ NinjaAssassin.
> 
> - duckmilk


good because ive already snagged that one.but the surprise will be the enhancements ive made !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I did a little warm up work before sampling the local liquid cuisine. We forged some RR spike knives at a local forge. It was a lot of fun. Nit an immersive experience at all but what you get to do in an hour for $85 makes it a good value. My 10 year old grandson got to forge one from a nail too. I think it was the greatest thing he's ever done


----------



## pottz

> I did a little warm up work before sampling the local liquid cuisine. We forged some RR spike knives at a local forge. It was a lot of fun. Nit an immersive experience at all but what you get to do in an hour for $85 makes it a good value. My 10 year old grandson got to forge one from a nail too. I think it was the greatest thing he's ever done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


thats damn cool kenny,the knife and the experience with grandson.


----------



## DevinT

That's FANTASTIC Kenny!

My father worked for UPRR for 40+ years
Like his father, who worked for 40+ years on the railroad (also at UPRR)
Like *his* father, who worked for 40+ years on the railroad (on the Sioux Line)

So that is damned cool!

I often have fantasies about rolling up to the rail yard down the street when no one is looking and cutting myself some of the decommissioned rail that have lying in a rusty pile next to rotten old ties. I like to get my hands on all manner of RR (especially UPRR) gear. I have lanterns, work gloves, tie slats, beacons, hats, rail saw blades, but oddly only one spike and no rail. Meanwhile, my dad has a 5-foot long section of Rail and a great many spikes including ones made into various things like knives.


----------



## EricFai

Way cool, Gatlinburg is just over the mountian from me. Sounds like a road trip coming up. We went to Brison City a few years back, and rode the Great Smoky Mountian Railway. The tickets we chose was for the dinner car, very relaxing. And they had a still in the car to.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like a lot of fun Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

It was a blast and we got some cool knives to boot. If anyone goes to the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area, I definitely recommend it. There are a few forges that do lessons but I was really pleased with how they ran the show at Iron Mountain and you can check the owner out on Forged in Fire episodes. He was there today but wasn't doing any of the dirty work himself. The guy who helped us said in the peak of summer tourism some days they crank out 300 blades/day which is kinda mind blowing. But in under an hour you get a highly finished, sharp and perfectly useable knife and get to hammer it out yourself. They definitely have their art down to a science to run that volume and do it so well.


----------



## therealSteveN

Well I'll be a drunk knife maker. Looks like a road trip. ))

Spent most of the afternoon getting after some wood with hand tools. I'll tell ya a lathe sometimes makes a lot of sense.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty spiffy, Kenny!

Trying to decide if I'm going to try and harvest some juniper today from branches my neighbor "limbed up" over the past week (the neighborhood "spring cleanup" dumpster arrives on Monday) or whether I'll just pass on it. Was trying to buy a gallon of "oops paint" from the local hardware store yesterday for painting log ends, but the owner was having some sort of crisis and didn't have time to deal with me. Looked like there were maybe a half-dozen chunks of limb long enough and straight enough that they'd be worth messing with. But I've just about maxed out my green-wood-storage-area, and my sweetie isn't too keen with me piling branches up outside next to the shop, so I either need to do some real cleaning or turn last year's limbs into boards.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It was a blast and we got some cool knives to boot. If anyone goes to the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area, I definitely recommend it. There are a few forges that do lessons but I was really pleased with how they ran the show at Iron Mountain and you can check the owner out on Forged in Fire episodes. He was there today but wasn't doing any of the dirty work himself. The guy who helped us said in the peak of summer tourism some days they crank out 300 blades/day which is kinda mind blowing. But in under an hour you get a highly finished, sharp and perfectly useable knife and get to hammer it out yourself. They definitely have their art down to a science to run that volume and do it so well.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, we make a trip or two down there a couple times a year. Always have a great time. I never did the forge thing but have always meant to. I do hit the moonshine places though. Nice samples and I always meet some characters there. Usually have to haul a case back to the car afterwards. They have a great military discount. Have fun there buddy.


----------



## PCDub

> After 12 moonshine samples and a few cider samples, all the kids seem more tolerable.
> 
> - HokieKen


So… you're giving children liquor?? And they LET you?


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, the ash cedar (AKA Mountain Cedar) we have down here is very nice to turn. It is relatively hard for a softwood species and even small branches with little heartwood yield some pretty nice handles and such. I say grab some more!


----------



## EarlS

> That's easy Duck, never had a left handed screwdriver AND it's more money so it must be better. Duh
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I'm looking for a metric left handed flat head screw driver - anyone???

BTW - I'm definitely going to make a jig to install the threaded brass inserts. Still waiting for the bandsaw blade to ship…..


----------



## pottz

> After 12 moonshine samples and a few cider samples, all the kids seem more tolerable.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> So… you re giving children liquor?? And they LET you?
> 
> - PCDub


hey once they can hold a beer by themself im good with it.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave turn that green wood into pen blanks. Takes less space to store and they make great blanks. You can always donate or sell what you dont want.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would be embarrassed to show my personal stash of pen blanks. All cut and stored nicely ready to go. Just need a couple hundred pen kits to throw them on, not to mention the blanks I continuously make. It's horrible really.


----------



## Keebler1

Me too. I dont have as much but have a bunch. DaveK I am making pen blanks and collecting some to ship to a guy whose turning club turns pens for vets. Woodcraft donates slimline pen kits and he normally supplies the blanks from his offcuts. Waiting to get a box full before I ship them


----------



## EarlS

Pen blanks are just the right size to use as smoke chips in the green egg. I force myself to purge out the scrap bin every couple months. Otherwise, I get wrapped up in making inlay drawer fronts and panels rather than making usable furniture.


----------



## pottz

ive got more blanks than ill use in my lifetime.back when i got started i got in a buying binge on ebay,became an obsession.at least i dont need to buy more.but whenevrer ive got a cool piece of wood i tend to make more blanks.i need help !!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. The one-seed juniper that grows around here is… interesting stuff to work with.










That lowest, nearly horizontal branch looks like it's got some useful lumber in it, right? But while it's over 6" thick up-down, when you crawl under the tree to cut it off, it's only about 3" thick in the other direction, and it's made up of three branches twining together, so there are bark inclusions which will make it challenging to work with.

I'm going to walk along the piles of branches my neighbor already cut off, but I'm not even going to bother to bring the truck, or even a wheelbarrow. Pretty sure from the forty or fifty branches he cut, I'll have an armload of useful stuff.


----------



## Lazyman

Interesting to work with pieces are my favorite things to turn. I get bored if it doesn't threaten to explode at some point. The more gnarled the better. Bark inclusions often make for some interesting grain patterns and resulting voids and cracks just give you places to add inlays.


----------



## Lazyman

I have never turned a pen. I bought a starter kit a few years ago and never used it. The closest I've come were a couple of seam rippers


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pens are the equivalent to instant gratification in the workshop. I don't think there's a quicker project from start to finish and if you need a gift you can pound one out in no time.

Some kits are cheap and kind of suck like a slim line, some are super nice with really nice refills like rollerball kits which you can swap G2 refills into which is a really nice pen.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, that might be fun, but between the big pile of cholla I need to get cleaned for use in a future bowl, and the half-dozen branches of juniper from last year, I'm starting to get pointed questions about how much of it is going in the community dumpster next week…


----------



## JohnMcClure

I give up - 60 posts in 24 hours! Posting this just to reset to bottom of the thread!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a mistake John. You missed out on some insanely helpful topics. Everything from left handed screwdrivers, glass hammers and pen turning. Also DaveP about to become homeless over a pile of twigs. Some serious stuff happening here.


----------



## pottz

not as bad as mokes workshop-136 posts in one day.go away for a few hours and your lost.


----------



## Lazyman

DaveP will never be homeless. He can live in his shop, using the wood pile to fashion a rustic style bed using bailing wire joinery.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Baling wire?
My favorite method of joinery!
After this elegance:


















Dont you just love how the screw heads complement the knotty pine?


----------



## Lazyman

I just realized that I used the wrong form of bale. I guess bailing wire might get him out of jail?

I can see a few spots you missed where you could have added more screws, John. ;-)


----------



## DevinT

Goals: my swap recipient throws out all tools similar to mine and solely uses the new tool


----------



## Keebler1

Devin your tool may be so nice your recipient frames it


----------



## RyanGi

> Goals: my swap recipient throws out all tools similar to mine and solely uses the new tool
> 
> - DevinT


Wow! Sounds magical!


----------



## EricFai

Keebler has a point there.


----------



## DevinT

Shoot! LoL


----------



## EarlS

I have to admit I have a few "show" tools that don't get used very often. I saved some room in the drawers on the new work bench for future swap items.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I made quite a bit of progress yesterday. I may make it after all.


----------



## HokieKen

Even if it did become a sole-source tool for me, I'm unlikely to get rid of any tools Devin ;-) I'm excited to see what you have brewing though!


----------



## Lazyman

Es


> Even if it did become a sole-source tool for me,* I'm unlikely to get rid of any tools* Devin ;-) I'm excited to see what you have brewing though!
> 
> - HokieKen


Especially if they say Millers Falls on them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not even 9am, and I've already got a box ready to mail, just not for the swap. A buddy broke the handle on his hammer, so I made a new one. Got the head in the mail last night and fitted the handle to the hammer this morning.










Straight-grained ash, so even though it's a little thin, it should hold up well.


----------



## DevinT

Dave, hearing that about ash gives me great confidence about putting some ash in my swap project. Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek

As long as the ring-porous nature of ash doesn't give you troubles, ash is a pretty dang good choice where strength is needed, Devin. Chair and table legs and tool handles.

This one has a little grain-runout as you can see, but not very much, and it's almost dead-straight in the other direction. But I had to bandsaw it out of the board at an angle to get the straight grain. That's ok, the short triangular pieces will make shorter handles (for turning saws or screwdrivers?) and I got four prime handles like this, plus four with slightly more grain run-out that I can still use for chair spindles or something.

As for the pores, I grain filled this with shellac and sanding dust enough that it shouldn't get grimy looking too fast. If you don't do that, ash can pick up quite a bit of grunge in use.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

found another beer to send in swap :<))))))))


----------



## DevinT

Hahaha, swash-BOCK-ler, LoL ^_^


----------



## Lazyman

Nice looking handle, Dave. Done with spokeshave?


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan dont forget to email me your logo when you get a chance.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Nathan. Mostly a spokeshave, but as I mentioned, bandsawed out of a board at an angle to get straight grain, and trimmed with a knife to get the fit in the handle exact.


----------



## HokieKen

Last day of vacation :-( But I've been left with no kids for the afternoon


----------



## Keebler1

Thats nice Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like you'll be chasing your tail there with that bottle there.

Have fun man, no kids is nice.


----------



## pottz

> Last day of vacation :-( But I've been left with no kids for the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


looks like your all set for a great afternoon kenny !


----------



## therealSteveN

> found another beer to send in swap :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, thats a good one. Long John Silvers beer.

Like a Lummox I looked it up. I keep forgetting the date.

"LOUISVILLE, Ky., April 1, 2022 /PRNewswire/-For the first time, you can crack open a crisp, ice-cold beer to pair with any of Long John Silver's classic menu items. Swashbockler, the national seafood company's first beverage alcohol refreshment, is a malty bock beer brewed with their signature malt vinegar to celebrate the end of Lenten season"

Kenny, that looks good.

Dave that handle looks like a wiry bastiage. Ought to do what it's meant for.


----------



## RyanGi

> Last day of vacation :-( But I've been left with no kids for the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That's an awesome looking afternoon right there Kenny! I'm jealous!


----------



## RyanGi

Anyone have a process they like for polishing metal powder once added to epoxy for an inlay pour? Also looking for tried and true ratios if anyone has one they like.


----------



## Keebler1

All sanded ready for a ca finish. Looking good so far. Great looking blank. Yall go get one from Dave before he puts them on his site and sells out.


----------



## Keebler1

What I did on my vacation this week


----------



## EarlS

1/4" bandsaw blade arrived last night so I'm back on track as long as I don't break it before I get the main swap item cut out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking forward to seeing some CA on that and if any of the sparkles show up.


----------



## Keebler1

Did you add glitter to that Dave? I just use liquid metal dye from divine pigments in mine. Also you got your mix right. I didnt paint the inside of the blank and cant see the tube


----------



## Keebler1

Lagunas latest and greatest tech. Pedal powered lathe


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah I wanted it so people wouldn't have to paint tubes but I also didn't want to just have plain white which might actually look better. Really unsure until I turn one which I haven't done yet. Which is why they aren't on the site yet.

I'll have to look into that liquid metal dye.


----------



## Keebler1

What kind of dye or powder did you use? Only thing I would do a little different at this point is maybe yhe next batch have a little more wood there for the longer 1 piece tubes but it looks nice so far


----------



## EricFai

Looks like your have a great day there Kenny.

Dave, handle for hammer looks good.

Keebler, good colors in the turning and the cabinet looks good.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler, what's the top on that cabinet?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser pic just finished today. Mailing Monday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In the continuing saga of avoiding working on the swap project, this afternoon I replaced the battery in one of my watches. Not only does the god of tiny parts smile on watchmakers, but living in a desert means that the plastic insulating sheet that's supposed to remain below the battery sticks to damn near everything but the place it's supposed to be. Whew.


----------



## DevinT

Picked up some Gaboon Ebony today


----------



## pottz

> Picked up some Gaboon Ebony today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


oooh la la dev. these teases are makin me hope you got me ? no i probably get kenny…...............that means lots of beer and weapons that will kill ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster lets hold off on shipping for a bit until everyone has a P by their name. Things can still happen.

John that top is a counter top my wife bought cheap because of some slight damage andnit turned out to be the right size


----------



## pottz

> Woodmaster lets hold off on shipping for a bit until everyone has a P by their name. Things can still happen.
> 
> John that top is a counter top my wife bought cheap because of some slight damage andnit turned out to be the right size
> 
> - Keebler1


thanks i was just gonna ask about ship times.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just noticed your cabinet. What's the cabinet for Keebs?

You get CA on that pen yet?


----------



## Keebler1

I put ca on before dinner will polish it up tomorrow afternoon. The bench/cabinet is for my resin 3d printer and wash cure station. Still have to put a hutch on it but it is done enough to bring inside.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler was playing hookie from his shop today. He spent the afternoon at my shop while my CNC helped to make a Wedgie sled to assist in future swap projects. It just occurred to me that I didn't take any pictures so he will have to share once he gives it a try.


----------



## pottz

> Keebler was playing hookie from his shop today. He spent the afternoon at my shop while my CNC helped to make a Wedgie sled to assist in future swap projects. It just occurred to me that I didn t take any pictures so he will have to share once he gives it a try.
> 
> - Lazyman


hmmm….so no evidence your saying ? i guess we'll have to see what keebs says ?


----------



## Keebler1

First wedgie printing to go along with the sled Nathan and I just made. Will jave a test pic tomorrow


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Keebler.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have no idea what a wedgie sled is I don't think. You guys keep talking about it but I'm lost.


----------



## pottz

> I have no idea what a wedgie sled is I don't think. You guys keep talking about it but I'm lost.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1 please explain guys.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think that's when you go sledding down a hill and catch your pants on a tree stump, Dave. Wedgie on a sled.


----------



## pottz

> I think that's when you go sledding down a hill and catch your pants on a tree stump, Dave. Wedgie on a sled.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


*LMAO !*


----------



## RyanGi

It's a sled for cutting accurate segments on a table saw to create rings for segmented turning.

Really cool!

https://www.segeasy.com/wedgiesledplan2.pdf


----------



## Keebler1

Wedgie came out nice. Unfortunately the peraon who made it was an idiot when he sliced it and it wont work cause seam will mess up the sled. I may be able to sand it down but printing another single color with seam on the back.


----------



## pottz

> It's a sled for cutting accurate segments on a table saw to create rings for segmented turning.
> 
> Really cool!
> 
> https://www.segeasy.com/wedgiesledplan2.pdf
> 
> - RyanGi


hmm gotta save this because i wanna do segmented bowls some day soon .


----------



## pottz

> Wedgie came out nice. Unfortunately the peraon who made it was an idiot when he sliced it and it wont work cause seam will mess up the sled. I may be able to sand it down but printing another single color with seam on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


damn idiot !!!!! ) ill bet he's not though ?


----------



## Woodmaster1

> First wedgie printing to go along with the sled Nathan and I just made. Will jave a test pic tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


I used my 3D printer at the school where I taught and printed a disc to do open segments. I use my Incra setup for regular segment cutting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent! Super handy jig I bet!


----------



## EricFai

A jig for open segments could be next in a build. Just need to figure out a decent angle or max pieces to put in the ring. Not sure if I could do one that would accommodate a variety of angles. Time for research.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - give me a "P". If you need pics I can send them to you.

Hopefully this weekend will be more productive than the last week. It helps that the work bench is finally complete. Now I just need to stay focused on swap work and not get distracted by the other projects.

There is a lot of fussy sanding in my future - ughh… It's the only way to make really fine dust for the glitter bomb.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I did some glue up last night. Now for some touch up and finishing work and I'll be good to go. Going to take a day or two, (or three) to get that done. I was struggling for awhile (as usual) but now I'm feeling better about things.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We're going shopping for staples for the food pantry and more plants for me to put in the ground. Tomorrow will probably be actually putting those plants in the ground, since it's supposed to be nice.

I really should know better than to sign up for a spring swap. There's always too much yard work, and I end up feeling as though I'm half-assing the swap. Or I stress out because I get crunched for time.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave dont stress about it. You do great work and there is plenty of time left to finish.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're retired Dave! The working Schmucks have spring clean up, yard work and a 40 hour a week commitment! Retirement has made you soft buddy.


----------



## pottz

> We're going shopping for staples for the food pantry and more plants for me to put in the ground. Tomorrow will probably be actually putting those plants in the ground, since it's supposed to be nice.
> 
> I really should know better than to sign up for a spring swap. There's always too much yard work, and I end up feeling as though I'm half-assing the swap. Or I stress out because I get crunched for time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i hear ya just came in from yard work myself,with about 60 rose bushes and bloom in full swing lots of pruning and weeding to do.ive stuck to real simple projects though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I really should know better than to sign up for a spring swap. There's always too much yard work, and I end up feeling as though I'm half-assing the swap. Or I stress out because I get crunched for time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


im not worry you always make a GR8 SHOWING :<)))))))


----------



## Woodmaster1

> First wedgie printing to go along with the sled Nathan and I just made. Will jave a test pic tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> I used my 3D printer at the school where I taught and printed a disc to do open segments. I use my Incra setup for regular segment cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I will send you the file if I find the flash drive I put it on. I drew in Inventor 6 years ago before I retired.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Swap sent today. 6 packages to go and I get 5lbs free. Maybe before the next swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster I wanted you to hold on to ship. Looks like only 1 person left for progress pics


----------



## EarlS

Potts you're a slacker only working 40 hour weeks. I don't remember the last time I worked less than 50.

Teaser time. I've been screwing #4 1/2 brass screws in something that is starting to resemble a swap item. My approach to the swap theme is that I'm using screws and screwdrivers to hold the tubafor pieces together.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Woodmaster I wanted you to hold on to ship. Looks like only 1 person left for progress pics
> 
> - Keebler1


It thought it was me!


----------



## DevinT

I was noticing Aluminum swarf looks indistinguishable from silver glitter (at least with this one particular router bit I use which shears the metal into small little squares that fly everywhere).

My only problem is how to collect it without collecting all the shop dust with it (and shop-dog hair to boot). Shop vac won't help either, as it's a mixture of wood and various metals (I have two 30-foot long hoses; one I use for wood, plastic, and soft non-ferrous metals; and another clean 39-foot hose that has never seen wood or plastic that I use for sparking metals, but that's still completely unnecessary because the router bits I use on ferrous metal like mold steel don't even spark one bit; all you see is a storm of swarf swirling up and briefly toward the magnets embedded in the Shaper Origin and then quickly turning in mid-air toward the vacuum port - not all of them making it and many of which stacking up to form a little Christmas tree - it's a hoot).

Note: though, the 4×36 does generate sparks when I'm grinding with the diamond belts etc. not so much when I get into the higher grits where I am using the belt with a wax line … but I digress. So the metal-dedicated hose does occasionally see sparks.

My only point being it all goes into one tub. Guess I could just not be lazy and scrub the shop vac and wash the filter then go to town on some aluminum to create some man glitter from metal, but … would anyone even know it was aluminum swarf?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the vote of confidence boys.

We got the neighborhood food pantry restocked, which is nice. $70 bought cases of ketchup, mustard, peanut butter, and pasta sauce, plus 10 5# bags of sugar and a half dozen pints of canola oil. Between that and a few other donations, it should be good for the rest of the month.

Also got the last sea green juniper bought and planted, so the only planting remaining is the order of stuff from High Country Gardens which should arrive in two weeks, plus a half-dozen giant sacaton grasses I'll be putting out on the edge of our drain field. But the neighborhood dumpster arrives on Tuesday, and my sweetie wants to "limb up" a half dozen junipers farther out on our property, so there will be lots of trips back and forth, hauling branches from the back part of our lot to the driveway to load them into the truck.

Oh well. Time to go fill out the paperwork for the Studio Tour this fall (it's due soon). I need to figure out if I want to set up a new website for showing off my art or not.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Devin, you need to grind the aluminum swarf finer and mix it with rust. Thermite!


----------



## DevinT

Dave! Oh my! I have those things! Ooo, what could I do with Thermite? I wonder … in the context of metal working *of course*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Of course. There's a fairly large corpus of ideas of what to use thermite for on the Mythbusters archives…


----------



## pottz

> Potts you re a slacker only working 40 hour weeks. I don t remember the last time I worked less than 50.
> 
> Teaser time. I ve been screwing #4 1/2 brass screws in something that is starting to resemble a swap item. My approach to the swap theme is that I m using screws and screwdrivers to hold the tubafor pieces together.
> 
> - EarlS


40 ? i wish.who told you that.havn't worked a forty hour week in my life.start at 6am till 4:30pm which is down from what i used to do. of course if you count the time i spend talkin to you guys it's really about a 8hr week-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont forget the time standing around the water cooler pottz that makes it a 1hr week


----------



## therealSteveN

> I think that's when you go sledding down a hill and catch your pants on a tree stump, Dave. Wedgie on a sled.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


EggZactly what I thought too.


----------



## pottz

> Dont forget the time standing around the water cooler pottz that makes it a 1hr week
> 
> - Keebler1


forgot about that.hell why do i even go to work ? what the hell they still pay me !


----------



## therealSteveN

> You're retired Dave! The working Schmucks have spring clean up, yard work and a 40 hour a week commitment! Retirement has made you soft buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


As I posted in an earlier post. I have no idea how I used to do all the stuff I DID then, and added 60 hours a week in work hours. No idea at all.

I get what Dave is saying about spring, so many things to do out in the yard.


----------



## pottz

just in cas anyone has missed it earl has posted his bench,if you can call it that.more like a piece of fine furniture or artwork.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nah, it's a bench and it'll get used like one hopefully. Well worth the effort imo.


----------



## EricFai

And it's a really nice Bench too.


----------



## therealSteveN

Exceptionally nice looking furniture too. Way more pretty than anything shop I've ever considered.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok wedgie sled done and tested.













































Wierd thing and i dont know what the reason is. According to woodworkers resource 30deg should give me 6 segment but it gave me 12. When I put in to calculate for 12 segments it gives me an angle of 15 degrees. What happened here? The wedge I made is 30 degress at the tip. I checked it with my angle gaugr


----------



## EarlS

I have been following the wedgie discussion too closely but 12 * 30 is 360 deg which is a full circle.


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like the calculator is figuring the angle off 90 degrees to the blade.


----------



## RyanGi

> Wierd thing and i dont know what the reason is. According to woodworkers resource 30deg should give me 6 segment but it gave me 12. When I put in to calculate for 12 segments it gives me an angle of 15 degrees. What happened here? The wedge I made is 30 degress at the tip. I checked it with my angle gaugr
> 
> - Keebler1


The wedge has two sides…they total 30 deg

15* per side, 30* total…30*x12 segments = 360*. 
If you think about it this way, each cut has two side…the math works.

30* per side, would be a 60* wedge, or 6 segments…60×6=360


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. Thanks guys now I know what to make


----------



## Keebler1

Pen is done. Not sure if I messed up the CA polish but it looks good. DaveK when you get these blanks posted I will post a l8nk in a couple facebook groups.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Keebs. I might have to print a pen holder like that. Lol


----------



## pottz

> I have been following the wedgie discussion too closely but 12 * 30 is 360 deg which is a full circle.
> 
> - EarlS


earl ive patitioned she who has power to award you an editors choice award which is so deserved my friend.we'll see if it happens.


----------



## Keebler1

Shoot me your email I will forward the stl


----------



## Lazyman

> Dont forget the time standing around the water cooler pottz that makes it a 1hr week
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> forgot about that.hell why do i even go to work ? what the hell they still pay me !
> 
> - pottz


Especially when you consider how many posts you make on lumberjocks during the days too. Now that I think about it, I'm not sure if any of you really have jobs.


----------



## pottz

> Dont forget the time standing around the water cooler pottz that makes it a 1hr week
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> forgot about that.hell why do i even go to work ? what the hell they still pay me !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Especially when you consider how many posts you make on lumberjocks during the days too. Now that I think about it, I'm not sure if any of you really have jobs.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey easy nathan,if you get a paycheck every week you have a "job". who said you have to actually do something. hey it aint easy keeping up on the forum.thank god im paid to do it )


----------



## Woodmaster1

I moved from a wedgie sled to an incra setup. It's much more accurate and easy to setup.


----------



## EricFai

With the wedgie sled, you have 2 fences that you are using, so when you divide the wedge angle you get the correct angle for the segments.

When I tested mine it worked out great.


----------



## RyanGi

> I moved from a wedgie sled to an incra setup. It's much more accurate and easy to setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Do you do anything to deal with grain changes? I'm assuming you're flipping the stock over for each cut?


----------



## Keebler1

On that incra sled ge has to. On the double fence wedgies sled you dont


----------



## RyanGi

> On that incra sled ge has to. On the double fence wedgies sled you dont
> 
> - Keebler1


I figured as much. I've got several Incra pieces, and was hoping to make that work. But I don't want to lose the grain patterns. I'll have to work on that…. I've not done any segmented turning, but I'd like to, so I need to figure that out!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That incra sled is nice. I had one when I had a big boy table saw. Definitely enjoyed it.

I'll have to do a wedgie sled eventually.


----------



## RyanGi

I've got one, but I just don't use it much. I use my 1000HD a lot, and if not that I use my big crosscut sled, but for some reason not the Incra sled much. Maybe I can repurpose it into a wedgie sled?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> As I posted in an earlier post. I have no idea how I used to do all the stuff I DID then, and added 60 hours a week in work hours. No idea at all.
> 
> I get what Dave is saying about spring, so many things to do out in the yard.


Yeah. On good days I get three, maybe four hours in the shop. But then I am pretty good about getting my afternoon nap at the same time we had our daily team meeting back when I was working, so that's something.

Lots to do in the yard, and this year, my sweetie read up on fire safety around here, so we're limbing up our junipers. Glad we only have a half-dozen on them instead of the 60 or 70 our next door neighbor has. But we'll have the neighborhood dumpster here beginning on Monday, and I think I'm pencilled in for hauling a pickup load of brush to the dumpster three days next week already. At least it's spring, so there will be about half the days when it's too windy to work in the yard, and I can hopefully hide in the shop.


----------



## Lazyman

Jeremy Schmidt had an interesting idea to simplify the wedgie sled where he use the wedge itself for the fences. The only downside that I see is that you have to hold the piece against the backside of the fence for one of the cuts. He put a cutout on the wedge to make that easier and you could use a hold down clamp if you needed to. That might be a simple way, Ryan, to repurpose you Incra sled?


----------



## RyanGi

> Jeremy Schmidt had an interesting idea to simplify the wedgie sled where he use the wedge itself for the fences. The only downside that I see is that you have to hold the piece against the backside of the fence for one of the cuts. He put a cutout on the wedge to make that easier and you could use a hold down clamp if you needed to. That might be a simple way, Ryan, to repurpose you Incra sled?
> 
> - Lazyman


Huh, that might work! Seems no harder than building the sled…either way you need the wedges. Thanks!


----------



## DevinT

A bit rough. Looking to improve on second attempt


----------



## HokieKen

> I've got one, but I just don't use it much. I use my 1000HD a lot, and if not that I use my big crosscut sled, but for some reason not the Incra sled much. Maybe I can repurpose it into a wedgie sled?
> 
> - RyanGi


You can repurpose it to my shipping address  I love my 1000HD but I would love to have the sled setup too if I could find a good deal on one. I have only done one segmented turning and used only my 1000HD for all the pieces and the glue up came out great. The turning? Well that's a different story…


----------



## therealSteveN

I thought those miter set gizmos were the end all for cutting slices for segmented turning?

https://miterset.com


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a neat gizmo. But I'll use my wedgie sled. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

My issue with any gizmo, sled, miter gauge or whatever else that claims to be that precise is that its precision is not independent. So even if I can dial my miter gauge in to cut perfect angles in .01 degree increments there are other sources of error that will likely prevent me from getting precise matching segments repeatedly. If you want machine-grade precision, you need machine-grade equipment. Which means you need precision ground, hardened steel miter bars. And you need them to be a precise fit with the precision ground or scraped miter slots on your saw. And the miter slots have to be dead parallel with one another and with the blade. And that's just for starters ;-)

So basically, you have to pick a method that works for you and your equipment and get the best results you can. If you can make a sled run well and true on your particular saw and have the saw set up well, I think any of the methods mentioned will work well.


----------



## EricFai

Yes the equipment is the start, but then there is also the operator. I believe that most errors are due to the operator.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Is it too late, I'm working on an idea…


----------



## RyanGi

Arguably there's a threshold to all this accuracy and precision discussion based (in this case) on materials. Woods vs metals sees radically different definitions of 'precise'. Materials that 'give a little' can be off a little bit more since you can squish them together. Honestly, it's just a point of discussion unless you do something with it. That's one of the reasons I think implementing consumer grade CNC into woodworking yields such impressive results. Machines designed for accuracy in the 1/1000ths being used on materials with expected tolerances I maybe in the 1/100ths sure looks impressive!

Whether you like that look or prefer the 'hand cut' look is, of course, a matter of taste. Are we looking at the precision of a piece, or the skill of the craftsman? Is one always independent of the other? I have no interest in the aesthetics of Queen Anne furniture as a style, but one of my favorite activities overseas (in Europe at least) is to visit furniture museums to admire the craftsmanship…which we often tend to measure based on, among other things, the precision of the joinery.

I've always been taught to strive for as tight a tolerance as possible on all fronts (materials, machines and the 'human factor'). I figure, if I can take the error out of my tools, then all that's left is me…and I can practice to get better!


----------



## pottz

> Is it too late, I m working on an idea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


now that looks promising ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Well does match the swap title.


----------



## WoodenDreams

LeeRoy… that's a multifunction tool alright. Also a Soft-faced hammer.


----------



## DevinT

My swap item now has a name… the Raptor

Proof of concept was completed today. And, HOLY MOLE, why hasn't this been made before?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Proof of concept was completed today. *And, HOLY MOLE, why hasn't this been made before*?
> 
> - DevinT


I was thinking the same thing about mine. 
I hope you're not adding a slide piece to the shaft that will turn your screwdriver into a compass,
that's my idea and has a patent pending….


----------



## pottz

> My swap item now has a name… the Raptor
> 
> Proof of concept was completed today. And, HOLY MOLE, why hasn't this been made before?
> 
> - DevinT


sounds like a tease…..you better have the goods to back it up girl ?


----------



## DevinT

> My swap item now has a name… the Raptor
> 
> Proof of concept was completed today. And, HOLY MOLE, why hasn't this been made before?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> sounds like a tease…..you better have the goods to back it up girl ?
> 
> - pottz


I think things are looking pretty good


----------



## therealSteveN

Probably going to be several of the leading screwdriver manufacturers following for new product ideas….


----------



## EarlS

I think I will christen my swap project The Scrapper, since that is where it came from and where it will likely wind up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. I see I've got a *P* already, even though I was thinking maybe with a good push tomorrow and Wednesday I might have something ready for a picture by Friday.


----------



## Keebler1

Youve mentioned your project enough Dave I am not worried about you dropping out


----------



## duckmilk

> Is it too late, I m working on an idea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


If it's metric, maybe he will let you in.


----------



## duckmilk

Just spent a long weekend in Lubbock TX. 
Hint: don't ever go to Lubbock when the wind is blowing. The flat landscape provides zero protection, sand gets into every bodily orifice and you have to go chase down your hat frequently.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck the w8nd doesnt stop blowing in west tx. There was a storm that blew through alvord tx area last night. I had to run right through it bobtail. Wind was throwing me all over the road


----------



## Lazyman

Is there any other kind of weekend besides long in Lubbock? I once spent a week there one day.


----------



## HokieKen

You should have drove your Chevy to the levee Duck. Oh wait, nevermind, the levee was dry.


----------



## duckmilk

> Is there any other kind of weekend besides long in Lubbock? I once spent a week there one day.
> 
> - Lazyman


Haha, very true.
A friend lived in Clovis NM one year (near Lubbock), and described the winter, "The only thing between Clovis and the North Pole is a barbed wire fence."


----------



## DevinT

> Is there any other kind of weekend besides long in Lubbock? I once spent a week there one day.
> 
> - Lazyman


ROFL. Have driven through Lubbock.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I think I will christen my swap project The Scrapper, since that is where it came from and where it will likely wind up.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, just checking. Did you put in an S by accident?


----------



## duckmilk

Off topic: driving home last night I heard a story about Will Smith and Chris Rock.
Evidently the police were doing an investigation and dusted Chris Rock's face for evidence.
They found fresh prints.


----------



## EarlS

> I think I will christen my swap project The Scrapper, since that is where it came from and where it will likely wind up.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Earl, just checking. Did you put in an S by accident?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Spell checker got me


----------



## HokieKen

> Off topic: driving home last night I heard a story about Will Smith and Chris Rock.
> Evidently the police were doing an investigation and dusted Chris Rock s face for evidence.
> They found fresh prints.
> 
> - duckmilk


Bahahahahaha!


----------



## DevinT

Decided to give naming rights to the swap recipient


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, finally got my heat treat done this morning. Whew!

Also got ahold of my dentist again. The tooth that cracked over a month ago is still a problem, so now I've got an appointment with an endodontist in two weeks. Probably end up with a root canal. Fun.

Finally, while waiting on the oven, I got a little farther on my next cholla and epoxy bowl.


----------



## Keebler1

Looking nice Dave


----------



## therealSteveN

You keep making those beautiful Cholla bowls and we'll be reading about a shortage of Cholla. Everyone gonna be making them. Looks great Dave.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Dave. Like a cake with chunks of ice cream.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. I got a bunch more cholla from my neighbor the other day, too. Got a stump I've been staring at, trying to figure what kind of bowl it'll make. I think I managed to knock most of the dirt off it this morning too, but I think I'm going to set up the pressure washer and hose it down to knock the last of the bark off. Once the wind lets up a bit. We've had gusts over 40mph today.


----------



## EricFai

Neat bowl Dave. Glad to here you managed to get the heat treat completed.


----------



## DevinT

You said Cholla but my brain said bread


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it does kind look like bread before it gets turned smooth and gussied up. Pretty crunchy and sometimes stabby, though. Not at all tasty bread.


----------



## RyanGi

Mmmmm…..bread….

Good day in the shop. Made solid progress on phase 2 of the swap goodies. Pretty happy with all of it, and the fixes to the mistakes I made…like they say, it's all about how you recover, right?

And, I'm excited to announce, I've started converting my Incra Express sled to a wedgie-ish sled so I can play with some segmented turning…


----------



## duckmilk

Wazzzuppp?


----------



## pottz

> Wazzzuppp?
> 
> - duckmilk


duckzzzuppp !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we ended up loading four pickup loads and two trailer loads of brush from the ditch and then hauling it to the dumpster (roll-off) which is now full. Then I grabbed an hour of shop time and got the fourth layer glued onto my bowl.










I also cut some wood and glued together two pieces of wood for the second prototype for my swap project before the lady who's going to paint our fireplace came by and spent two hours not listening to anything we said. My sweetie put down the down-payment, but the second fireplace work will be going to someone else unless she does a spectacular job on the first one.

Also got my second covid booster yesterday, so now I can pick up 5G on my titanium knees and ALL HAIL BILL GATES!


----------



## pottz

wait a minute dave,so you feel she heard nothing you said,and gave her a down payment ! and your gonna let her paint your fireplace ? good luck and dont come back here with a sad story buddy !


----------



## DavePolaschek

My sweetie didn't think it was so bad, and she put down the down payment, Pottz.

I'm staying clear of the project, except to be supportive when it goes sideways. And never say "I told you…"


----------



## DevinT

Sadly, no shop time in past 3 days.


----------



## pottz

> My sweetie didn't think it was so bad, and she put down the down payment, Pottz.
> 
> I'm staying clear of the project, except to be supportive when it goes sideways. And never say "I told you…"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lol-i stay with you as always my friend !


----------



## pottz

> Sadly, no shop time in past 3 days.
> 
> - DevinT


hey i get no shop time from sunday night till saturday morning,unless i take off a friday.


----------



## duckmilk

No shop time here till Tuesday. Heading to IA to give Earl his holdfasts. See you guys then!
Maybe Earl or I will have pics to post.


----------



## Lazyman

I got some shop time. This was from yesterday.


----------



## EarlS

> No shop time here till Tuesday. Heading to IA to give Earl his holdfasts. See you guys then!
> Maybe Earl or I will have pics to post.
> 
> - duckmilk


Woo Hoo!!!!! Looking forward to seeing you. Definitely will get some pictures.


----------



## pottz

ok finally got the parts for my final two swap projects,hope to be done to ship by next week.


----------



## EricFai

Duck, maybe Earl will send his bench back with you. Of course there is the matter of loading a beast of a bench.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got three sessions in the shop today, thanks to the dumpster still being full so it was a fishing day for the neighbor instead of a "spend all morning hauling juniper branches" day. Finished up my second prototype, and the people who have seen it think it's pretty swell, even though there are three mistakes I had to correct from it.

Tomorrow we're watering trees and then hauling branches again though, and Saturday is a "go to town for groceries and stuff" day. With any luck I'll be able to squeeze in a few hours before Sunday, but at this point, I have wood picked out and all the pieces parts I need are sitting on my workbench, just waiting to be cut and turned and glued together.

I think I have wood that I received from six or seven different LJs that will end up being included by the time I'm done, which is kinda fun.


----------



## pottz

hey sharing is caring buddy ;-))


----------



## DevinT

I was able to get 10 minutes in the shop today. It's not much but it's something.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone heard from Bill Berklich lately


----------



## Lazyman

Didn't he say that he was going out of town or was that someone else?


----------



## EarlS

> Duck, maybe Earl will send his bench back with you. Of course there is the matter of loading a beast of a bench.
> 
> - Eric


I will make sure Duck has an extensive selection of IA beer to take back to TX with him. I wonder if I can find any of that Blue Corn beer?? Might also stop by the local distillery to get him a sample of the local rye.


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone heard from Bill Berklich lately
> 
> - Keebler1


Bill is currently hiking the Appalachian Trail down in my neck of the woods.









Not sure when he'll be back home but he'll have very limited cell signal and there aren't a lot of places to charge a phone so I doubt he's spending much time on LJs ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, Bill was up near me the other week. We were going to meet up for a dinner, but I couldn't get out due to baseball.

I felt bad for him as it was lower teens and snowing the week he was up here.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. I was curious. Progress pic deadline is coming up and I hadnt heard anything. Wasnt too worried about Bill dropping the ball but wanted to make sure he was still good for the swap. Im sure he will be good to ship on time so will leave evrything as is


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im sad he was near me but did not call to meet up :<((((


----------



## pottz

have today off so did some errands then i was gonna work on my projects but it's 1pm and a 100 degrees,so a little too warm in the shop.hit a hundred yesterday also,set new records i believe.tomorrow is only supposed to be 78,a nice drop,i hope there right.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I didn't know Bill was doing that. He came just a bit from my house. Maybe about 20 minuets. I could have set him up with a dinner and supplies!


----------



## DevinT

Got an hour in the shop today.

(does mental calculation)

1 more metal piece to cut and three more wood pieces to cut.

Got another metal piece cut today.

Then comes fitting, epoxy, then finishing touches.


----------



## DevinT

Awwww, turd buckets!

I think I accidentally cut the same piece twice.

D'Oh!

Well, at least I have one for a second.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm pretty sure I knew Bill was doing that, and I saw it on here, but some days there's so much stuff…

Hauled six pickup loads of juniper limbs to the roll-off today, plus a load of cholla and a load of chamisa. And helped load and unload three trailer-loads (it's a two-car trailer with three foot high sides, so it holds a fair amount). That was this morning.

Did score two new juniper branches that I painted the ends on, plus about a five-gallon bucket of clean cholla wood (out of a pickup load of prickly stuff), so I did get in the shop for a few minutes.

Oh yeah, also dug out about 30 chamisa stumps, and broke a shovel handle. Oh well. I've got a spare.

This evening we watered everything we've planted, and whacked last year's growth off our wild tarragon plants, Russian sage, and some grasses. Oh, and met another new neighbor who's renting out here. He's got a 3 year lease while he figures out what he's going to do in retirement. The way house prices are skyrocketing, I'm not sure how bright that is, but he looks like he can afford it.

But hey, it was a beautiful day outside here, so we wanted to get as much outdoor time as we could before the wind machine cranks up again on Tuesday.

That sucks, Devin. Hate it when I do that!


----------



## pottz

> I'm pretty sure I knew Bill was doing that, and I saw it on here, but some days there's so much stuff…
> 
> Hauled six pickup loads of juniper limbs to the roll-off today, plus a load of cholla and a load of chamisa. And helped load and unload three trailer-loads (it's a two-car trailer with three foot high sides, so it holds a fair amount). That was this morning.
> 
> Did score two new juniper branches that I painted the ends on, plus about a five-gallon bucket of clean cholla wood (out of a pickup load of prickly stuff), so I did get in the shop for a few minutes.
> 
> Oh yeah, also dug out about 30 chamisa stumps, and broke a shovel handle. Oh well. I've got a spare.
> 
> This evening we watered everything we've planted, and whacked last year's growth off our wild tarragon plants, Russian sage, and some grasses. Oh, and met another new neighbor who's renting out here. He's got a 3 year lease while he figures out what he's going to do in retirement. The way house prices are skyrocketing, I'm not sure how bright that is, but he looks like he can afford it.
> 
> But hey, it was a beautiful day outside here, so we wanted to get as much outdoor time as we could before the wind machine cranks up again on Tuesday.
> 
> That sucks, Devin. Hate it when I do that!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dave the way home prices rae going i wouldn't buy now.he's smart to wait because this market is over ripe for a major correction. next year or the year after at latest and this thing is gonna collapse.if your buying now your in for a shock when the s#$t hits the fan.actually if he's smart and gonna retire in a few years sell now,bank the money and rent then go and buy wholesale ! i hate to say but were in for a big reality check quite soon.grab your anckles kids and hold on tight !!!!! im just glad im almost done with it and have the funds available.i feel sorry for the next gen.it's not gonna be fun !


----------



## Keebler1

Question for those that have used a wedgie sled like this. The second pic is how the board sits when cutting on the bottom fence. The third pic is the cut puece. When cutting on the top fence I get crisp corners on all 3 sides. Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Lazyman

I think that it is because the width of the board is greater than the length of the piece you are cutting off. Is this for one of the low layers of the bowl? That'll be a lot of wood to remove on the lathe to get a relatively thin wall.


----------



## pottz

> I think that it is because the width of the board is greater than the length of the piece you are cutting off. Is this for one of the low layers of the bowl? That ll be a lot of wood to remove on the lathe to get a relatively thin wall.
> 
> - Lazyman


wow a new avatar !!!!! ooh la la buddy. have we moved up in life,perhaps an inheritance maybe ?


----------



## Keebler1

That was just scrap wood I was testing but for what I am thinking the bottom 2 layers will not have open space in the middle since I will ise that for the bottom of the piece I am making. Now thay we know it works time to get wood and get started making it


----------



## RichT

> I think that it is because the width of the board is greater than the length of the piece you are cutting off. Is this for one of the low layers of the bowl? That ll be a lot of wood to remove on the lathe to get a relatively thin wall.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> wow a new avatar !!!!! ooh la la buddy. have we moved up in life,perhaps an inheritance maybe ?
> 
> - pottz


I love it. Nothing screams LAZY like that does.


----------



## pottz

> I think that it is because the width of the board is greater than the length of the piece you are cutting off. Is this for one of the low layers of the bowl? That ll be a lot of wood to remove on the lathe to get a relatively thin wall.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> wow a new avatar !!!!! ooh la la buddy. have we moved up in life,perhaps an inheritance maybe ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love it. Nothing screams LAZY like that does.
> 
> - Rich


hey he's a pro,dont mess with him on laziness !


----------



## WoodenDreams

If you slide your table saw fence back farther away from the blade and use a much wider depth stop, you'll have much more room for the cut-offs to drop away from the saw blade. Your second cut not matching the for the width.

I have not made my wedgie sled yet. But I plan on making the sled surface double faced. so the lower surface will have the cut-off drop away from the blade. Similar to this, but a little different.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ok. I was curious. Progress pic deadline is coming up and I hadnt heard anything. Wasnt too worried about Bill dropping the ball but wanted to make sure he was still good for the swap. Im sure he will be good to ship on time so will leave evrything as is
> 
> - Keebler1


I think the answer is in here somewhere. I, like Nathan, thought he had said he was gonna be gone, and IIRC he was shooting to be ready to ship once home, or maybe is carrying a box around with him (car anyhow) but I thought he was who had said something about being gone during a part of the time we were active.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Awwww, turd buckets!
> 
> I think I accidentally cut the same piece twice.
> 
> D'Oh!
> 
> Well, at least I have one for a second.
> 
> - DevinT


Shhhhhh, the correct answer is you thought ahead, and made spare parts.

Now just hope you didn't miss an entire left side or something.


----------



## EarlS

> If you slide your table saw fence back farther away from the blade and use a much wider depth stop, you ll have much more room for the cut-offs to drop away from the saw blade. Your second cut not matching the for the width.
> 
> I have not made my wedgie sled yet. But I plan on making the sled surface double faced. so the lower surface will have the cut-off drop away from the blade. Similar to this, but a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WoodenDreams


I like the slide off on the offcut side. Gotta make a small parts sled or something like this so I don't have to wonder where the little inlay pieces will wind up as they are cut. I have a set of Woodsmith plans that might be a good starting place.

The appetizers for the swap are complete except for some finish. I can't put off the main swap item any longer. Hopefully, things go well today. It's got a fair bit of bandsaw and drill press work.


----------



## EricFai

Dave on the sled. The board is a ittle wide, that can be corrected by moving the stop fence out a little. I made up a jig (Stop Block) adjustable that slides in the miter slot for mine. Also I glued a ramp on the zero clearance plate so the pieces drop away from the blade. Allowing more room for those little pieces so they don't get launched across the shop.

Nathan, nice avatar.


----------



## Lazyman

> I think that it is because the width of the board is greater than the length of the piece you are cutting off. Is this for one of the low layers of the bowl? That ll be a lot of wood to remove on the lathe to get a relatively thin wall.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> wow a new avatar !!!!! ooh la la buddy. have we moved up in life,perhaps an inheritance maybe ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love it. Nothing screams LAZY like that does.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks. I've had a branding iron of that design that a friend made for me for a while and finally did an inlay on my CNC on my leg vise chop so decided it was time for a change of avatar. Besides, the print was so small in the previous one that no one could read it anyway.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW Keebler, You need a stop for that sled that doesn't require the fence to be so close to the blade. As cutoffs pile up, the fence may cause one of them to hit the blade and sling it at your face and if you try to move them so that doesn't happen, your hand is scary close to the blade. I guess we should have made one while you were here. I've got a scrap of the MDF left and I can see if I can whip one up for you in a few days if you want. The seg-easy plan has a plan for a stop too that I can copy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got some great shop time in yesterday. I put the finishing touches on my swap project. I think it came out nice! I plan to add an extra to it but it's now "shippable" if need be. I got some time now for a bonus item if this crazy weather will cooperate. 32 degrees this mourning with a light coating of snow. I been splitting my time between swap project, craft fair projects, honey dew stuff like replacing faucets and I even turned my small garden, (with a shovel) and got onions planted. Now if I could get a nice day or two, it's time for the planer to come outside and prep some more stock.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Got some great shop time in yesterday. I put the finishing touches on my swap project. I think it came out nice! I plan to add an extra to it but it s now "shippable" if need be. I got some time now for a bonus item if this crazy weather will cooperate. 32 degrees this mourning with a light coating of snow. I been splitting my time between swap project, craft fair projects, honey dew stuff like replacing faucets and I even turned my small garden, (with a shovel) and got onions planted. Now if I could get a nice day or two, it s time for the planer to come outside and prep some more stock.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


hold on Jeff nice weather coming this new week :<))))))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan that would be great if you could do that. I am gonna make a piece to put on my insert to push the pieces away from the blade as well. Just gonna attach to factory one with magnets. Already cut my thumb being impatient not waiting for blade to fully stop before reaching for pieces. I had shut the saw off and thought the blade had stopped byt it didnt


----------



## GR8HUNTER

teaser










OK :<))))))


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan that would be great if you could do that. I am gonna make a piece to put on my insert to push the pieces away from the blade as well. Just gonna attach to factory one with magnets. Already cut my thumb being impatient not waiting for blade to fully stop before reaching for pieces. I had shut the saw off and thought the blade had stopped byt it didnt
> 
> - Keebler1


Sounds like you need a Saw Stop. Just tell the wife it is cheaper than a trip to the emergency room to reattach a finger.

I will make a stop later next week. I just applied a finish to my workbench that takes a few days to cure so I don't want to spew MDF dust all over it just yet.


----------



## pottz

> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


glad your not in this tony,i cant compete with that !


----------



## Keebler1

Thats fine Nathan not in any big hurry. Thought about using the cut on my thumb to get a saw stop but knowing me I would turn off the safety features when using it so I didnt have to replace a brake and blade in case of accidental activation


----------



## EricFai

Tony, one can get a good grip on that, for removing those stubborn slotted screws.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that they make it a pain to deactivate, Keebler, so you not likely to do that most of the time. Every time you turn it off it resets the bypass and it takes several steps to deactivate the brake again.

Plus, "*accidental *activation: is sort of the point. ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

For me, I feel like I am even more cautious trying not to trip my saw. Especially when it's slowing down.


----------



## RyanGi

Teaser pics… not done yet, but starting to close in on it. Still stuff to do…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

wood on that handle looks very nice Ryan :<)))))))))


----------



## RyanGi

Thanks! Still not totally done finishing them, but they are looking pretty. It was gorgeous wood to start with so all I had to do was not mess it up to bad.

I have to say I'm becoming a bigger fan of finishing. I really didn't understand the processes when I started. I've got me some edumacation about it since then and it's helped a lot. Finishing on a lathe is a whole lot more fun than flat work though, to be fair!


----------



## HokieKen

Amen to that Ryan! Putting a dozen coats on a pen over a couple of hours is much more gratifying than waiting 24 hours between coats on flat work


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny what finish are you putting on your pens? I can have 7 coats of ca on a pen in under 1/2 hr ready to polish in 45


----------



## HokieKen

BLO and CA Keebler. I was guessing at the time. I don't really know how long it takes me or how many coats I do. I just keep doing coats until I like how it looks.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. Never did blo and ca. What do you do. Put several coats of blo on then ca or do you alternate blo and ca?


----------



## WoodenDreams

Keebler, I hope your not sending your thumb as a marking tool. Red ink does work for the lighter shade woods. Sorry to hear about the mishap, Ouch. In the last two years a couple woodworkers I know here in Rapid, One shortened his thumb 1/2" and the other now has a nice dimple at the end of his thumb.


----------



## mikeacg

> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Hmmmmm…

Looks like something the missus might use to give you 'motivation' Tony…

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Just finished this pen


----------



## EricFai

That looks nice.


----------



## pottz

> Just finished this pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


oh a woodworkers pencil,or sketch pencil.nice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks good Keebs, didn't know anyone admitted to being a Bears fan that wasn't in Chicago.


----------



## Keebler1

Payroll lady at work ordered that and a mug for her husbands 50th. They live in arkansas. I had the same person who label cast this blank use sublimation on a mug with bears and razorbacks logogl. I charged her too little. Blank and mug cost me $37 and the pencil kit cost $18 plus tax and I only charged her $70


----------



## KelleyCrafts

About $20 an hour if it was only one hour which isn't great. I know it took more than an hour though. Sorry man.


----------



## Keebler1

Barely took an hr if that for the pencil kit. I didnt do the cast or the mug just turned the pencil. I can knock those out pretty quick


----------



## Keebler1

Since I posted a pic of the pencil kit I turned this pen. The blank is onenof those I showed earlier in the swap. Pen kit is another tenacious click from woodcraft. I like the click mechanism on that pen kit it is solid and smooth.


----------



## Keebler1

On the 3d printing front this finished printing while I was at work this week


----------



## EarlS

Tomorrow is the big day. My better half and I are meeting up with Duck and his better half in IA City!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Have fun guys.


----------



## DevinT

I decided to ship my item with the pieces separated to see if the recipient can put the puzzle together ^_^


----------



## DevinT

… besides the fact that shipping fully assembled might damage some of the delicately crafted RC3 fittings.


----------



## pottz

> I decided to ship my item with the pieces separated to see if the recipient can put the puzzle together ^_^
> 
> - DevinT


i sure hope im not the recipient because im not good at puzzles !


----------



## DevinT

Everything snaps together magnetically. The puzzle is not hard once you know how the pieces fit together. Would pay good money to watch it happen live though.


----------



## DevinT

Was a busy day yesterday. Had almost 5 hours in the shop. Decided to just go ahead and make two of the swap item. Cut 5 more metal pieces. That's all the metal parts cut and deburred.

Next some light finish work.

Then comes the wood bits, assembly, and finish.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's a good morning in the shop!










I'm even managing to do a shallow concave with the skew this morning, so there's probably some major disaster pending, but for now, I'm having fun.


----------



## EricFai

That is a sign of having fun, and that makes for a good day.


----------



## pottz

just put the finish on project #3,came out well.workin on #4 now should be ready to ship next week hopefully,gotta do jury duty tomorrow, hopefully wont get put on a trial,fingers crossed.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> just put the finish on project #3,came out well.workin on #4 now should be ready to ship next week hopefully,gotta do jury duty tomorrow, hopefully wont get put on a trial,fingers crossed.
> 
> - pottz


Me and the wife both got jury duty notifications a few months ago. Both mailed them in the same day. I told her, "they'll pick you, not me, I'm a* retired Correctional Officer*". Late march she got her orders for jury duty. I said "see? I'm a* retired Correctional Officer*, they won't pick me". I should not have rubbed it in, last week the *"retired Correctional Officer*" got his orders for jury duty in May. :-(( Serves me right for rubbing it in!


----------



## Keebler1

Last time I got summoned for jury duty it was either for state or federal court not sure but suit and tie were required. Went to check in and noone was there. Someone walking by said they cancelled it but their message never got update to show cancelled


----------



## DevinT

I was holding my child in one arm and fiddling with the swap item when the child's arm shot out to grab it.

That's when the safety mechanism engaged and saved us a trip to the hospital.

So glad I decided to make two of these (one to keep for myself because it just proved to me how useful it is).

I've made the sawstop edition of swap items!


----------



## therealSteveN

> just put the finish on project #3,came out well.workin on #4 now should be ready to ship next week hopefully,gotta do jury duty tomorrow, hopefully wont get put on a trial,fingers crossed.
> 
> - pottz


Worked as an RN in ER's and for Corp's doing Occ Med for most of 40 years. Used to get a summons about every 18 months. As per instructions from employers I'd say I was an RN too busy to attend, and was always excused. Now I'm a retired old fart, with time on my hands, and haven't gotten a summons.

I think in general courts, judges, and lawyers are opposed to "Old Farts"


----------



## therealSteveN

> I was holding my child in one arm and fiddling with the swap item when the child's arm shot out to grab it.
> 
> That's when the safety mechanism engaged and saved us a trip to the hospital.
> 
> So glad I decided to make two of these (one to keep for myself because it just proved to me how useful it is).
> 
> I've made the sawstop edition of swap items!
> 
> - DevinT


I've almost stopped working on my boring make, spending almost all my time wondering what it is you're creating?


> ?


 Reveal day can't happen soon enough.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Last time I got summoned for jury duty it was either for state or federal court not sure but suit and tie were required. Went to check in and noone was there. Someone walking by said they cancelled it but their message never got update to show cancelled
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebs that reeks of Federal.


----------



## therealSteveN

> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, how did you get the spy photo of my screwjie tool?


----------



## EarlS

Limited shop time today but for a really GREAT reason.










My wife and I had brunch with Duck and his wife. Duck made me a couple hold fasts with some help from Nathan. I'll post some up.close pictures later.

I'm hoping I talked him into venturing up for handwerks this fall.

PS maybe someone can rotate my phone picture.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Earl! I suspect Handworks is off the menu for me this year. Between lingering covid worries plus the studio tour here (I just paid my application fee today) in late September, our road trip up thataway is going to be in October. Or next year.










Is that better? Having it uploaded to LJs twice means they get to work their "magic" on it twice, encrappening it thoroughly.

Oh, and the major disaster I was worried about this morning? My four-tier cholla and epoxy bowl is going to be a three tier bowl. The top layer went kablooie when I tried to turn a nice rim on it. The full face shield proved useful. :-/


----------



## pottz

well finished my last little project so im ready to ship as soon as i can get time.


----------



## HokieKen

I spent all day doing this:









So now I'm doing this:


----------



## DevinT

> I was holding my child in one arm and fiddling with the swap item when the child's arm shot out to grab it.
> 
> That's when the safety mechanism engaged and saved us a trip to the hospital.
> 
> So glad I decided to make two of these (one to keep for myself because it just proved to me how useful it is).
> 
> I've made the sawstop edition of swap items!
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I ve almost stopped working on my boring make, spending almost all my time wondering what it is you re creating?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal day can t happen soon enough.
> 
> - therealSteveN
Click to expand...

Me too. Can't wait to see what I have created once fully assembled.


----------



## DevinT

Weighing down the wood parts until the CA glue can cure; setting up for surfacing, I sometimes use my planes as compact weights to hold things down.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I haven't heard of the practice of pulling down trees before. Most of us use a chainsaw. ;+P


----------



## pottz

> I spent all day doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


cheers !


----------



## pottz

> Kenny - I haven t heard of the practice of pulling down trees before. Most of us use a chainsaw. ;+P
> 
> - EarlS


thats for whimps earl!


----------



## EricFai

Nice blue skies there Kenny, hope all went well with that roped tree.

Earl & Duck, looks like you guys had a great day. And Earl has a set of hold downs for your new bench. Congratulations.


----------



## DevinT

Teasers, … believe it or not, someone here probably knows exactly what this is (if they thought about it for one second)


----------



## pottz

> Kenny - I haven t heard of the practice of pulling down trees before. Most of us use a chainsaw. ;+P
> 
> - EarlS


hey it aint easy pulling down a tree with your bare hands.he's bad ass !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

> I spent all day doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


 I know you showed some grape vines before but that almost looks like poison ivy. Has way more tendrils than I would expect with grape vine?


----------



## EricFai

If those are vines, it the best time to work them free. I cleared a bunch off the property the first spring, cutting at the ground and as high as I could reach. Some I was able to pull down, others would not budge.

I kept the forest floor clear with a line trimmer that year. The next spring I was able to pull more out of the trees. Still using the line trimmer to keep the ground clear. And it has been successful. But it's a lot of work.


----------



## Lazyman

Personally, I would leave them so that I could swing through the trees like Tarzan.


----------



## bndawgs

I think I would rather have cut vines off the tree, then replace more brake lines and re-install the gas tank on my brother's truck. 
I would recommend never buying a vehicle that's come from NY or any other northern state. Salt has wrecked the underneath


----------



## recycle1943

> I think I would rather have cut vines off the tree, then replace more brake lines and re-install the gas tank on my brother s truck.
> I would recommend never buying a vehicle that s come from NY or any other northern state. Salt has wrecked the underneath
> 
> - Steve


In my younger days buying a car or truck that was less than 10 years old was a real treat because of money constraints. I always thought that if the brake lines were rusted so much as to create a problem, then that vehicle was at the end of it's useful life span. That's not to say that I didn't replace motors, wheel cylinders and even fenders but bad brake lines meant it was over for that car. But then, I've never owned any car or truck that had over 75,000 miles and I suppose miles equate to exxposure and that equates to salt problems.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think I would rather have cut vines off the tree, then replace more brake lines and re-install the gas tank on my brother s truck.
> I would recommend never buying a vehicle that s come from NY or any other northern state. Salt has wrecked the underneath
> 
> - Steve


When I retired I had a 2007 Chevy Colorado. 10 years old an only about 80,000 miles on it. It looked great and ran great. I had to trade it in. When I went to get a sticker and the guy said, "I'll give you one this year, but by next year it won't pass". The frame was eat plum up with rust. Many places weak. The cross member had a hole big as a softball in it from rust. I had already had to replace many brake lines that had rusted through. All from salt. I would even rinse it off at the car wash any time I drove through salty roads.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know you showed some grape vines before but that almost looks like poison ivy. Has way more tendrils than I would expect with grape vine?
> 
> - Lazyman


That's either Poison Ivy or VA Creeper, not sure which. There were gloves, long sleeves, long pants, long socks and tall boots just to be safe though. There were also grapevines but they were a lot bigger and a lot deader and were just wrapped around the tree rather than attaching with tendrils. I spent a good 5 hours yesterday wrestling vines out of two Walnut trees and felt like I had a threesome with Mike Tyson and Connor McGregor. Good news is I got 80% or so of them


----------



## recycle1943

> I think I would rather have cut vines off the tree, then replace more brake lines and re-install the gas tank on my brother s truck.
> I would recommend never buying a vehicle that s come from NY or any other northern state. Salt has wrecked the underneath
> 
> - Steve
> 
> When I retired I had a 2007 Chevy Colorado. 10 years old an only about 80,000 miles on it. It looked great and ran great. I had to trade it in. When I went to get a sticker and the guy said, "I ll give you one this year, but by next year it won t pass". The frame was eat plum up with rust. Many places weak. The cross member had a hole big as a softball in it from rust. I had already had to replace many brake lines that had rusted through. All from salt. I would even rinse it off at the car wash any time I drove through salty roads.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


To be fair to all brand vehicles - It's been 30 years since I've had any car or truck that was more than 5 years old. My Silverado will be 5 this fall but it's only got 24k on it. Same with my wifes car, 24K - pretty sure both will hang around a while for several reasons $$$$$


----------



## Lazyman

Around here, PI usually has short tendrils along the entire length of the stem sort of like a millipede while VC has them more spaced out and are longer. I do not think that I am allergic to poison ivy, never had a reaction anyway, but my philosophy is to just cut it off at the ground and just over your head and just let it slowly rot in the tree. No reason to risk getting it in your eyes, lungs or other areas. By the time it rots and falls out many years later, the toxins will be much less potent. If you do have to remove it, doing so before it leafs out and blooms is definitely the way to go. BTW, if it was poison ivy, I would probably throw those gloves away.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I know you showed some grape vines before but that almost looks like poison ivy. Has way more tendrils than I would expect with grape vine?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> That s either Poison Ivy or VA Creeper, not sure which.
> 
> - HokieKen


here creeper spirals around the tree so tight its to hard to rip off must be cut :<((((((((((


----------



## therealSteveN

> Personally, I would leave them so that I could swing through the trees like Tarzan.
> 
> - Lazyman


Please have your Wife make a video, we'd like to see that.

Ahhhhhhhheeeaaaahhhhhh THUMP, %%#*@^#(

)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 with 200k and no rust on it. Crazy how fast your cars go.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I think I would rather have cut vines off the tree, then replace more brake lines and re-install the gas tank on my brother s truck.
> I would recommend never buying a vehicle that s come from NY or any other northern state. Salt has wrecked the underneath
> 
> - Steve
> 
> In my younger days buying a car or truck that was less than 10 years old was a real treat because of money constraints. I always thought that if the brake lines were rusted so much as to create a problem, then that vehicle was at the end of it s useful life span. That s not to say that I didn t replace motors, wheel cylinders and even fenders but bad brake lines meant it was over for that car. But then, I ve never owned any car or truck that had over 75,000 miles and I suppose miles equate to exxposure and that equates to salt problems.
> 
> - recycle1943


Dick, my 1999 Chebby only has 55K miles on it, and that POS has had the brake lines completely rebuilt twice so far. In this case it's just because it's a POS Chebby. All my friends, who BTW are much smarter than I am, bought Fords, all of which have hundreds of thousands of miles on them, and no one else has had to replace brake lines.

Most of the computer electronics have quit working, but the damn thing starts every time, and runs and runs. Just sometimes doesn't stop real well.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Around here, PI usually has short tendrils along the entire length of the stem sort of like a millipede while VC has them more spaced out and are longer. I do not think that I am allergic to poison ivy, never had a reaction anyway, but my philosophy is to just cut it off at the ground and just over your head and just let it slowly rot in the tree. No reason to risk getting it in your eyes, lungs or other areas. By the time it rots and falls out many years later, the toxins will be much less potent. If you do have to remove it, doing so before it leafs out and blooms is definitely the way to go. *BTW, if it was poison ivy, I would probably throw those gloves away.*
> 
> - Lazyman


Absolutely. Even if I had a doubt. Poison Ivy oil will stay on clothing forever. Always either thoroughly wash, or pitch clothes after playing in it.

Also don't wanna burn the crap, it's more potent as flying ash as the oil is in direct contact.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Please have your Wife make a video, we d like to see that.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhheeeaaaahhhhhh THUMP, %%#*@^#(
> 
> )))
> 
> - therealSteveN


Anyone remember George of the Jungle? Or was that So Cal limited - Pottz?


----------



## Lazyman

> Personally, I would leave them so that I could swing through the trees like Tarzan.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Please have your Wife make a video, we d like to see that.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhheeeaaaahhhhhh THUMP, %%#*@^#(
> 
> )))
> 
> - therealSteveN


LOL. Actually, Kenny's got room for a zip line now so that would be much more fun.


----------



## HokieKen

A zipline is on the wife's wishlist for the grandkids actually  Treehouse comes first then we'll see if a zipline will fit somewhere safely and conveniently.

I've never even thought about throwing stuff away that has had contact with Poison Ivy. I don't know why but never really thought about it.

I need to get the vines out of this tree because the treehouse is going in it. Plus they're ugly and they bug me. And I've been told that VA Creeper will choke a tree out even if you cut it off down low and this tree is in a good spot for shade and a privacy break in addition to being suitable for a treehouse. So I'd rather not loose it anytime soon. I already have a nice big Cherry on this lot that I was hoping would be healthy for the same reasons. But I decided yesterday it's on it's last leg unfortunately so I'm gonna have to have it felled this year or next at the latest.


----------



## pottz

> Please have your Wife make a video, we d like to see that.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhheeeaaaahhhhhh THUMP, %%#*@^#(
> 
> )))
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Anyone remember George of the Jungle? Or was that So Cal limited - Pottz?
> 
> - drsurfrat


yeah i remember george,kept swinging into trees !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

A buddy of mine setup an adults only temporary zipline a few years ago. His house was on a small private lake and he was adjacent to the dam so he drove his pickup onto the dam and strung the line about 100 feet to about 20 feet up into a tree along the water. The angle was pretty severe so he hit the water going fast enough to skip along the surface when he let go. I seem to recall that he found some cable that was designed specifically for ziplines. His wife DID video that one. Pretty typical for this guy. His last words will probably be YEEEEHAAAA.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got George of the Jungle on DVD. We watch it about once a year, usually as part of a Brendan Fraser mini-marathon. A week of Mummy movies, with George of the Jungle and Encino Man mixed in.

Finally got the wood and metal for my project sized so that they'll fit together this morning. If you don't hear from me over the next few days, it's because I've epoxied myself to my bench.


----------



## therealSteveN

> A zipline is on the wife s wishlist for the grandkids actually  Treehouse comes first then we ll see if a zipline will fit somewhere safely and conveniently.
> 
> I ve never even thought about throwing stuff away that has had contact with Poison Ivy. I don t know why but never really thought about it.
> 
> I need to get the vines out of this tree because the treehouse is going in it. Plus they re ugly and they bug me. And I ve been told that VA Creeper will choke a tree out even if you cut it off down low and this tree is in a good spot for shade and a privacy break in addition to being suitable for a treehouse. So I d rather not loose it anytime soon. I already have a nice big Cherry on this lot that I was hoping would be healthy for the same reasons. But I decided yesterday it s on it s last leg unfortunately so I m gonna have to have it felled this year or next at the latest.
> 
> - HokieKen


Zipline would be WAYyyyyy better than a swingset, or something like that. A tree fort is a winner though, but a fort, and a zipline and you won't be able to keep the kids away.

I didn't add to my things to wash or pitch, but if your loveable pet gets into the Ivy, you also need to give them a wash. There are cases of people getting the rash off pets months after an exposure to the Ivy.



> Please have your Wife make a video, we d like to see that.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhheeeaaaahhhhhh THUMP, %%#*@^#(
> 
> )))
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Anyone remember George of the Jungle? Or was that So Cal limited - Pottz?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Being a George in real life I suffered through a childhood of Georgie Porgie, and then that Jungle dood came along. It sucked on one hand, but it made me the killing machine I am on the other. LMAO….. Actually after a point instead of listening to it, I just punched the offender. Seriously I'd have rather Mom and Dad named me Sue.

I only climbed in trees, never swung from one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I spent a good 5 hours yesterday wrestling vines out of two Walnut trees and felt like I had a threesome with Mike Tyson and Connor McGregor. Good news is I got 80% or so of them
> 
> - HokieKen


So you were Robin Givens?


----------



## recycle1943

> I have a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 with 200k and no rust on it. Crazy how fast your cars go.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Holy cow errr Ram - that's outstanding. It seems around here that Chyrsler producks rust first then take 15 years to die



> I think I would rather have cut vines off the tree, then replace more brake lines and re-install the gas tank on my brother s truck.
> I would recommend never buying a vehicle that s come from NY or any other northern state. Salt has wrecked the underneath
> 
> - Steve
> 
> In my younger days buying a car or truck that was less than 10 years old was a real treat because of money constraints. I always thought that if the brake lines were rusted so much as to create a problem, then that vehicle was at the end of it s useful life span. That s not to say that I didn t replace motors, wheel cylinders and even fenders but bad brake lines meant it was over for that car. But then, I ve never owned any car or truck that had over 75,000 miles and I suppose miles equate to exxposure and that equates to salt problems.
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> Dick, my 1999 Chebby only has 55K miles on it, and that POS has had the brake lines completely rebuilt twice so far. In this case it s just because it s a POS Chebby. All my friends, who BTW are much smarter than I am, bought Fords, all of which have hundreds of thousands of miles on them, and no one else has had to replace brake lines.
> 
> Most of the computer electronics have quit working, but the damn thing starts every time, and runs and runs. Just sometimes doesn t stop real well.
> 
> - therealSteveN


back in the 60's when I *had* to buy something used I always ended up with an older ford. Usually a 6cyl. stick and when I got a little more $$$ I recycled it andf got another one. It seemed that fords were easy to come by and cheaper than others. Don't misunderstand, I'm not throwing stones just tellinhg of my experiences back then. Somehow I got switched to Chevy, probably the guys I rode dirt bike with, and have been a faithful ever since. However, in the last 15 or so years I truely believe that the only difference between brands is it emblem on the hood.


----------



## DevinT

Another quality teaser …

A Smurf met its end and its blue carcass is being shaped into swap goodness


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 with 200k and no rust on it. Crazy how fast your cars go.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Holy cow errr Ram - that s outstanding. It seems around here that Chyrsler producks rust first then take 15 years to die
> 
> - recycle1943


That's about how my '02 Dakota died. Still looked like brand new at 2 years old when I was rear ended, bodyshop had the bed off and the frame (and everything else) told a different story. The front fenders just in front of the wheel openings were racing the rear cab corners for 1st to be perforated. I later found the bed fender liners opening up pretty good. Bits and pieces of relevant mechanical service were preparing to fail, notably the spring shackles, when I sold it for $1500 in '17. Washed and waxed, it still looked pretty good from 40' away, the closer you got, it uglier it got. It had under 90K on the ODO.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dick, I'm in AZ so not much rusts around here. Maybe a little surface rust on things from time to time but it would take a long time for something to rust through around here.

Looking good Devin. Papa Smurf will definitely appreciate that shave.


----------



## drsurfrat

> I've got George of the Jungle on DVD. We watch it about once a year, usually as part of a Brendan Fraser mini-marathon. A week of Mummy movies, with George of the Jungle and Encino Man mixed in.
> - Dave Polaschek


Those are great goofy classics, but I meant the Saturday morning cartoon it was made from. I think it came from KTLA, with Super Chicken, Tom Slick, and maybe Dudley Doright (?)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I also had a 1999 cavalier. My work car. Drove it from 2000 to 2018. Put 250,000+ miles on it and it was wrecked five times. It still ran like a new one. Same thing got it as my truck. Rusted out frame. But I did get my money's worth out of this one. Only maintenance done was oil change every 3000 miles, brake lines and water pump. Heck it even had factory tune up and trans fluid still in it.


----------



## pottz

> I've got George of the Jungle on DVD. We watch it about once a year, usually as part of a Brendan Fraser mini-marathon. A week of Mummy movies, with George of the Jungle and Encino Man mixed in.
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Those are great goofy classics, but I meant the Saturday morning cartoon it was made from. I think it came from KTLA, with Super Chicken, Tom Slick, and maybe Dudley Doright (?)
> 
> - drsurfrat


the cartoon was what i was thinking off.


----------



## EricFai

The real Steve, watch those breaks, or least make sure the emergency break works.

Dave P, well we hope to hear from you soon. That epoxy can be pretty strong stuff.

The Zip Line sounds like fun. There is a place in North Georgia, about an hour away, that has them through the tree tops. Should try someday, maybe when the son visits. Better half would not go for it, she wants her feet on the ground.

George of the Jungle, Mummy series, good movies, have not seen them for a while.

Swinging from trees, done that as a teenager, there was a pine tree farm way back in the woods. We could climb up to the top and the end of a row. Get that tree swaying and grab the next one, then on to the next until we got to the end of the row. I did fall a few times, but nothing broken. That would have been hard to explain to my parents.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I survived. And even managed to prepare a couple backups of my swap project in case something goes wrong.

Regarding cars, I spent from sometime around 1980 until 1991 buying cars for $100. I'd buy one, drive it until something went wrong, and if I couldn't fix it myself, it would go to the junkyard and I'd buy another beater. My insurance agent gave me some grief about needing to change my policy so often.

The only ones I didn't really like were the old Mopars where the lug nuts on the left hand side were left hand thread. Always confused me when I got a flat and needed to change the tire.


----------



## DevinT

Tomorrow I am working on the switch that allows you to flip the swap item from left-handed operation to right-handed (not a joke)


----------



## EricFai

This is going to be interesting to see.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin I may have to change your rexipient that sounds too good an item to pass up lol


----------



## recycle1943

> I also had a 1999 cavalier. My work car. Drove it from 2000 to 2018. Put 250,000+ miles on it and it was wrecked five times. It still ran like a new one. Same thing got it as my truck. Rusted out frame. But I did get my money s worth out of this one. Only maintenance done was oil change every 3000 miles, brake lines and water pump. Heck it even had factory tune up and trans fluid still in it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


WOW - factory plugs - 250K miles, it's a wonder they even fired. The gap on the plugs had to be .060 or more


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew. Got two of the four items pushed to the next step. And discovered that two of them needed more epoxy, so I got the spares prepped and epoxied together today.

Also got the call from my dentist. I'm scheduled for a root canal a week from today. With any luck that'll stop the pain in my tooth. It's been six and a half weeks so far. And between the market fluctuations and the cost of the root canal, I'll just about finish off the HSA I started a few years before retiring.

Got a friend visiting from MN tomorrow, but hopefully he'll show up around lunchtime and I can have a decent morning in the shop first.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave make your friend help in the shop


----------



## pottz

youve had a tooth ache for 6-1/2 weeks ? if my dentist let me suffer that long id find a new dentist.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, that would guarantee I wouldn't ship on time. He's not the slightest bit handy.

Pottz, it's been a comedy of errors, but two of the weeks (on the front end) were due to the dentist being on vacation just after I broke a tooth, and then two weeks on this end were waiting for an opening at the endodontist. I've been in the dentist's office every Tuesday since it happened except today.

If I try to find a new dentist, I'll be waiting almost a year, due to nobody here accepting new patients and a bunch of local dentists quitting since covid started.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Devin that thin blue shaving looks like it came from something beautiful.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Keebs, that would guarantee I wouldn't ship on time. He's not the slightest bit handy.
> 
> Pottz, it's been a comedy of errors, but two of the weeks (on the front end) were due to the dentist being on vacation just after I broke a tooth, and then two weeks on this end were waiting for an opening at the endodontist. I've been in the dentist's office every Tuesday since it happened except today.
> 
> If I try to find a new dentist, I'll be waiting almost a year, due to nobody here accepting new patients and a bunch of local dentists quitting since covid started.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I had a filling fall out, just let that go for way too long, then while eating some popcorn hit a kernel and bop, there went most of the rest of the tooth, looked like a tooth sliver, no real pain, but after that break I thought I need to get this fixed ASAP. My old Dentist croaked, so I didn't have one. Thinking I could just roll into a new one. WRONG….

So I ended up with a Hack nobody else would go to, and he made a mess of a simple tooth extraction that was mostly already extracted. Pain after the fact, felt like a broken jaw from all the prying, got infected, was a real goofy deal. So I guess getting to a good Dentist is a time consuming process. I'm still waiting to see one, just so I have a Dentist of record. 3 months so far.


----------



## therealSteveN

This was the George of the Jungle I was thinking of.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061256/


----------



## EarlS

Teaser for this swap and prom for the beerBQ swap










Awesome upside down beer


----------



## Lazyman

I am finally done with my bench build and started the other project that caused me to skip this swap. My shop time the last two days and likely for the next month was and will be stripping and refinishing a set of these MCM chairs for my wife. (Happy belated birthday and and merry Christmas.) Getting to this state on the first chair is 2 days of work. Only 7 more to go. Thankfully, audio books help keep the mind from noticing how tedious this can be. This one had some loose joints that I had to take apart to re-glue and clamp.


----------



## EricFai

You get a new bench and now your going all out in preparation for the next swap.


----------



## duckmilk

> You get a new bench and now your going all out in preparation for the next swap.
> 
> - Eric


A chair swap?


----------



## EricFai

That be just a tad bit on shipping.


----------



## duckmilk

I think Earl's bench might have fit in my pickup, but he didn't offer it :-((










But, I think I came out the winner on this one, he bought me lunch and loaded me up on beer!










I followed Kenny's instructions on how to make his holdfast and did my best.
It turned out to be the left foot, I think?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The duck foot is a huge winner man!!! Love it!


----------



## duckmilk

> This one had some loose joints that I had to take apart to re-glue and clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I have a bunch of "decorative" horseshoe nails I can fix you up with.


----------



## pottz

> Keebs, that would guarantee I wouldn't ship on time. He's not the slightest bit handy.
> 
> Pottz, it's been a comedy of errors, but two of the weeks (on the front end) were due to the dentist being on vacation just after I broke a tooth, and then two weeks on this end were waiting for an opening at the endodontist. I've been in the dentist's office every Tuesday since it happened except today.
> 
> If I try to find a new dentist, I'll be waiting almost a year, due to nobody here accepting new patients and a bunch of local dentists quitting since covid started.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


when my dad retired to so.oregon he had the same problem finding a doctor,they were limited to the number of patients they could have.lucky it was a retirement community so always some old dude kicking the bucket-lol.


----------



## pottz

> This was the George of the Jungle I was thinking of.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061256/
> 
> - therealSteveN


yep thats the one.


----------



## pottz

> You get a new bench and now your going all out in preparation for the next swap.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> A chair swap?
> 
> - duckmilk


hey how about a "maloof" chair swap ? of course it would have to run for 2 or 3 years-lol.


----------



## EricFai

That's the "Cats Meow" Duck, great looking hold down.


----------



## EarlS

I think Duck could have probably put my bench and Nathan's bench his truck.

We were waiting to turn into the restaurant parking lot when this HUGE white truck came up behind us in the turn lane. Without seeing the license plate or anything else I told my wife that Mike was in the truck behind us. Sure enough.

I'm going to wait a bit before I start drilling holes in the bench for the duck foot hold fast.


----------



## Lazyman

> That s the "Cats Meow" Duck, great looking hold down.
> 
> - Eric


I think you meant the Duck's Quack.


----------



## EricFai

That work to Nathan. It is sweet.


----------



## duckmilk

> I m going to wait a bit before I start drilling holes in the bench for the duck foot hold fast.
> 
> - EarlS


Test them out on some scrap first and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## drsurfrat

> This was the George of the Jungle I was thinking of.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061256/
> 
> - therealSteveN


Oh yea…..


----------



## therealSteveN

That ducks foot hold down is pretty awesome. I imagine it will make a nice adornment on Earl's new dining room table/bench.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that was a productive morning in the shop. Too windy out for walkies or any outdoor chores (25th, gusts of 40), and we've got friends visiting from MN for lunch today, so I got out early and got a bunch done. Still have some work that requires the belt-sander outside (which blows the dust away for me, but on a day like today it's too windy for that unless I want to be covered in sanding dust).

Anyway, got far enough along to start writing the letter that'll go in the box with the goodies before I forget what woods were involved and who I got them from (in previous swaps). I'm at six woods from six different 'jocks so far, and I haven't even done things like a lid-lift for the box yet.


----------



## duckmilk

Guess where my little Rooster pup went today?

He's doing fine.


----------



## pottz

> Guess where my little Rooster pup went today?
> 
> He s doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


damn duck he's gorgeous.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't go to the Vet. I went to a justice of the peace to get turored.


----------



## Keebler1

Interesting video= my brother sent me


----------



## pottz

> I didn't go to the Vet. I went to a justice of the peace to get turored.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah but your special kenny ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Interesting video= my brother sent me
> 
> - Keebler1


thats pretty cool keebs.


----------



## EricFai

Beautiful pup Duck, pour little guy lost his nuts.


----------



## EricFai

That is neat Keebler, I might have to find dome Black Lotus now.


----------



## pottz

> Beautiful pup Duck, pour little guy lost his nuts.
> 
> - Eric


damn i was gonna say something then i bit my tongue and remembered,family friendly-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Guess I got my warning.


----------



## HokieKen

Family friendly depends on the day and what kinda mood I'm in ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like he's staring off into space thinking, "hey, I was about to lick something…"


----------



## pottz

> Family friendly depends on the day and what kinda mood I'm in ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


wrong kenny it's about what kind of mood cricket is in !!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Looks like he's staring off into space thinking, "hey, I was about to lick something…"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I don't think he has realized they are gone yet. He tried to hump a barn cat a while ago.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never had to dance with Cricket yet. She likes me


----------



## HokieKen

In my limited experience with dogs, getting tutored doesn't put a stop to the licking anyway.


----------



## pottz

> I've never had to dance with Cricket yet. She likes me
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah she likes me too-lol.and trust me,you dont want to my friend !!!! but hey once you do you get a real cool tatoo,and a monthly magazine just for members only !


----------



## duckmilk

> Interesting video= my brother sent me
> 
> - Keebler1


 Neat Kevin. There are tons of native locust trees all around the lake but I don't know if they are black locust or another variety.


----------



## DevinT

> Well, that was a productive morning in the shop. Too windy out for walkies or any outdoor chores (25th, gusts of 40), and we've got friends visiting from MN for lunch today, so I got out early and got a bunch done. Still have some work that requires the belt-sander outside (which blows the dust away for me, but on a day like today it's too windy for that unless I want to be covered in sanding dust).
> 
> Anyway, got far enough along to start writing the letter that'll go in the box with the goodies before I forget what woods were involved and who I got them from (in previous swaps). I'm at six woods from six different 'jocks so far, and I haven't even done things like a lid-lift for the box yet.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dang, Dave! Sounds like you're going all out.


----------



## DevinT

In the past 4 days:

Finished cutting all 18 metal pieces, finished dimensioning all 4 pieces of lumber, finished cutting 4 out of 6 wood pieces, epoxied 8 pieces (2 wood, 6 metal) into one part, epoxied another 9 pieces (1 wood, 4 metal, 4 magnets) into another part, and hand filed then sanded to fit one side.

I still have to hand file the other side, sand to fit, then apply the edge moldings.

Then sand everything down, then polish. Then comes final prep (which includes lubrication) and packaging.

I don't have a bonus extra item to offer or a fancy box, but there is no other like it in the World. Made from wood from another LumberJock. So hopefully it will be special enough to compete with some of the awesome swap items you all have come up with (whatever they may be).


----------



## DevinT

I had a video call with Dad today to show him the assembled swap item. He said he's glad I am making one for myself, and like everyone else I show it to, they say they've never seen anything like it. Wasn't even sure how to use it. I had to demonstrate over video how it works.

My co-worker said it was beautiful, and can't wait to see how it works.

My neighbor said "Jimminey!!! What am I looking at. Love the photos."

Coming from a fellow engineer, that was satisfying that I made something that stumped him.

Now I am wondering if I need to post an unlisted video on YouTube and provide the link with the tool to demonstrate how to assemble/disassemble/use the thing.

Of course, once you see it used, it's extremely easy. My experience is that once you use it, you're HOOKED!

I can't walk past the thing in the garage without wanting to take it off the hook and handle it. It's an absolute pleasure to use and it has unfortunately ruined me on buying any similar tool because it doesn't have the feature I added.

Dad and Mom said I should call it the Raven. I want to see at my recipient has to offer.

I hope the one I am making for myself (at the same time) comes out as nice as the one I assembled for the swap recipient so far.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I saw your YT video about cutting metal on the origin and I know that part was part of your swap. Not in this swap but I'm looking forward to seeing what you have come up with.


----------



## DevinT

I have posted a few pics and videos of me making this swap item, but since my recipient checks my other outlets, I don't want to give away the *real* surprise which is that the item has a touch of personalization for them.


----------



## DevinT

Also, I made a bet that everyone in this swap has large mits, so I made it slightly oversized.


----------



## RichT

> I've never had to dance with Cricket yet. She likes me
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, yeah. You called me a troll. She loves that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I saw your posts over at the Shaper Tools forums as well. Wait….am I getting one?


----------



## DevinT

I wish I could make enough for everyone. I suspect that everyone will want one when they see it used. It might look a little strange at first, but it feels so good in the hand and is so fun, I have a hard time putting it down. Like, I found myself playing with it during a meeting. I am thinking about it right now. I am obsessed!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Interesting video= my brother sent me
> 
> - Keebler1


Cool link Keebs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Devin, I imagine if it's something I feel I have to conquer and can't live without you'll share your files or post them on hub. Looking forward to seeing whatever it is.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dang, Dave! Sounds like you're going all out.


Thanks, Devin! This from the gal what's doing rocket surgery for her project. ;-)



> I don't have a bonus extra item to offer or a fancy box


Thing with the "fancy boxes" is that once you find a good mechanism for making boxes, they're a pretty quick addition to any project. I've done miters and splines and dovetails, and both are fairly quick for me. But yesterday as I was wrapping up, I tried a few experiments. Previously, my small boxes were made with 3/8 or 1/4 inch stock, but I think I can use 3/16 or 1/8 inch and still get a decent box. We'll see… I do know that I've had much better luck resawing small stock with my new 10" Grizzly bandsaw than I ever did with my old Delta-Rockwell 14, which means I can make "shorts" go a lot farther now than I could previously. That's kinda cool with all the boxes of shorts I've accumulated in various swaps, so I started this swap hoping to use wood from as many different jocks as possible.

But bonus items are strictly optional. I don't know about everyone else, but if the main item is a winner, any bonus item is just a nice surprise.


----------



## EarlS

In contrast to Devin, I drilled 2 holes last night before realizing that something didn't add up with the dimensions so I have to go thru all of the drawings and dimensions in the Woodsmith article. Yes, I'm making swap items from Woodsmith articles. I'm also making two of them just in case I screw something up on the first one.

The other two swap items have the first coat of finish on them so at least they are almost finished.


----------



## HokieKen

> I've never had to dance with Cricket yet. She likes me
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well, yeah. You called me a troll. She loves that.
> 
> - Rich


You were banned at the time though so it doesn't count ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Earl, the last tool swap I did something from a Woodsmith plan. There is nothing wrong with that. I actually made 2 sets that time, one being for myself.


----------



## bndawgs

that black locust looks an awful lot like some mulberry i have. I need to go find a blacklight to see if it glows


----------



## DavePolaschek

I looked around to see what glowed with a black light in a hotel room once. Once was plenty for that sort of behavior. Sometimes it's better not to know.

Got enough of a break from the wind to roll the belt sander outside this morning. Remembered I have wood from three more 'jocks that I should figure out how to incorporate, including some spalted sweet gum that I thought I was out of. Hmm….


----------



## DevinT

The garbage man just got very heated and came to the door. Spouse answered with baby in arms. He said whatever we threw in the trash he has no clue but it hit him in the face and to bag it up next time.

It was metal, resin, and wood swarf from working on this swap item, which I had been sweeping up the shop and dumping into the trash whatever the shop vac didn't suck up.

Poor guy probably thought it was some strange blue, tan, and silver glitter that we are just dumping in the trash for fun or to upset him.

Caught the whole thing on video. He looked like he wanted to hurt someone, but neighbor was all "hey, they got a young baby" and so he knocked softly and when confronted with said baby (which he woke) was rather calm.

I need to get a little wastebin with a liner to dump my sweepings into. Don't want to make enemies with the garbage men.


----------



## therealSteveN

They do have those big cruncher things on the back of the truck. You know the Mob gets rid of stiffs in car crushers. same same if you ask me. So NO I try to stay on good terms with the trash guy.


----------



## bndawgs

I used to work for a trash company. I went out and worked on the back of the truck one time. It was the most physically demanding thing I've ever done.

Before they upgraded the trucks, some of the helpers would have to dump 800-1200 toters a day.


----------



## duckmilk

> Poor guy probably thought it was some strange blue, tan, and silver glitter that we are just dumping in the trash for fun or to upset him.
> 
> - DevinT


Save that glitter, it used to be a prized component of the swaps ;-)

pic #4

Wish I had a way to show the video I sent to Dave for his birthday that related to the mug.


----------



## pottz

> The garbage man just got very heated and came to the door. Spouse answered with baby in arms. He said whatever we threw in the trash he has no clue but it hit him in the face and to bag it up next time.
> 
> It was metal, resin, and wood swarf from working on this swap item, which I had been sweeping up the shop and dumping into the trash whatever the shop vac didn't suck up.
> 
> Poor guy probably thought it was some strange blue, tan, and silver glitter that we are just dumping in the trash for fun or to upset him.
> 
> Caught the whole thing on video. He looked like he wanted to hurt someone, but neighbor was all "hey, they got a young baby" and so he knocked softly and when confronted with said baby (which he woke) was rather calm.
> 
> I need to get a little wastebin with a liner to dump my sweepings into. Don't want to make enemies with the garbage men.
> 
> - DevinT


no problem here the driver never gets near the cans,a big am comes down grabs it and lfts and dumps.there could be a dead body in it and they would never know.


----------



## DevinT

He should be lucky it was just the sweepings and not the contents of the shop vac


----------



## DevinT

I finished cutting the last two wood pieces and have put the Shaper Origin away as it is no longer needed for the remaining steps.

If all goes well, I should have one for myself by the time I ship.


----------



## EarlS

I'm now on re-work of the main item since I didn't study the directions thoroughly enough to catch that the dimensions that were provided were misleading until I tried to match up a couple pieces and things didn't line up. Fortunately I have some more 8/4 walnut to make new pieces. I'm also down to 2 items rather than 3 due to another unforeseen twist of fate.

I have to say, for some reason this swap has had more twists and turns in the build than all the rest of the ones I've done combined.


----------



## EricFai

But they are still fun Earl. Sorry to hear about the mishaps.


----------



## DevinT

All the moving parts have been lubricated and all the pieces have been assembled and I finished surface conditioning.

Last few remaining steps include a trip to the router table for some bevels, then hand sanding and polish. Then final prep, packaging, and shipping.


----------



## pottz

> All the moving parts have been lubricated and all the pieces have been assembled and I finished surface conditioning.
> 
> Last few remaining steps include a trip to the router table for some bevels, then hand sanding and polish. Then final prep, packaging, and shipping.
> 
> - DevinT


dev i dont know what the hell your making but im sure damn curious.this is a screwdriver/marking tool swap you know ? sounds like your going wauyover board,again ? but i expect no less. ;-))


----------



## DevinT

I assure you it meets all the requirements for the swap


----------



## PCDub

I always follow along on these swap threads, but there's NO WAY I would ever join one! The level of dedication to excellence just leaves me in the dust, and I would be too embarrassed to even try…

But I do enjoy reading about y'all's efforts and seeing the results! Can't wait until reveal day!


----------



## EarlS

PCDub - I can assure you that swaps have all levels of experience in them. Devin is on one end of the spectrum on this one and I think I'm at the other end.

Swaps are more about trying something different and learning from it. Give it a go - you will enjoy the experience.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I always follow along on these swap threads, but there s NO WAY I would ever join one! The level of dedication to excellence just leaves me in the dust, and I would be too embarrassed to even try…
> 
> But I do enjoy reading about y all s efforts and seeing the results! Can t wait until reveal day!
> 
> - PCDub


if i join you will have no problem with the work i turn out :<((((((((

plus if you get Kenny just send beer then he wont care what he gets :<)))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

There will be a Beer/BBQ swap in the summer that's a little more laid back as far as the level of comittment PCdub. It's a good "beginner" swap for anyone who may not feel comfortable jumping into the deep end.


----------



## Keebler1

PCdub you havent seen my work. Trust me a monkey could join the swap and do better


----------



## pottz

PCdub i agree with all said dont worry about being a master craftsman it's all about the enjoyment and pushing yourself to expand your skills. i was the same way,always watched but afraid to jump in.my first was last years beer swap and i had a blast, and learned a lot about beer. hell im not what id call a beer drinker even. so jump in this summer,ill be back in it.i gaurantee you'll have fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

PCDub, what the others have said holds. Give it a try, and as long as you don't half-ass it (we've had people do that), and put in an effort to push your own boundaries a little, you win.

Needed a safe-edge file this week to do some touch-up on my project. Ordered the file from McMaster on Tuesday and got it yesterday and this morning's distraction from the swap project was handling it.

Since it's got safe edges (no teeth on the sides) I wanted to make it obvious in the till.










Took longer to get the end of the brass squared off than anything else.

The tint was four drops TransTint Lemon Yellow, one drop TransTint Aqua, and two squirts of super-blonde shellac.

I don't think I'll have much trouble figuring out which file has the safe edges.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Dave P said, all are welcome but you do need to put in legit effort. Newbies won't be as good as people who have wood worked for 5, 10, or 30 years but they can still learn and participate. In fact newbies are fun, maybe they don't send out the swap winning project each swap but they usually receive something that is above their skills in some cases and even that would help refine their work just having someone else's in their hand to look at and study, even ask questions. Newbies are good if they have effort to give.


----------



## RyanGi

Dave! You made a pickle!! That's so cool!! I want pickle files…


----------



## RyanGi

I've noticed something funny about folks that take up the traditional 'crafts'. A lot of them don't think what they make is 'any good' or 'good enough'. Maybe that's just a personality flaw that some of us have, but even the big loud ones are, in my experience, supportive and happy to have folks want to learn. And I'll be never seen anyone jump harder to defend a new guy or gal who's trying to learn when someone wants to smack them down for no good reason.

I joined this swap after passing on a previous offer to join one because I wanted to push myself a bit and try something new with an end goal, and maybe a little bit of stress to 'do a little better' because it's, effectively, a gift. That said, no one here that I'm aware of gets involved in a swap with the intention of getting a masterpiece for free. Do it to learn, do it for fun, do it because craftsman are a dying breed and anything we can do to preserve it is good for all of us. Big or small, when this is gone it might never come back…


----------



## DevinT

I may sound experienced but I'm actually a beginner. I am just rather punctilious (as Mom says).

Learned something new today …

For a spicy time, try paste wax in an open wound.


----------



## Keebler1

One of the reasons i join is im not sure i would be in the shop as much as i am if i wasnt doing the swap or at least following one


----------



## pottz

> Dave! You made a pickle!! That's so cool!! I want pickle files…
> 
> - RyanGi


lol-thats what i thought when i saw it,dave stuck a pickle on the end of his file !


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave! You made a pickle!! That's so cool!! I want pickle files…


That's what my sweetie said too, Ryan. She wondered if I'd be mad if she ate my file handle. "Well, it would sure be crunchy!"



> For a spicy time, try paste wax in an open wound.


Devin, straight turps is pretty spicy, too. Give it a try! ;-)



> What Dave P said, all are welcome but you do need to put in legit effort.


I'd say the thing that sucks most, even beyond half-assing your swap project, is receiving a swap item and then going silent. Not even a "thank you" or "ooh, this was cool!" comment. Even if you didn't receive the greatest project ever, say something about the project you received. And it's easy for a newbie to sound impressed about what they got, right? "Oh man, this is so much better than what I made!" is pretty easy to say when you're still working on your skills, and it'll make the person who sent you stuff feel good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Agreed. What Dave P said and about Dave P's pickle (no dirty minds).


----------



## DevinT

I second what Dave said.

My last swap, unfortunately my maker didn't seem too proud of what they made, but I absolutely love it. It actually sits right next to all my other planes. Right in between the sansoo and great grandpa's plane.

It is an elegantly designed and beautifully executed chisel plane.

I found beauty in every angle and it makes me sad that they sounded slightly disappointed with their work, because I love it.

That was also an odd situation because the person that made the item I received didn't really even post more than maybe one comment the whole time.

I think as long as you don't slack off, try to push yourself to do even one thing outside your comfort zone, and provide some minimum level of communication, then you are definitely the swap type.

I do these swaps because I like to push myself. I knew I could put together something that would at least be functional even if ugly as sin, and I wanted to challenge myself to see if I could make something nice.

I just have the added pressure that family are watching what I am making and my father happens to have been collecting (for more than 3 decades) variations of the thing I am making for this swap. So, naturally, I can't afford to go-small on this one. My Dad is beside himself. Also, growing up with his obsession, I have seen a metric crapton of these and so I know WAY more about these tools than I should. Long incessant suffering as a child sitting on the floor at the store while Dad talked for hours about these tools with the purveyor. Countless holidays where we gathered around these tools and talked about them at length. Almost every conversation about these tools for decades.

This swap is allowing me to change that dynamic by making me the purveyor of his obsession which has improved communication slightly.

So, sincerest apologies if I have made it sound like I am doing rocket science … but I kind of am … for Dad … to show him that he can be obsessed about me for once instead of these damn tools.

*EDIT:* So, naturally, I had to make one that works unlike any that he has ever seen before. I succeeded so deftly that he wasn't even able to conceive its operation until it was completely assembled and demonstrated via video. And he's a woodworker! So, YEEHAW mf, stumped y'u. I think the last time I saw him confused about such a tool was 1995 when he acquired one that used a piano wire tensioning mechanism (one of my absolute favorites too, if I am honest)


----------



## therealSteveN

> Swaps are more about trying something different and learning from it. Give it a go - you will enjoy the experience.
> 
> - EarlS





> There will be a Beer/BBQ swap in the summer that's a little more laid back as far as the level of comittment PCdub. It's a good "beginner" swap for anyone who may not feel comfortable jumping into the deep end.
> 
> - HokieKen


Absolutely.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dave! You made a pickle!! That's so cool!! I want pickle files…
> 
> - RyanGi


LOL, good one.


----------



## pottz

> Agreed. What Dave P said and about Dave P's pickle (no dirty minds).
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


it's good friday no dirty minds !!!


----------



## DevinT

Second item is going much smoother having learned from mistakes on the first one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Second item is going much smoother having learned from mistakes on the first one.


That's why I almost always make one (or more) prototypes for a swap. The first one gets the mistakes out of my system and then I can build a nice one for someone else. It's especially important when trying something new.


----------



## DevinT

> Second item is going much smoother having learned from mistakes on the first one.
> 
> That's why I almost always make one (or more) prototypes for a swap. The first one gets the mistakes out of my system and then I can build a nice one for someone else. It's especially important when trying something new.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Would it be totally uncool of me if I kept the nicer of the two for myself?

Not because it is nicer but because of the colors I chose for myself on the second one.


----------



## duckmilk

> it s good friday no dirty minds !!!
> 
> - pottz


My accountant doesn't have my taxes done yet so it's not such a good Friday for me and I'm thinking bad thoughts [(


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Would it be totally uncool of me if I kept the nicer of the two for myself?


Might be, but if it is, then I've been totally uncool in a swap or two.

I generally try to send the nicer one, but… reasons.


----------



## pottz

> Second item is going much smoother having learned from mistakes on the first one.
> 
> That's why I almost always make one (or more) prototypes for a swap. The first one gets the mistakes out of my system and then I can build a nice one for someone else. It's especially important when trying something new.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Would it be totally uncool of me if I kept the nicer of the two for myself?
> 
> Not because it is nicer but because of the colors I chose for myself on the second one.
> 
> - DevinT


only if you tell us you are.too late now.


----------



## pottz

> Would it be totally uncool of me if I kept the nicer of the two for myself?
> 
> Might be, but if it is, then I've been totally uncool in a swap or two.
> 
> I generally try to send the nicer one, but… reasons.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i always knew you were that type ;-))


----------



## DevinT

Honestly though, I am pretty sure whichever one I send will be a hit considering it is a newly invented tool that has never existed before.


----------



## pottz




----------



## RyanGi

> - pottz


Wow…


----------



## DevinT

Does that mean we could also see men wearing bell bottom pants but they call them Mel Bottoms with the likeness of Mel Brooks from Blazing Saddles?


----------



## EarlS

ahhhhh ….. *NO*! No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, - *He-Hive NO!!*

Well, I'm on to plan D. Hopefully the items I just ordered will in fact show up by next Friday and give me a weekend to put something together that doesn't look like a middle school shop project.

At this rate, buying a set of screwdrivers off Etsy is sounding like it would have been the better option both for cost as well as frustration. Lee Valley has some really nice looking ones too…...


----------



## therealSteveN

> - pottz
> 
> Wow…
> 
> - RyanGi


Not sure if WOW covers that pic. Leaves me wondering what site pottz was cruising when he came across it though. LOL…


----------



## duckmilk

> Not sure if WOW covers that pic. Leaves me wondering what site pottz was cruising when he came across it though. LOL…
> 
> - therealSteveN


Maybe shopping for clothes?


----------



## EricFai

PCDub, you should try one of the swaps, they are fun and it's exciting to see what you receive. I hesitated at first, but now I have a few under my belt. If you need help with a type of project, there are many here that would give you a few pointers. It's a great bunch if guys an gals.

Yes there are designed to challenge yourself, but that makes us a better woodworker.

I have received so assume projects from fellow LJ members. And they have given me inspiration to do better and of the handmade tools I received, I do use them. And at some point I would like to have my hand at making a few of them.


----------



## RyanGi

DevinT I saw Shaper just posted your plane files as a project via social media! That's pretty big time! We'll done…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Devin!


----------



## EricFai

Devin did a great job, and it cuts some nice shavings. I am proud owner of this one off design. Very well balanced in my hand.


----------



## DevinT

Woah, for real life?!

That is epic! Now I am glad I documented all 145 steps with extreme detail. Not really sure how many people will attempt it, but I am honored to have been selected.

Gives me incentive to post this swap item on the hub too (was 50/50 on it because it is pretty complex (more complex than the plane if you can believe it), despite being a fraction of the size.

Damn, now I am changing my mind to send my recipient the better of the two. Yeah, I think that is the right thing to do. Keep the prototype for myself.


----------



## DevinT

On this swap, I actually broke a router bit because I under estimated the hardness of the metal.

The first router bit I have ever broken in-use (there was one other that I broke by accident when I forgot to lower the router in the table before moving the fence, but I chalk that one up to stupidity - or moving too fast - when I was more of a beginner).

Also, the fit on this thing required dialing in to tenths of a thousandth of an inch - by hand sanding the metal parts to fit perfectly - which was an annoyingly slow process because only a rolled up piece of turning sandpaper could get in where I had to sand.

Leading me to believe that like the plane, few will attempt to make one of these themselves.

Also, I was curious how much I could sell it for … went to Rob Cosman's store to see what he is selling his sort-of-similar items for and was quite disappointed to see $80 for the highest priced one. I think the most I could sell them for is $100 a piece. Considering it only cost me $30 to make, that seems like workable margin, but only if I contract out the manufacturing which will change the margins.


----------



## EricFai

Devin, you are the one who goes over the top. As everyone else in this swap it is going to be interested to what you have built. If it is anything like the plane, it will be a work of art.


----------



## duckmilk

Devin, did you ever get the plane blade adjustment you designed made?


----------



## Keebler1

Devin I bet uour prototype looks 10 times better than anything I am sending. Keep the one you like best. Your recipient wont be disappointed


----------



## DevinT

Well, just ruined the prototype.

Polishing the edges I removed about 1/128" of too much material and now it's trash.

To salvage the prototype (if I want one to keep for myself) I would now have to pull the Origin back out and cut 3 more pieces (with about a dozen tool changes in the process).

I might do that but it will set me back 2-3 days, and honestly I made a stupid rookie machinist mistake.

I used a 2-flute for final passes when I should have used an O-flute or 4-flute. Problem being that among the 3-dozen router bits I have, I am lacking an 1/8" diameter O-flute or high-flute count bit (I have them both in 1/4" but not 1/8").

I figured I would just make-do with the 2-flute (which leaves a rough edge; even if taking off just 0.005" for final pass in metal) and then hand sand to a fine finish. Nope - the curves are too tight to do it by machine and so the edges lost their symmetry in the process, while also losing too much material.

I am not going to clean up the edges on the second one. I am just going to put it together.

If I am able to obtain the proper bit from Amazon fast enough, I might try to remake all the parts, but …

Damhikt. No mirror polish edges on this one.


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Wow…
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> Not sure if WOW covers that pic. Leaves me wondering what site pottz was cruising when he came across it though. LOL…
> 
> - therealSteveN


ha ha my wife sent it to me.maybe she wants me to get that do ! problem is i dont have enough hair to "do" it !


----------



## pottz

> Devin did a great job, and it cuts some nice shavings. I am proud owner of this one off design. Very well balanced in my hand.
> 
> - Eric


you lucky bastard !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Devin, you are the one who goes over the top. As everyone else in this swap it is going to be interested to what you have built. If it is anything like the plane, it will be a work of art.
> 
> - Eric


god i hope so,that way no one will notice my under achievement !!!! hey im a slacker ! im saving up all my energy for kennys beer/bbq swap.


----------



## EricFai

Devin, I'm going to say it, you seem very picky, 7 thousandths to much material. I think it would be safe to say you are going to have the best of show in this swap. Better than mine for sure, and I though I did good.

Now, it very true that we are our worst critics.


----------



## pottz

> Well, just ruined the prototype.
> 
> Polishing the edges I removed about 1/128" of too much material and now it's trash.
> 
> To salvage the prototype (if I want one to keep for myself) I would now have to pull the Origin back out and cut 3 more pieces (with about a dozen tool changes in the process).
> 
> I might do that but it will set me back 2-3 days, and honestly I made a stupid rookie machinist mistake.
> 
> I used a 2-flute for final passes when I should have used an O-flute or 4-flute. Problem being that among the 3-dozen router bits I have, I am lacking an 1/8" diameter O-flute or high-flute count bit (I have them both in 1/4" but not 1/8").
> 
> I figured I would just make-do with the 2-flute (which leaves a rough edge; even if taking off just 0.005" for final pass in metal) and then hand sand to a fine finish. Nope - the curves are too tight to do it by machine and so the edges lost their symmetry in the process, while also losing too much material.
> 
> I am not going to clean up the edges on the second one. I am just going to put it together.
> 
> If I am able to obtain the proper bit from Amazon fast enough, I might try to remake all the parts, but …
> 
> Damhikt. No mirror polish edges on this one.
> 
> - DevinT


hey before you trash anything send your mistakes to me because i know it will be 10x better than anything i could make !


----------



## DevinT

Ordered the right bit and it should arrive tomorrow.

I am not excited in the least to have to recut 3 pieces, re-epoxy, re-file, etc


----------



## Keebler1

You arent excited now but you will be when you finish it and give it to your dad for fathers day. Then you get to make a whole new one for yourself


----------



## DevinT

If I am being honest, I left myself more room for error than 1/128", but …

Initial glue-up one piece shifted slightly before the epoxy set and so my room for error was drastically reduced … and it just couldn't suffer another 1/128" shift off-center.


----------



## DevinT

> You arent excited now but you will be when you finish it and give it to your dad for fathers day. Then you get to make a whole new one for yourself
> 
> - Keebler1


LoL.

I think he would simply put it in a drawer.

The one I give to Dad will have to be perfect in every way.

He already told me that I should have used micarta for 2 of the pieces.


----------



## DevinT

I am *so* upset with myself right now.

In essence took a fully functional nearly finished assembled item and destroyed it trying to slightly improve the finish, while attempting to achieve superb fit and finish.

Of course none of this effects my ability to ship what I intended because I was making two of them and was not sure about this last step I took, so only did it on the first one.


----------



## pottz

> I am *so* upset with myself right now.
> 
> - DevinT


chill girl,take a deep breath and relax.you push yourself too hard my friend.these swaps are for fun,not to stress out.now go get a glass of wine,cuddle up with your loved one and that beautiful baby and exhale girl.peace out.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks pottz.

I guess I have 2 more weeks to ship.

I was just looking forward to shipping early. Mostly because this swap is taking time away from said spouse/baby.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz.
> 
> I guess I have 2 more weeks to ship.
> 
> I was just looking forward to shipping early. Mostly because this swap is taking time away from said spouse/baby.
> 
> - DevinT


no thats not what these swaps are about.it's about having some fun making something you can share,and the comaraderie as woodworkers.you dont need to impress us girl,you already have.hell im just glad they even allow me to join ! cheers my friend.


----------



## RichT

I'm impressed.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks, Rich. Means a lot.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin did a great job, and it cuts some nice shavings. I am proud owner of this one off design. Very well balanced in my hand.
> 
> - Eric


Eric, I've been waiting to ask you …

Did you ever find the feature I didn't tell anyone about and that I didn't document?

There is a small wood burning behind the adjuster that I never mentioned nor told anyone about.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, did you ever get the plane blade adjustment you designed made?
> 
> - duckmilk


It uses off-the-shelf tractor parts from Midwest Control, namely specialized ball joints for tractor linkages.

So thankfully nothing has to be made, just ordered and assembled, then mounted in a block of wood.

Elegance in simplicity (though it took me ages to find those tractor parts to fit the bill for the proper linkage).

Order of operations are:

1. This swap
2. Kerfing plane
3. Norris inspired adjuster but more readily available parts than Lee Valley

Also, Lee Valley broke their stalemate with me after 9 months and then successfully shipped two more units of plane kit to me on-time so won my business back.

However, the Midwest Control parts are still very tantalizing for an alternate adjuster and I want to fully explore that since the parts are *less than $3 per plane.*


----------



## EricFai

Your Makers Mark, a fine detail.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - all of the pieces are cut for the main swap item and at least they kind of fit together. Only made a couple mistakes today but they were all fixable. My recipient will know it was hand made, no CNC or Shaper here folks….

Tomorrow will be a long day of fiddling with the fit and sanding, lots and lots of sanding. Now I just need the parts for Plan D to show up and I can fill a box with stuff that resembles swap items.

I wonder if I could just send my recipient a Benchcrafted Glide Leg vise instead? Anyone think I could pass it off as something I made for the swap?


----------



## Lazyman

I don't think anyone would complain, Earl. Heck for what you are asking, I am tempted to buy it and make another bench.


----------



## drsurfrat

I agree w Nathan, that is tempting to design a bench around. Or add it to an existing bench. Unfortunatly both my benches have recessed legs…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got a little work done today on some bonus items. I found I have a hard time working with metal. At least now I can go back to wood.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, you would have no complaints from me receiving a leg vise.

I have had the shop 2 years now, have a bench, but no real vise on the bench which I need to design a good solid top.


----------



## HokieKen

My woodwork for the weekend:










Some Apple getting ready to lend its essence to tomorrow's Easter turkey


----------



## pottz

> My woodwork for the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Apple getting ready to lend its essence to tomorrow's Easter turkey
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds better than the honey baked ham i got today.they dont even glaze them way they used to.and way over priced for what you get.i get a gift card from my company every year or id never buy one again.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, the turkey sounds good.

Pottz, we always get the spiral cut, honey glassed, as long as they are not overcooked, they taste good. Guess it depends on who cooking in my house.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, the turkey sounds good.
> 
> Pottz, we always get the spiral cut, honey glassed, as long as they are not overcooked, they taste good. Guess it depends on who cooking in my house.
> 
> - Eric


the honey baked hams,thats a brand here with shops where you buy em,used to be great. seems their quality has slipped over the years.


----------



## EricFai

We always get the Smithfield. Maybe it's only an eastern thing.


----------



## pottz

> We always get the Smithfield. Maybe it s only an eastern thing.
> 
> - Eric


yeah there know for quality.we can get that brand here too.


----------



## HokieKen

We like country ham around here. Cumberland Gap is my favorite. My brother has taken to raising and slaughtering hogs in the last year or so for some extra cash though so my mom is fixing one of his hams to go with the turkey tomorrow. We'll see if it's as good as the usual.


----------



## pottz

> We like country ham around here. Cumberland Gap is my favorite. My brother has taken to raising and slaughtering hogs in the last year or so for some extra cash though so my mom is fixing one of his hams to go with the turkey tomorrow. We'll see if it's as good as the usual.
> 
> - HokieKen


hell with the honey baked,what time do we eat ?


----------



## bndawgs

Wife has a broken foot, so we're heading over to some friend's house for dinner. Brisket, mashed potatoes and salad are on the menu


----------



## EricFai

Brisket, sounds good. There are a few BBQ joints around me that have a good brisket, and each has its own flavor.


----------



## HokieKen

Brisket is one of my favorites)


----------



## pottz

> Brisket is one of my favorites)
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 love it.


----------



## RyanGi

> Brisket is one of my favorites)
> 
> - HokieKen


One of my favorites to cook on the Big Green Egg!
Just did one for St. Patty's.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Kenny, the turkey sounds good.
> 
> Pottz, we always get the spiral cut, honey glassed, as long as they are not overcooked, they taste good. Guess it depends on who cooking in my house.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> the honey baked hams,thats a brand here with shops where you buy em,used to be great. seems their quality has slipped over the years.
> 
> - pottz


We're going to my Sisters tomorrow, no doubt filet, a ham, and a turkey. She's a home ec teacher/caterer, so there is never a simple dinner there. Whole Fam Damly is going, so it'll be fun.

Tonight Peg and I heated up a Honey Baked ham, and some easy sides, and had our own feast. That Ham was fabulous, so not sure about loss of quality, we've had them off and on over our 42 years, and always loved the Ham, it's just the price ya gotta swallow, but if you want good, and easy, they are the deal.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Brisket is one of my favorites)
> 
> - HokieKen


If it's done right, yes it is. My wife oven cooks hers, and the emphasis isn't burnt ends and all that, it rocks. We just had brisket on a quick trip down to Kentucky, and it was a hole in the wall place, awesome meats though. That brisket was done in a smoker, slowwwwww cooked, burnt ends all that stuff. So I guess I'm an equal opportunity brisket eater.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, the turkey sounds good.
> 
> Pottz, we always get the spiral cut, honey glassed, as long as they are not overcooked, they taste good. Guess it depends on who cooking in my house.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> the honey baked hams,thats a brand here with shops where you buy em,used to be great. seems their quality has slipped over the years.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We re going to my Sisters tomorrow, no doubt filet, a ham, and a turkey. She s a home ec teacher/caterer, so there is never a simple dinner there. Whole Fam Damly is going, so it ll be fun.
> 
> Tonight Peg and I heated up a Honey Baked ham, and some easy sides, and had our own feast. That Ham was fabulous, so not sure about loss of quality, we ve had them off and on over our 42 years, and always loved the Ham, it s just the price ya gotta swallow, but if you want good, and easy, they are the deal.
> 
> - therealSteveN


weve had three now where they forgot the glace ? for the money there are better hams in my opinion.the only reason i still get one is because it's free.


----------



## Keebler1

Happy Easter


----------



## drsurfrat

Happy Easter everyone. Today is BBQ'd ribs just with the family. Not traditional, but tasty.


----------



## EarlS

Happy Easter everyone.

I see a rabbit out in the yard. Wonder if it is the Easter Bunny? Looks like he might be leaving some chocolate eggs out there.

Nothing special for Easter. I think we are doing chicken on the Big Green Egg. I'm also getting the entire day to myself as SWMBO is going to church and then going on a field trip for the afternoon with some of her friends.


----------



## EricFai

Happy Easter Ya'll.

Have a great day with Family an Friends.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We're doing a sweet potato and spinach frittata for dinner today. We mostly forgot it was Easter until we tried to go shopping at Walmart yesterday afternoon to get cases of jelly and mayo for our local food shelf and saw that the lines were all 25-30 carts long. "Is there a storm coming or is it a holiday?"

[bad word]

All because Jeebus rolls back his rock today and if he sees his shadow we get six more weeks of Lent.

But our mail-order perennials from High Country Gardens got delivered by the UPS guy yesterday about 6pm (after shipping yesterday morning - we figured we'd see them on Monday), so we're going to be outside trying to get them stuck in the ground before the wind machine gets cranked up today.


----------



## EarlS

High Country gardens has lots of really unique plants. We use them quite a bit.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow, Dave. Those plants survived the shipping really well.


----------



## EricFai

Not sure, it looks like a lot of work to me. But yes it looks like they survived shipping.


----------



## HokieKen

> Brisket is one of my favorites)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> One of my favorites to cook on the Big Green Egg!
> Just did one for St. Patty's.
> 
> - RyanGi


I haven't done one on my BGE yet. My mouth is watering thinking about it now though. I'm doing a Turkey today then after that I'm going to smoke some salmon to eat on this week. Maybe I'll do a brisket next weekend


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Easter all! Earl, sounds like your Easter Bunny is better than mine. My wife is going to church so I have a couple hours but then she's coming back with 4 kids and their parents, her parents, my mom and an uncle. All to eat my Turkey :-( At least I'll have boiled eggs for weeks ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Brisket is one of my favorites)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> One of my favorites to cook on the Big Green Egg!
> Just did one for St. Patty's.
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> I haven't done one on my BGE yet. My mouth is watering thinking about it now though. I'm doing a Turkey today then after that I'm going to smoke some salmon to eat on this week. Maybe I'll do a brisket next weekend
> 
> - HokieKen


i'll be there for some smoked salmon YUMMYS :<))))))))))


----------



## EarlS

Haven't tried smoked salmon the BGE. Best smoked salmon I've had was from a co-worker in OR that caught it and smoked it in an old fridge in his back yard.

As for brisket, I've done a couple but never quite got it to turn out quite right, good but not great. Not enough practice I suppose. Best brisket seems to come from the ratty looking dives. We have a brisket place here but it tasted like mediocre roast. No smoke or anything that made me think brisket.

We do turkey every thanksgiving not he BGE and it always turns out amazing. Looks like I'm doing one when the folks come out in May.

Bonus swap stuff is finished. Guess I can't put off all of the sanding on the main item any longer….


----------



## pottz

> We're doing a sweet potato and spinach frittata for dinner today. We mostly forgot it was Easter until we tried to go shopping at Walmart yesterday afternoon to get cases of jelly and mayo for our local food shelf and saw that the lines were all 25-30 carts long. "Is there a storm coming or is it a holiday?"
> 
> [bad word]
> 
> All because Jeebus rolls back his rock today and if he sees his shadow we get six more weeks of Lent.
> 
> But our mail-order perennials from High Country Gardens got delivered by the UPS guy yesterday about 6pm (after shipping yesterday morning - we figured we'd see them on Monday), so we're going to be outside trying to get them stuck in the ground before the wind machine gets cranked up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


im amazed plants like that would survive shipping.how do they pack em.lucky we have plenty of nurseries here for anything youd want.


----------



## RyanGi

> Brisket is one of my favorites)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> One of my favorites to cook on the Big Green Egg!
> Just did one for St. Patty's.
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> I haven't done one on my BGE yet. My mouth is watering thinking about it now though. I'm doing a Turkey today then after that I'm going to smoke some salmon to eat on this week. Maybe I'll do a brisket next weekend
> 
> - HokieKen


Love the way is comes off the Egg. Usually I just do a flat, since it's just me and the wife, but I've done a couple packers and then finished the burnt ends. Soooo good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> im amazed plants like that would survive shipping.how do they pack em.lucky we have plenty of nurseries here for anything youd want.


Each pot is in a plastic bag, then packed in a square cardboard tube which has corners that fold in above and below the pot. All 19 plants were then laid flat in the box, with paper to fill the empty space. We've never had a problem with the shipping, even when the outer box looked like someone had played soccer with it.

There are plenty of nurseries in Santa Fe (four that we go to, and two we avoid), but High Country Gardens has better selection of xeric plants, and lots better information in their catalog / website so you can pick the right plants. Plus they have a good guarantee. Last year's plants had a couple that were DOA and all I had to do was send a picture and they refunded us the money for those right away. Way better service than anyone local except Plants of the Southwest who are great for the stuff they do stock, but they don't stock anything even slightly non-native.

13 plants are in the ground, and we'll do the other 6 either this evening (if the wind mellows out) or tomorrow morning.

Got enough time in the shop after planting to do the second glue-up on the bonus item. One more session in the clamps to go if there are no problems, I think. I'm up to four coats of oil on the swap item, and one more and then some beeswax oughta get that right.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Doing something a bit different this year. Steak and eggs (egg souffle), biscuits and gravy, bacon and sausage, french toast, just a full breakfast including the Wife's punch. Youngest Son made home made cinnamon rolls.


----------



## HokieKen

Honing this sexy bastard:









While I wait for this sexy bastard:


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Kenny, the turkey that is.


----------



## pottz

> Looking good Kenny, the turkey that is.
> 
> - Eric


ditto !


----------



## therealSteveN

So how was the Turkey?

Hope everyone had a great day yesterday, we did, lots of laughter, and great food.


----------



## HokieKen

Turkey was fantastic  I smoke some Salmon last night after the turkey to eat this week so I'm looking forward to dinner tonight too )


----------



## DavePolaschek

We (I) didn't get around to making the frittata yesterday. Ordered pizza because my sweetie was hungry and didn't want to wait 45 minutes for me. I managed to get a new domain bought for a website for my art and get it connected to a placeholder website and wire up the email. 45 minutes or so of messing with DNS records, oh boy!

Today we volunteered for a couple hours at the library this morning, plus planted a couple plants, and watered almost everything that's supposed to be watered tomorrow because I've got a root canal at 9:30 in the morning.

Got about an hour in the shop before everything else this morning, which was enough to put some hand-cut dovetail splines in some mitered corners. I think two more solid shop sessions will get everything ready for the finish, so I should be able to ship on time.

So just another fairly typical couple days around here. Too many projects going, but we sleep pretty well after spending a few hours outside working on the yard. Or the library's yard.


----------



## DevinT

*Dave*, 45 minutes to get that done seems like a bit much. It usually takes me less than 10 minutes total to provision all that. Would love to compare notes sometime.

Good luck on your root canal. Hoping the best.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Devin, new DNS (I've switched to porkbun.com), plus different host for the website (hosting the new one on write.as) and email hosted at a different provider than the web page (Fastmail.com for email). So new forms, new places for things, and the biggest time thing was a bug in the DNS form at porkbun that required me to submit a bug report and plug in a keyboard on my iPad in order to be able to tab to a field that was off-screen.


----------



## DevinT

Dang, that sounds like it was frustrating.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hi all, just caught up again. Like everyone here I am on pins and needles to see what Devin came up with. Its old news now but whatever you ruined the finish on, a) I bet that doesn't affect functionality, and b) you can go ahead and send it to me, I won't mind the finish!

Dave, I nearly cackled out loud at the "sees his shadow" joke.

I did some working involving wood, made lattice panels 24" high to extend my 6' privacy fence to 8' pretty inexpensively. It's pressure treated 2×4s so while a hand plane was involved, it doesn't qualify for LJs!

Speaking of LJs, I was reflecting on how my lathe is unfinished, I built wall cabinets in the shop but never floor cabinets, my sweetgum rounds are still unfinished, the list goes on… but the answer is in my "Projects" page.
Early projects involve a stool and toybox for kid #1. Then a stool for kid #2. Then a bed. Then a set of bunk beds. It goes downhill from there for obvious reasons haha! I'm up to my ears in work and free time goes to 4 kids. I occasionally let them use a spokeshave and we get some shop time together but its rare, and when we do there's no time to put it on LJs.

I sure do appreciate you guys though, your work is always so impressive to see and the banter can be fun to follow!


----------



## pottz

*FINISH !!!!* i knew i forgot something !


----------



## DevinT

The router bit that will give superb fit and finish has been delayed in transit 3 times now. I might just cut the remake with the 2-flute again and accept however it comes off the CNC.

The Shaper is loaded, stock is indicated-in, and I have just been waiting for the bit.

I even had time to go back and go over EVERY single node on all 8 of the SVGs and refine them while I have been waiting. I got the master design reduced from over 400 instructions (path nodes on a closed path) down to an astoundingly small 55. That's a huge reduction and will translate into much cleaner results even with just using the 2-flute.

It was excruciatingly tedious work but the net effect is surgically clean CNC files for the Shaper Hub.

That part that I ruined? It's still ruined. When you see what I am making you will understand how 7-thou error plus an 80-thou error proved to be just too much and the 7-thou pushed it over.

I mean, I'll gladly send it to you if you sign a waiver that you won't hurt yourself with the not-completely functional safety component. I can't in good conscious send a unit with a broken safety catch.


----------



## Keebler1

Safety catches who needs those


----------



## pottz

ok keebs give me an S ups just picked up and it's on the way to some sucker, errrr i mean lucky recipient ! ;-))


----------



## DevinT

Ah CRAPO.

Just learned a new thing. Learned I should be using Total Boat Epoxy instead of JBWeld.


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully you learned that on the prototype


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I nearly cackled out loud at the "sees his shadow" joke.


Glad to hear it, John! At least it wasn't the one where jeebus poops out chocolate eggs as he goes hopping down the trail. Or climbs down the chimbly to leave presents for all the good boys and girls. He's very versatile!

I'm going to hell.

This morning was about as much fun as a root canal, and now I know exactly how much fun that is. Have to go back in a month to get the goop cleaned out of the one canal that was "angry" and a permanent patch put in my crown.

Meanwhile, 30+ mph winds, with gusts getting close to 50. Our whole house creaks when the wind is about 25mph.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Two cold days with an inch of snow today. Yesterday off and on rain. But I fought through with the lathe and now have not one but two bonus items done. Now for some "details" and if all goes well, shipping monday. My Son needs some time for a photo shoot.


----------



## DevinT

OK, I looked up total boat epoxy. Not too concerned about using it over what I have now. Good to know what others are using though (I had my dad ask the artists he buys from).

The new Amana bit finally arrived. Yay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I use System Three epoxies. I've tried a few others, and I've had good luck with System Three, and good tech support when I had a question about their product (like how much wood flour to add to get a good filler, or how hot to get it to take apart an oops). But it's not as clear as some if that's what you're after, and it sets faster than some, even with the slowest hardener. And it's a general purpose epoxy, so it doesn't have any filler like JBWeld.


----------



## EricFai

Really don't use the safety things in my shop. Just be careful.


----------



## DevinT

Eric, heh. I've been handling these materials my whole life (since I was about 7 years old) and I too figured … there's no way I need a safety mechanism.

Suffice it to say, that there's something about the configuration I created that just lends itself to injury. I didn't know I had been hurt until 3 hours after I had been handling it in its unsafe form. Took a week to heal and was a minor annoyance the entire time.


----------



## EarlS

Speaking of unsafe - I'm going to try to make a screwdriver handle without a lathe. I have the other things complete, or nearly complete. The main item just got some sander sealer applied to it so I have about a week to try a couple ideas out to see if I can make something that looks like a handle. I am, however, staying away from heat treating, annealing and such. I'll just use a pre-made shaft.

Someone wanna hold my beer??


----------



## DevinT

Sounds like fun, I'll hold your beer


----------



## pottz

id better take it earl im not a big beer drinker,devin will hand it back empty ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Eric, heh. I ve been handling these materials my whole life (since I was about 7 years old) and I too figured … there s no way I need a safety mechanism.
> 
> Suffice it to say, that there s something about the configuration I created that just lends itself to injury. I didn t know I had been hurt until 3 hours after I had been handling it in its unsafe form. Took a week to heal and was a minor annoyance the entire time.
> 
> - DevinT


so what your saying is whoever gets your swap better have plenty of band aids on hand-lol.


----------



## DevinT

> id better take it earl im not a big beer drinker,devin will hand it back empty ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Hehe


----------



## DevinT

> Eric, heh. I ve been handling these materials my whole life (since I was about 7 years old) and I too figured … there s no way I need a safety mechanism.
> 
> Suffice it to say, that there s something about the configuration I created that just lends itself to injury. I didn t know I had been hurt until 3 hours after I had been handling it in its unsafe form. Took a week to heal and was a minor annoyance the entire time.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> so what your saying is whoever gets your swap better have plenty of band aids on hand-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Well, sort-of.

It happened when I had it disassembled and was lubricating it. I thought the 3-layers of blue Wyp-All shop towels were enough to protect me - I was wrong.

Edit: starting to get feeling back in my thumb. So unless the recipient uses it unassembled their should be much risk


----------



## EricFai

Devin, I'm in construction, back in the field again, and every other day or so I get some kind if nik on a hand or finger, don't know how. But sometimes I have to go out to the truck to get a band-aid, or rusk leaving a trail of blood

Earl, sound good, so I can hold your beer.


----------



## pottz

> Devin, I m in construction, back in the field again, and every other day or so I get some kind if nik on a hand or finger, don t know how. But sometimes I have to go out to the truck to get a band-aid, or rusk leaving a trail of blood
> 
> Earl, sound good, so I can hold your beer.
> 
> - Eric


too late dev already chugged it !


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, I m in construction, back in the field again, and every other day or so I get some kind if nik on a hand or finger, don t know how. But sometimes I have to go out to the truck to get a band-aid, or rusk leaving a trail of blood
> 
> Earl, sound good, so I can hold your beer.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> too late dev already chugged it !
> 
> - pottz


But it's OK.

(Pulls out PBR)

I brought extra.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I'm going to hell.
> 
> *Made me laugh. *
> 
> Meanwhile, 30+ mph winds, with gusts getting close to 50. Our whole house creaks when the wind is about 25mph.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Are you safe from the wildfires I just saw a report on the news this morning? They just said N NM.


----------



## EarlS

> Devin, I m in construction, back in the field again, and every other day or so I get some kind if nik on a hand or finger, don t know how. But sometimes I have to go out to the truck to get a band-aid, or rusk leaving a trail of blood
> 
> Earl, sound good, so I can hold your beer.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> too late dev already chugged it !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But it's OK.
> 
> (Pulls out PBR)
> 
> I brought extra.
> 
> - DevinT


Just as long as it doesn't get spilled. Plenty more in the fridge


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are you safe from the wildfires I just saw a report on the news this morning? They just said N NM.


So far so good. The nearest fire is about 35-40 miles from us as the crow flies, and to our NE, so the wind is mostly blowing it away from us.

But things are super-dry around here (we got less than a quarter of our normal snowfall this winter, which is normally about half of our moisture budget for the year), and we've got four more days of big winds forecast before we get a little break. There *will* be more fires, because people are idiots. That nearest fire was started as a prescribed burn, and then the wind picked up (as forecast), and it got out of control. At least one other fire was started by someone who buried a campfire without putting it out. Three days later, the wind blew the dirt off the top of the fire and blew a few weeds onto it, and boom, new fire. At least one was started by someone parking their car in high weeds and having their catastrophic converter set the weeds on fire. Wouldn't surprise me to hear that others were due to people flicking a cigarette butt out the car window.

We've been hauling loads of brush off our lot and clearing brush from under our junipers so if a fire does start in the neighborhood, we've got the best chance we can. But our neighbor across the street to the west (who had open-heart surgery a month ago, so he's not getting much yard work done this year) has a lot of junipers on his lot and if they catch, we're almost certain to have flaming bits landing on our property and house. Only can do so much, but the local fire department says we've got an "A" for fire-safety, compared with a "C" when we bought the place just under three years ago, so that's something. And we're replacing flammable plants in the western bit of our yard like snake weed and chamisa with fire-suppressive plants like yucca and blue flax (which we think are prettier, anyhow).

Thanks to yesterday's wind, the fence line on the east end of our lot (along US-285) is packed full of tumbleweeds. If we get a calm day, I may head out there with the pickup and collect as many as I can (hoping I don't get a flat from a cholla), but it looks like four or five pickup loads minimum. Maybe more. And collecting tumbleweeds… well… each two foot diameter tumbleweed has about of cup of spiky seeds that fall off easily, and then get stuck in a guy's clothes and gloves and… it's not especially fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm! I was digging through the boxes of stuff I got from other LJs in the past, and I found another stick of, I think, spalted soft maple, that I sliced up. There's some pretty inside there!










I think I've mentioned it before, but I'm really happy with my Grizzly 10" bandsaw for resawing small stuff. For this project, I've sawed a bunch of stock into ⅛" slices and used them. After hand-sanding, I can get 3/32 stock pretty reliably, which turns out to be fun to work with.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like a great board Dave. I havent resawn on my bandsaw yet but need to start. May try that for the beerbq swap. Ordered some wood from belle forest for it earlier this week.


----------



## EarlS

So far so good. Every project needs clamps, lots of clamps.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, most of my resawing with the bandsaw is little stuff. That "board" is about an inch wide, by four inches long, by 1/8" thick. But it's a nice little bit of bling out of a piece Kenny tossed in a box for me at some point. I was originally going to turn it into a handle, but it had some punky spots and I couldn't figure out how to make it work, so I sliced it into micro lumber, then soaked it with tung oil twice over the course of a week to firm it up a little. Still had to be careful clamping it so I didn't crush it, but it'll work for what I needed.

I think I did the last of the cutting for my project and bonus today, and it's just finishing from here on. Should be done with finishing early next week, I think.


----------



## pottz

man i dont see many s's posted,you guys gonna make it on time ?


----------



## EricFai

Out of town, so I have to wait to ship. Besides a have a tad bit to add early next week.

I'll make it.


----------



## therealSteveN

Glad to hear you are spared at present from Hell-o I'm your idgit fire come to burn you down.

That spalt looks great, is that a turning sized piece?

Earl, what is buried under that pile of clamps?


----------



## RyanGi

Mine ships tomorrow…wrapped, boxed, labeled and ready to go…


----------



## pottz

alright im getting excited for the big reveal.and i think were all very curious as to what devin has created.it better live up to the hype girl friend ?


----------



## EricFai

Hey we still have 10 days.


----------



## pottz

> Hey we still have 10 days.
> 
> - Eric


*SLACKER !!!!*


----------



## Lazyman

> Looks like a great board Dave. I havent resawn on my bandsaw yet but need to start. May try that for the beerbq swap. Ordered some wood from belle forest for it earlier this week.
> 
> - Keebler1


 I resaw on mine all the time Keebs. The blade makes all the difference when it comes to resawing, especially with wide pieces. I also use it fairly often to mill small logs into lumber.


----------



## EricFai

Yep and vacation seeing grandkids.

Mine is actually ready to go, but I wanted to make a slight modification.


----------



## Lazyman

> ...I wanted to make a slight modification.
> 
> - Eric


That is usually the last thing I say right before I say CRAP!


----------



## EricFai

If this is a crap moment, it will not be a loss. Thankfully. I have most of it taken care of. Put the pieces together and sand any uneven edges.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Glad to hear you are spared at present from Hell-o I m your idgit fire come to burn you down.
> 
> That spalt looks great, is that a turning sized piece?


Yeah, Friday is supposed to be nasty, with high winds and temps near 80, but we'll see. One of the new fires today burned up almost 20,000 acres already.

That spalted piece was a live-edge triangle 2" wide and high, and about 10" long. I figured it would make two screwdriver handles, but it was way too punky for me to turn it without stabilizing it first, and I still don't have my stabilizing rig set up. So I sliced it, and got a stack of about a dozen 1" wide pieces about 1/8" thick.

As for shipping on time, I'll make it, but I've been told we're busy with stuff tomorrow (except I get a half-hour to put a coat of finish on at some point), and Saturday. But I'm using oil-based finishes which will benefit from extra curing time, so I'm planning a half-hour per day for four or five days. If I get more shop time, I can work on cleaning up the chaos a little. Or putting French polish on the box that will hold the goodies.

Looks like a medium flat-rate will be needed, but that means I can pack in a bunch of smalls, too. I think I've got wood from 8 different LJs included in the project, and smalls from two or three more to top up the box.


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like a good little package your sending Dave.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, what is buried under that pile of clamps?
> 
> - therealSteveN


It's a screwdriver handle blank (curly maple and katalox). I'm going to try to make something resembling a handle without a lathe since I still haven't set up the one my Dad brought me last year. I don't have a clear idea of what it will look like yet. Since all of the other items are only loosely related to the theme I figured I'd better make something that looks like a screwdriver. It's either that or old pencil nubs (vintage marking tools).

My swap box will probably have a few extra things in it to help fill the box.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> man i dont see many s s posted,you guys gonna make it on time ?
> 
> - pottz


I could ship now, but I want to do "just a little bit" more. I brought my planer outside yesterday to get some stock set for that. Plus I'll have to get some pics of it. My Son does all my project photography work. Actually, I see two "S" but no "R". Someone is keeping a secret! ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My swap box will probably have a few extra things in it to help fill the box.


Ooh, a box with some of Earl's shorts is always a fun present!

Making a handle without a lathe isn't that hard. But I sure like having a lathe handy so I can knock one out quickly and then drill it on the lathe so everything ends up concentric. My handles before I got a lathe often took more than one try to get a hole that actually went down the middle.


----------



## EarlS

> Making a handle without a lathe isn't that hard. But I sure like having a lathe handy so I can knock one out quickly and then drill it on the lathe so everything ends up concentric. My handles before I got a lathe often took more than one try to get a hole that actually went down the middle.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have several blanks that I will use to work out the details. The hole will probably be the first thing to get drilled, then I can make the profile and file/rasp it into shape. Not sure how the top section will need to look since the screwdriver bit parts aren't here yet. Making a round top section for a ferrule might be challenging. Although, I probably could fake it by using a quarter round bit to make a home made dowel that is mostly round and drill a hole for it in the blank so it will slip in, then drill the hole for the bit.


----------



## pottz

> man i dont see many s s posted,you guys gonna make it on time ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I could ship now, but I want to do "just a little bit" more. I brought my planer outside yesterday to get some stock set for that. Plus I ll have to get some pics of it. My Son does all my project photography work. Actually, I see two "S" but no "R". Someone is keeping a secret! ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


well mine hasn't gotten to it's new home yet and if there was an r we'd know who got what from whom.once 3 or 4 have shipped it wont matter anymore.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yo pottz. Ship date is the 30th… Reveal date isn't until the 13th of NEXT month.

Take a deep breath, go outside in that nice yard you have, and sip on some wine, while taking deep cleansing breaths. It will all be better. ))))


----------



## pottz

hey im like a kid waiting for christmas on these swaps.cant come soon enough ! hell i just got some parts for kennys next beer swap.


----------



## EricFai

Yes, the reveal is always great.


----------



## EarlS

Pottz - send me your preliminary selection of beer and I will taste test it so you know you are only sending out the best beer for the swap.


----------



## DevinT

LoL @ Earl


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Making a round top section for a ferrule might be challenging.


Make an octagon and then just knock enough off the corners so the ferrule can go on. Secure with a little epoxy and nobody will be the wiser, Earl. Takes about 2ml of mixed epoxy if the fit is tight enough and nothing runs out. And if you're feeling fancy, you can add some tint to the epoxy and leave the wood a little short so the epoxy is all that's visible inside the ferrule.


----------



## EricFai

So now we going to send some samples to ensure we get the correct beers.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - send me your preliminary selection of beer and I will taste test it so you know you are only sending out the best beer for the swap.
> 
> - EarlS


well thats pretty damn nice of you earl,i always say the swap guys are the best.


----------



## pottz

> So now we going to send some samples to ensure we get the correct beers.
> 
> - Eric


hey earls a perfectionist !


----------



## therealSteveN

> Pottz - send me your preliminary selection of beer and I will taste test it so you know you are only sending out the best beer for the swap.
> 
> - EarlS


I want in on some of that pre tasting as well. Never can pre taste enough beers to make sure you get the right samples sent out. I have refrigeration for cases.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - send me your preliminary selection of beer and I will taste test it so you know you are only sending out the best beer for the swap.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I want in on some of that pre tasting as well. Never can pre taste enough beers to make sure you get the right samples sent out. I have refrigeration for cases.
> 
> - therealSteveN


oh man it's all fun until someone gets hurt,or has to buy the beer !


----------



## duckmilk

Speaking of, Earl asked me to tell him what I thought of the beers he gave me.










I think you had previously sent me some because the Cherry Bomb Blonde I had already tasted and it was GOOD. All the others are new to me.
The Uncommon Stout was just that, STOUT, but good.
Front Street Vanilla Porter was a nice porter but neither my wife nor I was able to taste any hint of vanilla.

That is all I have indulged in at the moment, may be time for another tonight.
Anyway, I came out on the high end of the trade cause they are much better than the junk steel thingies I gave him ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Earl sent me beer in the last beer swap and while I enjoyed all of the other beers he sent, I did not like the cherry blonde. It tasted too much like cough medicine to me. It took me back to when I was 5 years old and my mother was making me take my medicine. Sorry Earl but it was the only one I could not finish.


----------



## duckmilk

He also sent me a couple of Firetruckers IPA Nathan. You are welcome to one of them when you bring your holdfast for me to adjust if you want.


----------



## pottz

i went with the ipa theme last year and that was enough to tell me,i dont like ipa's.i did a couple that were good but for the most part there just too sour and bitter for my taste.this year i think it's gonna be lagers maybe ?


----------



## Lazyman

Not going to refuse an IPA, Duck. 

Yeah, Pottz. I have to be in the mood for the sour IPA's and some are better than others. I find that the deep amber to redish toned IPAs tend to be my favorites and Rye IPAs are some of the best. One of the best all around IPAs, IMO, is Lagunitas. It is the one that got me on the IPA kick. I just like hops I guess.


----------



## DevinT

I was sad when Pyramid Brewhouse closed down. Thank goodness I still have Triple Rock and Jupiter. I will concur, Lagunitas is a staple.


----------



## pottz

man im chompin at the bit for the next beerbq. like i said ive already got parts for one project.im aiming for over the top this year.well thats if devin isn't in it.ill have too settle for a way back second or third place then ;-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well. This is the Calf Canyon Fire which is about 10-15 miles from us as the crow flies. Downwind, thankfully, especially with the 30-70mph winds forecast for tomorrow.










We're fine here, but tomorrow is going to be a scary one if any more fires start.


----------



## EricFai

Not into the IPA's either, seem very heavy. Of course I don't drink beer that much any more, occasionally an ice cold one is nice. And occasionally a good stiff bourbon.


----------



## duckmilk

No rain forecast in the next couple of days Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

No rain in the forecast for the next two weeks, Duck.

We've got almost 3000 gallons in our cistern from snowmelt and the few rains we've had since last fall, and if there is a fire near us, I'll be pumping it through our irrigation system to get things as wet as possible, but it's so dry here right now… we've been planting things and even the caliche (normally like concrete) is getting dusty. Makes it easy to dig holes, so that's something, I guess.


----------



## EricFai

I saw on the news today that fire danger spreads from Arizona to Colorado and it is extreme.


----------



## pottz

the fire danger in western states is gonna get worse every year.droughts are gonna get worse and longer. time to plant cactus i guess ? i have been going more and more with native and succulents. now my babies,the roses need a ggod amount of water each week,but ill just drink more wine and save the water for them i guess.it's the sacrafices a good gardener does ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

> Well. This is the Calf Canyon Fire which is about 10-15 miles from us as the crow flies. Downwind, thankfully, especially with the 30-70mph winds forecast for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're fine here, but tomorrow is going to be a scary one if any more fires start.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Saying a prayer the wind doesn't shift. It's so wet here a walk across the lawn gets you a change of shoes and socks.


----------



## DevinT

OOHHH BABY!

The new stubby 1/8" dia. O-flute from Amana is a dream come true.

I eliminated 2-thou of run-out and the finish is absolutely freaking *superb*!

I couldn't be happier with the progress from today's shop time.


----------



## DevinT

The best part about the new bit is that it can sustain a 1ipm chip load on deep continuous helical plunge. For example bore a 1/4" hole 1/8" deep in 6061 at 1ipm without stopping or getting hot. Just a continuous stream of chips and a rather pleasurable hum for many seconds. It's almost as good as sex.


----------



## WoodenDreams

I should have completed the Swap items already. Tomorrow we have thunderstorms in the forecast. And Saturday we have a winter storm warming in the forecast. Had to put swap projects to the side (only need to add stain & finish to the items). Two of my customers surprised me with a request for a earlier completion time for stuff. Will get back to staining and applying finish to the Swap items Monday and Tuesday. More than enough time for the shipping deadline. Not slacking, just on the busy side.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> It's almost as good as sex.
> 
> - DevinT


I like sex, you have a link? What speeds were you running when cutting, not helix cuts but outline cuts?


----------



## DevinT

Outline cuts are tomorrow. Today was helical bores.

Spindle speed 13.2k RPM.

Plunge speed 1 inch per minute.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let me know how that bit does for you.


----------



## DevinT

I'll be focusing on run-out, chip weld, and final pass finish. Will let you know how it works out. Hopes are high.


----------



## EarlS

> He also sent me a couple of Firetruckers IPA Nathan. You are welcome to one of them when you bring your holdfast for me to adjust if you want.
> 
> - duckmilk


If I realized Nathan was coming to your place I would have sent a few more for you to share with him. We could have stopped by Backpocket Brewery in IA City. It is located a couple blocks from where we had brunch. Reunion Brewery was just around the corner. Looks like I will need to check out some more of the local breweries to come up with new ones for the swap.

Dave - I grew up along the front range of the Rockies in WY. 50 mph winds were not uncommon, in the spring we would have 50/50 days - 50 deg with 50 mph winds. The only time the wind stopped blowing was when it got really cold (-20 deg). I'd gladly send you some of the 2+ inches of rain we are supposed to get today.

I watched some youtube videos on making handles without a lathe. Looks like that will be the theme this weekend. I have 6-7 blanks to play with and see what I can make. Also got some water stones and a sharpening set up for the chisels. I'm reading thru "A Sharpening Handbook" by Richard Wile to get some background on sharpening tools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The five minute briefing on today's weather here.

Earl, I would happily take it. We're short about twice that since last fall.

Good luck with the handles.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, I spent a few years in Green River, WY, beautiful area. I agree on the winds there. I was in construction, if we had to install metal roofing, the work was done by noon. After that the wind really picked up.

Dave, stay safe there.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I m reading thru "A Sharpening Handbook" by Richard Wile to get some background on sharpening tools.
> 
> - EarlS


The Perfect Edge by Ron Hock is a good read too Earl. It's a good comprehensive look at all the variables that go into making a cutting edge as well as practical information on how to create a sharp one. I haven't read the Wile book so can't comment on how it compares. I'm pretty happy with the edges I get now and I figure if I get any more education on the subject it might just lead me to fix something that ain't broke ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all mean people live in Wyoming? I thought it was just a national park or wildlife refuge like the Dakotas.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, just because the population of the Jack-o-lop out number the people by 5 to 1 or so, there are some folks there. I still have friends there, great folks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I second Kenny's recommendation of Hock's book, but order it directly from Ron if you're going to buy one. Fewer pesos for Señor Bezos that way.

We just had our talk about what to grab if we get an evacuation order. Might pack a "just in case" bag after we're done watering the plants this morning.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, good point eliminate the middle man. I might have to get that for myself. Still learning sharpening skills. And I really should look into a good set of sharpening stones.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'll keep that in mind - I know Bob Lang has requested that book orders come directly to his site rather than thru Amazon or some other middle man.

Kenny - I'll get that on order. I need to do more reading and less surfing Netflix looking for something worth watching. Too bad PBS doesn't have streaming Woodsmith or things like that. Iowa PBS has ROy Underhill's series on their streaming service.

I was born in SD and grew up in WY, so I'm inclined to be a bit of a hermit. I like wide open spaces. Cornfields are a close second. Things start going to hell if too many people are in one place.


----------



## Lazyman

> Making a handle without a lathe isn't that hard. But I sure like having a lathe handy so I can knock one out quickly and then drill it on the lathe so everything ends up concentric. My handles before I got a lathe often took more than one try to get a hole that actually went down the middle.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I have several blanks that I will use to work out the details. The hole will probably be the first thing to get drilled, then I can make the profile and file/rasp it into shape. Not sure how the top section will need to look since the screwdriver bit parts aren t here yet. Making a round top section for a ferrule might be challenging. Although, I probably could fake it by using a quarter round bit to make a home made dowel that is mostly round and drill a hole for it in the blank so it will slip in, then drill the hole for the bit.
> 
> - EarlS


Here are a couple of ideas from Shopnotes magazine for making a round tenon for a ferrule using a router table:
This one from square stock 








This one after making it round, though it would work with square stock too.










I used this approach on my first swap to make a marking knife holder before I had a lathe. I first made it round using a roundover bit, cut the tenon and then faceted the sides for better grip.


----------



## Keebler1

Another pen done. Had a 6th grader helping me set up the gym at church for a breakfast. He had a stack of chairs fall on him and fracture his wrist. I made him this pen in his favorite colors. You cant tell in the pics but there is some purple in there as well


----------



## therealSteveN

> Making a handle without a lathe isn't that hard. But I sure like having a lathe handy so I can knock one out quickly and then drill it on the lathe so everything ends up concentric. My handles before I got a lathe often took more than one try to get a hole that actually went down the middle.
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> *I too am doing handles that I want "kinda" round, and find that really isn't that hard to do, but totally agree punching a hole dead center isn't as easy as it would seem it should be, drill press, hand drill, both power and crank all have their merits, and problems.*
> 
> I have several blanks that I will use to work out the details. The hole will probably be the first thing to get drilled, then I can make the profile and file/rasp it into shape. Not sure how the top section will need to look since the screwdriver bit parts aren t here yet. Making a round top section for a ferrule might be challenging. Although, I probably could fake it by using a quarter round bit to make a home made dowel that is mostly round and drill a hole for it in the blank so it will slip in, then drill the hole for the bit.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Here are a couple of ideas from Shopnotes magazine for making a round tenon for a ferrule using a router table:
> This one from square stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one after making it round, though it would work with square stock too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this approach on my first swap to make a marking knife holder before I had a lathe. I first made it round using a roundover bit, cut the tenon and then faceted the sides for better grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


*Nathan I just saw an older WoodSmith Shop last weekend, and they showed that jig for the router table. I'm doing mine a different way, different tool. Progressing slowly, but I'd be lying if I said the first attempt was golden. A lathe would surely be nice to have right now. I'm working on getting the use of one lined up. Either that or soon I'll have to buy more square stock. :-(*


----------



## Keebler1

Next color swirl is in the pressure pot









Purple, antique gold, pewter and phoenix orange


----------



## pottz

> Another pen done. Had a 6th grader helping me set up the gym at church for a breakfast. He had a stack of chairs fall on him and fracture his wrist. I made him this pen in his favorite colors. You cant tell in the pics but there is some purple in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


nice keebs .


----------



## pottz

> Next color swirl is in the pressure pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, antique gold, pewter and phoenix orange
> 
> - Keebler1


looks real tasty !


----------



## EricFai

Nice pens, Keebler, and a nice gift for the little guy.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Taking a coffee & cookie break. Seen articles of the jig, for making round tenons on square stock. But the jig was designed to be used with a table saw instead.


----------



## DevinT

*Keebs*, you're a mad scientist, and I love it!


----------



## EricFai

While your all finishing up you swap items, I flea market shopping.










#11 and #14C
Can't make out the tool stamp on the 1" to 1-3/4" 
On the 2" to 3" one is Craftsman, nit sure about the other yet.


----------



## DevinT

Nice expansive bits, Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Devin, I think with a little more cleaning and lite oil they will work well with the braces.


----------



## DevinT

If you're looking for any tips on how to restore the expansive bits (not that I think you would need it), Old Sneelock has a video or two on the subject


----------



## EricFai

Pretty cool videos. Have to keep his videos in mind.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Tracking number sent via email. Give me an S, Keebs!


----------



## EarlS

Looks like the screwdriver parts are here so I'm heading out to the shop to see what kind of trouble I can find trying to make a screwdriver handle.

No beer, yet. That comes after the first couple of fails.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer first Earl. Mistakes don't matter then.


----------



## EarlS

Well I got distracted. There was this box sitting on the front step, a bit worse for wear, and rather damp. OK, it was wet from the rain. Not knowing for sure what was in it, I put on the full Hazmat suit.










Upon opening it, I discovered a veritable treasure trove of wooden swap goodies!!!!

Spoiler Alert!!!!










No, not Girl Scout Cookies. You all will just have to wait until Reveal Day!!!

Keebs - how about an "R" for me!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Always hated it when the delivery guys, don't prep the packages for the weather.

Was out of town around Christmas, came home and found a package near the back door. The delivery person set it where the porch roof drained on it. Soaked breakfast goodies from my sister.


----------



## pottz

> Always hated it when the delivery guys, don t prep the packages for the weather.
> 
> Was out of town around Christmas, came home and found a package near the back door. The delivery person set it where the porch roof drained on it. Soaked breakfast goodies from my sister.
> 
> - Eric


these days they could care less,drop or throw and go.used to be most of what we got was sent ups,we had only two guys in 25 years our last guy would bring the boxes in our backyard and leave right in front of the door.then he'd play with the beagle.those days are long gone.


----------



## pottz

> Well I got distracted. There was this box sitting on the front step, a bit worse for wear, and rather damp. OK, it was wet from the rain. Not knowing for sure what was in it, I put on the full Hazmat suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon opening it, I discovered a veritable treasure trove of wooden swap goodies!!!!
> 
> Spoiler Alert!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not Girl Scout Cookies. You all will just have to wait until Reveal Day!!!
> 
> Keebs - how about an "R" for me!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


man i cant wait for an "R" !!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz somehow Earl is receiving 2 packages. Hate to say it but I think one of those was supposed to be yours


----------



## EricFai

Oh no, Pottz missed put. That stinks. Now Earl can choose which item he wants to keep.


----------



## duckmilk

> we had only two guys in 25 years our last guy would bring the boxes in our backyard and leave right in front of the door.then he d play with the beagle.those days are long gone.
> 
> - pottz


Not here Pottz, my UPS guy even knows my dogs names and sets packages inside the shop if needed.



> Oh no, Pottz missed put. That stinks. Now Earl can choose which item he wants to keep.
> 
> - Eric


He will keep the best one, of course, or maybe both.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz somehow Earl is receiving 2 packages. Hate to say it but I think one of those was supposed to be yours
> 
> - Keebler1


damn im always last or forgotten !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Duck, that was my thought to, but I figured I would be nice.

Pottz, sounds like your the Red Headed Step Child.


----------



## pottz

> Duck, that was my thought to, but I figured I would be nice.
> 
> Pottz, sounds like your the Red Headed Step Child.
> 
> - Eric


been that way my whole life bud. ill just enjoy watching everyone else enjoy their swap goodies. (a tear runs down the cheek) !


----------



## Keebler1

Another pen done


----------



## EricFai

A fine job there Keebler.


----------



## pottz

> Another pen done
> 
> - Keebler1


sweet !


----------



## EricFai

Should we take up a little collection for Pottz, so he doesn't feel left out. Or should we all send him a little piece for him to put together?


----------



## pottz

> Should we take up a little collection for Pottz, so he doesn t feel left out. Or should we all send him a little piece for him to put together?
> 
> - Eric


hell with that you all owe me a bottle of (good) wine.nothing in a box or can either !


----------



## Keebler1

I say we all send pottz a glitter bomb so he doesnt feel left out


----------



## EricFai

Guess we got pottz on a roll now. I think Keebler started this awhile back in the feed.


----------



## pottz

just remember guys eventually we'll be in a swap and ill get you !!!! payback is a bitch ;-))


----------



## EricFai

The time leading up to the reveal is always the best. Then waiting for that one day. Or the last person to ship.


----------



## pottz

> The time leading up to the reveal is always the best. Then waiting for that one day. Or the last person to ship.
> 
> - Eric


it's like christmas as a kid the huge build up and anticipation and then it's gone in a short moment.


----------



## EricFai

Yep, and the anticipation is a killer. It's going to be interesting what everyone comes up with. And those dusty glitter bombs.


----------



## HokieKen

I just got home from the Roanoke Symphony Orchestra doing a Neil Diamond tribute with a guest vocalist. It's been a long while since I was the youngest guy in a crowd


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, made it through the day. Bunch of new fires, but none here. Whew! Wind was pretty nasty. We saw a peak of 50.1mph here. Might've been higher, but the neighbor's weather station was shielded by their house during the worst of it. Lost a ristra, and saw more tumbleweeds go flying past than you could shake a stick at.

Plus, I got my S. USPS says it'll be there Wednesday or so.


----------



## Keebler1

Guess i should figure out what size box i need so I can ship


----------



## pottz

> Well, made it through the day. Bunch of new fires, but none here. Whew! Wind was pretty nasty. We saw a peak of 50.1mph here. Might've been higher, but the neighbor's weather station was shielded by their house during the worst of it. Lost a ristra, and saw more tumbleweeds go flying past than you could shake a stick at.
> 
> Plus, I got my S. USPS says it'll be there Wednesday or so.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


we had a weird little rain storm go through last night,got about a 1/10 of and inch maybe.been windy all day,just starting to die down.


----------



## EricFai

Nice to hear no evacuation for you Dave, we'll keep you in thoughts. Hope those fires get contained.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I say we all send pottz a glitter bomb so he doesnt feel left out
> 
> - Keebler1


Poor pottz. That would be kickin the guy when he was down.


----------



## pottz

> I say we all send pottz a glitter bomb so he doesnt feel left out
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Poor pottz. That would be kickin the guy when he was down.
> 
> - therealSteveN


thats ok,just wait till i get up ;-))


----------



## EarlS

> I say we all send pottz a glitter bomb so he doesnt feel left out
> - Keebler1
> 
> Poor pottz. That would be kickin the guy when he was down.
> - therealSteveN


And that would be wrong, because…..


> ?


I think I might have some Iowa glitter and maybe even an old pencil nub or two I can send to Pottz along with some "vintage" Walmart plastic handled srewdrivers.

Now that I know Pottz likes box wine I'll have to see if I can find him some, or maybe a wine cooler and some spray cheese for the BeerBQ swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nice to hear no evacuation for you Dave, we ll keep you in thoughts. Hope those fires get contained.


Thanks, buddy. Sounds like the forecast is another nasty day today, though less so than yesterday. There's a fire in the Jemez mountains now that we could smell last night, but that's 40-50 miles off, so it's not really a threat, just a pain. The guy we buy eggs from was in the path of the Calf Canyon fire. Sure hope he and his girls are ok.

Sounds like today's going to be a good day in the shop. Maybe I'll get the detritus from a few previous projects cleaned up before I get back to working on the next cholla bowl, or maybe try to finish the laundry hamper I started last August. I also need to do the project writeup for what I shipped in the swap before I forget what I made. At least I remembered to shoot photos before mailing the box yesterday.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad all is well Dave!

A beautiful spring day here in VA for the world's prettiest catcher's first teeball game


----------



## EricFai

Cute Kenny. Always had fun when my kids were that age. My son was a good ball player, he could catch, throw and hit.


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK when you made the artemis pen kit from bullseye. Was the nib adapter loose in the blank before you epoxied it? I drilled the blanks like the instructions said and the nib adapter is loose but the piece that goes in the cap is really tight


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You didn't have to force the tip piece in, it was definitely a loose fit compared to the cap but also the cap doesn't have the ability to let air escape behind it. You can drill a tiny hole in the end of the plastic cap so it a little easier to push in and air can escape. I just screwed the tip into the plastic cap piece and used a rubber mallet to tap the back of the metal piece to push the cap in.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. Was just gonna epoxy the nib adaptor and use it to force the cap piece in once the epoxy set up. I was test fitting the cap piece and had to use the mandrel in my pen jaws to pull it out. Being an idiot I had the drill bit in my jacobs chuck in the tailstock when doing this. Figured out real fast that was a mistake. Drill bits dont give but flesh does.


----------



## RyanGi

Ouch! I had my own little mishap a couple days ago. My thumb caught a weird kickback from the TS. Just a simple cutoff using the miter gauge, I went to flick the cutoff away and somehow it got sucked into the blade…and blown back at a million miles an hour! My thumb caught the brunt of it, the impact avulsed the tip about 3/4" long, and bruised the heck out of the first knuckle. The cutoff continued and smacked my in the ribs, bruising those too. Luckily, the avulsion pressed back down cleanly and I strapped it into place. It's already starting to heal. I'll spare you the pics, but be careful out there kiddies.

Heal fast Keebs!


----------



## pottz

> I say we all send pottz a glitter bomb so he doesnt feel left out
> - Keebler1
> 
> Poor pottz. That would be kickin the guy when he was down.
> - therealSteveN
> 
> And that would be wrong, because…..
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have some Iowa glitter and maybe even an old pencil nub or two I can send to Pottz along with some "vintage" Walmart plastic handled srewdrivers.
> 
> Now that I know Pottz likes box wine I ll have to see if I can find him some, or maybe a wine cooler and some spray cheese for the BeerBQ swap.
> 
> - EarlS
Click to expand...

now your talkin !


----------



## pottz

> Ouch! I had my own little mishap a couple days ago. My thumb caught a weird kickback from the TS. Just a simple cutoff using the miter gauge, I went to flick the cutoff away and somehow it got sucked into the blade…and blown back at a million miles an hour! My thumb caught the brunt of it, the impact avulsed the tip about 3/4" long, and bruised the heck out of the first knuckle. The cutoff continued and smacked my in the ribs, bruising those too. Luckily, the avulsion pressed back down cleanly and I strapped it into place. It's already starting to heal. I'll spare you the pics, but be careful out there kiddies.
> 
> Heal fast Keebs!
> 
> - RyanGi


damn kids,cant leave you alone for even a minute !!!!


----------



## RyanGi

> damn kids,cant leave you alone for even a minute !!!!
> 
> - pottz


My wife said the same thing…as she drove up and I was cleaning blood off the table saw and the floor. Followed with 'you missed a spot'. Fair enough, dear, fair enough.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Do the sell baseball umpires chest protectors and catcher's mitts at the local woodworkers supply store


----------



## therealSteveN

I was thinking these guys need body armor.










I have an oft repeated history of shop injury, but's it's always with a utility knife, and one thumb. I think I don't like that thumb. Chainmail gloves queer any dexterity I have, so I don't see a fix except to stop playing with sharp blades.


----------



## DevinT

Okay, maybe … JUST *maybe* I was overreacting on that one part.

I have been showing people the prototype (with the flaw that is obvious to me) and nobody can see it. The clincher today was when I showed to someone in-person for the first time - my neighbor (an accomplished woodcarver from Mongolia) - and even he couldn't see it. His main query was "wow, you made this?"

Well, guess that means I might have three usable units instead of 2.

*EDIT:* I dare not show the flawed prototype to Dad though. He'd spot the flaw in under 10 seconds without even being told to look for one. *Maybe*. Not so sure now after today's interaction with neighbor.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Slow down Keebs, no need to get hurt buddy.

Good deal Devin.


----------



## pottz

> I was thinking these guys need body armor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an oft repeated history of shop injury, but s it s always with a utility knife, and one thumb. I think I don t like that thumb. Chainmail gloves queer any dexterity I have, so I don t see a fix except to stop playing with sharp blades.
> 
> - therealSteveN


the utility knife probably causes more injuries than any other tool in the shop.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I have an oft repeated history of shop injury, but s it s always with a utility knife, and one thumb. I think I don t like that thumb. Chainmail gloves queer any dexterity I have, so I don t see a fix except to stop playing with sharp blades.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Actual chanmail, like a butchers glove? or those cutproof gloves?

I find the cutproof ones not too bad in my offhand on the couple of times I've used them on a this is probably not a good idea cut.


----------



## duckmilk

Correction: Futility knife


----------



## therealSteveN

> Correction: Futility knife
> 
> - duckmilk


Probably more accurate Duck.

Mike I'm not sure. I call them chainmail, they sell them for carvers.

https://www.amazon.com/carvers-glove/s?k=carvers+glove

I suppose on many they work. My hands are so stinking huge, they are too tight to allow me much freedom of movement. Actually tight enough my fingers start to go asleep. I Goofled Butchers gloves, and they showed the same results.

Devin, I would think if it actually does the function of the pretty ones, it's just a cosmetic flaw. On a tool I'd call that a nothing much. At least for me, I use a tool cause it works, not looks pretty. Banged up, is a very useful tool IMO…


----------



## EricFai

That's good Devin, and yes most will not notice small flaws.

No chainmail, I think the proper term is Kevlar gloves.


----------



## Keebler1

I have some stripped screws in cabinets I need to take down. Any ideas on how to remove the screws without totally demolishing the cabinets? What tyoe drill bit do i need to drill them out if thats the answer?


----------



## Lazyman

You could try a screw extractor but if that doesn't work, maybe a hole saw?


----------



## pottz

there are special bits made for it.


----------



## duckmilk

Lots of videos on the subject out there Kevin. You should probably start there first for methods.

The ones Pottz showed are ok if they are good quality, although the fine threaded ends I have never had any luck with. The other end that looks like a short left-hand drill bit will work better. You should drill a starter hole in the middle of the screw head first so the extractor gets a good bite and going slow by hand to remove it is the key.

I bought some from Ace that have square tips that you tap into the starter hole and carefully start backing it out with an adjustable wrench. They come in different sizes and are the ones I have had the most success with.


----------



## Keebler1

I bought a set from lowes like pottz showed and had luck on 1 screw. Will see if that holds out tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

> What tyoe drill bit do i need to drill them out if thats the answer?
> 
> - Keebler1


A left-hand drill bit will possibly start backing it out once it starts grabbing. Again, go slow.


----------



## Keebler1

Go slow. Exactly why I am putting someone else in charge of yanking the stripped screws out


----------



## Lazyman

The set the Pottz shows has the right sized drill bit at the opposite end. You use it to drill sort of a pilot hole. That usually works in the forward directions. Then you flip it around, reverse the drill and the spiral threads pulls it into the hole you drilled and as it does backs it out. Go slow. When that doesn't work, I usually use a plug cutter larger than the screw head to remove enough wood so that I can grab the head with a small pinned nosed vise grip. It sometimes takes a little chiselling to expose the old head.


----------



## pottz

removing broken screws is no fun period. thats why i dont scrimp on cheap screws,not worth it.i remember when i thought drywall screws were fine for woodworking.oh my god was i nieve !!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Drywall screws are good for….drywall


----------



## duckmilk

What I'm having for supper, my favorite of his recipes.


----------



## pottz

> What I m having for supper, my favorite of his recipes.
> 
> - duckmilk


that looks damn tasty duck.im having crab cakes and tempura shrimp,not too bad either !


----------



## EricFai

I had chicken parm with some good bourbon. Now it off to packing. Back later.


----------



## EricFai

35 to go


----------



## pottz

> 35 to go
> 
> - Eric


35 what ?


----------



## EricFai

Guess I was on the wrong thread.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We got lazy today. Pad See Ew from the local Thai place for lunch, and sweet potato empanadas from Drift & Porter for dinner. Did get two feather boards built for my bandsaw for when I'm resawing thin stuff, but I need a little finishing work on them tomorrow.

This is the taller (6") one, but I only could find the 4" squeegee. I also made a 4" high one that'll tech all the way to the blade which is still in the clamps.


----------



## RichT

> What I m having for supper, my favorite of his recipes.
> 
> - duckmilk


Rick Bayless is awesome. I've had his Authentic Mexican book since it was first published in 1987. He also won the first season of Top Chef Masters.


----------



## RichT

Wrong thread…LOL


----------



## pottz

> Guess I was on the wrong thread.
> 
> - Eric


ha ha you meant mokes ! were gonna get you tested first thing monday buddy.i got you covered.


----------



## EricFai

**it happens.


----------



## pottz

> **it happens.
> 
> - Eric


hey i hear ya im jumping around between mokes,this swap and my project today.and there all busy ! i actually posted some pic's for mokes here by accident so i wont blame you-lol.


----------



## EricFai

I've done it a few other times in the past too.

Funny when you get caught up in a few.


----------



## Keebler1

I went to ship my swap items and safe ships system was down, the post office clised already and I wasnt gonna spend the extra to ship fedwrecks so ill have to print a label and have my wife drop it off later this week


----------



## pottz

> I went to ship my swap items and safe ships system was down, the post office clised already and I wasnt gonna spend the extra to ship fedwrecks so ill have to print a label and have my wife drop it off later this week
> 
> - Keebler1


dont worry keebs we trust ya ;-))


----------



## RichT

> Guess I was on the wrong thread.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> ha ha you meant mokes ! were gonna get you tested first thing monday buddy.i got you covered.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, me too. Brain fart…lol


----------



## pottz

> Guess I was on the wrong thread.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> ha ha you meant mokes ! were gonna get you tested first thing monday buddy.i got you covered.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, me too. Brain fart…lol
> 
> - Rich


no biggie were all there at some point,some longer than others.it's when we dont leave it's a problem !


----------



## DevinT

It's been over 20 years since I rewired a network. Today I ripped apart my patch panel, toned all the lines, labeled everything, plugged everything into the switch in the same order as the patch panel, eliminated one unused wire, and punched down a new one that I scavenged from another panel.

Been almost 10 years since I built a firewall and had to pull 4 drives out of some rack mounts that haven't been used in a decade to repurpose into a new system.

It was extremely fun to dust off these skills I have not utilized in sooo many years. Finally making my dream network. For reasons.


----------



## therealSteveN

> What I m having for supper, my favorite of his recipes.
> 
> - duckmilk


That looks like some spicy chicken Duck, Enjoy



> I had chicken parm with some good bourbon. Now it off to packing. Back later.
> 
> - Eric


Small world. I didn't have Bourbon, was hot and needed a Diet Coke (VERY COLD) but we had Chicken Parmy, and some spaghetti. It was great.


----------



## pottz

> It's been over 20 years since I rewired a network. Today I ripped apart my patch panel, toned all the lines, labeled everything, plugged everything into the switch in the same order as the patch panel, eliminated one unused wire, and punched down a new one that I scavenged from another panel.
> 
> Been almost 10 years since I built a firewall and had to pull 4 drives out of some rack mounts that haven't been used in a decade to repurpose into a new system.
> 
> It was extremely fun to dust off these skills I have not utilized in sooo many years. Finally making my dream network. For reasons.
> 
> - DevinT


oh yeah,totally girl, i hear ya….completely !!!! no fricken idea what the hell your talking about,at work i call the IT geeks ! hell i cant even figure out my phone some times-lol. can i get you on speed dial…...just to say hi once in awhile ;-))


----------



## DevinT

Anytime pottz.

Though a very wise man once told me, … "the most influential thing you can do in a persons life is to recommend a book."

I recommend: Firewalls Don't Stop Dragons

It's a great start for non-techies and I recommend it to all my friends and family.


----------



## DevinT

… and for my techie friends …

I recommend: The Cuckoo's Egg by Clifford Stoll


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, has the fire danger dissipated?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, we're out of the woods until Thursday, John. But it's going to be a long summer if we don't get some precip. We're almost a whole year's worth (10 inches) behind since we bought the house three years ago, and piñons need a minimum of 10 inches per year to survive. The wild ones around here are dying off, since we're now averaging about 7" of rain per year.

We're going to be hauling a pickup load or two of brush away again today, and maybe tomorrow if we don't get any snow tonight (20% chance in town, but it looks closer to 50-50 where we are).

We're both pretty happy that this is the last week with the community roll-off in place, though. Once it's gone for the year, our yard work slows down quite a bit since we can fill our normal trash can in just a few minutes most weeks. Plus I've got a big pile of styrofoam that came with various tools that I'm waiting to throw away. Might end up hauling a pickup load of "garbage" to the transfer station next time we need to head there to unload a load of glass recycling (Waste Management picks up recycling for us, but won't take glass, so we have to haul that ourselves).

In shop news, I'm trying to decide if I'm going to buy a drum sander (probably the little Jet JWDS-1020 but possibly the Grizzly G0716 ) for doing stock prep (yet another tailed apprentice, and possibly another dust collector needed) as I can think of a few projects that would be sped up by having it, but I haven't reached critical mass yet. I also need to finish prepping a pile of cholla (I think the pressure-washer will remove most of the spines and bark) and get another cholla and epoxy bowl started.

Devin, glad you enjoyed the network wiring. At one former job, we had an entire strip-mall converted into offices with LocalTalk wire, then coax Ethernet, then 10-T, and just as I bailed on that job, they were talking about upgrading all the wire again, but the holes in the firewalls (physical firewalls, as in Sheetrock with metal studs) were stuffed to capacity, so it was going to involve either pulling the old wire out or drilling even more holes. At my house in Minnesota, I bought the wire and connectors to string twisted-pair Ethernet, and then ended up finding the sweet spot for a WiFi base station so it would cover the whole house. I ended up pulling out every last bit of phone wire, including the demarc and the bit that ran to the pole after the squirrels ate the insulation off it and the local Telco wouldn't come replace their faulty wire. I won't ever touch wired networking again if I have any say in the matter. I mean, what am I, some sort of animal? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, I know you like to make tools. Have you considered something like Shipwright's drum sander attachment for the lathe? I think that he has plans for it out in the Sketchup 3D warehouse that you could modify without starting from scratch. You might even be able to add a French cleat and hang it on the wall when not in use. I've been toying with that idea because adding anything that requires floor space would require me to clean my shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've looked at that, Nathan. But then I decided that switching the lathe back and forth wouldn't be a favorite activity, and I mostly need it for prepping stock that's 3-6 inches wide, so little would be fine.

I've been pondering the time/money trade-off more lately as my project list grows about twice as fast as I can complete them. That's fine for a lot of things, but the art show this fall has me feeling time-crunched. Pretty sure I won't do that every year.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

any 1 hear from Grant ? :<))))))))))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you would benefit more from a lunchbox planer Dave but if you want a little tiny drum sander I recommend this guy. I have one. I only use it for end grain cutting boards, other than that, a hand held orbital sander for small stuff is easier/cheaper IMO. The main reason I recommend that over what you picked is there is support on both sides of the belt. I had a small one that didn't and it wasn't the best.


----------



## DevinT

Networking over copper is how God intended it.


----------



## pottz

that jet 10" would be too small for my needs but if thats all you need go with it.ive got the jet 16/32 and it's been flawless.i set the tracking when i bought it several years ago and havn't done anything since.ive had great luck with all my jet tools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

A lunchbox planer probably isn't in the cards, Dave. I don't mind hand-planing stock, and where I want the sander is things I've glued together and either didn't get them level or didn't think about grain orientation. I *can* sand them withi the belt sander, but a drum sander should enable me to get closer to a final surface and it'll actually have some dust collection, as opposed to my old belt sander which has none. That Grizzly didn't show up in my searches on Grizzly.com for some reason, but that's probably a good choice.

The only real thing the Jet 1020 had going for it was UPS delivery, Pottz. It gets panned in a lot of reviews for a thin conveyor belt that flexes and for being underpowered. But I've been happy with Grizzly's support, even on the ancient belt sander I got from my sweetie's dad. It's two models ago, but they'll still sell me parts for it and answer questions when I call in.

Devin, I prefer copper for a lot of reasons, but those reasons don't outweigh the hassle of having to pull wire and then spend forever hunting down the problem when a contractor puts a screw through a wire. I'm old and lazy and will go wireless, though I wish Comcast (the only choice around here) didn't use up two or three WiFi channels for every base station they have. My neighbors are close enough that their WiFi clobbers mine in distant rooms. But again, I'm too old to worry about it, and I just use cellular data when the WiFi gets flaky.


----------



## EarlS

Don't forget pictures. I thought I took pics of the things I've boxed up but I missed one. I will have to look at the pictures just so I can write up the note.


----------



## pottz

dave there is a guy that posted a thread about some problems he's having with that jet 10/20.you might want to check it out. (drum sander strange problems)


----------



## therealSteveN

This has been my curse as well Earl. I don't typically carry a camera anywhere, and frequently leave the cell phone laying on a counter in the house instead of bringing it to the shop. Consequently I've done a lot of work, and NO pics.

Just dawned on me I'd forgotten to post teasers for this swap. Did a few yesterday. Probably will ship before the deadline.


----------



## DevinT

I had my neighbor down the way test drive the swap item.

He used it. He loved it.

I showed him how to use it properly, and then he was hooked.

That's right baby! Revolutionizing the woodworking world, one at a time.


----------



## therealSteveN

I will be able to tell people I knew her before she was a Billionaire.


----------



## RyanGi

> In shop news, I'm trying to decide if I'm going to buy a drum sander (probably the little Jet JWDS-1020 but possibly the Grizzly G0716 ) for doing stock prep (yet another tailed apprentice, and possibly another dust collector needed) as I can think of a few projects that would be sped up by having it, but I haven't reached critical mass yet. I also need to finish prepping a pile of cholla (I think the pressure-washer will remove most of the spines and bark) and get another cholla and epoxy bowl started.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, have you ever looked at the Flatmaster from Stockroom Supply in Canada? It's a different take on drum sanding. I've got a 24" model so I split it 12" 180g and 12" 220g for smaller things, but having 24" of one grit is awesome for panels and what not, I know they make an 18" model, so you could go 9" & 9" maybe… works great, and less than half the price (if you've got a motor lying around), but regardless it's still cheaper.

https://stockroomsupply.com/collections/flatmasters-and-diy-drum-kits


----------



## pottz

> I will be able to tell people I knew her before she was a Billionaire.
> 
> - therealSteveN


how do you know she's not already ?


----------



## DevinT

I am certainly not, I can assure you. But …

I like to think that money doesn't change you, but rather simply allows you to be who you are.

Nice person gets money and becomes a jerk? They were always a jerk, they just couldn't afford to be one.

No matter how much money I make, I always enjoy giving of myself.


----------



## pottz

> I am certainly not, I can assure you. But …
> 
> I like to think that money doesn't change you, but rather simply allows you to be who you are.
> 
> Nice person gets money and becomes a jerk? They were always a jerk, they just couldn't afford to be one.
> 
> No matter how much money I make, I always enjoy giving of myself.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah thats an interesting thought.damn you guys think im bad now,pray i dont get rich-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm praying now ;-)


----------



## DevinT

> I am certainly not, I can assure you. But …
> 
> I like to think that money doesn't change you, but rather simply allows you to be who you are.
> 
> Nice person gets money and becomes a jerk? They were always a jerk, they just couldn't afford to be one.
> 
> No matter how much money I make, I always enjoy giving of myself.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> yeah thats an interesting thought.damn you guys think im bad now,pray i dont get rich-lol.
> 
> - pottz


LoL


----------



## pottz

> I am certainly not, I can assure you. But …
> 
> I like to think that money doesn't change you, but rather simply allows you to be who you are.
> 
> Nice person gets money and becomes a jerk? They were always a jerk, they just couldn't afford to be one.
> 
> No matter how much money I make, I always enjoy giving of myself.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> yeah thats an interesting thought.damn you guys think im bad now,pray i dont get rich-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LoL
> 
> - DevinT


apparently duck knows me quite well ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, have you ever looked at the Flatmaster from Stockroom Supply in Canada?


Something where I have to add my own motor is probably not going to be a winner. The whole "spend two weeks trying to decide which is the perfect motor for the situation," is not the least bit attractive to me.


----------



## pottz

> Dave, have you ever looked at the Flatmaster from Stockroom Supply in Canada?
> 
> Something where I have to add my own motor is probably not going to be a winner. The whole "spend two weeks trying to decide which is the perfect motor for the situation," is not the least bit attractive to me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


add your own motor ? i didn't look at it.id be out.those days are long gone for me.im a buy it now and use it now kinda guy.


----------



## RyanGi

That's just an option. I bought mine with the motor already on it. Awesome tool!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I looked around their site, Ryan. Could only see versions without a motor.

They do sell motors, but you have to install it in the machine yourself, and it raises the price by CAD340, plus shipping.


----------



## RyanGi

Yeah, it increases the price that's true. The install is 4 bolts and a belt. I took mine apart and it's as easy as it gets. I promise, you can handle it  They might not sell it assembled anymore, but it's too easy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

What could be better. Out cutting my grass, burning up and my post man comes over to where I was with a package! Of coarse I had to open it in front of him so he could see, he loves delivering swap items. And what a great one it is!. An absolute Package full of beauty! So put me down for an "R".


----------



## EricFai

Cool, guess I need to ship mine out.


----------



## EarlS

Krebs - put an S down for me. The pencil nubs and rusty screwdriver are in the hands of USPS. Might be a bit of IA glitter too…..


----------



## DevinT

5 hours of shop time today. Got 4 new metal parts cut.

Just one piece of wood to cut now, 2 pins to make, and a brass tube to cut.


----------



## EarlS

Devin - I thought you were finished with the swap item. Are you making more of the same thing (like I always do) or coming up with another must-have invention?


----------



## Keebler1

She forgot her swap host item


----------



## DavePolaschek

What's next in the queue? Is it time for Kenny's BeerBQ swap next, or is there something else coming first?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny doesnt want to start the beerbq swap till july. I was thinking a pen swap since they are quick unless someone else has a better idea and wants to run something


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah it's too early for BeerBBQ. Too much yard work and it's too nice to be inside  Once the summer heat and humidity settle in, it'll be shop time. And beer time. And BBQ time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll probably run one after Kenny. It's been awhile and I should be in a good spot for it.


----------



## RyanGi

Wait…I've never made a pen. Does this mean I get to buy new tools!??


----------



## GR8HUNTER

seems like toooooooooo longgggggggggggggggggggggg 2 Tony :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

Ship date please ship by: 4/30/22

Reveal date - 5/13/22


----------



## DevinT

> Devin - I thought you were finished with the swap item. Are you making more of the same thing (like I always do) or coming up with another must-have invention?
> 
> - EarlS


I am cutting more of the same because I still refuse to ship the flawed item.


----------



## EricFai

Ryan, yes new tools.


----------



## RyanGi

Yay new tools!!! I've never made a pen before. What do I need? Someone tell me how to pen!


----------



## EarlS

> Yay new tools!!! I've never made a pen before. What do I need? Someone tell me how to pen!
> 
> - RyanGi


You need a Harvey C-14 bandsaw, a 5 HP SawStop table saw, a Nova Voyager drill press, probably a Shaper Origin, a Dewalt DW735 planer, and a good jointer for basic prep work. Then you will need a lathe, tools, something to sharpen them with….. what else am I missing?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A lathe, a pen mandrel, a pen kit, bushings for the specific pen kit, a pen blank, barrel trimmer….that's about the majority of it it I think. Some extra items are beneficial as well but it can be done without. Even a barrel trimmer isn't needed but it's worth the price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can buy carbide tools Earl and you don't have to sharpen anything until you get into HSS which can be down the road a bit.


----------



## RyanGi

> Yay new tools!!! I've never made a pen before. What do I need? Someone tell me how to pen!
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> You need a Harvey C-14 bandsaw, a 5 HP SawStop table saw, a Nova Voyager drill press, probably a Shaper Origin, a Dewalt DW735 planer, and a good jointer for basic prep work. Then you will need a lathe, tools, something to sharpen them with….. what else am I missing?
> 
> - EarlS


Got all that's stuff…come on, I wanna get new tools!!


----------



## RyanGi

> A lathe, a pen mandrel, a pen kit, bushings for the specific pen kit, a pen blank, barrel trimmer….that's about the majority of it it I think. Some extra items are beneficial as well but it can be done without. Even a barrel trimmer isn't needed but it's worth the price.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Got the lathe and tools and all that. But the pen parts and kit I do not. I know I could search for this, but who's pen kits do you guys like?


----------



## RyanGi

> . Some extra items are beneficial as well but it can be done without. Even a barrel trimmer isn't needed but it's worth the price.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Like what extra items?? List them out Dave!! I wanna know the full skinny. I'm gonna need practice to stand up into a pen swap with you folks. I've seen ya'll's work!


----------



## pottz

pen swap,hell whats the ship date im ready now. ill skip that one the last thing i need is another pen-lol.


----------



## RyanGi

> pen swap,hell whats the ship date im ready now. ill skip that one the last thing i need is another pen-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm sending you all my practice pens then…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I probably wouldn't do a pen swap either. Of course might get me motivated to try a segmented pen.

Ryan you can get pen kits everywhere. I usually get mine from Penn State Industries (psi). They have everything you need. There's also a new little company Keebs pointed me to called bullseye. They have some bespoke type kits. They aren't cheap but they are nice and no cheap plated stuff.

Bonus items to buy, pen vise, collet chicken for the lathe, micro mesh pads (not just for pens)….I'm sure there's more. Can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric I like to buy my kits from exotic blanks. Since Dave will join a segmented blank pen swap should that be the theme…lol. was thinking about using this to try my hand at a celtic knot…..and when sourcing blanks for your pen kits dont forget Dave K sells excellent blanks that he makes and I can make you a color swirl pen blank as well


----------



## Keebler1

I will start the swap later this week. The reason I was thinking pen is I know we can be done before July


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think Kenny runs in August but he'll correct me if I'm wrong. Usually there's one more between beer and the end of the year so Sept - Nov I think is the fall swap leaving time for Christmas gift making after the swap.


----------



## DevinT

I seeded the conversation with the spouse …

I think a vacuum table with gantry CNC is in the future works. I explained:

You know, if this current swap item takes off and I get orders, you definitely won't want me in the shop making all those products. I'll either have to contract out to the shop down the street or upgrade to a fully automated CNC system.

Of course, spouse hit me with reality … we don't really have the space.

Oh, don't I? (rubs hands together)

I'm thinking a Carvera 3D unit in the corner would allow me to make all the parts unattended not to mention the automatic tool changer and 4th axis so I can flip the parts 180 (unattended) to work both sides of the stock in one go.

/me checks price

$3k (at 38% discount for early bird) and expected to ship in Aug (4 months from now)

I'm thinking ahead. Don't get me wrong, I *love* the Shaper Origin. But … I think I need something bigger for production runs. Luckily, I live in industrial zoning and there are tons of CNC shops around me. I'll just out-source to them any orders that I get in the future.


----------



## RyanGi

So many options….where's my credit card…


----------



## HokieKen

Beer swappin' usually kicks off mid-July and wraps up around labor day. We'll keep it the same this year unless there's a good reason not to? That leaves plenty of time for a Q4 swap before Christmas gifts get underway.

I might do a pen swap. I'll have to see how time shakes out.


----------



## EricFai

I was thinking about a segmented bowl in the fall. I probably have to skip the next swap. Bunch of stuff to do in and around the house. And have kids coming for a visit.

Keebler:
Eric I like to buy my kits from exotic blanks. Since Dave will join a segmented blank pen swap should that be the theme…lol. was thinking about using this to try my hand at a celtic knot…..and when sourcing blanks for your pen kits dont forget Dave K sells excellent blanks that he makes and I can make you a color swirl pen blank as well


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Devin I think the Carvera 3D is no longer kickstarter eligible unless I'm missing where to pay up. Looks like the next opportunity is the preorders from their website.

I probably wouldn't be game for a bowl swap. You all make better bowls than I do and I don't need you all to one up me in my wife's eyes. It's taken me years to make her think I'm as good as she thinks I am.

That's a good timeline Kenny. I couldn't remember exact dates but I knew you took August.


----------



## pottz

yeah i probably would skip another bowl swap this year. im gearin up for kennys swap right now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So many options….where's my credit card…
> 
> - RyanGi


are you buying for me too buy all you need in sets of 2 send me other set and i will tell you if good or not also need a nurse so i can get shop time :<((((((((


----------



## RyanGi

> So many options….where's my credit card…
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> are you buying for me too buy all you need in sets of 2 send me other set and i will tell you if good or not…
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I don't even know what I'm buying yet!


----------



## DevinT

Wood piece cut. Shaper Origin cleaned and put away in its Systainer. Bench cleared.

2 pins and a brass tube to cut, then a strip of leather, and [re-]assembly begins.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Yay new tools!!! I've never made a pen before. What do I need? Someone tell me how to pen!
> 
> - RyanGi


You ain't going to like this, but - saw, drill, plane, chisel and rasp.
It was a fairly crappy pen though


----------



## DevinT

> Devin I think the Carvera 3D is no longer kickstarter eligible unless I'm missing where to pay up. Looks like the next opportunity is the preorders from their website.
> 
> I probably wouldn't be game for a bowl swap. You all make better bowls than I do and I don't need you all to one up me in my wife's eyes. It's taken me years to make her think I'm as good as she thinks I am.
> 
> That's a good timeline Kenny. I couldn't remember exact dates but I knew you took August.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dang, you are right,

Funding ended Oct last year.


----------



## DevinT

My neighbor and I ran some tests.

We can (blank) a (blank) 3 times (blank) more with a single stroke than with the best similar tool on the market … with less than half the effort!

Wowzers. I've really got something here. I was just trying to be "cute" and it turned out better than expected


----------



## KelleyCrafts

With every gadget someone could imagine being mass produced since the industrial revolution and even woodpeckers making some seriously stupid out there stuff I'm struggling to believe this will be "newly" invented. With that said I'm looking forward to it. With the safety features you've talked about and me being dumb and guessing it's a marking gauge you might want to just see about selling to saw stop as the Saw Stop 'blank'.

I tease Devin, only because you're teasing stuff about this tool so often. Seriously looking forward to checking it out. If you want to share earlier you can message me, I'm not in the swap anyway. Lol


----------



## RyanGi

> Yay new tools!!! I've never made a pen before. What do I need? Someone tell me how to pen!
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> You ain t going to like this, but - saw, drill, plane, chisel and rasp.
> It was a fairly crappy pen though
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Boo! I have those tools! Not helping me get new tools here….but it appears to be a sturdy and probably very reliable shop pen!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So many options….where's my credit card…
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> are you buying for me too buy all you need in sets of 2 send me other set and i will tell you if good or not…
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I don't even know what I'm buying yet!
> 
> - RyanGi


so it was not a *NO*

Ryan it is a huge rabbit hole that i have not jumped in yet thou i would like to :<)))))))))


----------



## EricFai

Finishing touches on swap item, photos taken, boxed up, just need to put my note in and seal it up. Ship tomorrow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pictures tomorrow, ship Thursday

Pen swap, can't do that one. But I did see one that was really cool once. In the shaft of the pen, different woods were used to make the National defense service medal and another with the Iraq service medal.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds neat Jeff, gives me an idea. I'll have to look up the ribbons for the colors. Maybe make some for the VFW Hall.


----------



## RyanGi

> Ryan it is a huge rabbit hole that i have not jumped in yet thou i would like to :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, from what I can gather, if you've got a lathe, there's not too terrible much more to get…at least to get started!


----------



## DevinT

All epoxied up and looking GOOD!

Almost out of the woods. Out comes the double vise and hacksaw tomorrow, then I will test drive my new Lee Valley auxiliary file handle, then it's finishing touches. I am hot on your heels Jeff and Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Makes us wonder whom is going to be the last to ship.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Makes us wonder whom is going to be the last to ship.
> 
> - Eric


For a while there, I thought it was going to be me!


----------



## EarlS

I'm P S R and just waiting on all you slackers to finish up and ship. If Devin wants to send me the broken version I will try it out for her and give feedback.



> Makes us wonder whom is going to be the last to ship.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> For a while there, I thought it was going to be me!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Where's Grant when we need him?


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be willing to bet that either participant #2 or participant #13 will be the last one to ship. IF they even ship at all!


----------



## EarlS

I heard that participant #2 was Dave K and #13 was Kenny and they both were shipping to me. I'm waiting…....


----------



## HokieKen

You should be waiting Earl. And you should get comfortable while doing so ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I hand delivered my screwdriver in AZ last month. Unfortunately the handled cracked while in route. Doh! Hopefully there is enough epoxy in it to hold it all together.

Kenny, how is the handle on the one I sent you in the last swap holding up? I may have to allow for a little more room for the epoxy in future ones?


----------



## HokieKen

So far it's perfect Nathan  I haven't really used it on any large fasteners that required a lot of torque but I haven't "babied" it either. But if there are any cracks or defects that have formed, I haven't noticed them. Still lovin' it )


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, I'm at max capacity on wood to where the hoa apparently doesn't like me stacking wood on the driveway. Not sure why??

Anyways, what would you guys do with pieces of cherry like this?










I imagine there's some wild figure in it. But every time I go to process this log or another piece of wood, I get stuck thinking about what to do with it. Boards, turning blanks, bowl blanks, etc

I almost just need to take a week off from work and just bandsaw everything up.


----------



## bndawgs

Or like this one. I know there would be an awesome bowl blank in there


----------



## Lazyman

Your mistake was that you should have been giving everyone on the committee free bowls or donating them to a fundraising effort that benefits the HOA. Thankfully I have no HOA because my woodpile is a little out of control. I am on a self imposed moratorium on wood collecting until I work my pile down.


----------



## bndawgs

Part of my other problem is that I have no time to make bowls. lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've avoided any problems with the HOA by doing two things. One was building my shop with extra space in the motorcycle garage for storing lumber, and the other is giving some goodies to the neighbors. When we first moved in, I made a handful of wine boxes and as we got invited to dinner with various neighbors, always made sure to have a wine box and a bottle of wine ready to bring along to dinner. Some have been regifted in the almost three years we've been here, and others are treasured storage boxes now.

My sweetie also won't allow much outdoor storage of wood, so I've never had a *neighbor* complain before I've heard something at home first. But we also have an understanding that inside the shop building is my chaos, and as long as the doors still close to hide the mess, I'm good.


----------



## Keebler1

Hide the wood in the back yard. You can always find pallets to pile it on


----------



## WoodenDreams

Steve, The HOA my son-in-law lives most everybody has fireplaces. They allow outside storage for fireplace wood as long as it's stacked neatly. They also allow you to widen your driveway to park a RV or boat outside. If your HOA allows you to park a boat outside, you could use the boat to store your wood in.


----------



## DevinT

I avoided all problems with my HOA by …

Joining the HOA as a board member. I learned a lot in the process.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, that's funny because I though of Grant too.

Steve, I would say bowl blanks.

Glad I don't have to deal with a HOA.


----------



## HokieKen

I avoided all problems with HOAs by avoiding HOAs at all costs. The whole concept is absurd to me.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I avoided all problems with HOAs by avoiding HOAs at all costs. The whole concept is absurd to me.
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed, buy land and build, the only way to fly. How much you like neighbors is regulated by the size of the property. 100 acres usually makes for no-one but you, knowing what it is you are doing. A single acre means people gonna hear you making batroom noises.


----------



## EricFai

I have an acre, no HOA. It's great, even though I do hear the neighbors every now and then. And I am at a corner of 2 dead end streets.


----------



## DevinT

The next property I buy will be land with nothing on it. I have been eyeing a parcel on a hill at the end of cul de sac with a view. Looks like the hill will accommodate a really nice underground bunker.


----------



## EricFai

You can put me down gor an "S" went out today.


----------



## pottz

i could never live in a HOA controlled neighborhood. plus you think they would put up with me -lol.


----------



## duckmilk

My HOA is pretty strict. The board made a surprise visit last year to make sure I was in compliance. One of them even tried to sneak through my fence but I ran her off.

.
.
.


----------



## duckmilk

> The next property I buy will be land with nothing on it. I have been eyeing a parcel on a hill at the end of cul de sac with a view. Looks like the hill will accommodate a really nice underground bunker/shop.
> 
> - DevinT


;-))


----------



## Woodmaster1

My neighborhood has no HOA but we have corner lot club that bbqs, soup over the open fire and outdoor movie nights. The last thing is a fake neighborhood watch group called MFNW.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Agreed, buy land and build, the only way to fly. How much you like neighbors is regulated by the size of the property. 100 acres usually makes for no-one but you, knowing what it is you are doing. A single acre means people gonna hear you making bathroom noises.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I agree with you on that. I have one acre and at times it has required a lot of patients on my part. On one side I have a neighbor who raises sheep. I don't mind usually until I look out and there are a dozen or more in my yard. Eating and s***ing on everything in sight. (Momma don't like her flowers eaten either)! I run them home and an hour or less they are back until *I* fix the hole in the fence. Won't even go into the smell. On the other side my neighbor has three small dogs that think it's their duty to bark and alert everyone every time I walk out. Barks and barks. They learned not to come over and bark at me or my cats any more though, They learned getting hit with rotten apples and rocks hurt. Plus he raises chickens which requires a rooster crowing very early. Ten acres is the best way to go.


----------



## RyanGi

Someday. 5 acres and a real shop. Someday.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i would not fix his fence i would have me leg of lamb for supper :<)))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> i would not fix his fence i would have me leg of lamb for supper :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1 dont fight the problem,eat it-lol !


----------



## DevinT

Done with the hacksaw. Time for filing.


----------



## DevinT

Filing done. Just finished 50% of the polishing. Just a little more polishing, then a little more epoxying, and then final touches, photos, some time at the typewriter, packaging, and then off he goes. I've got 72 hours left and things are looking good.


----------



## therealSteveN

> i would not fix his fence i would have me leg of lamb for supper :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Exactly what I thought Tony. In Ohio the law would be on my side of it too, not sure if that applies to all states though. I've seen it in real time. A person only has to drop one of the invading hoard, and said owners suddenly get real proactive about fence repairs. 

I would never have to shoot anything eating flowers at our place Mama would have gun in hand before I could get up to see what the commotion and gunfire was all about.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> i would not fix his fence i would have me leg of lamb for supper :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Exactly what I thought Tony. In Ohio the law would be on my side of it too, not sure if that applies to all states though. I ve seen it in real time. A person only has to drop one of the invading hoard, and said owners suddenly get real proactive about fence repairs.
> 
> I would never have to shoot anything eating flowers at our place Mama would have gun in hand before I could get up to see what the commotion and gunfire was all about.
> 
> - therealSteveN


He's a good neighbor, just has a problem with fence repairs. I usually go ahead and fix the fence because it may take him a week or more to get to it. I don't want to chase the bunch that long so I just go ahead and do it. I've heard according to Virginia law, we are required to fence animals out. Not sure though. After living next to sheep for over twenty years, I don't think I could eat one, nasty animals.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm gonna be pressing that ship date pretty hard, so I may be Grant again. Our weather started getting perfect for finishing so I slowed way down thinking I had plenty of time, and now we are getting both reallllly wet, and off and on cold, to cool, to warm. The shop is heated, but the finishing process slows way down when the weather is acting up. It is officially acting up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> He s a good neighbor, just has a problem with fence repairs. I usually go ahead and fix the fence because it may take him a week or more to get to it. I don t want to chase the bunch that long so I just go ahead and do it. I ve heard according to Virginia law, we are required to fence animals out. Not sure though. After living next to sheep for over twenty years, I don t think I could eat one, nasty animals.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You don't need to fix the fence or eat his flock, you just need a passive, automatic deterrent, if you want to hear less of the yapping dog on the other side, there's a solution for both.

Get a wolf.


----------



## EarlS

> I m gonna be pressing that ship date pretty hard, so I may be Grant again. Our weather started getting perfect for finishing so I slowed way down thinking I had plenty of time, and now we are getting both reallllly wet, and off and on cold, to cool, to warm. The shop is heated, but the finishing process slows way down when the weather is acting up. It is officially acting up.
> 
> - therealSteveN


When I have issues with the finish on a a project not drying, I'll move it out of the shop and down by the furnace in the basement. In the winter it is warm and dry. In the summer, it is less humid than the shop. You can also blow a fan across the project after a couple hours, once the finish is no longer wet.

I've also turned the oven on with the project on a cookie sheet. I'll wait for the temp to get about 160 and then turn off the gas then leave the project in the oven for 3-4 hours. I always make sure SWMBO isn't around when I resort to this kind of approach.


----------



## therealSteveN

Whats this Furnace thing you speak of? Is that an Iowa thing? Oven??? Is that a fire with a lid on it?

I checked today after I wrote above, seems to be coming along. As they say time will tell. I'll make the deadline to ship, just not gonna be sending it out real soon.


----------



## Keebler1

Anoyher way to keep the sheep in is an electric fence


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure that electric fence would be very effective on sheep with their thick wool. Maybe right after shearing?


----------



## DevinT

.


----------



## DevinT

> Anoyher way to keep the sheep in is an electric fence
> 
> - Keebler1


Or a border collie


----------



## jeffswildwood

Actually the sheep are less nerve racking then the yapping dogs. The dogs made the mistake of trying to corner my big Tom cat Dusty, he sent them home yapping chasing them all the way. "Run! That cats a bad a**". Gave him extra food that night. ))

Got my swap item done, photos taken and in the mail today. On it's way to__. Give me an "S" Keebler, that makes me PSR.


----------



## DevinT

Polishing done-and ooo SHINY! (mirror polish)

Round 2 epoxying done.

Let me see, what's left (looks at last comment)



> ... final touches, photos, some time at the typewriter, packaging, and then off he goes. I've got 72 hours left and things are looking good.


Right. Final Touches == more lubrication. That will take 15 minutes and then photo time.

But, almost forgot, I need to record some footage of it in use (so I can put a YouTube URL in the package to an unlisted video showing how to use it).

Stuck in a meeting right now. Guess I can open a text file on my computer and type out what I want to re-type on the typewriter once I get out of this meeting.


----------



## DevinT

Saturday at 5P local time (wherever you are) is likely to be your ship deadline (or whenever the last UPS Store closes in your area on Saturday).

That gives everyone a little over 50 hours from now until ship deadline.

I'm all done, just going to put some machine wax on it to make it nice and slippery before orchestrating its egress.


----------



## EricFai

I sent mine and they said Monday.


----------



## duckmilk

> Not sure that electric fence would be very effective on sheep with their thick wool. Maybe right after shearing?
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Saturday at 5P local time (wherever you are) is likely to be your ship deadline (or whenever the last UPS Store closes in your area on Saturday).


Or if you're playing the part of Grant, you ship on Tuesday or Wednesday and spring for overnight delivery and still get there before the last USPS packages have arrived.


----------



## DevinT

On my last 4 steps tomorrow:

1. Typing
2. Photos
3. Filming
4. Packaging

and then shipping happens either tomorrow (29th) or 30th, depending on when I can get to the place from which I will ship after completing the above.


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like your cutting close Devin. Jk


----------



## pottz

devin youve hyped this project to the max,you better hope it lives up to the fan fare girl ? im dyin to see what the heck you created.


----------



## DevinT

I am, but it was absolutely worth it because the item I am shipping looks absolutely stunning!

So good, in fact, that I won't even use the one I am shipping for the filming because I don't want to effect the finish.


----------



## RyanGi

> So good, in fact, that I won't even use the one I am shipping for the filming because I don't want to effect the finish.
> 
> - DevinT


You…you used a photoeffective finish?? Wow, I'm seriously out of my depth here….


----------



## DevinT

1000 grit then 3000 grit with polishing compound. Not that hard.


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK on that bullseye kit. Instead of drilling a small hole in the blank to allow air to escape when putting cap insert in would it be ok to put a small hole in the cap insert instead?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, once again, my project was delivered (on Tuesday) and not a word from the recipient, either here or in private.

Really makes me wonder why I bother to put in the work on these swaps. I enjoy the building, and I made spares for myself so I've got those, but not seeing even a "hey, I got my stuff" post (in spite of multiple posts the past couple days) is pretty discouraging.


----------



## DevinT

Dave, you sure they received it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

USPS tracking says "delivered to individual."

Second swap in a row that's happened, though. Even if what I made was a ground off nail driven through a piece of tubafor, the courtesy of saying "yeah, I received it," would be nice.


----------



## Keebler1

Hang in there Dave. I know sometimes I forget to say I received my package not even thinking about it. Do I have an R by his name? I forget who you had


----------



## DavePolaschek

You don't have an R by the name, Keebs.

I get that life gets busy and people are sometimes out of town, and I was reluctant to say anything, but I think if you're going to participate in a swap, there's a certain minimal level of participation…

Oh well. I was planning on sitting out the next swap or two anyhow.


----------



## Keebler1

We need you in the beerbq swap Dave.


----------



## DevinT

Dave, if you shipped USPS, it is possible that the individual has not actually received it yet because the item is at the post office waiting for them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Keebs. We'll see.

Devin, I know some postal carriers fudge delivery statuses, but "Delivered, Left with Individual" almost always means someone was home to receive the package, rather than it being left on a front step for a porch pirate to grab.

And yeah, its possible the package was handed to a neighbor's kid or something, which is why I was reluctant to say anything, but there also seems to be one swap participant every swap who doesn't ever bother to acknowledge that they got anything, and when it happens to you, that's a real drag. I'm hoping a kick in the pants might prevent that from happening to people in future swaps.


----------



## Lazyman

Heck, I've gotten notification from USPS that a package was delivered to me through their informed delivery service but didn't actually get dropped off until the next day. That can really suck if it is something you really need or a new toy. And then there are the times when they deliver to a house with the same number a street over. I walked a package to my neighbor a week ago.

I've had similar experiences with swap newbies that barely acknowledge my item as well, but that was more after the swap was over and reveal was done. They posted a terrible picture and disappeared. That really sucks when it was a one of a kind item that you would like to have kept for yourself.


----------



## HokieKen

I got an informed delivery notice that a package was out for delivery a while back. I was in the shop and saw the mailman go by. So I went and there were 3 packages on the porch. Should have been 4 :-( I checked informed deliver and it showed three were delivered and one was still "out for delivery". The mailman was still at the bottom of my street so I was pondering whether I could run down there in time to catch him in my shop crocks before he pulled out. Then he made a u-turn and came back up and said he missed one the first time.

I know USPS gets a bad wrap, and that it's well-deserved in most cases, but here locally they are always great to deal with in my experience 

I sure am looking forward to reveals on this one! Y'all hurry up!


----------



## DevinT

Dave, last Tuesday I had to file a formal complaint with the Postmaster General regarding my local USPS. They were once a stellar installation and now I have nothing but pure unabashed rage and hatred for them.


----------



## EricFai

Postal service around here stinks. I get mail from a house number on a street which is about 2 miles away. So I'm sure they get my mail. Not sure but I think it's an art studio at that location, from some of the stuff I get at times. I have seen signs at intersections stating art show today, but never went by. Maybe I should and introduced myself.


----------



## pottz

yeah our mail service sucks.dont get mails sometimes for two or three days.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I had to file complaints for almost three years to get my mailman fired in Minneapolis. He would routinely deliver things for my address (333 Garfield St NE, named after the 20th President) to 333 Harrison St NE (named after the 9th President, thus 11 blocks away) and vice-versa. I got to know the shipping manager at the business pretty well from exchanging packages all the time. When confronted about it by his manager, that postal carrier got belligerent about it, and he went so far as to yell at me for reporting him.

The video of that encounter finally got him fired for cause. Good riddance.

So yeah, I'm quite familiar with the foibles of the USPS and how to deal with them. How many people here have filed a prohibitory order to stop someone from mailing them? I found it was the only way to stop the AAA solicitations after I cancelled my membership because I called them while broken down in a blizzard, and four hours later, they still hadn't even dispatched a truck (by the way, AAA is a horrible business nowadays, and you can find better emergency road service from multiple other companies, often for free as part of using the right credit card).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs I meant drill a small hole in the black cap insert, definitely not the blank!!

Dave that happened to the boxed screwdriver set I made (in my projects). Was a great set that looked all fancy. Never heard a word from the dude who got it.


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK how did you keep the blank from sticking to the mandrel when you applied CA finish?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nylon washer between the mandrel and the blank, also makes it easier to unscrew the blank from the mandrel.

Kenny gave a tip on nylon washers, cut one out of a milk jug or similar and it'll do the same job.


----------



## RyanGi

Maybe they're just waiting for the reveal?


----------



## EarlS

Eric - now I'm worried that the vise will make it to you. I sent it USPS.

I'm also worrying if USPS will botch my swap box.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Well, once again, my project was delivered (on Tuesday) and not a word from the recipient, either here or in private.
> 
> Really makes me wonder why I bother to put in the work on these swaps. I enjoy the building, and I made spares for myself so I've got those, but not seeing even a "hey, I got my stuff" post (in spite of multiple posts the past couple days) is pretty discouraging.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Being someone who does type here I walked out to the mailbox for a just in case, and I didn't find anything except junk mail. Typically I am in charge of the porch, dragging in the larger stuff, and she does the mailbox. So hoping seriously it wasn't me, because I have no package.

Dave, sorry to hear this. I agree about saying something if you do something, or get something. Have you PM'd the person? And you might want to say if it was a porch sized BOX, or a mailbox sized package that may be in the mailbox. For us that is a 250' difference, and I always worry about box sized stuff because we frequently have Ahats on motorcycle usually, that go up and down the county roads opening mailboxes. I don't believe their intentions aren't nefarious. Across the land we hear about Porch Pirates, this is why if expecting anything I keep a close watch on the porch.


----------



## Bluenote38

Shipped. Arriving Monday? Sorry I'v not been active. Hope ya'll are not hating on me too much - Family medical issues. No time.


----------



## Keebler1

Hope all is getting better if not already better Bill


----------



## therealSteveN

No hating here. Hope the Family is ok. I would think Family easily trumps swap every day.


----------



## DevinT

/me checks the To-Do list …

Filming is done.

I can't resist to take a few more photos. Then it's time to wrap this thing up, throw in a couple bonus items, and select a box. Then it's off to over-night the thing.

/me checks distance to recipient

Oooo, this is going to be expensive to overnight. Meh. Worth it.


----------



## DevinT

Still 7 missing R's, so as long as I get this thing shipped soon, nobody should know who got it until recipient reveals.


----------



## DevinT

Got the unlisted video uploaded to YouTube.

/me quickly googles "how to find unlisted YouTube videos" to see if it's possible for anyone that knows which account I posted it under to see it prematurely

(didn't find any easy method)

Sweet. Time to type up the letter that will be shoved into the box (containing the "Choose Your Own Adventure" game and YouTube link). This is going to be *FUN* and *HILARIOUS*

EDIT: Recipient will be presented with a list of 3 options to choose an adventure while unpacking. Plan to spend at least 30 minutes unboxing this thing (not because it will take you that long to unbox it, but because it will take you at least that long to figure out how to put it together and use it … unless you choose the last adventure option which shows you the finished product in-use so you know what to do in minimal time).

/me thinks how this could be made more fun (no, I'm not going to make a glitter bomb … but I might throw a few shavings, but just to prove that I made it from what it appears to be made from)


----------



## EricFai

Your funny Devin. Glad to hear all worked out. It will be interesting to see thus reveal.

As for using area below stairs, yes ensure that it will meet code. If it is agai b st a garage wall that must be fireproof. If you have duct work hiding in there it may not be Wirth the time to turn it into usable space.


----------



## Keebler1

Received an excellent box of goodies today


----------



## Keebler1

No need to overnight Devin it should get there in time if shipped today or tomorrow


----------



## EricFai

I see 2 more to ship. Who is going to be playing Grant?


----------



## Keebler1

One of my elves just informed me someone elses package is out for delivery today


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine is showing delivery on Monday.


----------



## DevinT

Oooo, I'll be watching today, thanks Keebs (probably not me … but I want to be on the lookout).

I had to make two more videos for the recipient. They get 3 videos total (each about 60-seconds or less)-Assembly (1 video), Usage (another video), and "Careful" (yet another video … where I proceed to injure myself-no blood in the film though … still hurts though … damnit I'm such a perfectionist, it didn't need to be that perfect-PLEASE be careful … my friend tried to watch it and cringed and couldn't watch to the end).

*EDIT:* And … yes … this was a separate incident to the last one. This thing got me *TWICE* (because preparing it for shipment meant disengaging the safety mechanism)


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan i will probably come by next saturday to pick up that stop if thats ok..do you have clamps like the irwin quick clamps?


----------



## EarlS

Weekend is just about here. Let's see, bench is finished, swap project is finished. Hmm wonder what I should do?

I did come up with a couple good ideas for the Beer BQ swap, so I might make a prototype. Too bad I don't have the Shaper Origin. It would come in handy. Looks like I can also work on the drill press stand drawers (still need to write up the review for it). Also need to start on the drill press table. Then there is the small parts sled that would be helpful for the Beer BQ idea. Huh? Looks like my to-do list is almost as long (though not as interesting) as Devin's. No matter what I work on though, I'll be using at least a couple of my swap items.

Then again, it might be nice enough to get outside and ride, in which case, all bets are off on how much shop time I get.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, Don't you have a lathe to put into service?


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of lathes jist got an oasage orange blank turned and my bullseye pen kit blanks glued up


----------



## EricFai

My lathe work is on hold for a bit. Started on a Bench-top Bench with a Moxon Vise, in Maple.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Someone asked what I sent. It was a Medium USPS Flat Rate box (the more cubical one, rather than the flatter one). I suppose my recipient might be in the hospital with a hernia, as I filled every available spare bit of room in the box with wood I've received over the years from various LJs or harvested myself. It wasn't over the 70 lb maximum weight, but it was definitely heavier than you would normally expect from a box that size.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl is just gonna send the lathe to me since he is coming up with excuses not to set it up. I need another lathe


----------



## RyanGi

So what are the usual rules/expectation for this Beer BQ swap? Might need to start working on that.

You all inspired me to stretch a bit and I made my first pen. Nothing special, just a slimline out of zebra. I'm happy enough with it for a first go. My wife was excited about it…and immediately put it in her purse!


----------



## Keebler1

Ryan pen looks great. check out a jr series rollerball pen kit, blade/tenacious click pen kit and cigar oen kit next. All great kits. How did you finish that pen?


----------



## RyanGi

Thanks! I think it worked out ok.

Sanded to 340 with mesh, then abranet pads up to 12K, then Dr. Kirk's. Buffed clean then three coats of homemade friction polish, finished with renaissance wax. It's my typical spindle finish process on the lathe. I tend to do that to everything I do for the first time on the lathe just because it's a known outcome.

I also picked up a Wall Street II kit to try.

I've been kind of looking around for a matching pen/pencil kit. I've got a buddy who would appreciate it. Anyone know where I might find that?


----------



## DavePolaschek

"Fires?" you ask. Yep. We've got them. The winds today are stirring them up plenty good.

Not a cloud in the sky, but plenty of smoke from Cerro Pelado (in the Jemez Mountains, about a half-hour away - when I post a beautiful sunset photo, its looking over the Jemez Mountains) getting blown here on the west wind.


----------



## RyanGi

Yuk Dave. Our Fire season hasn't started in earnest yet, but it's just around the corner…and it'll run 'til October again this year I'm sure. Stay safe!


----------



## Keebler1

Ryan check with exotic blanks. They make a cigar pen and pencil kit. That wall street kit looks like a sierra kit. Beartooth woods has an insert for it that makes it a pencil. RJBwoodturner has a youtube video about it. I believe he links it in the video description.


----------



## RyanGi

Thanks Keebs, I'll check it out.


----------



## pottz

> So what are the usual rules/expectation for this Beer BQ swap? Might need to start working on that.
> 
> You all inspired me to stretch a bit and I made my first pen. Nothing special, just a slimline out of zebra. I'm happy enough with it for a first go. My wife was excited about it…and immediately put it in her purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


main expectation is to send beer,good beer and lots of it. last year i was told make what you want, doesn't have to be great, just make sure the beer is !!!


----------



## EricFai

Nice job on the pen Ryan, got to love it when the wife takes it.


----------



## RyanGi

> main expectation is to send beer,good beer and lots of it. last year i was told make what you want, doesn t have to be great, just make sure the beer is !!!
> 
> - pottz


Soooo…it's a beer swap with some item of wood included? Check.


----------



## RyanGi

> Nice job on the pen Ryan, got to love it when the wife takes it.
> 
> - Eric


I took it as a good omen…


----------



## HokieKen

> Soooo…it's a beer swap with some item of wood included? Check.
> 
> - RyanGi


Yep. The beer is the star IMO.


----------



## DevinT

So, I get the thing all bubble-wrapped, marked with Sharpie, etc. and I start looking for an appropriately sized box to shove all this stuff into. Small enough that it doesn't need additional packing but large enough to also accommodate the bonus items.

Not having much luck, I'm looking all over, having my 5th look around the garage and I see it. The perfect box.

So I get it all packed into the box and it's almost like a glove. I go to shove the bonus items in and it's a match made in heaven.

Then … I turn the box over.

Oh, the shipping label is still on it. I wonder what this box was …

*busts up laughing*

It's going back to where it came from.


----------



## EricFai

That to funny Devin.


----------



## therealSteveN

> My lathe work is on hold for a bit. Started on a Bench-top Bench with a Moxon Vise, in Maple.
> 
> - Eric


Want to see how you do yours. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

On pins and needles now to see Devins project. 
Dave P, I hope your recip turns out to be grateful but bashful or something excusable. I never finished my lathe (for a variety of reasons) but you know I appreciate the hell outta that bedan and have found uses for it in the interim.


----------



## DevinT

Done at the typewriter. First time I didn't realize 1.5-line spacing was going to overrun the page and I wasn't paying attention and the last line got stamped right on the platen (whoops; good thing the pressure is set low-no damage).

Second time through typing it, there were lots of typos (yes, I have a correcting typewriter, but … still … anything worth doing).

Third time through got it perfect-including changing the font ball 6 times (back and forth between 2 different fonts-URLs are Courier 12, the rest is Script). Got to love the IBM Selectric. 40 years old and still going strong. Don't make 'em like they used-to (I replace my computers more often than that *for sure*).


----------



## DevinT

It's packed up and sealed. All there is left to do is to take it to the shipper and pay for shipping. Might not make it out today-more like tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

keebs give me a big" R" buddy.got a nice package today full of sweet things.


----------



## Keebler1

Pen I just finished. A coworker said she wanted one like it a while back. Quoted her $80 shipped for it.


----------



## pottz

> Pen I just finished. A coworker said she wanted one like it a while back. Quoted her $80 shipped for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


those colors are like looking at earth from space.


----------



## RyanGi

Really pretty pen!


----------



## EricFai

That's a pretty pen Keebler. $80 fir a pen, good for you. People in my area would not pay that.

Devin, can't wait to see what you have come up with.


----------



## Keebler1

I wouldnt pay 80 for a pen. I do have about 35 in it in materials if you include some for sandpaper and polish and some wear on my carbide


----------



## EricFai

Your making money on them that's for sure.


----------



## pottz

> Your making money on them that s for sure.
> 
> - Eric


just dont quit your day job my friend. ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

What are you saying pottz my work isnt good enough to live off lol


----------



## EricFai

No way, I'll be working for some years yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I never finished my lathe (for a variety of reasons) but you know I appreciate the hell outta that bedan and have found uses for it in the interim.


Glad you're finding uses for it, John. It's basically a mortise chisel, so…


----------



## pottz

> What are you saying pottz my work isnt good enough to live off lol
> 
> - Keebler1


oh oh!!!! no way buddy im just saying most wont pay what your beautiful work is worth ! (feelings of nervousness) ;-))


----------



## EricFai

That goes for anyone Pottz, not to many people want to pay the price of great craftsmanship.


----------



## pottz

> That goes for anyone Pottz, not to many people want to pay the price of great craftsmanship.
> 
> - Eric


yeah thats why i stopped making pens,at least in large numbers.i was lucky to get 20 bucks for a cigar pen,10-15 for a slim line.hell even a rattlesnake pen was good at 50 !!!! most people just dont know how much work and cost goes into making a pen,or a coffee table or hell,a maloof rocker !!!! thats why i just dont do work for anyone other than a good friend.


----------



## RyanGi

Yeah Pottz, even here in CA, with everything as expensive as it is, no one wants to pay for workmanship. A couple years ago I did several consignment pieces for 'acquaintances' and got low balled on all of them. I told myself, as long as the costs were being covered, it was a good way to enjoy time in the workshop. Turned out that wasn't very true, what with deadlines and unrealistic requests. Just too bad. I'd rather give stuff away then get lowballed for work.


----------



## Keebler1

I wont turn down any maloof chairs yall want to make for me


----------



## Bluenote38

> I wont turn down any maloof chairs yall want to make for me
> 
> - Keebler1


Funny you should mention that. I like Maloof but I have a Tage Frid 3 legged stool on my bucket list. Hoping to get to it this summer.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Hope all is getting better if not already better Bill
> 
> - Keebler1


Yeah - it's one of those that you think you've got nail then turns out maybe not. Waiting for more test results which is nerve racking. Plus she has some chronic problems too. So woven in are some good days and some bad days. Just wearing.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah Pottz, even here in CA, with everything as expensive as it is, no one wants to pay for workmanship. A couple years ago I did several consignment pieces for 'acquaintances' and got low balled on all of them. I told myself, as long as the costs were being covered, it was a good way to enjoy time in the workshop. Turned out that wasn't very true, what with deadlines and unrealistic requests. Just too bad. I'd rather give stuff away then get lowballed for work.
> 
> - RyanGi


ditto my friend.if this ever becomes a job im done.wood is my meditation !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I wont turn down any maloof chairs yall want to make for me
> 
> - Keebler1


no problem,that will be 5k.if you do cash in my hand, 4k up front ! how many you want keebs ?


----------



## pottz

> Hope all is getting better if not already better Bill
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Yeah - it s one of those that you think you ve got nail then turns out maybe not. Waiting for more test results which is nerve racking. Plus she has some chronic problems too. So woven in are some good days and some bad days. Just wearing.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


i wish you and yours the best bill ! i miss you man. i love your input here.


----------



## Keebler1

Ill give you $25. Just found one on ebay lol


----------



## Bluenote38

> Oooo, I ll be watching today, thanks Keebs (probably not me … but I want to be on the lookout).
> 
> I had to make two more videos for the recipient. They get 3 videos total (each about 60-seconds or less)-Assembly (1 video), Usage (another video), and "Careful" (yet another video … where I proceed to injure myself-no blood in the film though … still hurts though … damnit I m such a perfectionist, it didn t need to be that perfect-PLEASE be careful … my friend tried to watch it and cringed and couldn t watch to the end).
> 
> *EDIT:* And … yes … this was a separate incident to the last one. This thing got me *TWICE* (because preparing it for shipment meant disengaging the safety mechanism)
> 
> - DevinT


Let me guess - you made a mouse trap  Can't wait to see what you really made. It sounds interesting, amazing, (I'm sure there are more words but I'm and engineer and hated English class)

Ooohhh that might be a good Beer-BQ Idea. A puzzle that will only release your beer if you can solve it.


----------



## pottz

> Oooo, I ll be watching today, thanks Keebs (probably not me … but I want to be on the lookout).
> 
> I had to make two more videos for the recipient. They get 3 videos total (each about 60-seconds or less)-Assembly (1 video), Usage (another video), and "Careful" (yet another video … where I proceed to injure myself-no blood in the film though … still hurts though … damnit I m such a perfectionist, it didn t need to be that perfect-PLEASE be careful … my friend tried to watch it and cringed and couldn t watch to the end).
> 
> *EDIT:* And … yes … this was a separate incident to the last one. This thing got me *TWICE* (because preparing it for shipment meant disengaging the safety mechanism)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Let me guess - you made a mouse trap  Can t wait to see what you really made. It sounds interesting, amazing, (I m sure there are more words but I m and engineer and hated English class)
> 
> Ooohhh that might be a good Beer-BQ Idea. A puzzle that will only release your beer if you can solve it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


bill that would be cruel,you know most beer guys,like kenny,cant solve a puzzle.he'd just take a hammer and smash it to get the beer !


----------



## pottz

> Ill give you $25. Just found one on ebay lol
> 
> - Keebler1


you funny man-ha ha !


----------



## EricFai

That's a great idea Bill. With a camera on the inside looking out to watch. Where is Devin, with her imagination she could probably come up with something like that. She has been talking about a secret room.


----------



## pottz

dev had better blow us away with this secret revolutionary project she's been hyping.im very sensitive and may suffer emotional let down ;-))


----------



## EricFai

She just may surprise us all. And have best of show.


----------



## pottz

> She just may surprise us all. And have best of show.
> 
> - Eric


ill be surprised if she doesn't !


----------



## EricFai

Very true.

That plane she made last year was a work of art, and it cuts nicely.


----------



## pottz

hey she always amazes me.crazy as hell,but most highly creative people are ;-)) luv ya dev !!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think Bill is actually referring to the "prize" he received in the last beer swap I was in. Puzzle box and chastity belts for beer.


----------



## therealSteveN

Love those beer can chastity belts.


----------



## DevinT

Sorry I disappeared this evening. Neighbor popper over and showed me a file he took an angle grinder too. He had made a carving knife and needed my help to make it sharp. We spent 2 hours reducing the thickness at the bevel using a 40 grit diamond belt. Removed a ton of material but, you know … files are *hard*

Got a sharp edge at the tip but still have some more material to remove to get the entire edge sharp. Said we would work on it some more tomorrow. Wonder what he will make with his new carving knife when it is done (besides make the handle)


----------



## pottz

damn dev id love to turn you loose in my shop and just say,do what you want and see what you would come up with and amaze me way beyond what you have already.only stipulation,you gotta bring the origin and teach me how to use it ? hey ill pay.my wood pantry will be open for the taking ! well…..most anyway-lol.


----------



## DevinT

Sounds like a deal, pottz. You live down by my parents and the Origin has a systainer. Hell, I have a systainer for all my router bits too. I essentially already have a packout ready to go and my bench is even mobile.


----------



## DevinT

I remember when I first got the Origin, I was worried about making too much noise when cutting mild steel with it, so packed it all up and did that work at a friends house in the hills.

Now I have a neighbor that uses an angle grinder and I don't think I have to worry about noise anymore as long as he makes more than I do


----------



## pottz

dev,what the hell is noise…....hello can you hear me…......hello…...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Noise? When I take the DeWalt planer out, I have people from way down the road drive by to see what that noise is. Amazing how far the sound travels.


----------



## Keebler1

The way I see it if my neighbors dont like the noise they can move


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - I'm hoping that my dad can help me get the lathe set up when my folks are here in 2 weeks. I'm not the most mechanically inclined person and I also have a lot of respect for motors, electricity and especially spinning chunks of wood.

My first project will probably be a complete set of screwdrivers. Now that the swap is over I found a place that seeks the shanks. I figure screwdriver handles are small and easier to learn how to make than a bowl or something larger. Plus I would make several so I should get better with each one.

Fyi apologies for typos and such. Using the phone to type on is always a challenge with fat fingers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> files are hard


This is why you anneal a file, then work it, then heat-treat it again. Requires a forge, but saves a lot of trying to make an impression on very hard things.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, where did you find the screwdriver shanks. The only ones I came across had handles on them.


----------



## DevinT

> files are hard
> 
> This is why you anneal a file, then work it, then heat-treat it again. Requires a forge, but saves a lot of trying to make an impression on very hard things.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I am not set up for that. I have a propane torch so can theoretically anneal the file, but no bricks. Also no forge and no toaster oven.


----------



## EarlS

I got a bit distracted this morning. Just put in a couple orders for some Narex chisel blanks and also some Narex screwdriver shanks. Probably spent more on the blanks than they would have cost with handles. Now I have to get the lathe up and running when Dad is here.

Off to the shop. It's raining off and on and the wind is 20-25 mph so no outside chores!!!!

Eric - Northwestpassagetools.com. I searched for "screwdriver shanks for sale"

Taylor Tools has Narex chisels without handles. Lee Valley has the brass ferules.


----------



## EricFai

I need to get out in the yard and get some work done. Apply a turf builder today, before the rain in the morning. And finish up with the front walkway bed. Landscape fabric and mulch, along with a few plants.

Thanks Earl, bookmarked.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sorry I disappeared this evening. Neighbor popper over and showed me a file he took an angle grinder too. He had made a carving knife and needed my help to make it sharp. We spent 2 hours reducing the thickness at the bevel using a 40 grit diamond belt. Removed a ton of material but, you know … files are *hard*
> 
> Got a sharp edge at the tip but still have some more material to remove to get the entire edge sharp. Said we would work on it some more tomorrow. Wonder what he will make with his new carving knife when it is done (besides make the handle)
> 
> - DevinT


Word of warning: not all files are through-hardened. Especially on newer files, they may only be case hardened. So when you put an edge on that knife, you may find that it doesn't take an edge very well or hold it very long.


----------



## HokieKen

> I need to get out in the yard and get some work done. Apply a turf builder today, before the rain in the morning. And finish up with the front walkway bed. Landscape fabric and mulch, along with a few plants.
> 
> Thanks Earl, bookmarked.
> 
> - Eric


Ditto…


----------



## pottz

yep heading out to do some yard work myself,lots of rose pruning right now with the spring bloom.


----------



## Lazyman

After 30 years, the trees in our backyard have gotten so large and block so much of the sun that grass will not grow anymore. We thought about just turning it into a shade garden or even just paving it with flagstone but we have had some estimates for artificial turf this last week. I think that we are going to go ahead and do the fake grass. After we get the last estimate we will probably pull the trigger.

The house is going to be a money hemorrhage this year because we've got a bunch of overdue house projects on the agenda. Got a new roof, partially paid for by insurance, in January. We are going to have new fascia boards installed, new gutters, paint inside and out and we may need some foundation work too. We are going to get an engineer out to get an opinion on the foundation. Working on estimates to have all of the windows replaced too and might be time to replace the carpet as well. Cha-ching.


----------



## HokieKen

I had a big Cherry and a small Walnut cut the other day back there. It absolutely killed me when I saw that the Cheery had a lot of solid wood and I have an Alaskan mill but no saw big enough to use with it. So I got the guy to leave me a few chunks for turning stock and small projects and the rest is going to end up getting burned :-(


----------



## Lazyman

Burned! You might have to wear a bag over your head for a while.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan what kinda estimates are you seeing for turf? I would love to turf my front lawn. Will have to wait on back till the dog dies


----------



## duckmilk

> files are hard
> 
> This is why you anneal a file, then work it, then heat-treat it again. Requires a forge, but saves a lot of trying to make an impression on very hard things.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I am not set up for that. I have a propane torch so can theoretically anneal the file, but no bricks. Also no forge and no toaster oven.
> 
> - DevinT


Devin, look at the first 3 minutes of this video.
The whole video is 38 minutes long but he starts the rest of the heat treatment at about 16 and a half.


----------



## DevinT

Shipped. Tracking provided to keebs. Went with ground so looking like a week from Monday.


----------



## DevinT

> files are hard
> 
> This is why you anneal a file, then work it, then heat-treat it again. Requires a forge, but saves a lot of trying to make an impression on very hard things.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I am not set up for that. I have a propane torch so can theoretically anneal the file, but no bricks. Also no forge and no toaster oven.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Devin, look at the first 3 minutes of this video.
> The whole video is 38 minutes long but he starts the rest of the heat treatment at about 16 and a half.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah, I know how, I just don't have all the equipment.


----------



## northwoodsman

Lazyman - are you going to replace the entire window or just the glass? My house is 19 years old but in 2019 after the big hail storm up here in Allen I was going to replace all of my windows. My frames were like new so they just replaced the glass (53 panels in all). New windows were going to be over $40K, but just putting in Low E 366 glass was around $7K and that included new solar screens. The guy that did it was great, a team of 3, it took them a little over a day. He did several of my neighbors also and they all recommended him to their friends. Many window replacement companies that you find out there are a scam. I found a local guy that lives not far from me and had done several other houses in my sub-division. Let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## EricFai

I received a sweet box of goodies, all 22 lbs.

Keebler you can give me an "R" thanks.


----------



## pottz

just arrived my new woodpeckers ultra sheer pen mandrel.not cheap but precision made.cant wait to test drive it.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Oooo, I ll be watching today, thanks Keebs (probably not me … but I want to be on the lookout).
> 
> I had to make two more videos for the recipient. They get 3 videos total (each about 60-seconds or less)-Assembly (1 video), Usage (another video), and "Careful" (yet another video … where I proceed to injure myself-no blood in the film though … still hurts though … damnit I m such a perfectionist, it didn t need to be that perfect-PLEASE be careful … my friend tried to watch it and cringed and couldn t watch to the end).
> 
> *EDIT:* And … yes … this was a separate incident to the last one. This thing got me *TWICE* (because preparing it for shipment meant disengaging the safety mechanism)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Let me guess - you made a mouse trap  Can t wait to see what you really made. It sounds interesting, amazing, (I m sure there are more words but I m and engineer and hated English class)
> 
> Ooohhh that might be a good Beer-BQ Idea. A puzzle that will only release your beer if you can solve it.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> bill that would be cruel,you know most beer guys,like kenny,cant solve a puzzle.he d just take a hammer and smash it to get the beer !
> 
> - pottz


RONLMAO!!! OMG that was a belly laugh.


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey all Marked me with a BIG "R" for RECEIVED!! Really nice package - cant wait to reveal. Excited to start using.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I think Bill is actually referring to the "prize" he received in the last beer swap I was in. Puzzle box and chastity belts for beer.
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yep  Pretty silck but even a knuckle dragger like me figured it out WITHOUT the hammer. Though it was touch and go there at the end.


----------



## Bluenote38

> What are you saying pottz my work isnt good enough to live off lol
> 
> - Keebler1


Probably better than working a street corner


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a cool box Dave.

Yard work done until evening to spread the turf builder, forecast is saying rain in the morning. Guess I'll head out to the shop after dinner.


----------



## Keebler1

TheRealsteven have you shipped? 
Pottz let me know how that mandrel works for ya ive looked at that multiple times. Think its time for me to get a new mandrel. Probably have to go with cheap one for now as I am about out of my polish and I want to tey sanding pastes


----------



## HokieKen

I have a 2 piece pen mandrel like that but it's not Woodpeckers. It's fantastic though. Makes like much easier.


----------



## pottz

> TheRealsteven have you shipped?
> Pottz let me know how that mandrel works for ya ive looked at that multiple times. Think its time for me to get a new mandrel. Probably have to go with cheap one for now as I am about out of my polish and I want to tey sanding pastes
> 
> - Keebler1


well if there is a pen swap and i get in that will be it's inaugural test. nothing woodpeckers makes is cheap but very high quality.


----------



## EarlS

I'm pondering what direction to go for the lathe stand:

Buy a metal stand online - it would be here quick but I'm sure it won't be cheap
make a stand - find some more inexpensive 8/4 wood locally, make a design, build it, a slower process

Thoughts from the brain trust?


----------



## Keebler1

If it needs a srand I would build one personally. Make one with doors with shelving inside and drawers for storage and a spot to store the tools. Depending on the size you could buy a metal stand meant for it and build a cabinet underneath. Nathan has a good cabinet for this and can always send you a pic if you want one. I need to make one for mine but havent broke down and made one yet


----------



## RyanGi

I made mine with storage, and built in the sharpening system. There's a false bottom that I filled with ballast to add stability. It's on lifter wheels.


----------



## EricFai

Earl if you can get the 8/4, I would go that way. A bit beefer and would be sturdy. And you can design storage for all the accessories. Maybe even match your bench.


----------



## drsurfrat

I have found that whichever way you pick make sure you can make it heavy and RIGID. either with sandbags, or massive wood, or a cast iron base ($$$). Spinning chunks of raw wood can cause some heavy vibrations.

I am curious where you can find "more inexpensive 8/4 wood".


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, it can depend on the lathe. Some aren't rigid enough in the bed to prevent twisting and relied on stands to keep them in tram. I know your dad built yours. I'd adk him if he thinks a wood stand will work or if it needs more support.


----------



## Lazyman

> Lazyman - are you going to replace the entire window or just the glass? My house is 19 years old but in 2019 after the big hail storm up here in Allen I was going to replace all of my windows. My frames were like new so they just replaced the glass (53 panels in all). New windows were going to be over $40K, but just putting in Low E 366 glass was around $7K and that included new solar screens. The guy that did it was great, a team of 3, it took them a little over a day. He did several of my neighbors also and they all recommended him to their friends. Many window replacement companies that you find out there are a scam. I found a local guy that lives not far from me and had done several other houses in my sub-division. Let me know if you want his contact info.
> 
> - northwoodsman


We are pricing entire new units right now. The ones that the builder used are pretty crappy so we are looking to upgrade. I think that the first estimate for all 35 windows (70 panels?) is around $17k? I need to research the brand they are using to see if they are any good but is in the range we were hoping for (under $20k). This guy came recommended by a friend.


----------



## pottz

> I made mine with storage, and built in the sharpening system. There's a false bottom that I filled with ballast to add stability. It's on lifter wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


nice setup ryan.i agree build your own.


----------



## pottz

here is what ive got showing the best i can.it's in a narrow space so i cant get a good front shot.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl my lathe has legs and is huge so I built a cabinet between the legs. If it's a midi lathe size that doesn't have legs then I honestly at this point with the price of ply/wood, I would buy one of the roller chests from HD or Lowes with a wood top and screw it to that. Loads of drawers, many come with soft closing drawers now, dividers, power strip, etc. if you get one long enough you can attaché your sharpening solution to it if you're going with HSS tools over carbide.

I'm not saying this exact one, I didn't even look at dimensions but HD, Lowes, HF have this stuff on sale or even CL one.

Just my .02.


----------



## pottz

> Earl my lathe has legs and is huge so I built a cabinet between the legs. If it's a midi lathe size that doesn't have legs then I honestly at this point with the price of ply/wood, I would buy one of the roller chests from HD or Lowes with a wood top and screw it to that. Loads of drawers, many come with soft closing drawers now, dividers, power strip, etc. if you get one long enough you can attaché your sharpening solution to it if you're going with HSS tools over carbide.
> 
> I'm not saying this exact one, I didn't even look at dimensions but HD, Lowes, HF have this stuff on sale or even CL one.
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


for a midi lathe thats a great idea.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If we're just showing off our setups I'll throw mine into the mix.


----------



## RyanGi

> here is what ive got showing the best i can.
> 
> - pottz


Nice Potts! Love the bed extension. I went back and forth with that, but wanted to have the sharpening station there as well. Something had to give.


----------



## drsurfrat

You guys make me jealous of your deep throw setups. The biggest bowl I can make is 11" if I carefully precut the wood round. My headstock I fixed, and while the outside post is LH threaded, but I don't have a toolrest to reach.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mike, mine cost me $275 at auction. Need a little work but it wasn't to expensive overall. It's some German lathe, can't remember the name right now but the thing is from 1968 and weighs in at 900lbs plus. Spindle thread is an odd size but my metal lathe helped solve that issue. I also put a motor and VFD on it. So far I have maybe $1000 into it.


----------



## pottz

hey dont be jealous of me ive only got 10" max on my midi !


----------



## Keebler1

When I was looking at lathes I found an old powermatic with a vfd that looked to be in good condition for about $2000. Decided I would rather go the new lathe route and wound up with a jet 1840. Still need to build the cabinet


----------



## Lazyman

I also put a cabinet between the legs. It is not attached so that I can move it if necessary. 









The top 2 drawers store my most used tools and have no bottoms so that they do not collect chips.


----------



## EricFai

You guys have some good setups. And there some good ideas. I have a Shopsmith dating back to 1973, mainly use it for the lathe and drill press, I do have attachments for a shapper and router.

Nathan, drawers with no bottoms, how can that be?


----------



## pottz

> You guys have some good setups. And there some good ideas. I have a Shopsmith dating back to 1973, mainly use it for the lathe and drill press, I do have attachments for a shapper and router.
> 
> Nathan, drawers with no bottoms, how can that be?
> 
> - Eric


it's called,levitation !


----------



## Lazyman

> You guys have some good setups. And there some good ideas. I have a Shopsmith dating back to 1973, mainly use it for the lathe and drill press, I do have attachments for a shapper and router.
> 
> *Nathan, drawers with no bottoms, how can that be*?
> 
> - Eric


Some call them chaps. (These are the most family friendly pictures I could find.


----------



## Lazyman

Seriously, here is one of them before it was installed.


----------



## EricFai

Ok, I go with those. And I guess you just have a rack of some sort to hold the lathe tools.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> You guys make me jealous of your deep throw setups. The biggest bowl I can make is 11" if I carefully precut the wood round. My headstock I fixed, and while the outside post is LH threaded, but I don t have a toolrest to reach.
> 
> - drsurfrat


A friend of mine just turned a 28" diameter bowl on his lathe. He had to use a hoist to get it on the lathe. I can only turn a 11" bowl on mine so I feel your pain in not being able to turn large bowls. I'm not ready to tackle a large bowl yet. I can use his lathe anytime when I'm ready.


----------



## pottz

> You guys have some good setups. And there some good ideas. I have a Shopsmith dating back to 1973, mainly use it for the lathe and drill press, I do have attachments for a shapper and router.
> 
> *Nathan, drawers with no bottoms, how can that be*?
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Some call them chaps. (These are the most family friendly pictures I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


well yeee hawww cowboy,you ride em !!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

The drawer basically is the rack. The 2 slats (vertical in the picture) have cutouts that keep each tool in place so that they do not slide around when I open the drawer. I still have and use this rack (below) that I made before I upgraded to a larger lathe that holds some of my smaller tools and some accessories like centers, frequently used drill bits and drill chucks. I sometimes put tools from the drawer rack here when I am going back and forth between a couple of tools and it holds some other frequently used accessories. It usually sits on the table saw which is right behind me while I turn.


----------



## pottz

> You guys make me jealous of your deep throw setups. The biggest bowl I can make is 11" if I carefully precut the wood round. My headstock I fixed, and while the outside post is LH threaded, but I don t have a toolrest to reach.
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> A friend of mine just turned a 28" diameter bowl on his lathe. He had to use a hoist to get it on the lathe. I can only turn a 11" bowl on mine so I feel your pain in not being able to turn large bowls. I m not ready to tackle a large bowl yet. I can use his lathe anytime when I m ready.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


i was at at wood show years back and they were turning a bowl 4 feet in diameter !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Latest fire situation here in NM:










We're at the blue dot, and the two closest fires are shown. We'll probably be getting a bunch of smoke again tomorrow from the Fire to our west (Cerro Pelado Fire). Winds are probably going to spread both fires again tomorrow.

Las Vegas, NM (pop. 14,000 or so) has about a third of the town under evacuation orders.

Sure wish we'd get some rain. There's a chance of some moisture to the east of us tomorrow, but more likely we'll just end up with big winds and maybe some lightning.


----------



## Lazyman

What caused those fires? Were they caused by lightning or dumb-asses?


----------



## pottz

> What caused those fires? Where they caused by lightning or dumb-asses?
> 
> - Lazyman


in socal it's usually dumb asses or crazies ! mostly crazies !


----------



## DavePolaschek

The fire to our NE (Hermit's Peak / Calf Canyon) started as a prescribed burn. The guy in charge of that decision probably won't have much of a future with the forest service.

Nobody knows what started the fire to our west. They're still investigating, but there were 40mph winds with 60 mph gusts that day, and we hadn't had a drop of rain for a month.

I half expect there will be another start tomorrow. Just hope it's not as bad as these. But it's going to be a long wait for the monsoon to kick in come July.


----------



## pottz

thank god we dont have any big fire here,yet !!!!


----------



## RyanGi

> thank god we dont have any big fire here,yet !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Yet. Won't be long…


----------



## pottz

> thank god we dont have any big fire here,yet !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet. Won't be long…
> 
> - RyanGi


no it wont.hell im surprised it hasn't started already ?


----------



## RichT

> thank god we dont have any big fire here,yet !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet. Won't be long…
> 
> - RyanGi


An optimist. I like that.


----------



## pottz

attention DEVIN is on deck !


----------



## pottz

> thank god we dont have any big fire here,yet !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet. Won't be long…
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> An optimist. I like that.
> 
> - Rich


hey we need all we can get rich !


----------



## RyanGi

> thank god we dont have any big fire here,yet !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet. Won't be long…
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> An optimist. I like that.
> 
> - Rich


20 years of dealing with it as a profession…neither optimistic nor pessimistic…just an experienced realist.


----------



## RichT

> just an experienced realist.
> 
> - RyanGi


A dying breed.


----------



## pottz

try 45 years of selling building materials to contractors.on top of that now im the old guy dealing with a bunch of frickin millennials !!!!!! retirement…..........ahhhhhhhhhhhh cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

I've posted this before, but it bears repeating:


----------



## pottz

> I ve posted this before, but it bears repeating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


ha i did see it before but i watched again,wish i didn't though.just reminded me of what i have to deal with monday morning !!!!! fricken sad world we live in.and they all cry about they have no opportunity. they need to get off there lazy asses and make something happen rather than wait for it to come to them,which is what they expect ?


----------



## RichT

> ha i did see it before but i watched again,wish i didn t though.just reminded me of what i have to deal with monday morning !!!!! fricken sad world we live in.and they all cry about they have no opportunity. they need to get off there lazy asses and make something happen rather than wait for it to come to them,which is what they expect ?
> 
> - pottz


You need to learn to be more sensitive, Lar. Their feelings are important.


----------



## DevinT

I should show that video to my boss next time he says his boss complains that our team is "too senior" when considering new hires


----------



## DevinT

Remember good ol' Gen-X? The neglected generation. No, really, …

Parents would lock the front door and tell you not to come back until the street lamps came on.

Not bleeding from the ears? You're good.

Our parents may have been reckless in their child rearing, but we learned some real values.

Someone gives you a chance to work? You take it and you bust your a$$ even if they aren't paying you, because reputation is payment enough since it leads to more work.

Sigh, I need a house with a lawn.


----------



## pottz

> ha i did see it before but i watched again,wish i didn t though.just reminded me of what i have to deal with monday morning !!!!! fricken sad world we live in.and they all cry about they have no opportunity. they need to get off there lazy asses and make something happen rather than wait for it to come to them,which is what they expect ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You need to learn to be more sensitive, Lar. Their feelings are important.
> 
> - Rich


damn i just hope my foot dosn't kiss there ass monday morning.oh but in todays world that would be considered improper physical abuse ? and they could file a grievance against me ! in my time id just kick em in the ass have a shot of whiskey and go to work!


----------



## pottz

> Remember good ol' Gen-X? The neglected generation. No, really, …
> 
> Parents would lock the front door and tell you not to come back until the street lamps came on.
> 
> Not bleeding from the ears? You're good.
> 
> Our parents may have been reckless in their child rearing, but we learned some real values.
> 
> Someone gives you a chance to work? You take it and you bust your a$$ even if they aren't paying you, because reputation is payment enough since it leads to more work.
> 
> Sigh, I need a house with a lawn.
> 
> - DevinT


damn dev,that sounded like my dad there for a minute ?


----------



## DevinT

I was raised to be tough. Nobody was tougher than my mom. May she Rest In Peace. She was half Irish, half Scottish. That should say a lot.


----------



## EricFai

I started working at the age of 13, mowing labs around the lake. Haven't stopped yet, oh well maybe in a few years.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I started working a 14, cutting grass and cleaning/waxing cars. An acre for $4.00 dollars. Washing/waxing one of those 1970's station wagons was no joke! At 16 I graduated to cleaning up after workers building an apartment project. Tough work hauling out the sheet rock but I made a lot of extra money when the plumbers came through gathering copper.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for all of the lathe stand ideas. I went thru Craigstlist and FB Marketplace. Nary a board to be found.

I also looked a the Rockler Rock Steady Shop Stands. For ~$200 I can get the frame, casters, and the necessary adapters to add drawers and door. Anyone using this system? I need the 56" stretchers and we going with the 32" tall legs. The lathe base is 63" so the top will hang over the 56" x 20" base.


----------



## Lazyman

My CNC sits on a Rockler stand. Not sure it is the rock steady one but it is nice and steady for the CNC. If you are just doing spindle turning and balanced bowl blanks it would probably be okay but you will probably want to add some mass for when you turn anything that might be off balance. Inserting a cabinet below might add enough weight for most things.

Another option to get a little more length may be to use 2 smaller stands with shorter stretchers and join them with the special connectors. I suppose that you may be able to make 2 even smaller stands and join them together with stretchers too? EDIT: that may take some modifications?

One thing to consider is mobility. Lathes make a mess and if it is against the wall, you may need to be able to move it away so you can clean up behind it. With a smaller swing (~12" or less), you may be able to simply push the stand up against the wall so that nothing can fall behind it. In that case you can also brace it to the wall to make even more solid. Note that when turning large bowls and hollow forms, it can be handy to be able to stand on the opposite side of the lathe.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, contrary to others, my (Harbor Freight 12-33) lathe sits on the factory stand.










There's almost no added weight below, and it's solid enough for most of my turning, including a 15" bowl outboard on a 12" lathe.










Get your lathe working with what you can now. Worry about upgrading the stand later if you need it. You may not.

If you've got an out-of-balance bowl blank, you can always even it up on the bandsaw.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for the info Dave and Nathan. I think I will go with the rockler stand since it is cheaper than any of the other options I can find for a metal stand. Of course I would like to have a stand that matches the bench. I suppose I can still make the drawer fronts like the bench. Rockler says all the parts a re in stock so hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## drsurfrat

> A friend of mine just turned a 28" diameter bowl on his lathe. He had to use a hoist to get it on the lathe. I can only turn a 11" bowl on mine so I feel your pain in not being able to turn large bowls. I m not ready to tackle a large bowl yet. I can use his lathe anytime when I m ready.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Just do it, George. Of course you have to find a chunk that big. even a shallow platter is very satisfying to have that big surface all polished up…


----------



## Keebler1

Earl be careful putting the stand on casters. If you get something out of balance it could pose an issue. I had my nova comet 2 on a workbench with locked casters and dint have an issue but can see a possibility albeit not very likely


----------



## DevinT

I started work when I was 13. Haven't stopped since. It was easy getting work at places that wouldn't hire because I refused to take a single penny for my services until I was 18.


----------



## HokieKen

My golden girl stands on her own 2 feet.









The old man required some custom support though.


----------



## RyanGi

Nice setup Kenny!


----------



## pottz

man that thing is a beast kenny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do t have current pics of the metal lathe handy but here's one from when I picked it up.

Like my wood lathe, it stands on its own.


----------



## HokieKen

I dug that PM90 out of a barn locally for $150. Took me about a week to strip it down, clean and paint everything and replace all the belts and bearings. But it was well worth the effort. It's a fantastic machine. And an added bonus is that it and my South Bend have the same spindle threads and tailstock taper so I save money on chucks and accessories


----------



## RyanGi

I'd love to have a sturdy old metal lathe. Unfortunately I just don't have the room. I've got this small foreign mini lathe and it does ok, but doesn't have nearly the heft of an old south bend or the like. Good enough for most of what I do, but I do have to baby it a bit. Use my mini mill more, but I like having both.


----------



## HokieKen

Sometimes I'd almost be willing to trade just so I can quit manually swapping change gears Eric ;-)


----------



## DevinT

One day. A metal lathe and mill. Shop is small but I will make it fit.


----------



## Keebler1

You need a forge first Devin


----------



## pottz

> TheRealsteven have you shipped?
> Pottz let me know how that mandrel works for ya ive looked at that multiple times. Think its time for me to get a new mandrel. Probably have to go with cheap one for now as I am about out of my polish and I want to tey sanding pastes
> 
> - Keebler1


just made 3 cigar pens with it,and love it.worth every penny.very solid and smooth.









ca finish on all 3.top one just didn't come out perfect and the pan wont retract so thats gonna be my work pen. not posting these as a project so you guys get the exclusive look !


----------



## EricFai

They look nice Pottz, good grip for larger hands.


----------



## pottz

> They look nice Pottz, good grip for larger hands.
> 
> - Eric


yeah they are hefty pens.


----------



## EarlS

Rockler stand parts are ordered. Supposedly they are in stock. Any bets if I get it in a week, or if it is indefinitely back ordered?

Talked to my dad. He's ready to help set it up when he gets here.

Pottz - bocote and ziricote pens?


----------



## EricFai

That's good Earl, it should be exciting for you. Waiting to see what you turn.


----------



## pottz

> Rockler stand parts are ordered. Supposedly they are in stock. Any bets if I get it in a week, or if it is indefinitely back ordered?
> 
> Talked to my dad. He s ready to help set it up when he gets here.
> 
> Pottz - bocote and ziricote pens?
> 
> - EarlS


yeah bottom bocote,middle walnut and top no sure.theve been glued up on my lathe stand for over a year now.i wanted to try out the mandrel so i figured time to finish em.i never get decent pic's of pens so they dont show well.thats why i dont post em as projects usually.


----------



## pottz

hey if anyone is looking for a good face shield check out the omni shield from lincoln electric.it's in the reviews.i just bought one and used it today.best shield ive ever had.i thought the bionic shield was good,this one is better.


----------



## RyanGi

Pottz, what do you like about to better than the bionic? I've been using the bionic for about a year and like it, but I'm interested in the difference.

Nice pens! What's your finishing routine with CA? Gonna try some next week.


----------



## duckmilk

> hey if anyone is looking for a good face shield check out the omni shield from lincoln electric.it s in the reviews.i just bought one and used it today.best shield ive ever had.i thought the bionic shield was good,this one is better.
> 
> - pottz


Face shield???


----------



## Woodmaster1

I miss having access to a metal lathe and mill since retiring from teaching industrial arts. It was nice being able to use the south bend lathes and mill for projects.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, what do you like about to better than the bionic? I've been using the bionic for about a year and like it, but I'm interested in the difference.
> 
> Nice pens! What's your finishing routine with CA? Gonna try some next week.
> 
> - RyanGi


it's a little lighter and there is no frame on the shield so it's your not even behind a sheild.the harness fits my fat head better also. i have been using the stick fast system.i havn't done it in awhile so i was kinda rusty today. im not really a big fan of ca finishes to be honest.it is more durable though.ive heard some say if you drop a pen on a hard floor the ca can crack ?


----------



## Keebler1

Stick fast CA is bad about cracking especially in heat. I have gone to using glu boost for my ca finish.

Hope this isnt an omen for how the weeks gonna go


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That looks less round than it should be.


----------



## RyanGi

Well, I bought some StickFast to try my hand at it. I'll make sure not to put the pens in the oven! Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## pottz

> Stick fast CA is bad about cracking especially in heat. I have gone to using glu boost for my ca finish.
> 
> Hope this isnt an omen for how the weeks gonna go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


ill check out the glu boost. im no mechanic,but that dont look good keebs ?


----------



## pottz

> Well, I bought some StickFast to try my hand at it. I'll make sure not to put the pens in the oven! Gotta start somewhere!
> 
> - RyanGi


i have not had that issue on any ive done. yeah i stopped baking mine years ago ;-))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lathe stand? I carry my little green lathe out and just set it on the picnic table. I have to admit though, I have had it dancing with an out of balance chunk before. When it tango's too far, I shut it down and put it back, dig in again.


----------



## EricFai

Not looking good Keebler. Wishing you a good week.


----------



## Keebler1

I have had some good luck with stick fast and some failures. What really turned me off to it is I keep pens in my truck and one was finished with stick fast and over time sitting in my organizer that sits on my passenger seat back the finish cracked on it.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Stick fast CA is bad about cracking especially in heat. I have gone to using glu boost for my ca finish.
> 
> Hope this isnt an omen for how the weeks gonna go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebs - with that you'd think you were in Michigan!!


----------



## DevinT

My expectation that I will receive an *R* is low. Not because I think it won't ship, but if it ships USPS, not sure it will not get stolen.

Keebs, can you keep me apprised of tracking (if the shipper gave it to you)?

Receiving something would be awesome, but right now all I care about is my swap item making it to my recipient in one piece.


----------



## Keebler1

Will do what i can devin


----------



## Keebler1

We have one person who wound up in the hospital before he could ship. He still thinks he can make it on time for reveal day. If not do yall want to push reveal back or just let his recipient reveal when he gets it?


----------



## pottz

> We have one person who wound up in the hospital before he could ship. He still thinks he can make it on time for reveal day. If not do yall want to push reveal back or just let his recipient reveal when he gets it?
> 
> - Keebler1


depends on how far back. it would be a shame not to all reveal at the same time but if it's gonna be a long time id say go ahead as scheduled.


----------



## Bluenote38

> We have one person who wound up in the hospital before he could ship. He still thinks he can make it on time for reveal day. If not do yall want to push reveal back or just let his recipient reveal when he gets it?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> depends on how far back. it would be a shame not to all reveal at the same time but if it s gonna be a long time id say go ahead as scheduled.
> 
> - pottz


Agree with Pottz


----------



## Keebler1

He is thinking he will be released tomorrow probably. Said it sounds like kidney stones.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin your swap items are due to be delivered today


----------



## DevinT

Thanks keebs


----------



## EricFai

I agree with Pottz also, let's see if he can still get it shipped. Maybe his better half can get it out for him.

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RyanGi

No problem waiting. It's a group effort, so it'd be nice to have a group finish IMO.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DevinT

USPS drove by one of my (many) cameras.

I ambushed her. The box is in my hands. This is most wondrous and I have *keebs* to thank for helping me to preempt the ever-present *theives* (which will cease to be a problem soon if all goes according to plan)

*EDIT:* That means, *GIVE ME AN R, BABY*


----------



## DavePolaschek

We're getting closer to complete, looks like.

As for waiting, I think the dates as written give an awful lot of time for a late shipment. Let's extend the ship date by a week and see how things go. If we get to May 13 and there's still a package in flight, we can decide what to do then.


----------



## DevinT

HOLY SMOKES!

Opened the package and, WHAT?! Wow. I am floored. You'll have to pardon me for future gushing when I reveal. I did not expect anything like this, and I also feel like he knew me a little. Absolutely stupendous.


----------



## pottz

> HOLY SMOKES!
> 
> Opened the package and, WHAT?! Wow. I am floored. You'll have to pardon me for future gushing when I reveal. I did not expect anything like this, and I also feel like he knew me a little. Absolutely stupendous.
> 
> - DevinT


so…..your disappointed ? ;-/


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz stop pushing your disappointment on others lol


----------



## EarlS

My motto is set the bar low enough that if you don't make it over you trip and fall on your face. The next time set the bar even lower so you slip on it fall and suffer a concussion. That way you get sympathy from SWMBO and maybe a cute nurse at the E.R.


----------



## HokieKen

Hopefully whoever it is will get home soon. Never had kidney stones but it's an ever-present fear :-/

Got some fresh turning stock. Time for Anchorseal…


----------



## bndawgs

Cherry and walnut?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We're getting closer to complete, looks like.
> 
> As for waiting, I think the dates as written give an awful lot of time for a late shipment. Let's extend the ship date by a week and see how things go. If we get to May 13 and there's still a package in flight, we can decide what to do then.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Sounds good to me. I hope he's doing better. I never had one but my wife did and it was bad. Surgery followed by three days in the hospital.


----------



## HokieKen

> Cherry and walnut?
> 
> - Steve


Yep. Big ones are Cherry. The Walnut was pretty small in diameter but it had two crotches so I kept those too. Now I have to go through my pile and get rid of some older stuff to make room for these.


----------



## EricFai

Dave P, are you an yours still holding on out there with the wildfires. Hopefully they are still a ways from you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, we're surviving. Smoky here tonight. AQI went from 50 to 90 to 120 in the past three hours, and they're saying we might peak in the 400s overnight tonight (which is worse than LA smog in the 70s), but we've got the air filters running and the house as buttoned up as anything in Santa Fe ever gets.

Fires haven't really moved towards us, but there's lots of people evacuated and filling up hotels and community centers and stuff. If you feel like donating, AllTogetherNm looks like a pretty good place. There's probably another two months or so of fire season before we get any monsoon moisture.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz stop pushing your disappointment on others lol
> 
> - Keebler1


no disappointment here buddy -)


----------



## EricFai

Stay safe there. That is amazing that the AQI had raise quickly like that. National news has been saying it is getting worse.


----------



## pottz

> Hopefully whoever it is will get home soon. Never had kidney stones but it's an ever-present fear :-/
> 
> Got some fresh turning stock. Time for Anchorseal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


my brother and son had em,extremely painful.they say it is the equivalent of giving birth.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Eric. They do the updates in the morning on acreage burned, but yesterday was a bad day for both the Hermit's Peak / Calf Canyon Fire and the Cerro Pelado Fire (which is the one sending us the smoke). We've gone into the red on fire.airnow.gov and purpleair.com shows the AQI is now about 180.

Based on local news, I'm guessing both of those fires grew a fair amount again today.


----------



## duckmilk

I just got off the phone with a good friend who lives on the east side of the Hermit's Creek fire. He was lucky because the fire went almost all the way around his property without touching it. He can't see across the creek because of the smoke and has everything running on generators since there is no electricity. About 200 homes were lost up the canyon from him and a couple of cell towers were damaged.


----------



## pottz

so far were good here but it's only a matter of time.i just dont under stand why calif doesn't invest in more fire fighting planes.every year around september we lease the super scoopers from canada which do a great job.but with fire season now virtually year round it's time to get our own fleet.we also have a converted 747 that can drop 19000 gallons of foscheck in one drop.we should have 3 or 4.whatever a good fleet of these planes would cost it's gotta be a hell of a lot cheaper than fighting a major fire for months,and the loss of homes.if we had the air power to jump on a fire immediately maybe we could prevent most from growing into huge disasters.but thats just my common sense,what do i know ?


----------



## Keebler1

Either that or allow the forestry department to do their job and clear some of the dead trees and other stuff in the forests that are catching fire. I know that wont stop all of it but it will alleviate some of it. I heard in a podcast that clearing that stuff isnt allowed in some states and the forests are overgrown. Dont remember the podcoast but I believe it was Shannons lumber industry update. It is kinda dry but packed full of good information


----------



## bigblockyeti

> . . . .but thats just my common sense,what do i know ?
> 
> - pottz


Common sense has been deemed oppressive and is therefore canceled.


----------



## EricFai

Common sense, does that even exist anymore?


----------



## pottz

> Either that or allow the forestry department to do their job and clear some of the dead trees and other stuff in the forests that are catching fire. I know that wont stop all of it but it will alleviate some of it. I heard in a podcast that clearing that stuff isnt allowed in some states and the forests are overgrown. Dont remember the podcoast but I believe it was Shannons lumber industry update. It is kinda dry but packed full of good information
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah the tree huggers dont like thinning the forests,they want nature to do it on it's own.in the local mountains here theve recommended for decades our local forests are over grown and need to be thinned.so after years of drought the bark beatles are doing that job for us.you can see hundreds of brown dead trees.but even then they wont let the loggers in to remove em. live and learn,or at least a few manage to !


----------



## DavePolaschek

> yeah the tree huggers dont like thinning the forests,


Hermit's Peak Fire started with a prescribed burn. On a Red Flag day.

There's an awful lot of us in New Mexico who aren't too keen on the way the Forest Service does their job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Prescribed burns are good, your forest service sucks apparently.

Here's something that might give some hope, it did for me.

My kid comes home this year with a book report he has to do (he's a sophomore), pretty standard right? Well I look at the book and it's '1984'. I asked "did you pick this?" He said "nope", his teacher did and everyone has to read it. I almost let out a tear, there is hope for the future.


----------



## Keebler1

Thought yall might enjoy this. Kenny it would be a good vacation project


----------



## duckmilk

I fought fires for the forest service in '74 and '75 in NM. In '75 I was picked to be on a crew that responded to fires in other states. We spent two weeks in CA fighting the brush fires on the San Bernadino and Los Padres forests (and one other I can't remember). The brush in those areas is extremely flammable, thick and hard to contain. Had to dodge slurry planes on multiple occasions.


----------



## duckmilk

> Prescribed burns are good, your forest service sucks apparently.
> 
> Here's something that might give some hope, it did for me.
> 
> My kid comes home this year with a book report he has to do (he's a sophomore), pretty standard right? Well I look at the book and it's '1984'. I asked "did you pick this?" He said "nope", his teacher did and everyone has to read it. I almost let out a tear, there is hope for the future.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Good teacher.


----------



## Lazyman

Thinning the forests is only viable if they are cutting trees that have commercial value, especially in remote areas or in the mountains. Private land owners are not going to making thinning cuts without a payback and if the government does that, it requires tax dollars. You think tree huggers can make a lot of noise, just wait until the anti-government groups hear about spending money.

About the only way to fix this problem now is with fire. Thinning is not really the issue. Until we showed up, the forests took care of themselves without a bunch of loggers making thinning cuts every so often but we did create the problem or least make it worse. The bigger problem is about 80+ years of total fire suppression on both public and private lands. For years, the policy was to put out any fire no matter where or how it started. Years of not letting small natural fires and prescribed burns periodically clean out the trash has lead to a huge build up in dead trees and undergrowth fuel so that when fires do start, they take off. Add to that recent large beetle kills, probably made worse by warmer and drier conditions and drought, and big fires every year are inevitable. The Nation Parks and Forest services for the last 30 to 40 years has had a let it burn policy in wilderness areas for naturally created fires (lightning) which has helped reduce some of the fuel but around populated areas that is not always practical. Out west, the overload of fuel is so bad that even prescribed burns are extremely dangerous except under ideal conditions.

When I was in college, we did a prescribed burn on a small tract for one my forestry professor's . After over an hour of letting the back fire burn, the wind picked up right after we started the head fire. It flared up almost immediately and scared the crap out of us. In about 5 minutes it turned from a nice controlled burn through the underbrush to a crown fire. Thankfully, the tract was bordered by a freshly mowed field on the downwind side. It could have been pretty embarrassing for the professor who teaches forest fire science who was overseeing the burn.


----------



## Lazyman

> Prescribed burns are good, your forest service sucks apparently.
> 
> Here's something that might give some hope, it did for me.
> 
> My kid comes home this year with a book report he has to do (he's a sophomore), pretty standard right? Well I look at the book and it's '1984'. I asked "did you pick this?" He said "nope", his teacher did and everyone has to read it. I almost let out a tear, there is hope for the future.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I laughed out loud when you said that reading about a dystopian future gave you hope for the future.


----------



## pottz

> yeah the tree huggers dont like thinning the forests,
> 
> Hermit's Peak Fire started with a prescribed burn. On a Red Flag day.
> 
> There's an awful lot of us in New Mexico who aren't too keen on the way the Forest Service does their job.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yeah how many prescribed burns have gone wrong over the years.and on a red flag day.once again,no common sense !


----------



## pottz

> Thought yall might enjoy this. Kenny it would be a good vacation project
> 
> - Keebler1


freakin cool as hell,but when it's done what do you do with it ? no way in hell swmbo's letting that in the house -lol.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan it's because the kids see that we are heading toward that. He actually learned more from that than any other thing this year I think. If they know it's possible they can open their eyes a little.


----------



## EarlS

> Nathan it's because the kids see that we are heading toward that. He actually learned more from that than any other thing this year I think. If they know it's possible they can open their eyes a little.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Have him read "Animal Farm" and "Fahrenheit 451", then maybe "A Clockwork Orange".


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> My kid comes home this year with a book report he has to do (he's a sophomore), pretty standard right? Well I look at the book and it's '1984'. I asked "did you pick this?" He said "nope", his teacher did and everyone has to read it. I almost let out a tear, there is hope for the future.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I'm calling the Ministry of Truth on that teacher!


----------



## PCDub

> Thought yall might enjoy this. Kenny it would be a good vacation project
> 
> - Keebler1


That entire piece of timber was fatwood! Must have smelled great while it was being carved!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thought yall might enjoy this. Kenny it would be a good vacation project
> 
> - Keebler1


that is soooooooo fricken kewl thanks for posting it Kevin :<)))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That entire piece of timber was fatwood! Must have smelled great while it was being carved!
> 
> - PCDub


a wood named after my belly LMAO :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

> Thought yall might enjoy this. Kenny it would be a good vacation project
> 
> - Keebler1


That is pretty dang cool. Making vehicle models just isn't something I have any desire to do for whatever reason but that was still fun to watch


----------



## bndawgs

I made a couple trucks to try and use up some of my small scraps. But it seemed like I just ended up with more small scraps.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I made a couple trucks to try and use up some of my small scraps. But it seemed like I just ended up with more small scraps.
> 
> - Steve


 Yes, but they were smaller scraps ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

I started a live edge dining table today. Pickup 3 2" walnut slabs 2 of them are 20" and the bench is 14". Not bad for name my price. It's nice to have good friends.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's going to look awesome man.


----------



## RyanGi

Wow! Those are great!! Gonna be really pretty…


----------



## therealSteveN

Back home last night LATE. Got shipped this afternoon, so I did end up being Grant. Kidney stones are a pain, but wasn't near as bad as I'd been led to believe, just really sucks being confined to a hospital, crap food, lousy beds, and who can sleep there?

My package is due to arrive Saturday. I was all ready to ship last week, went to P, and saw red, said that ain't right, called the Doc, they said ER, Now. Crapstorm for a few days, mostly due to aforementioned Hospital stay. Almost slept today away, fell out last night, didn't get out of bed until 3PM.


----------



## therealSteveN

*"dystopian future"* WTF, is this a woodworking forum? That made me laugh out loud. Nurse came in and said you OK? Are you in pain?


----------



## therealSteveN

George what did you use to resaw that pretty board with, something with some reach. That is gonna make an eye catching top.

Supposed to get my box soon too. Probably on Cinco de Mayo.

My Wife brought my cell phone in, so I was able to read, and keep up, but I'm not one to type on anything except a REAL keyboard, with BIG keys, but I could read along. That was the only thing that was positive about my last couple of days, so thank you all for entertaining me.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> George what did you use to resaw that pretty board with, something with some reach. That is gonna make an eye catching top.
> 
> Supposed to get my box soon too. Probably on Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> My Wife brought my cell phone in, so I was able to read, and keep up, but I m not one to type on anything except a REAL keyboard, with BIG keys, but I could read along. That was the only thing that was positive about my last couple of days, so thank you all for entertaining me.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Woodmizer sawmill and a track saw to take off one side 20" planer to take it to 1 3/4 inches. My friend had 15 walnut logs milled.


----------



## EricFai

TheRealSteve, glad to hear you home, take it easy and get your rest. Best wishes.


----------



## Bluenote38

TheRealSteve happy to hear you're back and recovering.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like everyone shipped. If everyone receives you all revealing early?


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm good with and early reveal


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Back home last night LATE. Got shipped this afternoon, so I did end up being Grant. Kidney stones are a pain, but wasn t near as bad as I d been led to believe, just really sucks being confined to a hospital, crap food, lousy beds, and who can sleep there?
> 
> My package is due to arrive Saturday. I was all ready to ship last week, went to P, and saw red, said that ain t right, called the Doc, they said ER, Now. Crapstorm for a few days, mostly due to aforementioned Hospital stay. Almost slept today away, fell out last night, didn t get out of bed until 3PM.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Glad your doing better buddy!

Early reveal? Sounds good to me!


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks guys.

George, I knew you had the Woodmizer, I think I'm getting kidney stones, and senile in the same week.


----------



## pottz

> George what did you use to resaw that pretty board with, something with some reach. That is gonna make an eye catching top.
> 
> Supposed to get my box soon too. Probably on Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> My Wife brought my cell phone in, so I was able to read, and keep up, but I m not one to type on anything except a REAL keyboard, with BIG keys, but I could read along. That was the only thing that was positive about my last couple of days, so thank you all for entertaining me.
> 
> - therealSteveN


glad to hear your on the mend.i dont do anything on my cell phone except get emails and make calls.no way in hell im doing any posting here on my phone.i dont know how some use their phone only.


----------



## pottz

> I m good with and early reveal
> 
> - Bill Berklich


+1 fine with me.


----------



## EricFai

Looks like there are 3 to receive. If Keebler gets notice of the received parties. I say yes to the early reveal.


----------



## duckmilk

SteveN, happy to hear you are home and +1 on the computer.

Woodmaster, that's going to be a beautiful table!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like there are 3 to receive. If Keebler gets notice of the received parties. I say yes to the early reveal.
> 
> - Eric


He may have to send out E-mails so those who don't check in as often can get the word though.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like there are 3 to receive. If Keebler gets notice of the received parties. I say yes to the early reveal.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> He may have to send out E-mails so those who don t check in as often can get the word though.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


hey snooze ya loose.this is a participation sport ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

If we do reveal early and someone doesnt see the post thats on them. If you are part of the swap and not following not anyones prblem but theirs. On amother note I ordered some polishing pasres from stones pen blanks. Checked the tracking through usps and theu said someone picked the package up in Lewisville yet the package was delivered to my house in Melissa. How much harder is it to lie on the tracking than to put correct info in


----------



## pottz

> If we do reveal early and someone doesnt see the post thats on them. If you are part of the swap and not following not anyones prblem but theirs. On amother note I ordered some polishing pasres from stones pen blanks. Checked the tracking through usps and theu said someone picked the package up in Lewisville yet the package was delivered to my house in Melissa. How much harder is it to lie on the tracking than to put correct info in
> 
> - Keebler1


i agree keebs if your in a swap and only check in once a week or month thats your problem ! why join if your not gonna participate ? ive only done with this one 3 but ive noticed some hardly post ? why join then.i say wait for no man…..or girl ! ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Looks like there are 3 to receive. If Keebler gets notice of the received parties. I say yes to the early reveal.


My recipient still doesn't have an R, though the package was delivered last week.



> If you are part of the swap and not following not anyones prblem but theirs.


And the person who sent to you.



> Back home last night LATE.


Glad you're home and (hopefully) feeling better, bud! This getting old crap isn't for the weak.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like there are 3 to receive. If Keebler gets notice of the received parties. I say yes to the early reveal.
> 
> My recipient still doesn't have an R, though the package was delivered last week.
> 
> If you are part of the swap and not following not anyones prblem but theirs.
> 
> And the person who sent to you.
> 
> Back home last night LATE.
> 
> Glad you're home and (hopefully) feeling better, bud! This getting old crap isn't for the weak.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


last week and no response yet ? well the one swap i had keebs and he didn't respond for about a week,but he was on the road.dont worry maybe just out of town ?


----------



## EricFai

My package was delivered about 3 days before it was scheduled. Surprised by USPS.


----------



## pottz

> My package was delivered about 3 days before it was scheduled. Surprised by USPS.
> 
> - Eric


amazon is the same way they say friday and i get it tuesday.i appreciate the fast service but id like a heads up on the real day !


----------



## EricFai

Yea, to watch for those porch pirates. Thankfully I am in a quite rural area, dead end street.


----------



## pottz

> Yea, to watch for those porch pirates. Thankfully I am in a quite rural area, dead end street.
> 
> - Eric


i jst have mine delivered to my work.if it does go to my house the wife is always home.


----------



## WoodenDreams

I don't have the R. I did receive my swap package. Notified Keebler around 4-28-22. The one I sent, he should have 5-5-22 per tracking. As of yesterday 6:38pm, it was 150 miles from his house. Sounds like some are getting spring fever to reveal.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Glad you're home and (hopefully) feeling better, bud! *This getting old crap isn't for the weak*.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave. Plus I thoroughly agree about the getting old. 



> SteveN, happy to hear you are home and +1 on the computer.
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks Duck.



> glad to hear your on the mend.i dont do anything on my cell phone except get emails and make calls.no way in hell im doing any posting here on my phone.i dont know how some use their phone only.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Larry.

If I missed anyone, thank you very much for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry Woodendreams and DaveP I missed the email showing received


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sorry Woodendreams and DaveP I missed the email showing received
> 
> - Keebler1


so 1 more needs R 
:<))))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

3 more R tony


----------



## therealSteveN

I did a tracking check and as of this morning I am out for delivery on my package coming to me.

My package going out, says as of this AM:

Expected Delivery by

FRIDAY 6 MAY 2022 by 9:00pm

So we should all be PSR's by end of business Friday. Except for Earl, who is being different, he shows as a PRS. 

DaveP still shows as not received, but I have to believe he shipped to Wooden Dreams, who's R wasn't marked yet. If not I'm not sure who else it could be?

Then we just have to hope that Dave keeps his feet from getting toasty. I'm seeing more media about the fires in New Mexico, than I have ever seen about in Cali. Possibly because they are closer?


----------



## EarlS

Keebler probably recognized that I am a bit different (special) so he gave me PRS.

Of course I did receive my swap items before I shipped so chronologically it is correct. That's what I'm going with.

Lathe stand metal parts arrived from Rockler yesterday. I'm impressed. Now I need to get some masonite for the sides and a piece of wood for the top. I checked Menards. The top, 20" x 66" x 1" thick might set me back as much as $150. I'm looking at CL and FB marketplace to find someplace local to get some oak for a lot less.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> 3 more R tony
> 
> - Keebler1


sorry im just getting excited :<(((((((


----------



## RyanGi

You guys crack me up…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> DaveP still shows as not received, but I have to believe he shipped to Wooden Dreams, who's R wasn't marked yet. If not I'm not sure who else it could be?
> 
> Then we just have to hope that Dave keeps his feet from getting toasty. I'm seeing more media about the fires in New Mexico, than I have ever seen about in Cali. Possibly because they are closer?


Apparently all packages connected with me in this swap got routed to Area 51 by mistake.

They're pretty big fires, and it was April. Normally fire season doesn't start until after Mother's Day or in June, and then the monsoon kicks up and that's it for the year here. Maybe a few fires in the fall before the snow starts falling, but we didn't have any snow last year (or way less than normal) and Hermit's Peak / Calf Canyon is burning through incredibly dry forest.

And if the long-range forecast is right, were going to have another La Niña winter this winter, which would be three in a row. That would be… harsh. I guess it's maybe good that stuff is burning this year so there will be less to catch fire next year when its even drier?


----------



## pottz

> 3 more R tony
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> sorry im just getting excited :<(((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


tony if you dont go to sleep santa wont come ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Earl you could also check for countertops for your stand for the lathe. My wife found one cheap that had slight corner damage


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> 3 more R tony
> 
> - Keebler1


sorry im just getting excited :<(((((((


> 3 more R tony
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> sorry im just getting excited :<(((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> tony if you dont go to sleep santa wont come ;-))
> 
> - pottz


he stopped coming to me 13 years ago :<))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

Bummer Tony, no Santa. )))

I hope everyone has a good Cinco de Mayo. Also know as the starter for the beer swap, gets your beer palate ready for the season of beer consumption, grilling, and well, enjoying yourself. I owe it to longer daylight hours.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well if everyone gets an R by tomorrow from the sounds of it, maybe Monday morning reveals to give us working schmucks something to do on Monday?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, give me my R. The box just got here, but apparently this is *not* just a flat piece of metal stuck in a round handle. May have to defer opening it, as my sweetie is taking her afternoon nap now, and blue tape on bubble wrap is *Freakin' Loud* to unwrap.

Plus our irrigation guy is on his way to (finally) turn on our system for the spring.

Happy sink of mayo!


----------



## DevinT

LoL @ Sinko de Mayo

Do you suppose that they teach that at the Mayo Clinic?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Do you suppose that they teach that at the Mayo Clinic?


Nope, but if you eat a whole sinko de mayo, that's where you'll end up.


----------



## DevinT

ROFL-I *knew* my quip wasn't very witty and I had hoped that someone would take it and run with it ^_^

(applause)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll be here all week. Tip your bartenders.


----------



## EricFai

Where's the Margaret's.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Probably enjoying retirement after being prime minister Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Rotten auto correct.

"Margaritas"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I figured Eric but I couldn't let it go right?


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya, we all have to jump at the opportunity.


----------



## mikeacg

> I ordered some polishing pasres from stones pen blanks.
> 
> - Keebler1


Kevin,

What is a polishing pasre?

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

theRealStevenN,

I tried to jump in and wish you good health but Lumberjocks kept kicking my VPN to the curb as Spam…

Glad to hear you are home again! I almost missed Cinco de Mayo if you hadn't chimed in!!!! (been working on the store pretty much full-time lately and it kind of snuck up on me…)

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Mike they help get a nice shine on my pens and other items. Pretty much high grit sandpaper in paste form. The pastes I got are 1k, 2k, 15k, 50k, 80k, and 140k. Supposed to be better than the magic juice I have been using.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Anagram for Polish Arse Ping.
Sorry Poland!


----------



## therealSteveN

> theRealStevenN,
> 
> I tried to jump in and wish you good health but Lumberjocks kept kicking my VPN to the curb as Spam…
> 
> Glad to hear you are home again! I almost missed Cinco de Mayo if you hadn t chimed in!!!! (been working on the store pretty much full-time lately and it kind of snuck up on me…)
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks Mike.

I can use mine if I'm signed in, but get the spammer greeting if I log out, so I just keep logged in. I can clean my cache, and sign out, and when I come back it says Hi TheRealSteveN. Lately I've noticed I can even log out, and then log back in on the VPN at Gmail. That surprise's me, because then they can't sell my azz to the highest bidder.

Enjoy your Sinco de Mayonnaise.

Dave, that's gross.


----------



## pottz

> Mike they help get a nice shine on my pens and other items. Pretty much high grit sandpaper in paste form. The pastes I got are 1k, 2k, 15k, 50k, 80k, and 140k. Supposed to be better than the magic juice I have been using.
> 
> - Keebler1


you think it's better than micro mesh ? what grit do you sand to before using the paste ?


----------



## therealSteveN

Oh crap, almost forgot.

Kevin, mark me as R. Went out earlier, came home and had been boxed. I was pretty excited, and opened it like a Kid on Christmas morning. It was extremely well packed, had foam cut outs to securely guard, and support the individual pieces. I tried to put them all back in, but I have zero Chinese in me, and can't pack a box worth snot. So my pics will be of an torn apart box (remember Christmas, kid) and some loose items.

On a separate note, I now also feel like a piker. I sent out several pieces, but I received a full set of tools. Never did I see an assembly this large coming. Ya know who ya are, all I can say is thanks, seriously touched by this generosity.


----------



## Woodmaster1

First S last R maybe tomorrow will be the day I get an R.


----------



## HokieKen

> ROFL-I *knew* my quip wasn t very witty and I had hoped that someone would take it and run with it ^_^
> 
> (applause)
> 
> - DevinT


These guys will.


----------



## Keebler1

I havent used the pastes pottz but can tell you since starting to use magic juice I havent used micro mesh. I wet sand 240,320,400,600,1000,1500 then use magic juice. A friend has used the pastes and likes them better so Im gonna try them. He goes up to the first 2 micro mesh pads then the pastes skipping the 1k paste. Im gonna wet sand to 600 grit then go with the pastes


----------



## pottz

> I havent used the pastes pottz but can tell you since starting to use magic juice I havent used micro mesh. I wet sand 240,320,400,600,1000,1500 then use magic juice. A friend has used the pastes and likes them better so Im gonna try them. He goes up to the first 2 micro mesh pads then the pastes skipping the 1k paste. Im gonna wet sand to 600 grit then go with the pastes
> 
> - Keebler1


i dont do acrylic but im thinking it might work well on ca finish for pens ?


----------



## HokieKen

> …Also know as the starter for the beer swap, gets your beer palate ready for the season of beer consumption, grilling, and well, enjoying yourself. I owe it to longer daylight hours.
> 
> - therealSteveN


You rang?


----------



## Keebler1

Yes it will work on CA finish on pens as well as acrylic/resin blanks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So once I got a chance to unwrap my package, it was pretty dang neat.

We had dinner out with friends this evening, and turns out we're not the only ones who haven't been out for a while. "Oh, you haven't heard about [thing] we did two years ago, back when Covid was new!"


----------



## therealSteveN

double tap


----------



## therealSteveN

> …Also know as the starter for the beer swap, gets your beer palate ready for the season of beer consumption, grilling, and well, enjoying yourself. I owe it to longer daylight hours.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yessir.
> 
> I had several Pacifico's tonight, very tasty they were.
> 
> - therealSteveN


----------



## DevinT

YES! I did it! Wow, this is great! It wasn't easy, but …

I successfully removed *all* advertisements from lumberjocks from every computer on multiple networks.

Of course, *you* will still see Ads, it's only myself and my family (or anyone using my Internet Service) that won't see ads on the site (or *any* site for that matter). Muahahaha, it *can* be done (carrier-grade Ad removal)


----------



## EricFai

You Rock Girl, now you can do that for all of us here.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin I need you to do that for me but make it work on my phone


----------



## DavePolaschek

FWIW, on an iPhone or iPad (all I use), removing the ads works very well using 1Blocker - the only problem I've ever noticed it causing is a long delay when attempting to log in sometimes. That's usually solved by just reloading the page, which is quicker than waiting for whatever got stuck to time out.


----------



## EarlS

There are ads on LJ?? I guess I don't even see them anymore.

Kenny's post reminds me that I should start working on one of my ideas for the BeerBQ swap. It involves making several 1/4" x 2" OD rings so I need to get the process worked out and make sure I have enough wood to make extra since some will inevitably break or chip. I'm also hoping to have the lathe functional so I can make something cylindrical.

The Narex chisel ends (1/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4 1) I ordered from Taylor Toolworks arrived last night. The screwdriver shanks (mix of phillips, flat and square ends) are on their way from Northwest Passage Tools in Canada. Making handles for all of them should give me some practice. Now I need to order some exotic blanks from Bell Forest Products.

I also will need to figure out how to sharpen the lathe tools that Dad gave me. I have a set of waterstones and the Vertitas sharpening system for the chisels but I'm not sure how to sharpen the various lathe tool profiles.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I only use computer for lumberjocks and have never seen an ad. I don't know what my Son did, but I'm glad. Maybe firefox?


----------



## HokieKen

I did it too Devin.









Well… in all fairness, AdBlock did it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> There are ads on LJ?? I guess I don t even see them anymore.
> 
> Kenny s post reminds me that I should start working on one of my ideas for the BeerBQ swap. It involves making several 1/4" x 2" OD rings so I need to get the process worked out and make sure I have enough wood to make extra since some will inevitably break or chip. I m also hoping to have the lathe functional so I can make something cylindrical.
> 
> The Narex chisel ends (1/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4 1) I ordered from Taylor Toolworks arrived last night. The screwdriver shanks (mix of phillips, flat and square ends) are on their way from Northwest Passage Tools in Canada. Making handles for all of them should give me some practice. Now I need to order some exotic blanks from Bell Forest Products.
> 
> I also will need to figure out how to sharpen the lathe tools that Dad gave me. I have a set of waterstones and the Vertitas sharpening system for the chisels but I m not sure how to sharpen the various lathe tool profiles.
> 
> - EarlS


Got a link for the screwdrivers from NW Passage Earl? I often have people ask me where to buy the Grace shanks I've used in a few of my projects but they only sell them as bare shanks in large volumes. I'd love to have an alternative for good shafts to point people to.

Sharpening lathe tools on waterstones would be akin to honing an axe with diamond paste on a lapping plate. All the work will be undone in a matter of seconds. With lathe tools, a super-sharp edge is far less useful than a "sharp enough" edge that's super durable. Do you have a bench grinder? That's my preference for sharpening lathe tools. Or, IIRC, you have a Worksharp? If you want to buy/make some jigs, it's an option. A belt sander is also an option with a decent rest and maybe some jigs. Also, are your tools HSS or are they tool steel? If you want to be ready to jump right in on the lathe without investing in sharpening equipment or the considerable time it takes to learn to sharpen them properly, just ping Dave K. about a set of his carbide tools. I like HSS for a lot of stuff when I'm turning but I also use the carbide a lot. And I could use the carbide for everything if that was all I had and/or how I learned. Feel free to ping me offline with questions too


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, I have the Sorby ProEdge for my HSS tools but I use mostly carbide tools as well. The learning curve is almost nothing and you don't have to sharpen them.

Loads of companies make the carbide tools so look for sales, you will want a full size set so pay attention to what size tools they are selling. I can sell you just the bars and inserts to keep your costs down on the carbide tools as well. You can turn your own handles if you would like.

Tons of options out there.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I have a rikon slow speed grinder with thebwolverine setup but very rarely use hss tools. I sexond Kenny on getting a set of carbides from DaveK. Get just the bars with bits and make your own handles for practice. If you want to turn acrylic/resin blanks I would suggest getting a second circle carbide bar and putting one of easywood tools negative rake cutters on it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I still need to do that for myself Keebs. Maybe I'll put an order in now for that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i use Ghostery for ad blocker :<)))))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually what size did you order Keebs? I haven't found a spec sheet for those and they have a couple different sizes. Ci3 or Ci5? Do they fit like my originals? I don't have a source for negative rake cutters yet so I haven't been able to add them to my store.


----------



## PCDub

AdBlock Plus added to my browsers, no ads on LJ, Utoob, gmail, or anywhere else I travel!


----------



## Lazyman

Firefox browser removes most of the ads without having to add any sort of ad blocker. I still see an ad on LJ every now and then but they are no longer such a nuisance. Besides, they have to pay the bills somehow. When I researched ad blockers a few years ago I got nervous about using them because most of them seemed to be based in Eastern Europe. From what I could tell, they basically route the DNS lookups through a service over there which sounds kind of dangerous. If someone hacked them (or they were themselves corrupt), they could route your banking sessions to a bogus site. They can also track every website you visit-there is a reason they are free.

For a while, I was manually updating a blacklist in my hosts file (I found a website that provided and maintained the list that I just had to download from time to time) that would just ignore any of those sites but when I found that Firefox was doing it for me I stopped doing that. The nice thing about using the hosts file is that it is handled completely locally which prevents redirection to bogus sites and also does not require any network traffic for those addresses.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like the Ci0 size should fit perfectly. I'll order one and test it out.


----------



## WoodenDreams

When it comes to sharpening lathe chisels. I refer them to Thompson Lathe Tools https://thompsonlathetools.com/sharpening/ He has a good video that explains how to and why, with the Wolverine System. Info can be used when sharpening by other methods also.


----------



## EarlS

I'll have to read thru all of the replies for sharpening lathe tools tonight - Too hard to read thru the replies and listen to the conf call I'm on.

Kenny - try this - Narex screwdriver shanks

Narex chisels - Taylor Tools

I plant to talk to Dave K once I learn enough to make sure I don't mess up good carbide tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice. Thanks Earl


----------



## therealSteveN

I have MalwareBytes, and so should everyone, I also have Adblocker. Besides that I didn't do anything to get rid of anything.

I'll add, every once in a while I get a pop up on a site that demands you allow them to spam bomb you with their BS/malware/spyware, by turning off all blockers. When I get that I just leave. If that is how they want to be, then I don't want to be there. I see this more often on news stories, and almost always it's an East or West coast news outlet.


----------



## DevinT

I went a "little" further to block the Ads (and it works on all devices without making any changes to the device itself; I can pull an iPhone directly out of the box, connect it to my WiFi, and without installing anything or making any additional changes, block all Ads).

The magic is something called NextDNS (NextDNS.io).

It's absolutely fab-friggin-tabulous: Block ads, malware, spyware, crypto jacking, sim jacking, spoofing, poisoning, 3rd party affiliate trackers, and more (for example, block Tik-Tok during dinner hours).


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK that is the insert I have. Not sure if I used your screw or theirs but i know I had to grind it down a hair more


----------



## Woodmaster1

We can reveal anytime I just received my package. Awesome stuff for someone dealing with kidney stones.


----------



## Keebler1

Reveal is monday 5/9


----------



## EarlS

> Reveal is monday 5/9
> 
> - Keebler1


So today, right??


----------



## WoodenDreams

Earl's got a case of itchy fingers or spring fever.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I wont make it by tomorrow will have to postpone till the following saturday 5/14 if that works for you


----------



## KelleyCrafts

After your post earlier Earl I went and did some looking at everyone else's turning tools to find you a sale or a deal on a set that wasn't mine. I used to be priced in the higher range for my size tools compared to the nicer tools found at Woodcraft, etc. now I think I'm the bargain basement price. I might have to change my pricing…things have skyrocketed and I hadn't paid attention. It's crazy out there.


----------



## RyanGi

I stopped buying finished lathe tools all together and just get blanks from Thompson's Tool. Make my own handles and do my own grind. Easy enough with a slow speed grinder and a jig.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do sell the tools already machined and ready to insert into a handle which imo is a nice option for sure to save some money.


----------



## RyanGi

Couldn't agree more Dave!


----------



## pottz

> I did it too Devin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well… in all fairness, AdBlock did it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


i really dont care about the ads,i pay no attention to them.


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't care about them if they didn't slow page loads down either Pottz.


----------



## HokieKen

I reminded my wife this morning that Sunday is her big day. So I suggested she do my laundry tomorrow so she doesn't have to worry about that on Mother's Day. Cause I'm thoughtful.


----------



## pottz

> Reveal is monday 5/9
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> So today, right??
> 
> - EarlS


this weekend would be nice because some of us still work,but monday is fine ill just have to post later in the day.


----------



## pottz

> I reminded my wife this morning that Sunday is her big day. So I suggested she do my laundry tomorrow so she doesn t have to worry about that on Mother s Day. Cause I m thoughtful.
> 
> - HokieKen


ill bet you got a big hug and kiss after you said that huh ?


----------



## bndawgs

Am I the only one who asks for Mother's Day off on Father's day?


----------



## therealSteveN

> We can reveal anytime I just received my package. Awesome stuff for someone dealing with kidney stones.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Yay for the good old USPS. Glad you liked it. Truth is most of that work was before the attack of the pointy nuggets. :-O. They just kept me from being home so I could ship. Actually if I were free, you'd have had them sooner.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Reveal is monday 5/9
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> So today, right??
> 
> - EarlS


I always suspected Iowa was on some Alien time zone.


----------



## pottz

> We can reveal anytime I just received my package. Awesome stuff for someone dealing with kidney stones.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> Yay for the good old USPS. Glad you liked it. Truth is most of that work was before the attack of the pointy nuggets. :-O. They just kept me from being home so I could ship. Actually if I were free, you d have had them sooner.
> 
> - therealSteveN


so did you just pass em or did they require some other procedure ? my brother and son were able to pee them out.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I reminded my wife this morning that Sunday is her big day. So I suggested she do my laundry tomorrow so she doesn t have to worry about that on Mother s Day. Cause I m thoughtful.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ill bet you got a big hug and kiss after you said that huh ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm still laughing.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> so did you just pass em or did they require some other procedure ? my brother and son were able to pee them out.
> 
> - pottz


I'm probably "able to" kick myself in the nose. I hope I never find out for sure though…


----------



## therealSteveN

> We can reveal anytime I just received my package. Awesome stuff for someone dealing with kidney stones.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> Yay for the good old USPS. Glad you liked it. Truth is most of that work was before the attack of the pointy nuggets. :-O. They just kept me from being home so I could ship. Actually if I were free, you d have had them sooner.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> so did you just pass em or did they require some other procedure ? my brother and son were able to pee them out.
> 
> - pottz


They want me to do another ultrasound in 2 weeks. I have had a HUGE stone in the right kidney. They say that one would NEVER pass. This is the second time I have had them where I passed something, thus the bleeding. It is believed NOW that the old known about stone may be friable, and is in fact breaking off pieces. If that proves out to be true I get the joy of Lithotripsy. A good friend has done that before twice, and evidently you pee out sharp rocks for weeks, Oh Joy!!!!

My first stone went by itself over one sleepless night almost 20 years ago. I just grunted it out, but with that I had scant bleeding. This time I bled like a stuck pig. It was the volume of blood that had me call my Doc. Pain wise I didn't use any Morphine this time, just some Ultram. Evidently pain from there isn't as strong on me, cause in general I'm a whimp. I've seen others passing them when I worked ER, and nobody looked to be having a good time. I was up walking around, Nurses kept saying they should send me home? Having insurance, and good credit is my curse.


----------



## Keebler1

I always suspected Iowa was on some Alien time zone. 

- therealSteveN
[/QUOTE]

Its all that corn they eat


----------



## Woodmaster1

> We can reveal anytime I just received my package. Awesome stuff for someone dealing with kidney stones.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> Yay for the good old USPS. Glad you liked it. Truth is most of that work was before the attack of the pointy nuggets. :-O. They just kept me from being home so I could ship. Actually if I were free, you d have had them sooner.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yes it only took them 3 days for a trip that only takes 2 hours and 50 minutes by car.


----------



## DevinT

> I did it too Devin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well… in all fairness, AdBlock did it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i really dont care about the ads,i pay no attention to them.
> 
> - pottz


Frankly-put: not caring about ads doesn't mean ads don't care about you.

The God's honest truth is that advertisers pay big bucks to the likes of Apple, Google, and much more to gain access to not-only your "packaged and curated habits" but the scary thing is the data they extrapolate from that payload is never shared with you, unavailable to you (GDPR only covers what they have collected, not what they have extrapolated from or correlated against), and incredibly detailed to the point that it can take as little as 3 purchases at a store using your loyalty card to create a unique buying habit that uniquely identifies you.

The ads you see are not the problem. The problem is that the ads you are shown are influenced off of data that was purchased from one of the people you routinely communicate with (Apple if you have an iOS device; Google if you use gmail, etc etc). Apple and Google package this "anonymized" data to so-called "3rd-party affiliates".

How do the third party affiliates track you? When you make a purchase, browse for goods, perform search queries, read your e-mail, those ads you see are both influenced on 3rd party affiliate data as well as invisibly and transparently passing you through affiliate servers that read cookies before passing you back off to the real websites.

When you add DNS based blacklisting of 3rd party affiliate trackers those redirects fail and let you know when you were almost tracked.

The ads going away is just a huge fat bonus.


----------



## pottz

all true dev but if your gonna worry about all that probably best to stay off the internet. i really dont care they track what i do nor will i spend a minute even thinking about it.hey if someone finds what i do of interest have at it.you gotta remember one thing without ad revenue this free forum would be gone or have to charge us.nothing is free. now back to checking out the ads-lol.


----------



## DevinT

REMEMBER, if it is cheap and easy and almost sounds too good to be true, YOU are the product.

Also, convenience is the enemy of security and privacy. You can make something convenient, or you can make it secure. However the humble human being is easy to train. It takes 3 weeks to make or break a habit.

We all accept the need for locks on our doors even if we don't always use them.

The digitally interconnected World that emerged for the masses in the mid-to-late 1990's was insecure (I think few will argue with this statement - if you take issue with it, go read "The Cuckoo's Egg").

Well, I am here to tell you that while these insidious privacy violations have been happening for an age, in the past 2-3 years, *specifically* at the start of the pandemic, a new Wild West has emerged.

That's right, the Internet is once again insecure and you should be afraid to use it for the next 10 years like you were from 1995 to 2005.

The crux of what has changed is that the mass flood of new customers caused by a workforce transitioning to remote because of COVID, ISPs have had to rush to adopt IPv6.

There are problems. ISPs have made *critial* core mistakes in their setups at a national level. Worse, Apple made a whopper of a mistake during the release of iOS 13 and has yet to fix it and is looking like they never will. Which is causing SecOps folks to lose their collective sh!t right now.

I spend my days now talking to telcos trying to fix this absolute mess that has been created. Everyone is effected and no one company is to blame. AT&T, Apple, T-Mobile, my local ISP, … everyone.

How scared should you be? Mild to moderate. Not exactly prepper status (yet) but if you want a *grounded* understanding of what it is like to connect to the Internet today with a heavy dose of reality, go read:

*Dragons Don't Stop Firewalls*

I independently verified everything in the book. It's all true. Every last bit of it. Nothing was blown out of proportion and while I cannot vouch for the author's software choices, the principals are sound.

The book is written for non-technical people.


----------



## DevinT

> all true dev but if your gonna worry about all that probably best to stay off the internet. i really dont care they track what i do nor will i spend a minute even thinking about it.hey if someone finds what i do of interest have at it.you gotta remember one thing without ad revenue this free forum would be gone or have to charge us.nothing is free. now back to checking out the ads-lol.
> 
> - pottz


This is FUD that you have been led to believe. Advertising dollars will be spent regardless of whether they are *targeted*

You see, the book explains quite clearly that the problem has become *so* pervasive and you *do* need to care about this because it leads to material HIPAA violations *without* running afoul of the law which do result in actual PII compromises.

The issue at-hand is that companies collecting info on you can charge a premium for the data they sell to advertisers whereas the cold hard fact is that without that data they *STILL* collect dollars from advertisers unwilling to pay that premium. The Ads will be there, they will generate revenue for both sides, but it doesn't have to involve the sale of your identity in the process.

This data is ultimately lost to hackers routinely.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Devin, that is some interesting stuff! I try to follow and keep up to date on this but not at your level! I remember I had anti virus software and a copy of "black ice defender" for hacker protection years ago and thought I was cool and protected. Not so much now. Sometimes I think it's all good but other times think I should go "old school" and empty my bank account and keep it in my mattress like the old days. I miss the black ice, it was fun to see who tried to hack me and got blocked. (I had a version that was not available in stores).


----------



## DevinT

I installed something like that and am watching the attempts.

When the book states "it takes 10 minutes from the point in time you connect to the Internet to have your system scanned for all vulnerabilities" I 100% believe it because I can *see* it for myself.

Never ever connect outdated equipment directly to the Internet (should be behind a router of some sort) - and keep in mind just-purchased equipment could be outdated by the time it is sold and taken home. This includes everything from an iPhone to a Roomba to a laptop to an Apple TV, Roku, Amazon Fire stick, smart lightbulb, anything. Never ever connect anything to the Internet directly unless it is designed to be (such as a router, firewall, border gateway, WiFi access point, etc). Or within 10 minutes that device could become "cursed."

I am not trying to unduly scare anyone anymore than they *should* be and I am giving the bare minimum requirements to stay safe but really the book does a better job.

It is 2022.

I am no spring chicken and realized I was out of my depth and so bought the book to try and help bridge the gap in "what has changed in the digital realm of security recommendations that I have been ignoring or putting off or ignorant of." The book did its job but not by scaring me into recommending it and being paranoid.

I opened packet sniffers. I did research. I talked to telcos. I held conference calls with my ISP. I talked to colleagues. It's all true.


----------



## Lazyman

> go read:
> 
> *Dragons Don't Stop Firewalls*
> 
> I independently verified everything in the book. It's all true. Every last bit of it. Nothing was blown out of proportion and while I cannot vouch for the author's software choices, the principals are sound.
> 
> The book is written for non-technical people.
> 
> - DevinT


"Firewalls Don't stop Dragons" ?


----------



## DevinT

Oops, yes, LoL, Firewalls Don't Stop Dragons


----------



## MikeB_UK

You know, I must be worng, but I don't remember ever buying anything based of an internet ad?

Sure, most of my purchases are beer/wine or 60+ year old tools, but there must be something, I just can't bring it to mind.

I'm willing to admit I could have been influenced to a particular product when I was searching for something I wanted, but I am so un-hip I use words like un-hip, so may be mostly immune to the ads that mostly seem to try to flog you stuff you don't want using some weird keeping up with the jones's/peer pressure kind of thing.

Ego surfing my name (Is that still a thing?) seems to show the last thing I did online was the last freeware stuff I released back in 2008 - this site is the closest I get to social media


----------



## DevinT

As an aside: thanks for tolerating some obvious and unsolicited evangelism.

I am looking forward to reveals. I spent some time preparing my received item for nice pretty photos, but will need to find some spare time to put together the reveal.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I remember one reveal many years ago. I was working and had to get up at 3:30 am. I set everything up the night before and as I got up, just hit the post button.


----------



## therealSteveN

> We can reveal anytime I just received my package. Awesome stuff for someone dealing with kidney stones.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> Yay for the good old USPS. Glad you liked it. Truth is most of that work was before the attack of the pointy nuggets. :-O. They just kept me from being home so I could ship. Actually if I were free, you d have had them sooner.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Yes it only took them 3 days for a trip that only takes 2 hours and 50 minutes by car.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


This is true, but using Priority Mail it's a pretty dependable 3 days, and they are using those covered wagons.


----------



## therealSteveN

> but the scary thing is the data they extrapolate from that payload is never shared with you, unavailable to you (GDPR only covers what they have collected, not what they have extrapolated from or correlated against), and incredibly detailed to the point that it can take as little as 3 purchases at a store using your loyalty card to create a unique buying habit that uniquely identifies you.
> 
> - DevinT


This is explained as what has happened when you woke up that morning thinking of a blah blah blah. The what doesn't matter, but the thing you'll see, even if you don't know why is almost every page you open online there will be at least one blah blah blah trying to get you to buy it.

How they knew what you were "thinking" doesn't matter, it's still invasion of your YOU. Also it's perhaps the creepiest thing on the planet.

Devins next phrase couldn't be more true. No free lunch online.

"REMEMBER, if it is cheap and easy and almost sounds too good to be true, YOU are the product."


----------



## HokieKen

Data mining and trade is here to stay. We can do our best to be vigilant with our personal info and the government can do its best to regulate it. But it's not going anywhere. Ever. I can remember mynparents getting aggravated about sales calls during dinner when I was a kid. 40 years ago. And I still get the occasional call about my vehicle's warranty. We can't stop friggin phone calls when nobody even makes phone calls anymore. We all have to live with it or go off grid completely. And if you're online reading this comment, it's too late for you to go off grid anyway. And I'll play devil's advocate even…. We hear about all the bad stuff and how our information is being collected and processed in some evil underground layer. And that's certainly the downside and there will always be someone exploiting technology. BUT, the ability we have as a society to collect and process data today is quite possibly the biggest evolutionary step we have ever experienced. It is already leading to leaps forward in medical sciences and transportation and safety. It holds the key for reliable sustainable energy solutions. So don't poo-poo on data collection in all circumstances. But be wary of the boogyman too…


----------



## EricFai

Well put Kenny. Everything is linked one way or another. I can look something up, and the next day I get ads in my email about the same product. Or something similar.

The thing I don't like is the chance that info will fall into the wrong hands. Does that mean I am going to get off the internet, no. We have come a long ways in technology. Going as far as AI, who will be the Terminator. Arnold has retired. The same thing was said about Star Trek.

Enough ramblings.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well I've tried selling all of you guys' info from my customer database and nobody would give me anything for it.


----------



## EricFai

Must be your not selling to the right people.


----------



## DevinT

Kelley, LoL!!


----------



## Keebler1

Dave ill buy your customer database but you have to gaurantee 15 sales or double my money back


----------



## DevinT

Dave, it's a trap! We don't know how much a single sale runs from Keebs (let alone 15).


----------



## pottz

> Data mining and trade is here to stay. We can do our best to be vigilant with our personal info and the government can do its best to regulate it. But it's not going anywhere. Ever. I can remember mynparents getting aggravated about sales calls during dinner when I was a kid. 40 years ago. And I still get the occasional call about my vehicle's warranty. We can't stop friggin phone calls when nobody even makes phone calls anymore. We all have to live with it or go off grid completely. And if you're online reading this comment, it's too late for you to go off grid anyway. And I'll play devil's advocate even…. We hear about all the bad stuff and how our information is being collected and processed in some evil underground layer. And that's certainly the downside and there will always be someone exploiting technology. BUT, the ability we have as a society to collect and process data today is quite possibly the biggest evolutionary step we have ever experienced. It is already leading to leaps forward in medical sciences and transportation and safety. It holds the key for reliable sustainable energy solutions. So don't poo-poo on data collection in all circumstances. But be wary of the boogyman too…
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 thank you kenny for a dose of reality ! LIVE WITH IT !!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

I almost never get targeted ads since I switched back to Firefox, unless they are email from vendors for which I have signed up to get them. It definitely does a better job of blocking those things from what I have seen. It also has a feature called Relay that allows you to "register" with a temporary email address that they will forward to what ever email you want in case you have to verify it but if that address starts getting spam, you can just delete it and they stop. When a website requests an email address, a Relay icon shows up in the text box and allows you to insert one of your previously created addresses or creates a new one for you. Pretty handy. Of all of the browsers, FF seems to never have performance issues either. Some of that may be just the built in ad blocking but, it just seems to work better for me than the others.


----------



## pottz

yeah firefox is the best.our IT guys all use it.


----------



## DevinT

Apple added a feature to iOS called "Hide My E-Mail" that works very similarly and as you are browsing via built-in browser it pops up the option whenever you fill out a form that wants an e-mail


----------



## therealSteveN

Some don't see it, but my online experience is sooo much better since I got a real VPN. Yes I pay for it, though not so much. My internet speed is better, and spam is gone, unless it comes through my email, and that is alot to do with your email carrier. Remember Goofle is a disease, and your life will improve with NOT using their products. Sure everything is easier, but that is a 100% for sure YOU ARE THE PRODUCT service.

The biggest thing with a VPN is the anonymity it provides. I'm not doing anything wrong, as evidently a lot of users/spammers are. BUT the bad guys don't know who I am, just a blur going by on the innernet airwaves.


----------



## EarlS

So I have to wait until Monday <harumpfhh>

I woke up at 4:00 AM this morning, excited like a little kid at Christmas and hurried out to the shop to keep working on all of the reorganization and such so there is room for the lathe bench. It feels like I'm trying to 10 lbs of sawdust in a 5 lb bucket. I hate to say it, but the lathe just might have to be stored in the regular garage. I'd rather not put the Nova drill press or the Harvey bandsaw in a non-climate controlled garage. At least I know the lathe can handle it, after all it is as old as I am and has lived in a non-climate controlled garage for a lot of that time.

Dave - I'll PM you later this summer about tools, once I can actually use the lathe without damaging something (me, the wood, the lathe, or the tools).


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had always heard that your cell phone listens to everything you say. Me and the Wife tried an experiment. I sat my cell phone down and we began talking to it. I said "Honey, I need a man purse, I have to carry keys, wallet, cigarettes, lighter, knife and a mask in my pants pockets". Then we kept talking about what I wanted. Sure enough, my next trip to facebook, I got ads for a very nice man purse, leather, manly looking with a leather strap. Coincidence? Note: I didn't buy one. ))


----------



## EricFai

My better half says the same thing, cell phone listening to everything you say.


----------



## DevinT

The reason for my latant ramp up in evangelism in security is based on having similar experiences to the above as well.

I have been running experiments.

Steven is right. Using a VPN changed *everything*. Except in my case, what I did was figure out how to run my own VPN. It took me a week, but I took some off the shelf hardware and installed BSD on it and configured everything myself. It will of course be true that the VPN provider can see everything you do, but two points: (1) if the VPN provider is someone you trust with a GOOD policy and track record, it will be better than no VPN, and (2) if YOU (myself in this case) are the VPN provider then no one else can see your traffic but you.

You are also correct that Google is a disease. I am also my own mail provider (which allows me to laugh historically when I get e-mails telling me my inbox is almost full).

I recently was recommended by colleagues to register domains for my child so they can I can provision their own mail on their own domain for segregated mail and online identity when they come of age and to also "domain squat" a few .coms before he comes of age and someone else does it before they want them. I thought that was devilishly *brilliant* and did it right away once it was suggested. That way if they screw up their digital lives, again 2 points: (1) they don't screw up your life and (2) you can help repair it.


----------



## RyanGi

> I hate to say it, but the lathe just might have to be stored in the regular garage. At least I know the lathe can handle it.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl just put a good cover over it and keep the ways well waxed and it'll do fine. I keep my little metal lathe and mill covered for just such reasons and they do fine. The bigger thing is the inconvenience of having it in another room maybe, but I bet you can work it out.


----------



## DevinT

Here is the scary part.

A VPN made my Internet faster. That should not have been the case because my VPN is to myself. Say what?

Yes, I set up a VPN next to my tablet. We ran a test. It should not have had any effect whatsoever but because it did, it has some very interesting implications that I am still sharing with my colleagues to try and fully understand.

On WiFi, direct to a WiFi router, directly connected to the Internet, using a filtering DNS service to stop ads and trackers, doing simple things like make Google searches and browse products online, the web would blink out and was unreliable (a well understood phenomenon that is when trackers are blocked the transparent redirects that happen in-between clicking a link and visiting the target cannot happen and the browser says you are not connected to the Internet; hitting refresh is enough to get the real page to load). It is frustrating.

OK, so then we activate the VPN which goes out the same WiFi, into the same WAP, out to the same Internet provider, but then does an about-face and comes right back in from my ISP to my VPN where it is decrypted and sent back out a different wire to the same ISP.

Didn't get all that?

The WiFi and the VPN use the same ISP out of the same house. Plain and simple. Activating the VPN *only* encrypts traffic passing over the WiFi to the ISP border gateway where BGP makes it do a 180 to come back for decryption before then potentially returning unencrypted to the same border gateway.

So what happened while on this very limited VPN?

All strange behavior ceased. *ALL* strange behavior. The VPN used the same exact filtering DNS service with the same settings *too*!!!

What does this mean? I don't know, but it is proof that I cannot trust even my own WiFi. Hmmmm. Why could that be?

So we start looking into it and, …

Drumroll please.

It's a Google router. So, BEWARE, Google is a disease. Their router hardware - which I will continue to use but with VPN because honestly it is good hardware - is watching what you do and injecting redirects into your traffic and they are to Google analytics. I have the DNS logs to prove it.

Of course Cisco sells equipment for making a VPN out of your own home but they require a recurring subscription to maintain access to your own VPN on your own hardware. It will also utilize some components that make it traceable if you do not trust your ISP. Just know that setting up a VPN on an Apple device there are three options: IPSec (this is the Cisco option), IKEv2, and L2TP.

While there are free products like pfSense and OPNsense that may be able to setup a VPN on your own hardware, they don't work with Apple iOS 13+ (where iOS 15 is the latest right now), or are limited in scope to where they can be accessed from due to growing-pains as the Internet at-large migrated to IPv6 (as mobile carriers force the hand of ISPs to start supporting Internet-2 backbone for direct IPv6 access).

Took me a week but wasn't hard to learn how to setup a VPN that actually works everywhere from any device over any network on my own hardware using my own ISP to hide from my own Google equipment.

Welcome to the future. Where even our own routers are legitimately spying on us despite having opted out of everything that can be turned off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I come here to put my nerd job away and hang with the cool kids but now you're all the IT nerds as well. Can't get away from it.

Obviously most won't get a VPN or build there own (super nerd). So here's what I recommend for all you non nerd people out there.

Buy Apple and don't use a mainstream web browser if you want to be a little more private. Apple does actually take privacy into consideration far more than everyone else. That's for the non tech nerds out there.

MONDAY IS REVEALS!! No nerd talk Monday or you'll be banded from swaps!


----------



## DevinT

Right! I am here for the kickass swap.

Thanks for the reminder on reveal day. Whatever happened to Woodmaster's *R*? I feel for Woodmaster - is there anything we can collectively do to rectify it like send him something of ours? I just don't feel right that one of the participants is left out of reveal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Did I miss something? Did he not get a package?


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster got his package. Mustve missed putting his r down


----------



## DevinT

Oh, *PHEW*! I was scared there for a moment.


----------



## pottz

> My better half says the same thing, cell phone listening to everything you say.
> 
> - Eric


yeah ive had the same experiences,kinda creepy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that was a decent morning. Got our morning walkies for the first time in a while, then filled up the garbage can with chamisa I dug out of the yard last week, poured some epoxy, then hit the dollar store for three big grocery bags of soap, shampoo, toothpaste, toothbrushes, deodorant, combs, baby wipes, and snacks, then took it all (plus a bag of clothes my sweetie decided to donate) up to Glorieta Adventure Camp and handed it all off to the Starvation Army and Red Cross staffers who are running the "fire camp" there.

If any of y'all want to donate, there's a list of charities vetted by New Mexico Highlands University (located in Las Vegas, NM) or you can give via All Together NM which goes to everyone needing help, not just those from the Hermit's Peak Fire.


----------



## pottz

> I come here to put my nerd job away and hang with the cool kids but now you're all the IT nerds as well. Can't get away from it.
> 
> Obviously most won't get a VPN or build there own (super nerd). So here's what I recommend for all you non nerd people out there.
> 
> Buy Apple and don't use a mainstream web browser if you want to be a little more private. Apple does actually take privacy into consideration far more than everyone else. That's for the non tech nerds out there.
> 
> MONDAY IS REVEALS!! No nerd talk Monday or you'll be banded from swaps!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i agree no IT talk,it's like the nerds that take care of our company,i ask a simple question and it's a half hour later of stuff i have no idea what there talking about. no apple for me though i wont spend a dime on anything they make.had an apple i phone,company phone,big POS so i got my boss to get me an android phone which works great.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Here is the scary part.
> 
> A VPN made my Internet faster. That should not have been the case because my VPN is to myself. Say what?
> 
> Yes, I set up a VPN next to my tablet. We ran a test. It should not have had any effect whatsoever but because it did, it has some very interesting implications that I am still sharing with my colleagues to try and fully understand.
> 
> - DevinT


In my case all I can assume is my own provider no longer has sole license to see everything I do. Cause they often, or maybe always can't see me.

Even though they say they don't, I believe ALL providers meter your use, and put brakes on you if you exceed some daily portion of the total output they put out.

This is readily apparent as I no longer have the instant brakes that I used to see on Nights, and Weekends. I'm now pretty steady all the time. In the past once everyone was home from work I was down to a crawl. Weekends you just felt lucky just to be able to check email, forget surfing. Middle of the night on a Wednesday you thought you just opened a T line.

Oooops, that is the end of my nerd talking/typing

Was just wasting time before the reveals, can't wait.


----------



## bndawgs

I think someone should reveal and break up all this IT talk. Lol

I think my neighbor built something similar with a raspberry pi that blocks any outgoing tracking info on his network. So Microsoft can't collect anything from his usage


----------



## EricFai

Yard work this morning, mowing, trimming, leaf blower to clear walkways, drive, and ran the blower in the shop.

Waiting for the BBQ place to finish another batch of chicken. Place an order of that and some pulled pork. Maybe some shop time later.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm going to start billing you all the contract rate I bill the state of AZ if we keep this IT stuff up. I feel like I'm at work!!

Pottz, the apple stuff can be difficult for some folks, it's ok, you roll with your android buddy.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol apple is usually for people who need someone to take care of them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's what I always thought Steve but then pottz comes along.

All kidding aside, if you have kids, with all the sharing and the whole ecosystem with TV, music, etc. it's an awesome setup imo. We all enjoy it.


----------



## HokieKen

It's raining all day today so no yard work. The wife has me thinning the patio herd instead :-(









There is a lot there that's too dry to be great for turning. And I have another pile about the same size of fresh cut stuff so I guess it's time to let some go…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

At least your clothes will be clean Kenny.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Going to slice any of that into boards, Kenny? Probably something worth the effort in there.


----------



## pottz

> I'm going to start billing you all the contract rate I bill the state of AZ if we keep this IT stuff up. I feel like I'm at work!!
> 
> Pottz, the apple stuff can be difficult for some folks, it's ok, you roll with your android buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


the phone was so bad i couldn't even make calls some days,and that was outside in the parking lot.dropped calls all the time.my salesman decided to stay with apple and got the newest greatest 13.he cusses about it everyday.


----------



## pottz

> That's what I always thought Steve but then pottz comes along.
> 
> All kidding aside, if you have kids, with all the sharing and the whole ecosystem with TV, music, etc. it's an awesome setup imo. We all enjoy it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


thats why my salesman stayed with apple.


----------



## pottz

> It's raining all day today so no yard work. The wife has me thinning the patio herd instead :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot there that's too dry to be great for turning. And I have another pile about the same size of fresh cut stuff so I guess it's time to let some go…
> 
> - HokieKen


hell almost everything ive turned has been hard and dry.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like one of my piles, Kenny. I have put myself on a collecting moratorium until I work my piles down.

When it comes to turning, sometimes the worst looking blanks turn out the coolest results. I just fill the cracks with resin, brass/resin or turquoise and other stone and turn trash into cool. Plus, it can get boring if there isn't a risk of it exploding when you are almost done.


----------



## therealSteveN

> It's raining all day today so no yard work. The wife has me thinning the patio herd instead :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


You are getting the wet we had all day yesterday, it was pretty sucky.


----------



## Lazyman

I will take the rain over the muggy heat here today. It was nasty out there today.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got my table top glued together today and stated sanding since it was a nice outside. Opened the garage doors so most of the dust goes out with the breeze. I found awesome flame figure on one end.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking fantastic man!


----------



## RyanGi

Really nice!


----------



## pottz

yeah thats gonna pop when the finish hits it.


----------



## EricFai

Great looking slabs there Woodmaster.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rain all day here also. I can almost hear the grass growing.


----------



## duckmilk

That table top is going to look awesome WM!



> I will take the rain over the muggy heat here today. It was nasty out there today.
> 
> - Lazyman


I agree. The rain brings the fire ant's eggs up to the top which makes them easier to kill.

Had a split pvc upright for a pasture faucet, so decided to dig it up to repair it below ground to get under the split. What?? The knuckle heads that installed the water line poured cement about 4" below ground! Who in their right mind would do that! I was able to cut the pipe a couple inches below ground and splice another upright in. When I turn on the water tomorrow, I'll find out whether I got below the split. If not, it will take a major dig to repair it, GRRR!


----------



## EricFai

I'll have to keep that in mind about the fire ants.


----------



## pottz

> I ll have to keep that in mind about the fire ants.
> 
> - Eric


we dont worry about fire ants here,we worry about* FIRES !!!!*


----------



## EricFai

I usually have a few mounds in the yard. Buggers to get rid of.

Occasionally we have fires around here, further up in the mountains.


----------



## HokieKen

I carved me out a Walnut blank and kinda got sidetracked…









Been a long time since I turned a big bowl. I forgot what a mess it is!


----------



## Lazyman

Do you have a lot of fire ants, Duck? When I first moved into my house we always had a bunch even on are small city lot until I treated with beneficial nematodes. I get an occasional mound from time to time but I just stomp any new mounds as soon as I see them and they don't survive long enough to rebuild. It might be kind of expensive to treat a large pasture with nematodes but you could try it in a a couple thousand square feet to see if it works as well for you as it did for my small city lot. I have also treated mounds with an orange oil drench (2-4 tablespoons per gallon of water, IIRC) and it kills them very well. I was always leery about using the non-organic pesticides around my kids and dog so I always used organic treatments for my yard.


----------



## Lazyman

You are getting nice long ribbons, Kenny, which usually seems a little less messy to me.


----------



## duckmilk

> I usually have a few mounds in the yard. Buggers to get rid of.
> 
> Occasionally we have fires around here, further up in the mountains.
> 
> - Eric


 A friend taught me that Eric. During a rain, the ants bring the eggs up to the top, knock the top off and expose the eggs then sprinkle the powder all over the eggs. The ants carry the eggs back in the mound and expose more ants to it.


----------



## EricFai

That's a good start Kenny, a little more than side tracked.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I was done outside for the day anyway ;-) Sometimes I just get an urge to put something on the lathe. Of all the things I enjoy in the shop, I think woodturning is the most relaxing. So even though I don't need a bowl at all, I thought of someone to give one to and got an urge so away I go!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well I was done outside for the day anyway ;-) Sometimes I just get an urge to put something on the lathe. Of all the things I enjoy in the shop, I think woodturning is the most relaxing. So even though I don't need a bowl at all, I thought of someone to give one to and got an urge so away I go!
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm the same way, sometimes I just want to turn something. But by the time I carry out the lathe, run the cord, carry out the tools, prep a blank and think about returning everything when I'm done I sort of lose interest. Plus weather is very much a variable. I do love to turn but many times it's a have to case.


----------



## RyanGi

I'm exactly the same way Jeff, have been all my life. For me, I chalk it up to being a bit lazy. I don't like it when the mundane takes up the time I was supposed to be enjoying the work!

That's why I go so far out of my way to simplify my tool setups and make them easy to use. I have a small shop, so a lot of things have to be on wheels, but I set up power and DC connections to make it as close to plug-n-play as I can. I know that if I have to do a bunch of set up and tear down I'm less likely to use a tool or work on a project. I'm all about simple, even if that means a complex system in the background to make it simple!!

Someday, when I have a real shop, I'll have all my tools stationary and direct plumbed. With room in between them to move around. It'll be nothing more than turning a switch on/turn a switch off. And it'll be glorious! Then I'll really have no excuses!!…


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff can you put the lathe in a corner on a stand with wheels?


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be tempted to build it a little house outside Jeff. Then just leave it there. As long as it's protected from rain and snow, I think it would be fine.


----------



## HokieKen

There wasn't a single snake in that whole pile of wood. I was shocked.


----------



## RichT

> There wasn't a single snake in that whole pile of wood. I was shocked.
> 
> - HokieKen


No dinner tonight I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

It's mother's day SteveN. We save the snake for Christmas.


----------



## DevinT

Finishing taking the glamour shots of my received item. Now I have to write words.


----------



## pottz

> It's mother's day SteveN. We save the snake for Christmas.
> 
> - HokieKen


why you callin rich steven ?


----------



## HokieKen

Keepin' them on their toes Pottz.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe you could build a little lean to off side of workshop Jeff ? :<)))))))))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff can you put the lathe in a corner on a stand with wheels?
> 
> - Keebler1





> I'd be tempted to build it a little house outside Jeff. Then just leave it there. As long as it's protected from rain and snow, I think it would be fine.
> 
> - HokieKen





> maybe you could build a little lean to off side of workshop Jeff ? :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It's a question of mess more then size. I have a place to put it but the mess all over my small shop (remember my small shop Ken) is just too much. Plus outdoors in the winter cold would still be rough on me. I do have one option. On the other side of my basement is an old coal storage room. I have often thought of converting it because it's separate, fairly sealed, nothing in it and already a mess from years of coal dust. A little bit of wiring with two LED lights and a fan going out the coal chute door would work nicely. I just have to find the time to do it, or get the motivation. )


----------



## RyanGi

That sounds like an awesome idea Jeff! And if you rigged up the fan at the coal chute door so you could swing it out of the way, maybe you could just use a leaf blower and blow all the ships out that way too??


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff you could always hang curtains around the lathe like they use in hospitals. That way when you are turning you can close them and when you need the space for other stuff you need to do


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe you can get Kenny to help you convert coal room into lathe room :<)))))


----------



## Keebler1

I like that idea put Kenny to work


----------



## therealSteveN

double tap.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Keepin' them on their toes Pottz.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ya mean shaking their heads, wondering if Kenny's cheese done slid off his cracker. 



> I like that idea put Kenny to work
> 
> - Keebler1


It may help with his failing memory… Busy hands = active minds, or so I've heard.


----------



## pottz

> Keepin' them on their toes Pottz.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Ya mean shaking their heads, wondering if Kenny s cheese done slid off his cracker.
> 
> I like that idea put Kenny to work
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> It may help with his failing memory… Busy hands = active minds, or so I ve heard.
> 
> - therealSteveN


maybe he had to much mothers day celebrating ?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> maybe you can get Kenny to help you convert coal room into lathe room :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I think that's the best idea. But Ken helped me cut up some wood before covid hit so I owe him some help now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. So reveal tomorrow, you say?


----------



## EricFai

That's what they are saying. I'll have to make some time during the day, or it may need to wait until evening.


----------



## pottz

> That s what they are saying. I ll have to make some time during the day, or it may need to wait until evening.
> 
> - Eric


mines gonna be in the evening at best ! hey i gotta pretend to work,geez !


----------



## bndawgs

You guys should just post now while you are online


----------



## EricFai

We can in 2-1/2 hours, it will be Monday.


----------



## pottz

> You guys should just post now while you are online
> 
> - Steve


rules ! gotta follow rules or risk a firey hell !!!!!


----------



## pottz

im not takin a chance,hell i live with getting locked out of this forum everyday.last thing i need is keebs kicking my ass too ;-))


----------



## bndawgs

You could just have Devin write a program to change the timestamp on the forum


----------



## pottz

> You could just have Devin write a program to change the timestamp on the forum
> 
> - Steve


oh hell she can probably have cricket fired and make me the moderator. oh man talk about a run away train-lol. be a lot of fun though !


----------



## DevinT

Good God. This Mother's Day was filled with back breaking labor as I lugged a 300 lb media console up a flight of stairs, assembled it, mounted the TV on the wall, and tie wrapped all the cables.

My reveal will be later in the day tomorrow.

I hurt.

I wish I had a day off.


----------



## bndawgs

Happy mothers day Devin.

I spent this morning picking up furniture(we didn't need) and hauling it home and carrying it all upstairs. I'm getting too old to be pretending I'm a furniture mover.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks Steve. Also, glad to know I wasn't alone in my similar post-workout assessment.


----------



## Keebler1

Woohoo first reveal. Eric sent me a wonderful set of tools. He sent a bevel gauge, an awl, a marking knife, and a 90 degree not sure the correct term think its a square but not sure. All packaged in a wonderful hand made box with handcut dovetails and wood hinges. There is some purpleheart and walnut and I belive cherry and maple but dont quite remember all the wood types. Thanks Eric they are great and I like the wood hinges I havent ever thought about making a set myself.


----------



## adot45

Wow, that is some awesome stuff!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nice products, Earl! I love the PH in the awl handle.


----------



## EricFai

Your welcome Keebler, happy to hear you approve. And thanks for the wonderful comments.


----------



## Woodmaster1

My swap items are awesome! Thanks Ryan. I got a very nice set of four tools (screwdriver, 2 marking knives and a unique glue scraper.


----------



## EricFai

I received a wonderful package from Earl. 









A Multi Bit Screwdriver, that has a ratchet mechanism, the handle was made from Walnut and no lathe. Great job Earl. 









Also I in the package was a beautiful Marking Set, made from Osage Orange, those work great, yes I have been using them already. And a great balanced Hammer, that looks like dice, another one that works great. I think it was Osage Orange, Walnut and Paduke.


















Then a Set Up Gauge, which is a great addition to the shop. I think that one was made of Saple. And a Drill Index Holder, which opens on the ends, Maple and Walnut.


















Thanks Earl, you did a wonderful job on the Craftsmanship, and I have already been using some of the items.

It also worked out great for me being Earl's receipant, and for him also because in the box was his Leg Vise he had to replace. A win win situation for both of us.


----------



## bndawgs

Eric setting the bar high right off the bat. That's a sweet package there.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Unique glue scraper from Ryan.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Steve, and I had fun making the set.


----------



## EarlS

Pottz sent me a few goodies early on (he's one of those overachievers) so I've had time to use them while I'm working on shop improvements. Pictures are a bit grey so they don't do the wood colors justice.










The 6-in-1 screwdriver is Cocobolo. Nice fat handle which fits my hand and fells good to hold.










The second item is an awl with a Kingwood handle. It also fits my hand well. I haven't stabbed myself with it yet.










Goodie #3 is a combo pen/pencil made from Ziricote. It currently resides in the pencil pouch of my apron and is constantly in use.










Lastly, but not least, a mini screwdriver on a key chain made from Buckeye burl. I haven't seen or used Buckeye burl before. I didn't read the directions so it took me a bit to figure out how to get it to work. Then I read Pottz note.










I vote for letting Pottz continue to participate in swaps ;+)

Thanks for all of the great items.


----------



## adot45

What a bunch of handsome hand made items. Great stuff!


----------



## EricFai

Well done Ryan. That glue scraper is very unique, it looks like it would be used to create a nice filled.

Well done Pottz, some very nice turnings, the pummel is a very nice addition to that Awl.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nothing like reveal day! What beautiful stuff Keebler, That sliding bevel really catches my eye. Eric, your now a member of the "dice mallet" club! Guaranteed to be collectors items. Well done everyone!


----------



## EarlS

Nice bevel gauge and try square Eric. Wooden hinges and a storage box as well. Very nice.

Ryan's glue scraper has me intrigued. I need some demo pictures.

Since everyone is still sleeping and I can't go out to the shop and make a racket, I put my project up. It is tagged "Screwdriver/marking tool 2022". I assume that is the correct tag for the swap projects.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work so far fellas! I have a thing for marking knives and I really like the shape of the spear-point ones Eric and Ryan made. Earl's still rolling the dice mallets  That drill index is new and gorgeous! And a dang fine screwdriver for a latheless (sorta) fellow. Pottz, those are some spectacular woods and some primo turning. The finish looks darned perfect on every piece. I especially like the Buckeye burl. Not sure I've seen it before. I'd welcome you and Earl's feedback on the miniature screwdriver too. I've eyeballed that kit for gifts several times but never actually pulled the trigger yet. I'm always afraid of molded miniature driver bits like that because if they're a little sloppy, they can damage a screw head in a heartbeat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My turn. My set came from RyanGi and what a set it is. Much of it has a wonderful story behind it but I'll let Ryan tell it when he posts as a project. First is the box. I have been calling it a "jewelry box" because it really holds some jewels and is beautiful. Ryan even personalized it with my initials.


















The box is claro walnut and double layered. When you open the top layer there is marking tools. Each in it's own space and held in place with magnets.


















Next open the lower layer and there is a wonderful set of screwdrivers. I love the story about where he got the shafts. They are from a company his Grandfather started in 1956! I feel honored just to have this set!


















Thanks RyanGi, I love this set and it will get a LOT of use.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, super start this morning!

That's a nice complete package with storage Eric. Tools look super clean, very nice.

I like the spear point on the marking knife Ryan and the red end for the bit holder on the screwdriver. Good stuff.

Earl a fantastic package as usual. That dice mallet doesn't have the million different woods but still looks great and probably won't break.  that setup gauge is super useful. I use mine pretty often.

Well done pottz, great wood choices! I wonder if that screw driver key chain is good for much other than glasses? Definitely would like to know more.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Ryan! You went all out on that. Great wood choice on the box! Very nice set a screwdrivers too. Well done. Above and beyond my friend.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow, guys. Man am I glad glad I didn't embarrass myself by joining this one. No way I would have had the time, much less the the inspiration to work up to this level. Looks like you all did more than one swap's worth on this one.


----------



## adot45

Well, that outfit is just awesome, great job RyanGi. Beautiful.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay now I'm confused. Who is the Ryan that sent to Woodmaster1 if RyanGI sent to Jeff?

RyanGI, wow man! Is that a fixed increment compass next to the steel scale? Again, spear-point marking knife - thumbs up  I really like how you carried the wood down closer to the tip too. Very unique and very cool. And excellent work on the screwdriver handles. They look like comfortable shapes and they match perfectly. I'll look forward to reading more about the tools and your grandfather's screwdrivers in your project post!


----------



## DavePolaschek

So that's where those wooden hinges ended up, Eric! Nice work on the box and the tools. Keebs did good picking you to send him goodies!

Nice work, SteveN! George got good goodies, too!

Nice package, Earl! Plus another dice mallet! Eric's a lucky guy!

Pottz came through with a set of winners for Earl, too. I guess we'll have to let Pottz keep participating. ;-)

And oh my gosh, an impressive set for Jeff from Ryan. That's a beautiful box, and filled with lots of good stuff.

I got a box with much wrapping from our mad scientist.










The ReadMe gave me three choices for how to open things. I chose to open the smallest package first, since I was pretty sure I had seen it already on Twitter, and still didn't know what the heck it might be. Opening it made a heckuva racket, since blue tape on bubble wrap is almost impossible to peel quietly.










Yep. Nope. Still clueless. And my sweetie was napping down the hall, so I had to wait a bit before I continued, because I didn't want to wake her up.

Then there was the package with many warnings.





































So I carefully unwrapped it after my sweetie got up from her nap, and managed to avoid a trip to the E.R.

I didn't take a picture of the two pieces separately, since they snapped together magically with magnets (how do they work?!) and all was revealed. Which was good, because the printed links for the videos on YouTube didn't seem happy. Part of it was Apple's text recognizer recognizing a lower-case l as a 1 (or vice-versa) because courier often doesnt have unique glyphs for those two characters, and part of it was me being too lazy to type in a bunch of characters.

In any case, assembled, it made a marking knife with a safety mechanism.



















Useful! And the scales on the marking knife seem to be stabilized maple with some blue coloring that I sent Devin in the past. Neat!

Also nice is that this is a "tweener" marking knife, between the sizes of the two I routinely make using blanks from Ron Hock.

*Thanks, Devin!* It's much appreciated, and will get space with my other marking tools on the front of my boring tools till, as soon as I figure out the best way to hold it there.


----------



## Woodmaster1

My mistake I got my stuff from therealSteveN. Had a senior moment. Most of you understand that affliction. I sent to RyanGI he gave more than he received.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok. ok nice stuff but JeffsWildwood provided a case of goodness and a couple of pieces on the side.










Yes. I receive a walnut presentation case - presenting 6 Grace shaft hand screwdrivers with very comfortable walnut handles finished in poly/danish oil. (Did ya notice the red felt liner to keep them warm and cozy on those cold winter nights?)










3 flat tip and three Phillips.










As Bonus Items Jeff included both a straight point awl AND… a birdcage awl too.










Of course - first use photos. AND my first use was prying open a can of Johnson's Paste wax.n (Hey - that's a valid use for a screwdriver!!)










Then I reached for a Phillips to fix a kitchen drawer slide.










This was a great package and will be well used in the shop and around the house. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Lazyman

While I would have been happy with any of them, as I look back through the reveals so far, I am really lusting after the square that Eric sent you Keebs. I've always wanted to make one just like that but worry about being able to make the square actually square.


----------



## HokieKen

Great package Jeff! Fantastic work on the box and handles. And it looks like you got the birdcage awl pretty nicely ground 

DaveP/Devin, need more information. What is that thing on the side of the marking knife and how does it work?


----------



## pottz

> Woohoo first reveal. Eric sent me a wonderful set of tools. He sent a bevel gauge, an awl, a marking knife, and a 90 degree not sure the correct term think its a square but not sure. All packaged in a wonderful hand made box with handcut dovetails and wood hinges. There is some purpleheart and walnut and I belive cherry and maple but dont quite remember all the wood types. Thanks Eric they are great and I like the wood hinges I havent ever thought about making a set myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


wow over the top !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent Jeff, very well done.

We need a link to the YouTube Devin. Looks interesting.


----------



## pottz

> Nice work so far fellas! I have a thing for marking knives and I really like the shape of the spear-point ones Eric and Ryan made. Earl s still rolling the dice mallets  That drill index is new and gorgeous! And a dang fine screwdriver for a latheless (sorta) fellow. Pottz, those are some spectacular woods and some primo turning. The finish looks darned perfect on every piece. I especially like the Buckeye burl. Not sure I ve seen it before. I d welcome you and Earl s feedback on the miniature screwdriver too. I ve eyeballed that kit for gifts several times but never actually pulled the trigger yet. I m always afraid of molded miniature driver bits like that because if they re a little sloppy, they can damage a screw head in a heartbeat.
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks kenny.i didn't really get tp play with it much myself,i thought it was a cool mini tool.earl will be better able to report if it's useful or just a novelty.


----------



## pottz

wow this is some of the nicest stuff ive ever seen in a sawp before,all way over the top.looks like i gotta step it up a few levels ! i wont be able to post mine until later this afternoon.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Great package Jeff! Fantastic work on the box and handles. And it looks like you got the birdcage awl pretty nicely ground
> 
> DaveP/Devin, need more information. What is that thing on the side of the marking knife and how does it work?
> 
> - HokieKen


Would love to see an action shot…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, great prezzies for Bill! Well done, buddy!

Due to popular demand, here are two simulated action shots. First, with the guard in place, the knife is (relatively) safe.










Second, moving the guard with your finger, the knife becomes much more stabby.










I hope that explains it enough to satisfy your curiosity until Devin can post videos.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, so it's just a blade guard. I thought it looked like some sort of fence or guide for some specialized use.


----------



## Bluenote38

Understand now - love that bright mirror shine on it


----------



## Woodmaster1

> My swap items are awesome! Thanks Ryan. I got a very nice set of four tools (screwdriver, 2 marking knives and a unique glue scraper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


[/QUOTE]
Correction TherealSteveN sent me my goodies. Senior moment happened when I posted.


----------



## RyanGi

I received my swap items from George (woodmaster1). He sent a nicely turned fat handle multi-screwdriver made from grandiollo, which is a variety I've never heard of (so that's really cool!). Super straight grain and beautiful coloration. Fits great in my hand. He sent it along in a handmade box of walnut and curley maple. The grain on the lid is amazing. The pics don't do it justice! The hinges are installed in an ingenious manner that'll I'll let George explain, since I've no good idea how he did it! But, I'll be using the technique once he explains it… It's also got some of the tightest splines I've ever seen. Solid craftsmanship right there. I use a lot of small boxes for shop storage and it's always great to use handmade ones. George's box gets a special place in the shop…as my band aide supply! Since I'm pretty klutzy, I'll be reminded of his workmanship often! Thank George, nice work!














































Thanks George! Great intro to my first swap!!


----------



## DevinT

Here are the links I sent DaveP, which I just changed from unlisted to public so they will appear on my YouTube Channel.

Assembly: https://youtube.com/shorts/f688zs4cpDo?feature=share

Sharp: 




Using: 




It's not just a blade guard. If, after you press the lever to lift the guard, you first place the tip and THEN close the tip by leaning your finger forward and lifting the back of the blade with your pinky, the blade guard acts as a stabilizer which in-turn allows you to really drive the point in.

Of course, if you attempt to use the blade guard against something like a Starrett combination square, you will quickly find that the safety cover/stabilizer gets in the way, so you can remove it for full access to the blade (allowing you to mark against something taller or has protuberances that get in the way).

I have about 10 hours of video to compile into a "how it was made" but the above videos should suffice to demonstrate operation.

Need to edit my photos before post on my own swap. Loved it, and can't wait to share.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, such nice stuff! It seems everyone brought their "A" game on this swap. Bill, I'm glad you liked the set. I hope it lasts many years!


----------



## DevinT

Dave didn't notice that I shipped his swap item in the box he used to ship me a scraper holder. ^_^

He also didn't notice that the smaller piece used stabilized Ash as a core - which Dave sent me in the last swap. Basically the whole thing was made from Dave's scraps he sent me over time, plus a bunch of metal bits.


----------



## DevinT

Bill sent me three tools I really needed, in a custom made hinged box with a polished stone handle. Must have seen that I like putting stone accents on hand planes. Nice touch. Also likely knows I love mechanisms so went the extra mile with a ratcheting multi-bit screwdriver. Wunderbar. Not to mention the Gaboon Ebony, oh wow. Love it.































































































































I have never owned an awl before and didn't know how much I needed one until yesterday when I put together a new media console for the living room. Used the awl to mark the position of screw holes, pulled out the shelf and laid on the bench, piloted the screw holes marked by the awl, and then installed the shelves. Soooooooo much easier with the awl. Love it! Saved me from throwing out my back.

The marking knife has a Pfeil blade. That's fantastic! It looks to still have its factory grind marks, but it was still plenty sharp. I do have a fondness for the sculpted blade (over the straightness of the Markov spear that I designed).

All-in-all, a wonderful haul. I have also used the screwdriver and absolutely adore it. It fits so wonderfully in the hand.

Thanks Bill!


----------



## DavePolaschek

George, very neat trick on the hinges! And a pretty screwdriver to boot! Well done! Lucky Ryan!

Devin, I noticed the box, but couldn't verify, as when I tried to get to the previous label, the box tore (it was about 1/8 too big to easily fit in our mailbox, so it was kinda jammed in there - I don't think it will get another use, except perhaps as packing material). So I stayed mum about it.

Similarly, I was pretty sure the core of the *more than just a blade guard* was stabilized wood, but I couldn't easily be sure. Pretty cool you reusing so much, though!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ooh! Good job, Bill! Nice work with the stone, and some quality tools, too.


----------



## Bluenote38

Devin T - I may steal some of your photos. They look way better than the ones I took. Glad everything is useful.


----------



## Keebler1

Everything looks great. Nothing to be disappointed about yet….just wait till Pottz reveals. Dave you got lucky I was gonna pick Devin to ship to me but she wanted to use the wood you gave her and we thought it would be neat for you to have it back. Probably better you have it as I would probably loose the safety device anyways. 
Nathan looks like it will be the 21st before I make it back out to your place


----------



## HokieKen

Fantastic Bill! The knife and awl with the Ebony and brass are dead sexy  I have one of those pfeil blades and it's my personal favorite.


----------



## DevinT

Dave, forgot to mention (because it is probably obvious), the blade guard is reversible so you can operate the knife left- or right-handed.


----------



## DevinT

Bill, by all means, steal as many photos as you like. I can post them to Twitter today so you can access the full size since LJ's downsizes them


----------



## Keebler1

Correct tag is Screwdriver/Marking Tool swap


----------



## Keebler1

Ok next swap posted. This will run us till the beerbqswap. Let me know if dates need to change. Devin I wanna see you create an innovative item for this swap....


----------



## Keebler1

Hurry up woth that lathe Earl


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, forgot to mention (because it is probably obvious), the blade guard is reversible so you can operate the knife left- or right-handed.


Yeah. I'm a southpaw, so that was one of the first things I checked.


----------



## Woodmaster1

RyanGI I use a cutter that cuts a slit in the wood and push the hinge in. You only have to make sure your cutters is the right thickness. My slitting cutter is .025 but the size depends on what size barbed hinge you use.


----------



## RyanGi

Nicely done George!


----------



## RyanGi

I posted my project build for this swap to the Projects section, for anyone interested. It should be tagged per the instructions..


----------



## EricFai

Ryan, that is a great set, and a beautiful display case.

Devin, that is a wonderful marking knife, and the fact you thought about the safety of it use, well done. An that's cool that you worked it out to send back some of the wood to Dave P.

JeffsWildWood, that looks like a great set and a even better display for the set.

TheRealSteve, well done set, I think we all need an instruction on that unique glue scraper.

WoodMaster, nicely done, the handle looks like one can get a good grip on it, and a perfect box.

Bill that is a wonderful set, the ratching screwdriver is really neat, and a wonderful box with a nice touch.

This has been an amazing swap, everything so far has been very well thought of, and great finishes.


----------



## therealSteveN

Well darn. I read last night everyone saying they would post tonight, so I thought I would be early?

I got my package from Wooden Dreams. It was a box of joy, and everything he made in it had a cool sticker "Screwdriver Swap 2022" I am getting on, so possibly not too many years down the road I'll need reminders, but even if I was a pup, it was a cool touch.

I ripped my box open, and sadly couldn't get it back together for the pic I was remiss in getting, so a staged parts and pieces pic. It was Kaizan packing, or ideally packed with foam cut outs. Once opened it proved to be a puzzle box for me. Safe to assume it all arrived without injury.










It included:

Both straight and hooked scratch awls. I have a small love affair with awls, and these will fit right in with the gang. Maple handles.










I really like hooked awls. Straight is wonderful for marking hole starters, and wide open places. However not all is wide open, and blind, the hooked brethren are easier to get on target. I had the HF set, and lost the straight one some time back. A much nicer replacement.










Both #1 Phillips, and #2 Phillips, and appropriate sized straight, and nut drivers. Essentially one of those 62-in-one driver tools, but with 2 handles, also sized appropriately. More than anything I like a screwdriver to be a Non-rolling tool, so a flat sided handle works best for me. I have a few work tables that are purposely slanted, and rounds roll something awful on them. Maple handles.



















Next is a craft knife with an easily changed blade. It will use my beloved scalpels, which if you haven't included them in your woodworking, they have thousands of uses. When you think you know them all, you'll see 10 more possible applications. Maple handle.










Scriber/marking knife. Another item I have a love affair with is a marking knife, and the sizes of the blades offer different line sizes. This particular one was made from a SS 6" rule. Handle is Mahogany, and is perfect.



















The next item was kinda Deja Vu in that I have often thought about makin this, since I saw it some time ago, possibly WoodSmith. It is a square that could be set as a square T, and with a 3/4" wide blade. I have a way that I always make a cabinet with routed shelf dados, and this will do the trick. I think how these are made allows for good even clamping, but is not necessarily self squaring, so you need to set it square with another square, no big deal. Handle is Mahogany, and Hickory.



















In his note Rich explained he figured many would do the screwdriver, he did, but also wanted to veer toward the marking side. I ended up doing the same. So next he put in some actual "marking" he did this 3 ways. A very nice, turned, mechanical pencil, with plenty of lead, and a couple of White pencils, he didn't make those, but they were opportune, as my last white pencil is a nubbin. 



















He also sent an old school pencil sharpener. A flip pad of 220 grit sandpaper sheets attached to a Mahogany paddle with a red oak wedge. Being a Carpenter for most of my life I was puzzled at first. I always used my utility knife, which has resulted in ALL of my woodworking injuries. Perhaps this will be safer. ;-)



















This has been a really fun swap, and I want to thank you Richard, for your box of goodies. I agree with Pottz talking about the need to step up my game. I had several pieces, but didn't think about making a Samsonite luggage piece to house everything. Some really well done work here.

Keebs, as always it was a pleasure. Thank you for steering the ship, and to those who typed, and shared all the way through this Thank You. It was a great time.


----------



## EricFai

WoodenDreams, that is an amazing set, and a nice touch with the lettering identifying the swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice woodendreams. Wonder if I can convince my wife I need a laser if I show her that…


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Nice woodendreams. Wonder if I can convince my wife I need a laser if I show her that…
> 
> - Keebler1


Find friends that have a cnc or a laser. That's the route I take and they do the work for free or very little charge.


----------



## pottz

a real nice box of candy and pretty cool with the swap name on em.


----------



## therealSteveN

Spectacular eye candy seen today so far.

Eric, love the case, and the tools are super nice. I know I love my Awl, you gave me in the last tool swap, and use it frequently.

Earl, you killed it. Impressive work. That ratchet screwdriver is something, please share where you got the ratcheting head.

Pottz, great work buddy. I love that tiny screwdriver, is that a kit?

Ryan, did I remember reading "first swap" if so you came out of the gate at a gallop. Killer from the box, and everything inside it, just killer.

Devin, Hmmmmm. I need to watch the movies. It wasn't anything that I was guessing. Looked really well done. UPDATE I saw the movies, and your pics. It all makes sense now. Do you have a gnarly tale to tell of a disfiguring marking knife injury? I'm certain I use them several times a day when in the shop, and have never cut myself. Now Utility knives, well it's a wonder I have any fangers left. Something that would be different with everyone, but I feel I would have to remove it a lot. I almost never use that kind of marking knife, where I am not also running it along the blade of a square.

Jeff wow, stunning looking box, and screwdriver set. Grace blanks? Cool stuff, and then a straight , and a birdcage awl. Super.

George great box, and screwdriver. Darn I should have made a box. Enlightenment made after the journey smells a lot like missed opportunity.

Bill that box looks more furniture grade than tool storage, The rock is over the top cool. I think everyone should have some Ebony tool handles, they do look sexy against the brass. That Awl looks like it could double for pole vaulting. I could use that when I don't want to lean forward, serious length.

For those who asked about it, the magical scraper is a blurb I saw in some reader sends in tip kinda thing a while back. The tipster took the carbide insert from a Jointer/Planer head. So it's a 4 sided, appx 1/2" x 1/2" surface that I screwed onto a dowel. I find they work forward or back, but the dynamics of it works better pushing into your glue line, than pulling. Pulling tends to wallow out the screw. That isn't a biggie, you just cut off the wallowed out tip, and redrill a pilot, and rescrew, back in business. I added the Shaker Mushroom knob to the dowels other end. Sooner or later you'll change your grip, and a dowels end jabbing your palm feels funny. The soft knob is kinda nice in comparison. I was making a new one for myself, and thought what the heck I'll make 2….

I shouldn't admit to this, but total time to make 2 was less than 10 minutes. It's one of those cheap and dirty builds. However they offer a great glue cleanup, especially on inner walls, and tight spaces. I find them a must have tool, they take so little time to make, and save many hours of folded sandpaper sanding just in box corners.


----------



## EricFai

Ok, got mine posted


----------



## WoodenDreams

The printing on the handles is actually "Decal Paper". I printed them out on the computer, applied a coat off spray poly over the paper after printing (helps harden the ink, so when dipped in water to remove the decal, the ink won't smear). Cut the decal paper to size, soaked in water to remove, then applied to the handles. Same as when you did model car kits. Applied to the handles before applying finish to the wood handles.

TherealSteveN - the scroll knife= the blade is 6" long. so if you need to, you can cut the handle back to expose more blade.


----------



## EricFai

I need to check out the decal paper, that is a nice touch on projects.


----------



## therealSteveN

Hi Richard.

I looked at that knife a very long time, and I noticed the blade at the heel, just barely visible, so I knew it was full length. As it sits it's perfect to me. I commented on your post it's my new fav of many marking/scroll knives that I have. Did you scrape/plane/shave back a little flat spot under where you put the labels? I thought they had little flats.

Thanks for you offerings, they will be well used. Well, maybe not "well" used, but as good as I am able.


----------



## pottz

> Spectacular eye candy seen today so far.
> 
> Eric, love the case, and the tools are super nice. I know I love my Awl, you gave me in the last tool swap, and use it frequently.
> 
> Earl, you killed it. Impressive work. That ratchet screwdriver is something, please share where you got the ratcheting head.
> 
> Pottz, great work buddy. I love that tiny screwdriver, is that a kit?
> 
> Ryan, did I remember reading "first swap" if so you came out of the gate at a gallop. Killer from the box, and everything inside it, just killer.
> 
> Devin, Hmmmmm. I need to watch the movies. It wasn t anything that I was guessing. Looked really well done. UPDATE I saw the movies, and your pics. It all makes sense now. Do you have a gnarly tale to tell of a disfiguring marking knife injury? I m certain I use them several times a day when in the shop, and have never cut myself. Now Utility knives, well it s a wonder I have any fangers left. Something that would be different with everyone, but I feel I would have to remove it a lot. I almost never use that kind of marking knife, where I am not also running it along the blade of a square.
> 
> Jeff wow, stunning looking box, and screwdriver set. Grace blanks? Cool stuff, and then a straight , and a birdcage awl. Super.
> 
> George great box, and screwdriver. Darn I should have made a box. Enlightenment made after the journey smells a lot like missed opportunity.
> 
> Bill that box looks more furniture grade than tool storage, The rock is over the top cool. I think everyone should have some Ebony tool handles, they do look sexy against the brass. That Awl looks like it could double for pole vaulting. I could use that when I don t want to lean forward, serious length.
> 
> For those who asked about it, the magical scraper is a blurb I saw in some reader sends in tip kinda thing a while back. The tipster took the carbide insert from a Jointer/Planer head. So it s a 4 sided, appx 1/2" x 1/2" surface that I screwed onto a dowel. I find they work forward or back, but the dynamics of it works better pushing into your glue line, than pulling. Pulling tends to wallow out the screw. That isn t a biggie, you just cut off the wallowed out tip, and redrill a pilot, and rescrew, back in business. I added the Shaker Mushroom knob to the dowels other end. Sooner or later you ll change your grip, and a dowels end jabbing your palm feels funny. The soft knob is kinda nice in comparison. I was making a new one for myself, and thought what the heck I ll make 2….
> 
> I shouldn t admit to this, but total time to make 2 was less than 10 minutes. It s one of those cheap and dirty builds. However they offer a great glue cleanup, especially on inner walls, and tight spaces. I find them a must have tool, they take so little time to make, and save many hours of folded sandpaper sanding just in box corners.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeah screwdriver was a kit just like a pen would be made.i thought it was cool.how well it works,you'll have to ask earl.


----------



## WoodenDreams

No need to make a flat spot for the decals. The decal paper will slide on from the paper backing and form to what's it applied to, like round objects like the ink pens.


----------



## RyanGi

Will the paper take colored ink? Any idea how well it holds up to time? Fade?


----------



## therealSteveN

> No need to make a flat spot for the decals. The decal paper will slide on from the paper backing and form to what s it applied to, like round objects like the ink pens.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Cool, that makes it even more of a reason to use it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Will the paper take colored ink? Any idea how well it holds up to time? Fade?
> 
> - RyanGi


Ryan I can't answer your question, but on the receiving end, it is brilliantly adhering to the wood. I rubbed it pretty hard trying to figure if it was lasered on, or some type of decal. I'd come to the conclusion it was lasered. Shows what I know. Long term, I don't know.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Dave Polaschek sent me a nicely made box with screwdrivers. The box was made with 1/4" thick wood and had partitions inside for the screwdrivers. I don't know what happened with the note with descriptions. Thought I left the note on my desk. So, I'm heartly sorry, not able to give details of the items. Dave also filled the package with quite a few different types of wood for projects. Of the wood the Juniper blank was the favorite. Planning the make salt & pepper shakers out the juniper. The screwdrivers Dave made are nice, already in my tool box. I should, but, don't remember the type of metal Dave used. The box Dave made went to my wife for in her craft room. Thank You Dave.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Waterslide Decal paper requires an Ink Jet copier. And will print out like any other paper you would use in a copier. Colors are no problem. I haven't had a problem with fading. Main thing to remember. It takes about 10 or 15 minutes for the ink to dry after printed. So don't touch ink till dry or it smears. Since the ink jet ink is on top of the paper, not printed into the paper. You can spray on a drying eccelerant, but I use Minwax polycrylic spray.
*Waterslide Decal Paper* is available at your local hobby store or Amazon. Some office supply store may carry it.

I've been using waterslide decals lately, for images placed on Urns. Able to put images on the front of the Urn that a customer would like, without a laser printer. Praying hands, scenery, crosses, Doves or flowers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So, I'm heartly sorry, not able to give details of the items.


Glad you enjoy them.

The #2 turnscrew is citrus I got either from DaveK or AZWoody.

The #4 turnscrew is apple from a tree in my front yard in Minneapolis.

The #6 is Bradford pear from Kenny.

The #8 is mimosa from Pottz.

The metal is all O-1, heat treated and then browned with Birchwood Casey Plum Brown.

Edited to update: The box includes (I think) cocobolo I got from EarlS (the infamous "Earl's shorts"). The top and bottom of the box are box elder that came from Jeff "jeffswildwood." The top has added spalted sweetgum from Cory McIlroy, juniper from Sycamoray, and wormy chestnut from Dick "recycle1943". The insert in the box is some spalted soft maple (I think) that I got from Kenny in a different swap, plus some birds eye maple I got for making frame stock for a buddy in Minneapolis.

I'll write up the full project later tonight.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Thanks Dave. I went and did a "web capture" so I could print it off, and place the note in my notebook folder in the shop.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave those are some beautiful drivers. I love the wood! The box is just as striking as the screwdrivers.

Keebler, thanks for running the swap. I know it's not easy herding the cats!


----------



## duckmilk

Those are some outstanding swap items everyone! Sorry to be late to the reveals, but am enjoying seeing all of the great tools and boxes you guys put so much effort and imagination into. I'll put individual comments in the project posts. 
Well done Keebs!!


----------



## pottz

> Dave Polaschek sent me a nicely made box with screwdrivers. The box was made with 1/4" thick wood and had partitions inside for the screwdrivers. I don t know what happened with the note with descriptions. Thought I left the note on my desk. So, I m heartly sorry, not able to give details of the items. Dave also filled the package with quite a few different types of wood for projects. Of the wood the Juniper blank was the favorite. Planning the make salt & pepper shakers out the juniper. The screwdrivers Dave made are nice, already in my tool box. I should, but, don t remember the type of metal Dave used. The box Dave made went to my wife for in her craft room. Thank You Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WoodenDreams


those are beautiful.but hey they came from dave,id expect no less.hey im glad im not the only one that lost the letter describing what was made.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, that is a nice set of drivers, I really like the laminated piece in the middle. And of course a wonderful looking box, that went to the better half again.
Well done.


----------



## EarlS

Pottz - I think you got so excited you posted you reveal pics on Ryans project post.

Devin - that is some detailed, really detailed, work. Now that I see it, it makes perfect sense. We have utility knives with retractable guards at work. Why not one for a marking knife.

Too many really nice handles to pick just one. Very nice work by everyone.

For those playing along at home - lathe progress pictures. Dad spent the day working on the lathe while I planted flowers.

Anyone know the name of the belts that can be taken apart? They are also supposed to be quieter than a regular v-belt


----------



## EricFai

Earl, that looks like a spiffy lathe, can't wait to see what you start turning.


----------



## pottz

lol-i was jumping around checking out all the swap posts and trying to also posts my project i guess i posted on the wrong post-oops.hey were all friends,i hope.sorry ryan and keebs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't worry about the belt Earl, the rope should do nicely!

I think you're looking for link belts. I think even HF sells them.

Any pictures of the banjo/tool test?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and that thing is CLEAN! Now we all know where you get that from.


----------



## EricFai

Jumping all over the place, no way not you.


----------



## pottz

ok ill try this again.posted this on ryans project by mistake,reveal day is hectic. anyway here is what i recieved from our fantastic host mr keebler.




































got three very beefy screwdivers and a large woodworkers pencil which is just gorgeous.
this shop pencil is gorgeous.
now keebs sent me a very detailed letter describing how he made each one,sadly now that i need it,i cant find it ! so ill let him give the full details when he posts it as a project. all i can say is these are beefy drivers meant for real work.not something youd find in swmbo's junk drawer.well maybe in dev's ;-)). this was a great swap with a lot of good fun and some amazing tool work from all.

thanks keebs for the candy and for running a very fun swap !

-working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.


----------



## pottz

> Jumping all over the place, no way not you.
> 
> - Eric


i gotta right stuff down next time,over the course of two or three months i forget what the hell i did and how. hey i just like to spread the love thats all-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, those are some beautiful drivers. And the shop pencil is over the top. I was thinking tonight out in the shop earlier, I need a good mechanical pencil in the shop. To use with the marking gauges I received from Earl.


----------



## EricFai

Your just that kind of guy Pottz, and it's all good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got the project write-up done. Lots of pieces of wood to keep track of.



Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## RyanGi

> Anyone know the name of the belts that can be taken apart? They are also supposed to be quieter than a regular v-belt
> 
> - EarlS


I think you're talking about a link belt Earl.
I can't tell by looking at it, but is the motor mounted on an adjustable plate underneath? I'm guessing that's where all your adjustment is, since it's not on top.


----------



## pottz

> Keebler, those are some beautiful drivers. And the shop pencil is over the top. I was thinking tonight out in the shop earlier, I need a good mechanical pencil in the shop. To use with the marking gauges I received from Earl.
> 
> - Eric


the pencil uses a heavy 5.6mm lead so not great for marking fine lines but i love for sketching out rough designs or marking wood for break downs.there very durable so the lead wont easily break.also has a built in sharpener.


----------



## EricFai

Built in sharpener, that's neat. I use regular lead pencils and an old fashion pencil sharpener.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, I assume that white one with diamonds is a 3D printed blank with resin fillers? I'm liking that. I might have to try that.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, I'm out of sequence. I already posted on your project post in "projects" As Pottz stated it's from Dave, sure it's splendid.

Nice package.

Keeebs, all of those colors, castings, and zoom zoom zoom said this was your work. I really like all of the pieces. I see I wasn't the only person who thought about using a universal 1/4 head to hold whatever kinda bit you wanted. I think my fav is a toss up between the spectra ply looking guy, and that white one with the diamonds, and whatnot. Both are fabulous.


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl, yes to link belts, but spend a penny or 3, and go with the original from Fenner Drives

https://www.fennerdrives.com/product-lines/hpc-v-belts/

They are balanced as well as you will get, and they have different patterns and sizes for width of pully, and type of machine it's on. Almost too many types/sizes. If you get distracted by that, call or email them, awesome customer service.

Cool looking lathe. I like the capacity. Was it a kit, or did your Dad literally make it?


----------



## Keebler1

DaveK yes the diamonds is a 3d printed mold filled with alumilite. The 3d printed parts are orange on one side and silver on the other


----------



## therealSteveN

> I use regular lead pencils and an old fashion pencil sharpener.
> 
> - Eric


Eric I did, but I just got that mechanical pencil from Richard, gonna try that. Just a click, and fresh lead. Some days I swear I spend more time sharpening pencils, than tools.


----------



## Keebler1

Posted. Had to steal one of your pics Pottz. I didn't get a pic of the padauk screwdriver


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, yes to link belts, but spend a penny or 3, and go with the original from Fenner Drives
> 
> https://www.fennerdrives.com/product-lines/hpc-v-belts/
> 
> They are balanced as well as you will get, and they have different patterns and sizes for width of pully, and type of machine it s on. Almost too many types/sizes. If you get distracted by that, call or email them, awesome customer service.
> 
> Cool looking lathe. I like the capacity. Was it a kit, or did your Dad literally make it?
> 
> - therealSteveN


I showed Dad the post and all of the comments. He got a chuckle out of some of the comments. He was also a bit bit embarrassed by all of the attention but I told him everyone was interested in seeing it.

Dad built the lathe in machinist school in 1968 as his final project. We should have some time today for him to explain things further on how (and maybe why) everything is set up. I think he said he still has the blueprints he drew up for it.

In order to get the link belt ASAP, I went with the Grizzley version on Amazon. It will be here tomorrow so I might have a picture or two of it in operation later this week. This might be a good blog.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, FYI, last I checked the Grizzly version on Amazon was sold by Grizzly. Ordering it direct from them means not giving Jeff Bezos a cut.

Hoping to see that lathe working for you soon.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl you already had DaveK overnight the tools for you right?


----------



## HokieKen

Harbor Freight link belts work well for me. I have them on my drill press, jointer, table saw and even on my milling machine. They definitely reduce vibration and so far I haven't had a single issue with stretch or slip. Lots of folks say to go with the Fenner but when I needed one immediately, HF was the first local place I found them. The first one worked well so I just kept buying them there. But, they aren't exactly a bargain at $7/ft so if the delay doesn't bite you, you're probably better off ordering one online.

That looks like a nice solid machine your dad made there Earl  Did he cast his own parts for it in addition to doing the machining? I'm with Dave, I'd love to see the banjo and how it and the tailstock lock down to the bed.

DaveP - those are NICE looking turnscrews! And you did the metal yourself? Kudos. I'll be off to your project post in a bit 

Keebler those are some cool looking blanks you used for those drivers and the pencil


----------



## GR8HUNTER

having trouble bringing up tag can some 1 please help me and THANKS :<)))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Posted. Had to steal one of your pics Pottz. I didn t get a pic of the padauk screwdriver
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


no problem buddy use whatever you need.


----------



## RichT

These tools are amazing. You guys blow me away with your creativity and talent. I won't name any favorites, because they're all excellent.

BUT, aren't we missing one?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> DaveP - those are NICE looking turnscrews! And you did the metal yourself? Kudos. I'll be off to your project post in a bit


Thanks, Kenny. Yeah, cut the O-1 out of a 3/32×1x24 inch bar with my 5" circular saw with a metal cutting blade. There was some interesting workholding involved in that. Then filed it, heat treated, cleaned it up, browned it, oiled it, then into the wood.



> having trouble bringing up tag can some 1 please help me and THANKS :<)))))))))))


Here's the tag search I've been using, Tony. I only see four tagged that way.


----------



## pottz

> DaveP - those are NICE looking turnscrews! And you did the metal yourself? Kudos. I'll be off to your project post in a bit
> 
> Thanks, Kenny. Yeah, cut the O-1 out of a 3/32×1x24 inch bar with my 5" circular saw with a metal cutting blade. There was some interesting workholding involved in that. Then filed it, heat treated, cleaned it up, browned it, oiled it, then into the wood.
> 
> having trouble bringing up tag can some 1 please help me and THANKS :<)))))))))))
> 
> Here's the tag search I've been using, Tony. I only see four tagged that way.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


looks like everyone is tagged different ? i labeled mine exactly the way keebs has the thread labeled.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Putting a slash in the tag, as Keebs did, confuses the LJs software. But I copied and pasted what he said to use, and then did the tag search based on how the tag got transmogrified on my project.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah. Putting a slash in the tag, as Keebs did, confuses the LJs software. But I copied and pasted what he said to use, and then did the tag search based on how the tag got transmogrified on my project.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ok i just removed the slash.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry guys didnt realize that. No more slashes in tags in my swaps


----------



## EarlS

So what is the correct tag for the search?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks Dave works better without the slash :<))))))))))

still only see 5 thou :<(((((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So what is the correct tag for the search?
> 
> - EarlS


ScrewdriverMarking Tool swap


----------



## therealSteveN

> In order to get the link belt ASAP, I went with the Grizzley version on Amazon. It will be here tomorrow so I might have a picture or two of it in operation later this week. This might be a good blog.
> - EarlS


I'm not sure if Griz has their own thing, or if they all come from Chiner on same boat as the HF stuff comes in on? I do know I won a HF bandsaw a lot of years back in a card game. I didn't put it together right away, It sat for a few years, and at the time I won it, it had been owned by the original owner for more than 3 years. So when I did put it together it had a green colored link belt in the box. I assembled it, and when I threw the power switch, that sucker almost walked out of the shop. Vibration city, and the ++++ aspect of a link belt is to chill out vibration. I replaced it with a Fenner drive belt, and it sat still, and if you can stand a dime on edge, it'll do a dime test. So if that Griz belt doesn't allow for smooth sailing, try a Fenner.

I am ready to see it run too, glee through others new toys I guess.


----------



## EricFai

I used the tag line on the project line to post here on this thread. Showed a photo which linked to my personal post.


----------



## duckmilk

> So what is the correct tag for the search?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> ScrewdriverMarking Tool swap
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I checked it on the ones on the main project page and it is: screwdrivermarking tool swap
No capital letters.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finally got a chance to post mine. But I better change the tag.


----------



## pottz

> thanks Dave works better without the slash :<))))))))))
> 
> still only see 5 thou :<(((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


if ya dont see mine sorry i made my change im done. ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

I thought I had it. Was it the small case thing?

I used "ScrewdriverMarking Tool swap"

It shows with the others on a search using the same text.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=ScrewdriverMarking+Tool+swap&sa.x=15&sa.y=10

If it's not right, please post.


----------



## duckmilk

> I thought I had it. Was it the small case thing?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yes, small case spelling. Look at Jeff's tag on his.
That keeps them all in one spot.


----------



## EricFai

Mine comes up on the search.

And it looks like we are still missing a few.


----------



## pottz

> I thought I had it. Was it the small case thing?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Yes, small case spelling. Look at Jeff s tag on his.
> That keeps them all in one spot.
> 
> - duckmilk


his has a slash mark ? dave siad it was the slash that was the problem so i removed it ?


----------



## Keebler1

My project made daily top 3


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok, I finally got mine project up.


----------



## Bluenote38

> My project made daily top 3
> 
> - Keebler1


Congrats on the DT3 and thanks for a great Swap!


----------



## EarlS

My project should show up in the search now.

Keebs - thanks for running the swap!!!

Lathe update - waiting on a 2 speed switch and the link belt to show up. Both should be here by Thursday. Meanwhile, I'm working on drawers and such for the base cabinet. I have a feeling I would have been money ahead just buying a lathe with a stand by the time I'm done buying all of the miscellaneous items.


----------



## Lazyman

Is that a blower motor Earl? Some of them can do 3 speeds. What HP?


----------



## duckmilk

> Mine comes up on the search.
> 
> And it looks like we are still missing a few.
> 
> - Eric


This is the projects site Eric.


----------



## therealSteveN

So is it the title? Or the Tag marked as "screwdrivermarking tool swap" that got me into the "projects site" I changed both, and got in. FINALLY.


----------



## therealSteveN

Can't be said enough. Thanks to everyone who made this possible, all the players, and supporters, Especially you Keebs for running the show, it's been a lot of fun.

Well, except for the Kidney Stones part. I could have skipped that.


----------



## RyanGi

> My project should show up in the search now.
> 
> Keebs - thanks for running the swap!!!
> 
> Lathe update - waiting on a 2 speed switch and the link belt to show up. Both should be here by Thursday. Meanwhile, I m working on drawers and such for the base cabinet. I have a feeling I would have been money ahead just buying a lathe with a stand by the time I m done buying all of the miscellaneous items.
> 
> - EarlS


Money ahead, maybe. But making your own shop furniture is most always the way to go, IMO. Customized to your needs and style!


----------



## pottz

> My project should show up in the search now.
> 
> Keebs - thanks for running the swap!!!
> 
> Lathe update - waiting on a 2 speed switch and the link belt to show up. Both should be here by Thursday. Meanwhile, I m working on drawers and such for the base cabinet. I have a feeling I would have been money ahead just buying a lathe with a stand by the time I m done buying all of the miscellaneous items.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Money ahead, maybe. But making your own shop furniture is most always the way to go, IMO. Customized to your needs and style!
> 
> - RyanGi


+1 i agree ive made all mine the way i want.


----------



## RyanGi

Someone told me, years ago, to use your shop furniture as a way to test build styles and practice finishes. I took that to heart in a big way and have done it ever since. It's such a great way to learn. Of course nothing in my shop matches, but then I was never much for 'model' shops…


----------



## EricFai

Got it, showing up now. Sorry Guys and Gals.


----------



## pottz

> Got it, showing up now. Sorry Guys and Gals.
> 
> - Eric


yeah mines showing now to.only one left is devin.


----------



## EricFai

Hope all is well with her.


----------



## EarlS

> Is that a blower motor Earl? Some of them can do 3 speeds. What HP?
> 
> - Lazyman


1/2 HP 2 speed from a swamp cooler.

+1 on practicing on shop furniture - all you need to do is look at my roubo work bench


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan, Earl, You guys have cranked out some showroom benches lately.


----------



## pottz

> Hope all is well with her.
> 
> - Eric


you funny !


----------



## HokieKen

Alright y'all beer swap kicks off in less than 2 months so get busy!

Voodoo Ranger beers are always good and I'm loving the can art on this one


----------



## Woodmaster1

Your right about voodoo ranger beer. Now I have to start looking for something I can use for a theme. I like the challenge.


----------



## DevinT

Today was the first day in over 2 years that I stepped foot in the office. It was unnerving to say the least. Over two years away and *everything* was *exactly* as I left it. It was almost like I was a ghost dropping in on a former life and everything came rushing back. It was like we had hit "pause" and then moments later just picked right back up where we left off.

… And that was scary. I adjusted a few things on my desk a centimeter or two because I guess they shifted (yes, I noticed), and then got straight to work.

Most people in my department tend to be anti-social except in our own team but after over two years of isolation we were even more anti-social. When we went to lunch, most in our team got their food and snuck out the back - I followed suit but did not get any food. First time back in the office and everyone was there - not interested in removing my mask in closed spaces yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We still wear masks most everywhere, too. I went to the mandatory orientation meeting for the art tour last night. Nobody was masked, and there are two more mandatory meetings. I got a refund, so I won't be in the tour this year, but I also wont have to go to the mandatory meetings, and I won't have to deal with people wanting to come into my shop without a mask. Numbers here this week are about double what they were last week, but everyone seems to have decided the pandemic is over.

The painter painting our fireplace finished today. What was bid as a four-day job took 10 days. Sure glad *that* was a fixed-price deal. It came out nice, but she kept wanting to "fix" things, so I spent the past couple days basically babysitting so she'd actually finish the job we were paying for.


----------



## RichT

> Today was the first day in over 2 years that I stepped foot in the office. It was unnerving to say the least.


I can imagine. I worked for a company for years that shut down for the holidays. Even after two weeks it was weird coming back.



> not interested in removing my mask in closed spaces yet.
> 
> - DevinT


Do you really believe that mask protects you?


----------



## therealSteveN

Do you personally know anyone who got the FLU in the FLU seasons the last few years, when masks were more mandatory, it's not a maybe, it's a certainty. Covid isn't atomized, it comes at ya in big honkin globs of spittle. Hail yes masks work.

Unless of course you believe it's a conspiracy, and nobody really died, then I can't even begin to say words that would convince.


----------



## RichT

> Do you personally know anyone who got the FLU in the FLU seasons the last few years, when masks were more mandatory, it s not a maybe, it s a certainty.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I asked Devin a simple question. It had nothing to do with you. But since you chose to jump in…..

I'll reply just once to that nonsense. You can rebut it if you want, but I won't hijack this thread by saying more than this:

No one got the flu-because *everyone* got COVID. Get it? There was no money for hospitals to claim flu deaths. Nope, they got paid bonuses for reporting COVID.

You got schmeared on your motorcycle by a semi, but your corpse tested positive? You died of COVID. Ka-Ching!

An ER nurse should see the absurdity. The flu disappeared? LMAO.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Do you really believe that mask protects you?
> 
> - Rich


A mask does virtually nothing to protect you from catching flu/covid.
However, it does stop you spreading flu/covid as much if you have it.

So, 1 person wearing a mask is pretty useless, but lots of people wearing a mask helps.

Pretty much everyone here has stopped wearing them and we are pretty much back to business as usual.


----------



## EarlS

> Your right about voodoo ranger beer. Now I have to start looking for something I can use for a theme. I like the challenge.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


That box looks very familiar.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Alright y'all beer swap kicks off in less than 2 months so get busy!
> 
> Voodoo Ranger beers are always good and I'm loving the can art on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


 Looking forward to it!! Ok - mostly looking forward to the beer


----------



## HokieKen

I think one of the biggest problems that have been a result of the pandemic has been a particular misunderstanding. We have gotten to a point that people believe efficacy is a binary proposition. It's not. In fact there are literally infinite levels of efficacy between ineffective and absolutely effective. So are masks absolutely 100% effective? No. Does that mean they're ineffective? Absolutely 100% not. I've pretty much quit wearing one unless I go somewhere that it's required or there are other people wearing them but that's pretty much nowhere these days. Which is fine with me but I'm a firm believer that the earth is vastly overpopulated and a strong supporter of Darwinism so I'm kind of an a-hole.


----------



## HokieKen

And (I'm already regret taking this bait) hospitals do not and never did get any money from anyone for citing Covid as a cause of death. That has been completely and utterly debunked over and over. Even Fox News doesn't regurgitate that any more. There was a 20% increase in payout for Medicare patients who were diagnosed with Covid and being treated in-patient. But that was only for treatment. Payment stopped when they died regardless of what they died of.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I'm a firm believer that the earth is vastly overpopulated and a strong supporter of Darwinism so I'm kind of an a-hole.
> 
> - HokieKen


I guess I fit that description too for the same reason. Too many people are being too protected from themselves and then mating :^( One quick and money saving solution would be to ban Narcan from all police vehicles and all ambulances.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

still missing 1 to tag :<(((((

awesome work by all you guys its too hard this time to pick a fav. this time :<)))))))

and Kevin thanks for running 2 in a row you are the man MAN :<))))))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Alright y'all beer swap kicks off in less than 2 months so get busy!
> 
> Voodoo Ranger beers are always good and I'm loving the can art on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


looks like your gettin excited kenny.me too.


----------



## HokieKen

Prepping for the beer swap selection process is always hard work Pottz but I work through the pain ;-)


----------



## RichT

> Which is fine with me but I m a firm believer that the earth is vastly overpopulated and a strong supporter of Darwinism so I m kind of an a-hole.
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed. You are required to pass a test and get a license to drive a car-the same should be true for procreating.

I mean, I'm not some sort of over-the-top tyrant, so a True/False test is OK for the written portion, but the road test should be exhaustive.


----------



## HokieKen

You guys are singing my song


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The thing I don't understand is in those last two Marvel movies where the normal hero's were the bad guys trying to stop Thanos, or try to fix what he did (remove half the population). Just didn't make sense. Best super hero ever.


----------



## HokieKen

You can't always have a happy ending Dave.


----------



## RichT

> You can t always have a happy ending Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen


Just like the ultimate tragedy. A busload of lawyers going over a cliff-with one empty seat.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You can t always have a happy ending Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen


Xiuying at my local massage parlor, she says different.


----------



## therealSteveN

> You can t always have a happy ending Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Xiuying at my local massage parlor, she says different.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


)))))


----------



## pottz

> You can t always have a happy ending Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Xiuying at my local massage parlor, she says different.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts





> You can t always have a happy ending Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Xiuying at my local massage parlor, she says different.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


she love you long time !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> You can t always have a happy ending Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Xiuying at my local massage parlor, she says different.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That's weird. Xiuying means "pretty man" in Mandarin.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave what arent you telling us…...does your wife know…lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mandarin is an odd language, hopefully they haven't fooled you Kenny. Try looking up Chinese and you'll be fine.

Keebs, my wife's nickname is Xiuying.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I m a firm believer that the earth is vastly overpopulated and a strong supporter of Darwinism so I m kind of an a-hole.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I guess I fit that description too for the same reason. Too many people are being too protected from themselves and then mating :^( One quick and money saving solution would be to ban Narcan from all police vehicles and all ambulances.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Just ban it's use unless under Doctors order at the bedside. Surprised some junkie hasn't made a huge lawsuit for depriving him/her of their right to off themselves, it's all suicidal behavior, I wouldn't dream of depriving someone of the right to…...

I know the legal eagles have laws saying it's illegal to off oneself. Stomping all over those peoples rights. Shameful. It was ridiculous for a while, these goodie too shoes driving around looking for slumped over bodies so they could jump out and save a life. Fentanyl sure put an end to that, when the 2 shoes started dropping over after touching the toxic waste site.

Somedays I'm not sure if thats tongue in cheek.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer AND BBQ action planned for tonight


----------



## therealSteveN

Looks tasty. Enjoy.


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmm ribs…


----------



## DevinT

Looks good *Nathan*. What time is dinner?


----------



## Keebler1

Too early for you to make it there Devin


----------



## EricFai

Those ribs look tasty Nathan.


----------



## pottz

> Beer AND BBQ action planned for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


well i guess we know who's in the beer/bbq swap huh ?


----------



## Lazyman

> well i guess we know who s in the beer/bbq swap huh ?
> 
> - pottz


I just have to figure out how to ship a rack of ribs with the beer.


----------



## pottz

> well i guess we know who s in the beer/bbq swap huh ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I just have to figure out how to ship a rack of ribs with the beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


easy buddy,it's done everyday. ill send you my address so you can try out some techniques.might take 3 or 4 runs at it though.im very understanding.

ps-dont for get to include the beer,it's a package deal ya know ?


----------



## Keebler1

Why would he ship his test ribs to you pottz. Duck and I will come over and bring the beer so nathan wont be out anything for shipping test ribs


----------



## pottz

> Why would he ship his test ribs to you pottz. Duck and I will come over and bring the beer so nathan wont be out anything for shipping test ribs
> 
> - Keebler1


damn it keebs i was workin a deal and you come in and pee on my wheaties.try and help a fellow jock out and what do i get…...........thanks !!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Sounds like Nathan better buy a lot of ribs. ))


----------



## Woodmaster1

Summertime is a great way to prepare for the beer/bbq swap. There's a lot cooking to be done and beer to go through so you pick the perfect beer to swap.


----------



## HokieKen

My go-to butcher retired and closed up shop last summer and I haven't found a good replacement yet. Fortunately, our local Kroger has excellent meat and knowledgeable staff. But, I still can't walk in and say "I need 4 T-Bones cut an inch and a quarter thick" and walk out with them 5 minutes later. And ribs and brisket are slim pickins. I've went three different times and left with chicken or burgers because they were sold out. I was planning to smoke a brisket and a few racks of Baby Backs for some company that's passing through town tomorrow afternoon. But it looks like I'll just have to grill some ribeyes instead. First-world problems.


----------



## Lazyman

We actually have pretty good luck buying ribs and brisket from Sam's Club. We buy it when there for other things and just throw it in the freezer for company. They vacuum pack it so it does not seem to suffer in the freezer. There is a Texas grocery chain (Central Market) that has great butcher and seafood counters that is our go-to for most "premium" meats. Their produce is tough to beat too. Beer selections isn't bad but is more expensive than Total Wine and Spirits which also has a much better selection and being able to put together singles there to try new beers is great too.


----------



## pottz

yeah i get my baby backs from sams all the time,good price and sealed well.got a pack in the freezer right now for those emergency got have ribs now days.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll have to check Sams out. I usually avoid going there but my wife has picked up steaks there before and they were nice cuts.


----------



## pottz

> I ll have to check Sams out. I usually avoid going there but my wife has picked up steaks there before and they were nice cuts.
> 
> - HokieKen


the sams i go to also has prime beef which is the best.all the beef is angus.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My go-to butcher retired and closed up shop last summer and I haven t found a good replacement yet. Fortunately, our local Kroger has excellent meat and knowledgeable staff. But, I still can t walk in and say "I need 4 T-Bones cut an inch and a quarter thick" and walk out with them 5 minutes later. And ribs and brisket are slim pickins. I ve went three different times and left with chicken or burgers because they were sold out. I was planning to smoke a brisket and a few racks of Baby Backs for some company that s passing through town tomorrow afternoon. But it looks like I ll just have to grill some ribeyes instead. First-world problems.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds like an opportunity to me. Didn't you just buy a little more land? Time to throw up some barbed wire and bring in a few head of cattle, keep the right ratio in your herd, throw a little viagra in the hay every now and then, you'll never have to go without just the cut of beef you're looking for.


----------



## Keebler1

Either that or Kenny fills the void the butcher left when he closed up shop…..Kenny you have my address you can pay me my idea fee in ribeyes


----------



## DevinT

2nd day in the office, all was well. Tomorrow is the weekend when I can put my swap page together. Yes, I know, I am last. Honestly the fact that I shipped and made reveal while dealing with I have for the past two months is rather insane in my opinion.


----------



## DevinT

I might be spending some time in Texas soon


----------



## Keebler1

Cool. What part Devin?


----------



## duckmilk

Bring your boots and hat.


----------



## DevinT

> Cool. What part Devin?
> 
> - Keebler1


Dallas area. Dunno. Seems like a long trip and they won't tell me how long they need me and I am not sure that I would make it back in one piece (as they say).

EDIT: Last time I was in TX, a co-worker got bit by something and after only 72 hours had a beer-can sized hole in his leg. I put TX in the same category as Australia when it comes to wild-life trying to take you out [and the people are nice, because everything is trying to kill them too, but they are keenly aware that they only have to run faster than you, or wound you to make you slower].


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Devin. In the worst case, you'll be able to out run the governor.


----------



## DevinT

He would probably try to wound me so I am easy prey


----------



## bndawgs

Trying this one tonight. See how it compares to hopslam.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin we dont shoot to wound in TX we shoot to kill lol


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny you got a good chuckle out of me with that one!
Devin, it's not so bad. Especially around Dallas.


----------



## pottz

> Devin we dont shoot to wound in TX we shoot to kill lol
> 
> - Keebler1


as it should be.my dad always taught me, dont point a gun at anything you dont wanna destroy or kill !!!!


----------



## RichT

> Devin we dont shoot to wound in TX we shoot to kill lol
> 
> - Keebler1


Only if they need killin', though.


----------



## DevinT

self delete


----------



## pottz

> self delete
> 
> - DevinT


no need to be afraid girl,speak your mind.your amongst friends…...........well,maybe your right ?


----------



## DevinT

It's frustrating as all get out. You spend all this money and time (away from your family) re-securing your life and then when they catch the people responsible the ramifications are negligible unless you come out of pocket with even more time and money. The criminals know this so they likely specifically target residents of other states. Makes me want to write my local congress


----------



## EarlS

> Makes me want to write my local congress
> 
> - DevinT


They are the problem.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nothing invites rip off faster then an out of state license plate. Many years ago I took the family to Pigeon Forge Tenn. As we rolled into town the tail pipe came loose on my car. Loud! I stopped at a muffler center to see about repairing it. The guy looked at it and said "that would cost you $225.00 dollars". I said "what? Why so much". He told me "we have to fix it right, we'll have to replace the whole exhaust system". I left (without getting it done), pulled into the first parking lot and with a beer can and coat hanger had it quieted down. Got it fixed when I got home.



> The criminals know this so they likely specifically target residents of other states. Makes me want to write my local congress
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## HokieKen

> Makes me want to write my local congress
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> They are the problem.
> 
> - EarlS


They certainly aren't the solution…

Cyber crime/ID theft needs to carry stiffer penalties. Maybe not as stiff as getting an abortion in Texas but stiffer than what they are most of the time.


----------



## Lazyman

The problem is that most of the scammers and cyber criminals are probably not in the US so can't usually be touched anyway. One thing that we need to do is force the phone companies to make it impossible to spoof phone numbers so that you can tell who is actually calling and where they are calling from.

When I seem to be getting a lot of fraud calls, I do occasionally answer in the scratchiest old man voice I can muster and see how long I can string them along. It is good sport. They hear an old man who they think believes them and they will really try to sink their teeth in. When they start asking for credit card numbers, I just make them up. When the number doesn't work, I spend 5 minutes pretending to look for my glasses after they read the number back to me. "I can't tell if that a 6 or an 8, Oh wait. maybe its a 5. Oh, I am holding the card upside down." Nasty coughing fits and hocking noises are are also fun to fake-the more disgusting the the sounds the better (my inner 10 year old boy). Sometimes, you can hear the revulsion in their voice afterwards. My record so far is only about 20 minutes because I eventually start laughing. The best part is the F-U right before they end the call. I usually try to get a "thanks, you made my day" in before they hang up. I had one threaten to come over and hurt me. I just laughed and said that is a long drive from Bangalore. I've found that if I do that a couple of times, they sometimes stop calling for a while. I guess that sometimes I have too much time on my hands. 

BTW, there are some entertaining YouTube videos on scam-baiting.


----------



## EricFai

Jeff, that sounds a little like a *********************************** repair, and I would have done the same thing.


----------



## HokieKen

A coat hanger to hold the muffler on? Whoever heard of such a thing? No way I have ever done that ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Why put the muffler back on remove it and enjoy the sound


----------



## drsurfrat

Where do you find a real coat hanger anymore?


----------



## HokieKen

I have lots Mike. I don't know where they came from but we have them and don't use them much.

We have state inspections Keebler and a missing muffler won't fly ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Dang. Wonder if someone dropped it?


----------



## bndawgs

I remember in college running no muffler down I-81. That was fun. Kept it like that for a couple months until I could get my buddy to fix my muffler. I only had a little 1.5L, so it wasn't that loud


----------



## pottz

way back when i was only about 20 i was camping,had a datsun b210 station wagon and the muffler broke.i had to leave early the next morning right about when the sun was coming up.lets just say everyone in the campground probably was awake after that.it was damn loud.


----------



## DavePolaschek

A no muffler fine around here right now would probably be more expensive than buying another car (if they didn't just shoot you to save on the paperwork). No muffler means no spark suppression, and with the biggest fire in state history (not quite, but it will be in a day or two) set to keep burning until July, and probably going to double or triple in size before they get it under control, they're pretty serious about spark suppression at the moment.

420 square miles as of this morning. Could end up burning a Rhode Island before it's done.


----------



## mikeacg

The State Boys grabbed me on Easter Sunday for my muffler on my truck… A soup can and a coat hanger and I was good to go! (Soup cans last longer than the modern beer cans…)
Closest muffler shop is 60 miles away! I'll deal with it later…
Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> A coat hanger to hold the muffler on? Whoever heard of such a thing? No way I have ever done that ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't forget the beer can. ))



> We have state inspections Keebler and a missing muffler won't fly ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I actually got a sticker like that once. Not missing, just "engineered" with a beer can and a coat hanger. It was one of those places that you pull in, he scrapes the sticker and puts on a new one, you pay and drive off. His business lasted about a year.


----------



## EricFai

The lick and stick inspections, got to love them. He'll start a new business under a different name.


----------



## Keebler1

When I worked on cars I jever had to worry about my truck passing. If the check engine lught was on id just hook up to another vehicle and enter my vin in the computer


----------



## pottz

my truck before the last one was at the point it was border line but there was guy right down the street from work that made sure it "always" passed. he's no longer in business though ! luckily i got a new truck before the next test was due. the state will send out vehicles that wont pass to test if the smog stations are legit or not.pretty stupid for any dealer to risk losing their licence.


----------



## Keebler1

Before I got a new truck I had to disconnect my battery to reset my check engine light and drive it 30-40 miles then take it in and hope it ran the tests and wasnt requesting a check engine light


----------



## EricFai

Been there done that. Thankfully I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## pottz

> Been there done that. Thankfully I don t have to worry about that anymore.
> 
> - Eric


so how you likin that new scooter buddy ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Scooter? I drive a full size truck, not one of those little puppies.


----------



## pottz

> Scooter? I drive a full size truck, not one of those little puppies.
> 
> - Eric


oh must of confused you with someone else buddy !


----------



## EricFai

No problem, or it's just the wine.

I drive a 12' F150 with a cap on the back, V-8


----------



## pottz

> No problem, or it s just the wine.
> 
> I drive a 12 F150 with a cap on the back, V-8
> 
> - Eric


ha ha, just messin with you my friend !


----------



## EricFai

I know you are Pottz. It's all good.


----------



## HokieKen

A little Brain Juice can't hurt, right?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Before I got a new truck I had to disconnect my battery to reset my check engine light and drive it 30-40 miles then take it in and hope it ran the tests and wasnt requesting a check engine light
> 
> - Keebler1


I had to do that when I lived in OH a few times. Don't have to worry about that nonsense in SC, you can do whatever you want but unlike in OH, we now have property tax on vehicles. It's not terrible unless you have a pricey new vehicle, then they hit you pretty hard for the first 2-3 years.


----------



## pottz

> A little Brain Juice can't hurt, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


ill take all i can get.


----------



## EricFai

Yeti, I delt with inspections in NY, at times no fun. Got stopped once at a check point, expired inspection. Could not get the check engine light off long enough to get a pass.

As for SC, I though hay a small town, insurance should drop. Oh no, the premium went up. Did not know you had to carry uninsured motorist on you policy. That stinks. The property tax on my truck is not all that bad, thankfully.


----------



## Lazyman

In TX you cannot renew your plates unless you pass inspection and have liability insurance. When the check engine light comes on, I usually just fix it. Praying that it will pass usually doesn't work.


----------



## DevinT

Got the high resolution photos for swap shared on Twitter today.

ASIDE: Which is really just a clever hack to get around issues with embedding them in my LJ project page (it makes Twitter the host and checks the box for providing the images via https which is a requirement for them to load when embedded in LJ's since most browsers restrict loading images via http when viewing an https page).


----------



## HokieKen

A CEL won't prevent you passing inspection in VA. They check emissions, lights, horn, brakes, tires and windshield wipers. As long as you have all those you're in compliance.


----------



## EricFai

I always keep my truck up. Of course I am at the point in my life where I'll pay the man to do most repairs. The only thing I do now is oil changes.


----------



## bndawgs

> A CEL won't prevent you passing inspection in VA. They check emissions, lights, horn, brakes, tires and windshield wipers. As long as you have all those you're in compliance.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hmm, I think it might depend on where you go.


----------



## bigblockyeti

An illuminated CEL was a quick disqualifier in OH. If everything was kosher, you could go day or night and do the emissions inspection (all they cared about, and $$$$$$$$) with a self serve kiosk almost like a vending machine. The CEL would come on in my Dodge after resetting it in ~100 miles, but between the constant winter over salting and the fact that it was born to fail, this was not a surprise. I'd have to go during business hours and they'd first try to run the test the same way as at the self serve kiosk. It wouldn't compute do to having recent "work" performed. They'd then do the traditional tailpipe sniffer and it passed with flying colors every time. The whole thing was a big racket costing taxpayers between 10-20 million per year and that was in 2017 dollars.


----------



## Keebler1

Tx used to do the tailpipe sniffer for their state inspections then switched to all computerized. When we did the sniffer test I saw cars come in that would smoke the whole shop and it would still pass


----------



## HokieKen

> A CEL won't prevent you passing inspection in VA. They check emissions, lights, horn, brakes, tires and windshield wipers. As long as you have all those you're in compliance.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Hmm, I think it might depend on where you go.
> 
> - Steve


Here's the inspection procedure Steve. The only dash lights they're required to check are for air bags. If they reject it for a CEL even though it passes all the stated requirements, it's cause they want you to pay them to service it.


----------



## pottz

man i thought cali was bad,we just have to do a smog test every two years once the car is 5 years old,but nothing else.how often do they do that inspection ?


----------



## HokieKen

Every year Pottz.


----------



## pottz

> Every year Pottz.
> 
> - HokieKen


so what does that cost you ?


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz in tx when you get a new car your sticker is good for 2 years. After that every year. Used to cost around $40 but since they arent outting an actual sticker in your window now its about $14.


----------



## HokieKen

It's $20 here in VA. And we still have the stupid stickers. That's how cops know to pull you over when you're 6 months late getting it inspected. DAMHIKT


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We have the same as what pottz described here in AZ. 5 years on new cars then every other year. We can't renew our tags which is an annual thing unless we do emissions every other year.


----------



## Keebler1

TX doesnt have the sticker but you cant renew your registration every year without having passed the state inspection within the last 2 weeks. The cops can tell on the registration expiration cause they put a sticker in the window for that


----------



## Keebler1

TX doesnt have the sticker but you cant renew your registration every year without having passed the state inspection within the last 2 weeks. The cops can tell on the registration expiration cause they put a sticker in the window for that


----------



## pottz

hey maybe cali isn't as bad as i thought ;-/


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all just don't have inspections because the stickers are known to cause cancer and possible birth defects by the state.


----------



## pottz

> Y all just don t have inspections because the stickers are known to cause cancer and possible birth defects by the state.
> 
> - HokieKen


well yeah,in cali everything causes cancer. pretty much anything sold in cali has to have a cancer warning label on it.it's so stupid so now no one even knows what really might cause cancer.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that your last statement might have given me cancer.


----------



## pottz

> I think that your last statement might have given me cancer.
> 
> - Lazyman


i should have posted a warning before posting,sorry !


----------



## EricFai

When I was up in NY it was $21 for the inspection sticker. Another thing they did up there was the insurance companies would notify the state DMV if you had a lapse in your policy.

When the police had nothing better to do, they would set up check points, checking all the vehicle documentation.


----------



## HokieKen

I just looked out of curiosity and California does have the 4th lowest rate of new cancer cases per 100k people in the country. So maybe the warnings are working? Then again VA is #6 and we spray everything with pesticides, mine coal, and tobacco is still a staple crop. AZ and NM are both in the top 3 and they breathe silica and wildfires every day!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Indiana, you don't need to have a car inspected and there are some real jewels on the road.


----------



## RyanGi

Yeah, but with taxes and fees, a 'check only' smog check up here in NorCal costs about $75. You can usually find some sort of a coupon, but still…that's every 2 years. There isn't a damn thing we do right in this state…but at least we have almost $1B in surplus in the budget…aaannnddd they're raising gas taxes again…


----------



## therealSteveN

Anyone with a pic of them wearing a pink bunny suit…..

I'm just gonna say Sir, Yes Sir, and Sir No Sir… I ain't gonna be sassing him, or talking about him. Hail, he might go off.

Ohio used to have locations where you HAD to get evry car checked, that fizzled, now the way I understand it only Qualifying areas need to have cars tested now. Those qualified areas must be where all the toxic air is, because Dayton, and Cincinnati don't require them, and I would have thought there was plenty of toxic air here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, Columbus was another area where at least in the past, emssisions inspections weren't done but in podunk Lorain county we did have to, that really made no sense to me at all.


----------



## Lazyman

In the big cities in TX they require the gas to have additives in the summer to help make it burn better because ozone is usually the biggest air pollution issue here. Well, if you don't count the dust and smoke blowing in from New Mexico.


----------



## HokieKen

The inspections here are state-mandated. Nothing to do with city/county governments. They hit us with personal property taxes on vehicles but they don't have any additional requirements for vehicles. Except apparently in our county, you can't have a vehicle parked anywhere visible from the street for 90 days or more. My wife has a mustang convertible that she drives sometimes during the summer but otherwise she drives her SUV. So a couple of years ago, it sat IN OUR DRIVEWAY from probably November to May without being moved. Well, somebody called the county and reported it and we got a citation giving us 7 days to move it or be fined. My wife was livid (we had a good idea who called out of revenge, long story) so she went to the county clerk's office the next day and explained that it was a nice, running, fully registered, insured and completely legal, vehicle parked IN OUR DRIVEWAY and that her husband even washed it and started it every few weeks but we just didn't drive it when it was cold. So the lady told her that they were truly sorry. The ordinance is intended to prevent the proverbial rusted out clunker up on cinderblocks in the front yard for years but that when someone reports a violation, they have to pursue it even if it's a technicality. She said we could literally move it to another spot in the driveway for a week and the issue would go away and we could move it right back.

And that's local government. You think I'm gonna deal with a HOA?!


----------



## HokieKen

> In the big cities in TX they require the gas to have additives in the summer to help make it burn better because ozone is usually the biggest air pollution issue here. Well, if you don t count the dust and smoke blowing in from New Mexico.
> 
> - Lazyman


Or Duck after a big pot of pintos and a skillet of Mexican cornbread ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

LOL, I would be guilty of the pintos and cornbread too.

To get even with whoever complained, move the car to the front lawn for a week. Heck, you've got 90 days to move it again. Every week, just drive by the person's house you suspect, honk and wave and then put it back on the lawn. Serving vengeance cold for over 60 years.


----------



## Keebler1

Eother that or park it on the street in front of their house when you know they need the parking for guests


----------



## duckmilk

> In the big cities in TX they require the gas to have additives in the summer to help make it burn better because ozone is usually the biggest air pollution issue here. Well, if you don t count the dust and smoke blowing in from New Mexico.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Or Duck after a big pot of pintos and a skillet of Mexican cornbread ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Repels mosquitos too.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yeah, Columbus was another area where at least in the past, emssisions inspections weren t done but in podunk Lorain county we did have to, that really made no sense to me at all.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I agree, BUT never forget the gubmit is involved with such choices. Their big hand must have gotten paid off by the guy with the muffler shop in the area. Everyone in the big cities where all the smog comes form said pound sand. Inexplicable how it happens, just know it does.


----------



## therealSteveN

> LOL, I would be guilty of the pintos and cornbread too.
> 
> To get even with whoever complained, move the car to the front lawn for a week. Heck, you ve got 90 days to move it again. Every week, just drive by the person s house you suspect, honk and wave and then put it back on the lawn. Serving vengeance cold for over 60 years.
> 
> - Lazyman


Raises hand, can I get a plate of that beans and cornbread please.

Love the ideas of all the ways to f with said neighbor, I'd be all on it.

Agree about HOA's nothankynotme.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Inexplicable how it happens, just know it does.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Oh, it's explicable: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## therealSteveN

Always, Follow the Money


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The ordinance is intended to prevent the proverbial rusted out clunker up on cinderblocks in the front yard for years
> 
> - HokieKen


That's wild Ken. At my end of the state, that's almost considered "yard art". No shortage of them anywhere around here. )) Always tall grass growing up around it too!


----------



## therealSteveN

Plus if you don't have a porch, it's the best place to shelter your hounds.


----------



## WoodenDreams

My 1974 F100 pickup has been sitting in a tranny shop since the end of last August. They recently found all the parts for it and rebuilt the tranny. Still sitting in that shop. Some bolts rusted off the door hinges. Now to have the bolts on the drivers door hinges drilled out, tapped and fitted with new bolts. It was painted about 10 years ago. But now, truthfully it's a rust bucket with too much money sinked into it. 390ci rebuilt edelbrock carb, polished edelbrock intake manifold, new steering sector, heads rebuilt, new dual exhaust, four new tires and tranny rebuilt. All the power you would want, plus some, but only gets 5-6 mpg. I think the only thing it doesn't pass is a gas station, even though it has dual tanks. Quite a few people around here have project cars sitting in their yards or driving them. City just warns us once a year to move the vehicle and trailers off the lawn and park it in the driveway. Come winter, most push them back into the yard to free up the driveway. Til spring, they come around and tell them to move it back to the driveway.


----------



## jeffswildwood

We have three or four repair garages around here that have 15-20 cars and trucks parked around their garage. Stacks of parts like engines and transmissions around their lots. One of them actually did a lot of business and had a good reputation but it was hard to park for all the dead vehicles. They actually look like junk yards. That's the one my Son took his car to for an A/C recharge. They called that it was done and we went to get the car. He paid the bill and I asked "where's his car". The lady working the counter said just outside the door. We walked out, searched the parking lot and it was not there. I told her it's not here. As she walked out, it pulled in and two guys got out of it. *One of the mechanics used it to go get his buddy on his lunch break! * I expressed my displeasure to the lady at the counter and the owner and mechanic came in. The mechanic said "*were authorized a test drive*". For an A/C recharge? Come to find out that's common for them. Whenever they need to get out, get lunch, pick up parts, whatever, they just pick a dropped off car, use it and call it a "*test drive*". They don't get as much business now and days.


----------



## Keebler1

When I worked at land rover the mechanic i trained under would need to go to the store so we would take a customers car that needed to be test driven


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> When I worked at land rover the mechanic i trained under would need to go to the store so we would take a customers car that needed to be test driven
> 
> - Keebler1


now i know why mechanics cost so much going to lunch on my dime PFFFT :<((((((((((((


----------



## jeffswildwood

> When I worked at land rover the mechanic i trained under would need to go to the store so we would take a customers car that needed to be test driven
> 
> - Keebler1


One that needed test driven is fine. I could understand that. I just didn't think an A/C recharge warrants a test drive. Just turn it on, if it blows cold air it's fine.


----------



## pottz

looks like this swap thread is on the wind down guys.hey ill just say once again it's been a blast and the level and quality of work has been impressive to say the least.hope to see you all in kennys berebq swap in a couple months.


----------



## Keebler1

Damn that was gonna be a good looking pen too. Trying to clean up the mark on the end. Guess i got a little too aggressive with it.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, don't you use a mandrel with bushings for your pens?


----------



## Keebler1

This is the bullseye kit. You dont drill all the way through the blank but you drill out quit a bit of it. I think part of the issue may be I had too much pressure from the tailstock for as thin as the blank wall was since the back end of the blank moved up after removing the tailstock to clean up the dimple. Guess I am gonna order a set of rubber chuckies before starting the next one


----------



## jeffswildwood

What happened, everyone move to a new place?


----------



## HokieKen

Good question Jeff. Did the pen swap die on the vine? Should I go ahead and post the Beer BQ swap thread? I'll still leave it open for registration until around the beginning of July but if we want a thread to "call home" until then, I can go ahead and get it started.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The pen swap never took off. I'd say post the beerbq thread, though a month of chatter might scare some off.


----------



## pottz

> Good question Jeff. Did the pen swap die on the vine? Should I go ahead and post the Beer BQ swap thread? I ll still leave it open for registration until around the beginning of July but if we want a thread to "call home" until then, I can go ahead and get it started.
> 
> - HokieKen


pen swaps dead fire up the grill kenny,im ready to go !


----------



## EarlS

Before you all go - what kind of lubricant should I use on the dead center that is in the tailstock of my lathe? Dad mentioned that they used white lead way back when. Any other lubricants I should get? The head stock has a live center.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, not sure about that one. Maybe some graphite like what you would use on lock cylinders.


----------



## HokieKen

For metal, red or white lead Earl. Of course you can't get lead anymore and nobody has used a dead center since the 80's so I'm not sure what is commonly used these days ;-) In all seriousness, if your lathe will accept one, get a live center. Even a cheap one is light years better than a dead center. Especially for wood.


----------



## EarlS

Can I use a live center on both the headstock and tailstock?


----------



## HokieKen

Why would you use a live center in the headstock? It spins. I think I need some pics of your lathe ;-) You can use a dead center in the headstock but you need a dawg with it. That's not a common setup with wood turning though. You need something like a dead center but with spurs or teeth that will grip the end of the wood to rotate it.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, I take that back. Go ahead and use two live centers. And video your first attempt at turning. And post it on YouTube ;-)


----------



## RyanGi

Earl, chuck's or spur drive centers for the head stock. Live center for tail stock (nice to have drill chuck for the tail stock too). Figure out which taper your head stock and tail stock take and then you can find whatever you need. Don't let these guys send you spinning!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like you have them swapped. The head stock center can't spin and I'm guessing it's not a regular "center". Can you take a pic of what you're calling the dead center. The live center can go in your tail stock happily.


----------



## EarlS

I will get some pictures tonight.


----------



## pottz

> I will get some pictures tonight.
> 
> - EarlS


i was done here but im gonna hang around to see what the hell earl is doing ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

> Actually, I take that back. Go ahead and use two live centers. And video your first attempt at turning. And post it on YouTube ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It is the best way for beginners to avoid catches.


----------



## HokieKen

True Nathan. And you'll get consistent results regardless of spindle speed! Of course it will take forever to get it round…


----------



## duckmilk

> True Nathan. And you ll get consistent results regardless of spindle speed! Of course it will take forever to get it round…
> 
> - HokieKen


Not if you use a drawknife instead of a lathe tool.


----------



## EarlS

Pottz - I want to know what the hell Earl is doing too>

So here are some pictures. Still haven't tried to make it spin. I want to make sure I'm not missing something before I make a cherry blank into a WMD.










Left Side - headstock, right side tailstock



















with a cherry blank



















I can't rotate the morris taper chuck and tip that are inserted in the tailstock. If the wood is spinning won't that cause the wood to spin on the tip in the tailstock and get very (smoking) hot? Does the Morris taper chuck need to be lubricated to spin? I'm not sure which is a live center (spinning?) and which is a dead center (not spinning?)

Yes -I'm being really conservative and overly cautious because I don't really want to blindly charge into this only to find out the hard way that I missed something important.


----------



## pottz

looks right to me earl.headstock drives it,tailstock just holds it and spins with your work ? i dont lubricate anything as far as the head or tail ! hey no dirty comments from the peanut gallery ok !


----------



## EricFai

Earl, I see what your asking now. The turning is driven by the head stock, and spins freely on the tail stock. I used the centers on the tail stock, always burned. I went to a live center and that stopped the burning.

Someone mentioned find out what taper you have on that machine and order a live center. PSI carried both the M1 and M2. A Drill chuck is nice to have also to fit in the tail stock.

Years ago I used parfin wax rubbed in the small hole in the blank to help the pin on the tail stock, still burned but not as bad.

Also keep in mind when you chuck up the blank, try not to apply a lot of pressure. You have to keep tighten the tail stock as you turn the blank.

My .02, and and leave the peanut gallery comments alone. I let someone else go there, and I'm sure someone will.


----------



## Lazyman

Unless the point can spin, that's probably a dead center, Earl. Rubbing some wax on it will help reduce friction but you will be much happier with a live center for most things You just need to determine what type of Morris taper your lathe requires.


----------



## pottz

i have both but as said,get a live center.personally i never cared about any burning because it was removed in the end.


----------



## EricFai

True, the end can be cut off most of the time.


----------



## HokieKen

I would definitely look at a live center for the tailstock Earl. That looks to be MT3? If so, that's not an extremely common size for woodturning but bery common for machining so you should be able to get one in whatever price range you like. You can certainly use the dead center but it's going to wallow out the center point in wood pretty quickly and you might have a hard time keeping stock running true.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My wood lathe is MT3. Loads of options out there.


----------



## WoodenDreams

I was told by a local turner that I almost bought a Shopsmith ER IV from him. It had a 'dead center' with the lathe. He said he used candle wax, bees wax or any oil such as 3&1 oil or motor oil on the dead center. have the keep adding the lubricant and tighten up the spindle more often vs. the live center. I think he wanted to keep the live centers from it, for one of his other two Shopsmiths.


----------



## EricFai

I have a Shopsmith, just about as old as me. Factory is the dead center. I have purchased a few live centers, and I like them much better, no more burnt ends.


----------



## Lazyman

Mmm, burnt ends.


----------



## EricFai

Oh, that looks tasty.


----------



## pottz

> Oh, that looks tasty.
> 
> - Eric


yeah whats wrong with burnt ends ?


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of burnt ends… The BeerBQ Swap Thread is live!


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of burnt ends… The BeerBQ Swap Thread is live!
> 
> - HokieKen


im in all the way kenny.hopefully we get a big group again.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Mmm, burnt ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Thinking if a guy could get some smoky goodness like that, 12 cans of local brew, and a chunk of rough wood, he'd have the best received box in the upcoming swap.

Those look fabulous Nathan, did you cook, them, and if so, by which method. IE: type of grill, oven, smoker, and appx length of cook. IOW dish the dirt, not just leaving a pic like that. Details Brother, details.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I am up in Sherman when will you be bringing a plate of that up here to me?


----------



## drsurfrat

EDIT : sorry, old news

It looks to me that your headstock is all set, but there isn't a live center in any of your pics. The tailstock dead center will rub as you expect, but it can be done.

I am w Kenny, invest in a live center, makes a huge difference.


----------



## duckmilk

If you take your center to a machine shop, I would bet they could tell you what the morse taper is.


----------



## EarlS

> If you take your center to a machine shop, I would bet they could tell you what the morse taper is.
> 
> - duckmilk


Looks like I need to measure the opening on the tailstock where the tapered end fits and see which MT it is based on the diameter.

+1 - Steve - Burnt ends are a just a little bit of heaven. Include some good beer and beans, maybe some slaw, and the little slice of heaven just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> EDIT : sorry, old news
> 
> It looks to me that your headstock is all set, but there isn t a live center in any of your pics. The tailstock dead center will rub as you expect, but it can be done.
> 
> I am w Kenny, invest in a live center, makes a huge difference.
> 
> - drsurfrat


The powermatic lathes I had when teaching woodworking all had that type of center for the tailstock. I just put some wax on the center and turned spindles. I turned a pedestal for a dining table that was about the max the lathe could handle. I finally borrowed a live center from the metal shop and forgot to return it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I'm glad it's time BBQ looking forward to the neighborhood cook offs.


----------



## therealSteveN

George that looks like a commercial rig. Totally heaped with goodness.

BBQ is proof God likes us, he gave us BBQ, and BEER, to wash it down with.


----------



## pottz

so what are you all grillin or smokin this memorial day weekend ? it's the unofficial start of summer.


----------



## therealSteveN

FOOD. If it was walked, it's fair grill game.

And Beer!!!!!


----------



## EricFai

SteveN +1


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No grillin or smoking here pottz. My youngest kid has a 16th birthday coming up and he's big on cooking, so I'm taking him to Vegas to 4 different Ramsey restaurants and 1 Wolfgang restaurant. So I'm not cooking but I'll be paying some serious bucks for someone else to. It'll be a trip to remember though, I've never seen him this excited.


----------



## pottz

> No grillin or smoking here pottz. My youngest kid has a 16th birthday coming up and he's big on cooking, so I'm taking him to Vegas to 4 different Ramsey restaurants and 1 Wolfgang restaurant. So I'm not cooking but I'll be paying some serious bucks for someone else to. It'll be a trip to remember though, I've never seen him this excited.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


thats cool he has an appreciation for fine cooking.my son was always picky when young but know he's cooking all the time and asking my wife all kinds of questions and wanting recipes.sometimes they do grow up !


----------



## EricFai

Have fun Dave, sounds like some good quality time.


----------



## pottz

> Have fun Dave, sounds like some good quality time.
> 
> - Eric


and very expensive.id say at least 1k on the low side.probably less since he's only 16 and cant drink-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

> Those look fabulous Nathan, did you cook, them, and if so, by which method. IE: type of grill, oven, smoker, and appx length of cook. IOW dish the dirt, not just leaving a pic like that. Details Brother, details.
> 
> - therealSteveN


No sadly not, when the key phrase was issue, I was obligated to find a picture quickly and get everyone salivating.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pottz this kid has always explored different foods. He actually pushes the limits of most normal people. Everything from frog legs to chicken feet he's tried them and cooked them. There isn't much he doesn't eat except salad dressing on a salad. Who doesn't put salad dressing on a salad. Freaking weird.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> George that looks like a commercial rig. Totally heaped with goodness.
> 
> BBQ is proof God likes us, he gave us BBQ, and BEER, to wash it down with.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Homemade grill, it was a neighborhood project. The grill gets updates to improve the cook.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - our family are foodies. A couple years ago, we went to Alinea in Chicago. Quite an experience.

Back to business, all this talking about food is making me hungry.

I have a MT2 live center coming for the tailstock and an MT1 spur set for the headstock. They should be here Saturday. Also watched Paul Sellers turn a chisel handle so I have some idea of how to get started.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, I highly recommend Brian Haven's videos for overviews on the use of the various woodturning tools, though I am not sure that he did any on carbide. He actually used to be on LJ but disappeared from here and YT about the same time and I think that he may have died.

When I first started turning, I actually used Doc Greens written explanations of how to use the skew and spindle gouge more than videos. Sometimes it helps to have someone explain how to do it because you cannot always see what they are doing exactly in the videos. His website is a trove of great information. I think that he used to be a writer for a woodworking or turning magazine and for me, he sometimes does a better job explaining than the guys doing videos. I continue to go there looking for information. Again, probably little or no information on carbide.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz this kid has always explored different foods. He actually pushes the limits of most normal people. Everything from frog legs to chicken feet he's tried them and cooked them. There isn't much he doesn't eat except salad dressing on a salad. Who doesn't put salad dressing on a salad. Freaking weird.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


yeah im the kind that puts some salad on their dressing.is he interested in becoming a chef someday ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That seems to be the direction he's leaning. Not sure what I think about it yet but who knows, maybe he'll find some money out there somewhere.


----------



## pottz

> That seems to be the direction he's leaning. Not sure what I think about it yet but who knows, maybe he'll find some money out there somewhere.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


hey if he's good some of these chefs make big money. something you have to have a passion for,it's a hard job with long days.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright y'all move it on over to the BeerBQ thread. Especially whan you're talking about food ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Alright y'all move it on over to the BeerBQ thread. Especially whan you're talking about food ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


i agree,it was almost dead until earl started talking about dead centers.im outta here. ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Food, when's dinner and what's for dinner?


----------



## therealSteveN

Certainly 2 very important things to know. Right up there with what kinda beer ya got cold?


----------



## DevinT

It's midnight but I finally got the bulk of the video (10 hours) edited down to 33 minutes … so far


----------



## DevinT

The challenge is of course, removing all the boring bits without speeding it up too much and how to keep it entertaining when things start getting repetitive. I have been looking to "This Old Tony" on YouTube for a long while for inspiration.

While I cannot match his campy hits and pure wit, at the very least I can break up videos into segments to make them more interesting.

I still struggle with where people get backing audio from without getting popped for copyright infringement. The only thing I know of is GhostHack[.]de or composing my own backing with my own musical instruments. I think that's too much. Could just be like Old Sneelock and use a consistent track.


----------



## DevinT

Suffice it to say that usually by the time my videos hit YouTube I have watched them well in-excess of 500 times since I am the one doing the video editing


----------



## pottz

i think your here all alone dev,kenny ordered everyone to move over to his beerbq swap !


----------



## HokieKen

Looking forward to the video Devin. This Old Tony is an excellent example to follow. I throughly enjoy his content.


----------



## DevinT

Idea: backing track == IRS hold music

Wonder if the YT copyright infringement would kick in, LoL

For laughs would keep the female voice stating all representatives are still helping other customers.


----------



## DevinT

Posting this here for posterity:


----------

